# IC: Dichotomy's Age of Worms Redux, Part V(b)



## Dichotomy (Dec 12, 2008)

OOC Thread
IC Thread, Part I
IC Thread, Part II
IC Thread, Part III
IC Thread, Part IV
IC Thread, Part V(a)

*Day 40*

"I don't believe rest will help the dwarf's problem," Nethezar notes in a total deadpan.

The scholar prepares for the first watch, the dwarf and half-orcs settle in for some sleep, and the elf readies herself for some decent trance.

The watches of Nethezar and Kushnak go by without incident.  Unfortunately, the same cannot be said for the watch of Eskard.

A young couple stumbles upon the glade where the party rests.  They stop at Eskard's dumbfounded look and turn to giggle at each other.  Just as the half-orc is about to dismiss them, the pair's grins become wicked as they fling some magic dust that overpowers the warriors will, bringing him to sleep like his companions.  As Eskard's eyelids close, he thinks he sees the forms of the two youths transform into Martal and Regim.

***

The five find themselves waking in a dimly lit and small room.  They find themselves securely bound and gagged, lying on the floor.  Erdolliel also appears, both to herself and to the others, to have been heavily drugged.  Her mind is too cloudy to manipulate her fingers to escape.

Perhaps four, it is quite hard to tell, other "persons" are in the room.  They look like slender, frail humanoids, with gangly limbs and half-formed features.  They lack hair and have bulging, yellow eyes with slitted pupils.

One of them carries an object that looks like a simple cube made of stone.  They place it in the middle of the group lying on the floor.

*"That one first,"* one of them says, pointing to Bazrim.  *"He has magic that will make us the envy of the master."*  The humanoid touches the cube, and suddenly a blue ray of light flashes out toward Bazrim.  Even through his gag, his screams of agony are easily audible.  A second ray from the cube then arcs toward the humanoid who touched the cube, who seems to shudder with ecstasy.  *"I have magic!"* it breathlessly whispers.

*"I want some!"* shouts another humanoid.  It scrambles forward to push the other out the way, but accidentally kicks the cube in its haste.

Suddenly, a chorus of screams fills the room, and blue rays arc throughout the room.  A storm of power erupts, and all feel a power rip into their very beings.  The cube shatters in a burst of sound.  The concussive blast knocks everyone out cold.

***

Nethezar, Kushnak, and Erdolliel waken.  Whatever the elf was drugged with ran its course, and she easily wriggles free, soon freeing the other two.  But both Eskard and Bazrim...  Where they lay on the floor rests their empty clothing, covered in ashes.  Likewise, there are a couple other piles that would appear to have been the humanoids.

The three also realize that, somehow, they have each gained powers beyond what they had before.

Looking outside the small room, the group finds that they were in a small shack, perhaps 200 yards from the docks.

By the time the ordeal is over, it is roughly supper time.  There is no sign of the unconscious man whom you'd taken from the warehouse.  Where he may be is a mystery.
[sblock=OOC]For the sake of... Forget that.  "Voted best house."  The three PCs are fully healed and have all their spells, whatever you want them to be.  I don't want to sweat the details.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 14, 2008)

Erdolliel looks around the room at the ashes and shakes her head.  "Such a waste for greed."  She remarks, her eyes filling with tears.  "That big oaf didn't deserve such a fate, he should have been taken in a fair fight!  Hells, the dwarf didn't even deserve it, although his fight never would have been fair.  The fools who were directly responsible already died for their greed.  We need to establish who this master is and make him pay for them!" She then quickly searches the shack for anything useful that was left behind.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 14, 2008)

As Erdolliel searches, the only useful items she finds are the treasures owned by the two dead companions.  There aren't even fragments of the mysterious cube, and if the humanoids had anything on them, it is gone now.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 15, 2008)

Kushnak immediately falls to his knees and watches silently as Erdolliel sifts through the ashes.  He remains there, head drooped and face emotionless, until she has finished.

"Revenge is too small a word. You will have the full force of my vengeance."  he says, rising slowly and leaving the room.

Once outside he takes in the surrounding and beings to find his way to the 'other' dockland building.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 15, 2008)

Erdolliel mutely follows Kushnak, taking her companions' gear and a bit of ash from each.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2008)

Also without speaking, Nethezar follows the other two.

As the sun sets, the three companions make their way back to the docks.  Soon enough, the building you were in before looms ahead.  A though look around with keen eyes reveals no one apparently watching the place.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 16, 2008)

Erdolliel non-chalantly walks to the building and tries the door, if it's open she enters and waits for the others.  If it isn't she walks down the street until she finds a suitable place to hide and sneak back to the door to pick the lock.[sblock=oc]Hide +13 Move Silently +13 OL +13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Did you copy-paste that from the other thread?  Hee hee.[/sblock]
While Kushnak and Nethezar wait, Erdolliel walks to the door.  The elf gently tugs the door, but it doesn't budge.

Erdolliel walks away and ducks around a corner.  She blends into the darkening night and even her companions don't see her return to the door.  After a couple of attempts, she finesses the lock open and darts inside.

Kushnak and Nethezar see the light from inside as the elf slips in.  "Shall we?" Nethezar asks.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Who me?  Cut and Paste?  heehee...  Besides, it was locked this time!  Just goes to show that the damn cat is dead half the time...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 16, 2008)

Kushnak smiles warmly.  "We shall." he says, clapping Nethezar on the back as he walks toward the light.

Once inside, Kushnak waits for Edolliel to 'clear' the room, before casting a spell on himself and assisting the others to the balcony.

[sblock=oc]Fly with the magic rod thing. 14 min, 40ft with good maneuverability.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 17, 2008)

Erdolliel quickly gets onto the balcony and helps Nethezar's ascent as best she can.  Once up, she hides and sneaks into the cellroom, looking for anything different.[sblock=oc]Hide +13 Move Silently +13 If nothing is different, she'll move to the door and check to see if it is locked.  OL +13 if it is, she won't open the door just yet...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 17, 2008)

Soon enough, Kushnak has taken flight and all three make their way into the balcony.  Thus far, the place looks exactly like the group left it.  Erdolliel sneaks into the cell area and, likewise, finds it the same.  She reaches the double doors.  They appear unlocked, and the elf hears no sounds through the doors.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 17, 2008)

"We are going to need to get both of them close to each other in order for glitterdust to work properly.  I assume you are willing to be a target Kushnak?"  After his agreement, Erdolliel hides again, opens the right door, and sneaks into the room.[sblock=oc]Hide +13 MS +13[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 17, 2008)

"I'll do my best." Kushnak mutters.

He follows Erdolliel into the room and flies slowly toward the center of the room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 17, 2008)

"In the alternative," Nethezar interjects before Erdolliel opens the door, "we could plan to each cast the spells at the same time.  We could almost ensure that, between us, we would cover the entire area in the room where they might be.  You could aim for, perhaps, the near left, and I for the far right?"
[sblock=OOC]Feel free to either accept or reject the proposal.  For convenience, I'm going to move forward with the opening of the door.[/sblock]
Erdolliel open the door and sneaks in.  Kushnak follows, with Nethezar behind him.  The room looks markedly different.

The planks that were around the central piling are completely gone, apparently having been destroyed.  The walls of the room are scorched, and even the planks that remain have clear fire damage.  The after-effects of Bazrim departing blast clearly had some effect.

At least for the moment, there is no sign of any moving thing within the room.
[sblock=OOC]My messy black marks indicate the three planks that no longer exist.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 18, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Erdolliel talks before hiding and opening and entering.[/sblock]"I might be risky, they could easily be outside of the ranges of the spell.  I'd hate to waste Kushnak's blood, but I'd also hate to waste my only shot at this spell.  It's your blood and your call."  She finishes the last while looking up at Kushnak.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 22, 2008)

"Yes. Wait for my signal." Kushnak says as Erdolliel slips into the room.

Once it's clear that he isn't getting attacked, Kushnak flies through the room searching for his invisible foes.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 22, 2008)

Erdolliel prepares to cast the spell when the creatures attack Kushnak.[sblock=oc]Ready to cast Glitterdust as soon as she knows where both the creatures are.  The spell has a 10' radius, so ideally I would want to cast it in a way that captures both flying things and avoids Kushnak.  The spell coats everything in it with glittering dust and blinds them (will save DC 16 (I think) negates only the blindness).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 22, 2008)

Kushnak moves into the room while the other two maneuver behind.  All three await the expected attack.  All three sense the movement in the air when the creatures strike, but the creatures seem to have almost unnatural reflexes.

They quickly move and flank Kushnak, who senses one to the west and below, and the other to the east and above.  The lower creature slams a limb of some kind into the half-orc, but the blow from the other glances off of Kushnak's armor.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel is now "E"

1 & 2: move; attack K, 9+ hit, 2+ miss, 15 damage

Status & Init
1 (28):
2 (20):
E (19):
K (9): 15 damage
N (6):[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 23, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Yay for letter non-ambiguity!!  Ummm... Erdolliel is up right?  Just want to make sure they didn't do a surprise round and we are waiting for them to beat K up again or something.  Also, I don't think that Erdolliel technically knows where they yet.[/sblock]
Erdolliel waits for a clear shot at the creatures.[sblock=oc]Ready to cast Glitterdust as soon as she knows where both the creatures are. The spell has a 10' radius, so ideally I would wait until Kushnak is clear and then center the spell where he currently is in order to get both. The spell is a little ambiguous on it's area of effect, I've been assuming that it is a sphere rather than a disc though.  

The spell coats everything in it with glittering dust and blinds them (will save DC 16 (I think) negates only the blindness).[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 23, 2008)

"They are close enough. Target here, NOW!" Kushnak shouts as he points in both directions the attacks came from as he withdraws.

[sblock=oc]Withdraw diagonally up-west in an attempt to avoid AoO's and end up 20' away from either guy.(as best he can tell).  Doesn't matter where really.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 23, 2008)

Kushnak pulls out, shouting his warning.

With a wave and an incantation, Erdolliel causes a burst of glittering light to erupt in the room.  Suddenly, plain as day, two amorphous figures emerge, covered in shining dust.

"I wonder if they can see..." Nethezar muses and waits.

The two figures move toward Kushnak.  As they do so, the dust shows them to move almost like solid bundles of air or cloud.  Small bursts of air blast from each of them at Kushnak, but neither hits.

"Perhaps not," Nethezar continues his thought.  "This may be quite simple, now."  The scholar fires bolts of force from his wand, which crush into one of the beings.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: readies
Kushnak: withdraws; provokes from 2 (who had to be right next to K, b/c of the wall)
AoO: 7+ miss
Erdolliel: ready triggers; glitterdust on spot K left; will saves 2+, 8+, fail
Nethezar: delays
1: moves (up); attacks K, 16+, 48% miss
2: moves (over); attacks K, 5+ miss
Nethezar: stops delaying; wands 2; 18 damage

K is next.

Status & Init
1: blind
2: blind; 18 damage
N: 
K: 15 damage
E: [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 24, 2008)

Erdolliel looks at Nethezar, shrugs, and pulls out a wand of her own.[sblock=oc]MM Clvl 3 at 2 unless Kushnak kills it first...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 30, 2008)

Kushnak roars as he charges his nearest, newly visible, foe without hesitation.

[sblock=oc]i'm not actually sure if he's 10' away from 1 or not. 

if he's only 5' away: 5'step, full attack, PA(3) +10/+5 2d6+13, dodge on 1 makes ac 22

if 1 is 10+ away: charge 1, PA(5) +10 2d6+17, dodge on 1 makes ac 20(w/ charge penalty)  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 30, 2008)

Kushnak flies down slightly to get closer to the creature below him.  The warrior crushes his sword into the thing twice, and inhuman squeals of pain ring out.

Erdolliel fires her wand at the other creature.  The bolts of force, as always, find the mark.

The first of the creatures makes a noise that could only be described as "whooshing."  It lashes at Kushnak, but fails to connect.

Perhaps based on the "whooshing," or something else, the second creature seems to know well enough where Kushnak is to close in.  But like the first, it also cannot strike the warrior.

Nethezar lays into the second creature again with his wand.  "Quite simple, indeed."
[sblock=OOC]Because they only have 10-foot reach, there is only 5 feet between K and 1.  I didn't bother with a map this time.

Kushnak: step; full attack 1, 7+ hit, 8+ hit (being blind sucks), 45 damage; dodge 1
Erdolliel: MM 2, 7 damage
1: full attacks K, 6+ miss, 2+ miss
2: listen check; 5-foot step; attacks K, 2+ miss
N: MM 2, 17 damage

K is next.

Status & Init
1: blind; 45 damage
2: blind; 42 damage
N:
K: 15 damage; dodge v 1
E: [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 31, 2008)

Kushnak mercilessly lashes out again.

[sblock=oc] full attack 1, PA(3) +10/+5 2d6+13 if it drops dodge on 2 and 5' step next to 2.  otherwise keep dodge on 1 and don't move.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 31, 2008)

With methodical precision, Kushnak cleaves into first one, then the other.  As they screech, they seem to suddenly vanish.  Their _glitterdusted_ forms disappear, and no telling splash is heard or seen in the water below.

"I still have no idea what those were," Nethezar says, sounding perplexed.  "However, it seems you have obliterated them."
[sblock=OOC]I took some liberty here, since Kushnak can kick the crap out of blind things.

Kushnak: attack 1, 6+ hit, 20 damage, drops; five-foot step; attack 2, 12+ hit, 21 damage, drops

Combat over.

Status & Init
1: blind; 65 damage; dead
2: blind; 63 damage; dead
N:
K: 15 damage; dodge v 1
E: [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 31, 2008)

Erdolliel puts away the wand and looks up to Kushnak.  "Want to peek around the corner?  You can probably do it much faster than I on these rickety boards.  I'll still go to search, it would just be nice to know if something is going to hit me first."  She then proceeds to slowly cross the boards.[sblock=oc]balance +5 tumble +13 and she'll move slow enough to not acquire a higher DC than is already there.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 31, 2008)

Erdolliel carefully makes her way around the planks in the room.  Though near the end the elf's tension nearly gets the better of her, she manages to not fall off.

As he watches the nimble elf, Nethezar says, "Why don't you let me know if you need me over there.  My sense of balance is worse than my talent for climbing things."

Kushnak, of course, has no issues.

Around the corner, the half-orc and elf find an intact door.  Presumably, it must lead to the only area left to explore.



[sblock=OOC]I'm going ahead since Erdolliel will get there even if Kushnak for some reason doesn't.

For the sake of ease, I'm just gonna call for one balance check for each of the three large sections that Erd needs to cross.  10+, 9+, 8+, she makes it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 31, 2008)

Erdollile quickly searches the ground around the door and checks to see if the door is locked.[sblock=oc]Thoroughly search the 'island' around the door, search the door for traps and check if it is locked. search+16 open locks+13, don't open the door yet[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 31, 2008)

The elf scours the ground before the door and the door itself.  She finds no traps, though the door is locked.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 5, 2009)

Erdolliel works to unlock the door, but leaves it closed for now.[sblock=oc]try it normal once, then take 10 if unsuccessful, then take 20 if it's really tough. OL +15 (i forgot about the lock pick bonus)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 5, 2009)

Erdolliel deftly tinkers with her tools in the door lock.  After just a moment, she feels a satisfying "click" of success.
[sblock=OOC]Open lock 16+ success[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 6, 2009)

Erdolliel finds cover, opens the door, and looks into the room.[sblock=oc]hide +13 spot +12 listen +12

I think that Kushnak is flying near Erdolliel, but where is Neth?  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Neth is still back on the landing at the entry way to this room, unable to see anything.  As he noting earlier, he's not going to attempt to cross unless there's a concrete reason.

You may recall the multiple times falling down the cliff in the area with the grimlocks...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 7, 2009)

"Lets see what's on the other side of this door then.  It doesn't appear to be that big."

"Be prepared to retreat to Neth."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 7, 2009)

"There is a door, you say?" Nethezar calls, raising his voice a bit.  "Likely another storeroom..."

Erdolliel finds some cover as she opens the door.

The door opens to a large chamber empty, aside from two holes in the floor.  The first is a jagged rip where the floor has fallen away.  The second is a perfectly square opening that appears to be a shaft leading down.  From the current vantage point, neither Erdolliel nor Kushnak can see far down it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 8, 2009)

Erdolliel sneaks into the room and carefully looks down the shaft.  If nothing attacks her, she proceeds to search the room thoroughly.[sblock=oc]Search the squares for traps as I move towards the shaft.  hide +13 move silently +13 spot +12 listen +12 search +16[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 8, 2009)

The shaft is full of water after about thirty-five feet down, and a large wooden barrel bobs on the surface.  A crude rope ladder descends to the surface of the water from the top of the shaft.

Erdolliel finds nothing else in the chamber of note.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 9, 2009)

"What do you think of that? It might be easier for you to explore given your current state.  I want to make sure nothing was stashed in that far corner first though."  The elf remarks to Kushnak.  She carefully works her way over to the two western platforms and searches them for anything of interest while telling Nethezar about what she saw so far.[sblock=oc]Provided Kushnak doesn't come up with a different idea...  balance +5 tumble +13 and she'll move slow enough to not acquire a higher DC.  Search +16[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 11, 2009)

Kushnak flies to the NW corner of the room and peers through the floor, before flying to Nethezar.  

"The shaft appears to lead somewhere, though it may require holding your breath.  Care to come across?" Kushnak says as he offers his hand with a clumsy bow.

[sblock=oc]I think kushnak can carry 297 more #'s while flying.  If that's enough to hoist Neth across cool, otherwise Kush just make sure he doesn't fall.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 11, 2009)

Kushnak's examination of the other hole suggests that it is simply a broken part of the floor, apparently leading to a small, stagnant pool of water.

Erdolliel carefully makes her way back to the other platforms.  While her search turns up nothing, she notices, for the first time, sees that in the water below are several corpses.  Perhaps the past victims of the invisible creatures here or victims of those who jailed the group here.

When Kushnak flies back to Nethezar, the scholar awkwardly wraps his hands around the half-orc.  "Better than falling.  Don't get any funny ideas."  Kushnak manages to cart Nethezar, fortunately now in his lighter armor, to the other room.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 12, 2009)

"I'll take a look down there while I still have an advantage." Kushnak says, indicating toward the shaft.

[sblock=oc]Fly down, look around, fly back.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2009)

Kushnak flies down roughly thirty-five feet to the barrel.  The large barrel could, tightly, hold a few persons.  It bobs atop the water, sitting in the shaft.  The rope ladder descending from the shaft's top appears fully intact.  The water below the barrel is quite dark.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 13, 2009)

"There doesn't appear to be any access to anywhere.  Though there is a barrel floating at the bottom...and it is... somewhat...... disturbing....." Kushnak trails off, looking back to the shaft.

He flies part way down the shaft again and casts a spell.

[sblock=oc]I'm sorry. Kushnak should have known to cast detect magic the first time. Cast detect magic, wait until i know as much as possible, then back up.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 13, 2009)

"I wonder who they all crossed to end up here.  Hells, I wonder who *WE* crossed..."  Erdolliel ponders while glancing at the bodies to see if there is any treasure worth a trip into the water.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2009)

Erdolliel's visually inspection turns up nothing, though she cannot discern whether a closer examination might be more fruitful.

Kushnak's spell turns up no magic.

Nethezar examines the shaft with a puzzled look on his face.  "Unless this is some trap, there is clearly some reason for a rope ladder.  I suppose, even if it IS a trap, there is a reason for a rope ladder."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 13, 2009)

"I guess this is where I come in."  The elf states as she returns to the hole.  She carefully descends the ladder, making sure it's safe as she goes.[sblock=oc]Search +16 for traps as I go down then search the barrel too.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2009)

Erdolliel painstakingly examines the rungs of the rope ladder as she descends, but the elf finds nothing amiss.  The ladder appears to be sound.  The barrel at the bottom, likewise, seems to have nothing odd about it, aside from simply being present.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2009)

The elf shrugs and tries to open the barrel to peer inside.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for my lack of clarity.  The barrel is open... in fact, "barrel" is probably a bad word.  I didn't choose it.  "Half-barrel" is probably more accurate.  Like a large bowl sitting on the water.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2009)

Erdolliel shrugs and takes out a rope, tying it around her middle.  She then tosses the loose end up to the other two.  "If I sink rather than swim, you'll  be able to yank me back up."  The elf then steps into the barrel.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 16, 2009)

Nethezar and Kushnak grab the rope, though the scholar gives a funny look at the much stronger half-orc suggesting "Why should I bother."

Erdolliel lets her weight sink into the half-barrel.  It settles lower in the water, but only slightly.  From the elf's guess, it would take a great amount more weight to cause the barrel to submerge.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 16, 2009)

"If I jerk on the rope twice, pull me up.  I'm going to go see if I can explore a little."  The elf states before entering the water.[/color][sblock=oc]umm...  swim +2...  ideally she'll be ok with sinking a little first.  if she can't see anything down there at all she'll surface again quickly either by swimming or by tugging on the rope.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 16, 2009)

Erdolliel settles into the water and sinks down a bit.  The water isn't too cold, though it is incredibly salty.  The elf swims down a bit, but realizes in short order that the light from above does not afford her much ability to see, and it is soon pitch black.  With help from the others, she easily makes it back up to the half-barrel, breaking the surface and gasping for fresh air.

Erdolliel doesn't know how far down the shaft goes, but it is certainly beyond a few feet.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 17, 2009)

Erdolliel briefly looks flummoxed as she climbs back into the half barrel.  She brightens up suddenly, reaches into her pack, and pulls out an everburning torch.  "Same plan as before." She states before entering the water again.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2009)

Erdolliel dives back under the water.  Kushnak and Nethezar see the light of the everburning torch slowing going further under the surface.
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel swims down several feet.  It seems like the shaft just continues, but after her eyes adjust, the elf sees that the shaft ends about 40 feet below the surface of the water.  But it also looks like, at the bottom, there is a passageway heading to the south, still under the water.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 17, 2009)

Erdolliel surfaces again and says, "The shaft goes about 40 feet down and then turns.  I'll either need you two down here or we'll need more rope for me to look around.  First though, I need to catche my breath."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 19, 2009)

"I have a bit more rope, though i'd guess we'll need a way to breath down there if we're to continue.  I can't assist with that until tomorrow." Kushnak says as he rummages for more rope.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 19, 2009)

Nethezar nods.  "I can prepare the spell, as well.  Though I don't know that we will need more than one use of it, depending upon how far the passage goes under water."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 19, 2009)

"Let me look around once more.  If the passage doesn't extend far, we might not need the spell."  Erdolliel states as she ties more rope together.  [sblock=oc]Erdolliel has 2 lengths of silk rope.  aka 100 feet.  depending on how much Esk... err Kush or Neth have, she won't want to travel more than 250 feet or so.  Neth should have at least 50' silk rope   

Keep the recovery plan the same as before. Swim +2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 19, 2009)

The trio quickly ties together pieces of rope, and Erdolliel dives back under again.
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel swims down to the bottom of the passage, and sees the next passage turning south.  After 20 feet the passage opens up into a room of some kind.  It looks like there is a column or pillar of some kind right in front of Erdolliel, and the elf things she can see a pale blue light from above.

But, just before she gets to the entrance of the room for a better look, the elf sees, lurking in the water as if hiding, a large octopus.  While the thing must clearly be able to see Erdolliel's light (unless it is blind), it is perhaps waiting for her to get closer, not realizing that the elf has seen it.



[sblock=OOC]The passage you are in DOES have water in it.  I have NO IDEA why the map-makers didn't also make it blue.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=DI]Erdolliel squints while pointing at the octopus.  [sblock=oc]Cast Scorching Ray at the Octopus.  Spellcraft +14 DC 22 to make the fire spell function underwater.  ranged touch attack +8.  (you probably already know this, but ranged touch ignores natural armor too, something that I was surprised by.)  2 rays 4d6 damage each plus sneak attack of 4d6 assuming that it doesn't know I'm here.  

If that doesn't drop it, start back to the surface right away.  If the spell fizzles cuz I fail my spellcraft check, start back to surface right away.  If something else... umm...  messed...  up happens, start back to surface right away.    Tug the rope for speedy return if I can do it while moving.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel forces her magic to coalesce even in the water.  A blast of steam catches the octopus right in the eye.  The creature reacts with a blast of ink, completely obscuring it.  But Erdolliel can feel from the sudden movement of water, that the creature has moved very quickly away.
[sblock=OOC]I'm giving Erdolliel a surprise round, so you only get a partial action.

Erdolliel: _scorching ray_, spellcraft 7+ (that was close), ranged touch 5+ hit, 35 damage, 1! miss

Init: O 19+; Erd 3+

Octopus: inkjets away

It's totally gone.  And we should put you at 5 rounds underwater, for swim time.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=Di]Erdolliel heads into the room and swims up towards the light.[sblock=oc]Agreed on the round counter.  Keep going until counter reaches 14.  If that's land covered by the black, search it before stepping on it.  Search +16 then search the whole island from there.  Assuming nothing kills me up there that is.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=o3]Perhaps 30 seconds after Erdolliel submerges, the rope stops moving for a moment.  However, after just a couple seconds, it begins moving again at the same pace as before.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel swims up, and, after another 40 feet, the elf breaches the surface of the water.  The light she saw appears to be coming from pale blue everburning torches affixed to the walls.  The column extends 10 feet above the surface of the water, and on the east side is a ladder reaching from the water's surface to the top.

The elf carefully makes her way up and searches the area.  She finds nothing of note, except that she finds a large lever right on top of the column.  There is also a bridge leading from the column to a door.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=Di][sblock=oc]I know Ti's going to read this, so i'm not REALLY sure why i'm doing it in an sblock....  [/sblock]

"I suppose there's nothing to do but wait for her."
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=Di]Erdolliel searches the lever for traps, but doesn't activate it just yet.  _"Hmm...  it would probably be better for me to get the others over here before I start pulling levers and whatnot."_  Erdolliel thinks before tumbling off the column and swimming back to the others.[/sblock]Erdolliel comes up for air at the barrel again.  "There was a... thing... octopus..."  She says while catching her breath.  "Bugger... didn't much like a scorching... ray in its eye though.  Anyway...  There's a column in there.  40 feet down, 50 feet or so to the column, 40 feet back to the surface.  Then,"  She glances over to Nethezar before continuing.  "there's a ladder up the column, only 10 feet or so though.  Up on the column there's a very large lever, and a bridge going to a door.  I haven't really touched anything just yet though.

I figure we can just tie ourselves together and make it through regardless of our swimming... or sinking as it were... abilities.  I can go first, and Nethezar might want to go last so that if all else fails, we can just pull you along."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 20, 2009)

Nethezar nods as Erdolliel pops up.  "Glad you made it back."

After the elf relates what she saw, Nethezar thinks for a moment.  "You swam there and back.  I think I can hold my breath long enough to even just walk along the bottom.  I imagine you have no choice but to do that," he adds, looking at Kushnak.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 21, 2009)

"If that's all the farther we need to go, we can manage. But lets use the rope just in case. Kushnak says as he approaches the shaft.

[sblock=oc] Tie ourselves together and give it a go.  No real reason to try swimming unless i need to. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 21, 2009)

After securing the rope, Erdolliel dives down and Kushnak and Nethezar jump after.  While Erdolliel swims, the other two sink to the bottom and walk.  The passageway heads south, then opens into another room.  Erdolliel leads the way, swimming to a pillar in the middle of the room.  The elf swims to the surface of the water and grabs onto a ladder on the column.  Tying the rope to the ladder, the others are able to half-swim, half-climb to the surface.

Once Kushnak and Nethezar breach the surface, they see what Erdolliel saw before.  The column extends 10 feet above the water, and the ladder on the column covers only those last 10 feet.  The room is light by pale blue everburning torches affixed to the walls.

Atop the column is a large lever.  And a bridge, at the same height as the column, heads to a door to the south.



[sblock=OOC]I told Ti before, the passageway you just came through is, of course, also underwater.  I have no idea why the map-makers didn't also make it blue.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 23, 2009)

Erdolliel searches the path to the door and the door for traps, before coming back and looking at the lever.  "Well...  I guess we should probably pull that..."[sblock=oc]Did she find any traps on the lever when she looked before?  cuz if she did, she'll disarm them and then speak.  She'll try to disarm any on the door or walkway too.  seach +16 DD +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 23, 2009)

Erdolliel examines the area thoroughly, but she finds no traps.

"Do we have any idea what that lever will do?" Nethezar asks, as Erdolliel reaches toward the lever.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 24, 2009)

"Not a clue, maybe I should open the door first though?  Or at least tie a rope to the door handle in case the walkway crumbles or something...


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 26, 2009)

"I don't see any reason to pull that lever.  Just check the door.  If we need to pull it, we will."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 27, 2009)

"Hmmph...  That IS the safer route probably."  Erdolliel checks to see if the door is locked before opening it.  [sblock=oc]OL +13 if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2009)

Finding the door locked, Erdolliel takes a couple attempts at opening it.  After first failing, she does manage to ease the lock open.  The door opens to a hallway, also light with pale blue everburning torchlight.  Iron double doors cap the long hallway at both ends.  The wall to the south has four doors spaced evenly along its length, with only one door on the other side.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 28, 2009)

Erdolliel stealthily moves to the solitary door on the North wall, checks it for traps and locks, and then opens it.[sblock=oc]hide +13 move silently (slowly) without penalty +13 search +14 OL +13 DD +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 29, 2009)

After checking the door and finding nothing, Erdolliel opens it.  It leads to what appears to be an ordinary bathroom.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 29, 2009)

With a puzzeled look, Erdolliel checks the door across the hall.  She opens it once it's safe.[sblock=oc]hide +13 move silently (slowly) without penalty +13 search +14 OL +13 DD +14 [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 29, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Is Kushnak just waiting for Erdolliel to come back, or is he following?  If just waiting, do you care where?  Nethezar will likely defer to Kushnak's choice, unless Erdolliel gives an opinion contrary to it.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 30, 2009)

Kushnak waits for Erdolliel to 'clear' the hallway.  Once she's to the first door he'll move into the middle of the 'long' hallway and wait there while she clears the doors.

[sblock=oc] So yes they're waiting, 20' E ish of the door she's at now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 31, 2009)

Erdolliel finds no traps and easily picks the lock on the door.

Opening the door, she sees what appears to be a simple bedroom with two beds.  Immediately inside the door are two... things standing in front of full-length mirrors.  When she opens the door, they appear to be two humans.  But once the door is open and the pair turns to Erdolliel, their shapes morph into the same alien-like creatures that had captured the group and tried to use the strange cube on them.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel finds no traps.  Open lock: 18+ success.

I think everyone is equally surprised, so we'll just have initiative.  Funny.  Erd rolled a 20 and Kush rolled a 1.

Erdolliel (23)
2 (14)
1 (8)
Nethezar (7)
Kushnak (6)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 1, 2009)

"There's two of them and they CHANGE!  FOR ESKARD!!!" Erdolleiel calls out to her companions while pointing at the foes.[sblock=oc]Move 5' NE then 20' E while yelling.  Then fireball with point of origin just inside the door.  That should mean that with the spread it won't reach Kushnak.  7d6 damage DC 17 reflex for half.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2009)

Erdolliel yells as she moves.  A burst of flame erupts at the entrance to the room and screaming follows.

One of the two creatures rushes out and crushes its hand on Kushnak's face, ripping a tear on the half-orc's cheek.

Nethezar pulls out his older wand and fires at the creature.  Unfortunately, it isn't enough to bring it down.

The group can hear movement in the other rooms.  You will have company soon.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: moves; fireball, ref save: 1-1! fail, 2-18+ success, 23 damage and 11 damage
2: moves; attacks K, 19+ hit, 7 damage
1: 100, bleeds
Nethezar: crappy MM wand, 5 damage

Kushnak is next.

Status & Init
Erdolliel
2: 16 damage
1: 24 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar
Kushnak: 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 2, 2009)

"You have no idea what you've done." Kushnak says flatly as lashes out at the creature standing in front of him.

[sblock=oc]Dodge on 2(ac:22) Full attack 2: +13/+8  dmg: 2d6+7  if he falls 5' step over him.  otherwise stand ground.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 5, 2009)

Erdolliel concentrates for a moment before stepping into the hallway.[sblock=oc]Cast Mage Armor, AC should be 17 then.  dodge bonus on 2 unless he dies, in which case, dodge on the first other thing that gets close to me.  take a 5' step back afterwards.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 5, 2009)

Kushnak cleaves the creature before him open and steps over its prone body.

Erdolliel surrounds herself with magical protection.

Two of the other rooms to the south fly open, and four more of these alien-like creatures rush out to do battle.

Nethezar catches one with his morningstar.  Both the scholar and the half-orc take blows as well.

Nethezar looks at Erdolliel.  "Some room to get 'round the other side?" he asks.  With a loud grunt, he slams his weight into the creature before him, knocking it back a pace.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: attack 2, 12+ hit, 13 damage, drops
Erdolliel: mage armor
2: 55, bleeds
1: 61, bleeds
3: opens door; moves
4: moves; attacks K, 19+ hit, 5 damage
5: opens door; moves
Nethezar: AoO, 18+ hit, 7 damage
6: moves; attacks N, 4+ miss
Nethezar: bull rush 6
5 & 6: AoO, 18+ hit, 8+ miss, 2 damage
Nethezar: str checks, 20+ vs 19+, success

Kushnak is next.  If Kushnak wanted to have finished 2 off with the second attack, we can consider 2 dead.  I don't know what Ti meant by moving "back" so I didn't do anything.  I also don't know whether Erdolliel actually has a melee weapon in-hand or not, so I didn't give her an AoO (on the basis that, in the past, I believe she more often uses the bow).

Status & Init
Erdolliel: mage armor
2: 29 damage; unconscious & dying
1: 25 damage; unconscious & dying
3:
4:
5: 7 damage
6: 
Nethezar: 2 damage
Kushnak: 12 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 5, 2009)

[sblock=oc]*slaps self on head*  "Get back into the GAME man!" *slaps a couple more times for emphasis*  weaponless and staying put are perfectly acceptable.  bow and sword are probably equally used, but I was doing a ton of wand and lockpicking stuff and really should have stated a weapon readiness.[/sblock]Erdolliel tumbles around her foes while drawing her sword.  When she reaches a flanking position, she stabs into the thing in front of her.[sblock=oc]Tumble +13 SE, NE, SE (that should be 20 aka half her movement) while drawing her sword.  DC of 15 for 5 and 17 for 6.  Mobility makes her AC 21 for AoO's and I'll put her dodge bonus on 6.  

When I get there...  Attack #6 +8 1d8+2 Sneak Attack +4d6.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 6, 2009)

[sblock=oc] f'ing enworld.[/sblock]

[sblock=oc]consider 2 dead[/sblock]

"Ha HA Ha...." Kushank laughs maniacally as he lashes out at one of the creatures.

[sblock=oc]Full attack (pa 2): +11/+6 2d6+11  Use second attack on 4 if 3 falls on the first.  Either way, dodge on 4 and 5' step SE.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2009)

Kushnak, striking true once, takes a chunk out of the side of one assailant.

Erdolliel slips between her attackers and nearly guts another assailant right out.

The four remaining foes try to clobber the group, but do only minor damage.

Nethezar quickly takes in the status of the enemy, drops his old wand, pulls out his new one, and fires five bolts of force, split among the wounded foes.  Two of them drop to the ground, and the third stands on wobbly legs, on the verge of passing out.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: dodge against 4; attack 3, 2+ miss; attack 3, 12+ hit, 17 damage; 5-foot step
Erdolliel: dodge against 6; tumble 14+, 3+ (fail)
6: AoO, 16+.... dodge feat matters AGAIN
Erdolliel: attacks 6, 10+ hit, 20 damage
1: 56 bleeds
3: 5-foot step; attacks K, 20!, 1!, hit/no crit, 3 damage
4: 5-foot step; attacks K, 6+, miss
5: 5-foot step; attacks N, 10+ hit, 7 damage
6: attacks N, 10+ hit, 2 damage
Nethezar: drops crappy MM wand; draws better MM wand; MM baddies (1 missile at 3 and 6, 3 missiles at 5), 5 damage, 3 damage, 11 damage

Back to Kushnak.

Status & Init
Erdolliel: mage armor; dodge 6
2: dead
1: 26 damage; unconscious & dying
3: 22 damage; disabled (or whatever the hell you are at 0 hps)
4:
5: 18 damage
6: 23 damage; unconscious
Nethezar: 11 damage
Kushnak: 15 damage; dodge 4[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2009)

Erdolliel steps closer to the action while drawing out a wand.  She then sends missles of force at her opponents.[sblock=oc]Step 5' NW while drawing crappy wand (or just step and draw if that's neater) MM clvl 3 1 at #3 1 at #5 if either (or both) drop as a part of Kushnak's attack, redirect missles to #4.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 7, 2009)

Kushank lunges at the staggered foe.

[sblock=oc]Full attack (pa 2): +11/+6 2d6+11 Use second attack on 5 if 3 falls on the first. Dodge on 4.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 7, 2009)

With methodical precision, Kushnak cuts down both the wounded creatures.  Their lifeblood drains from huge gashes in their bodies.

Erdolliel sends two bolts of force at the lone survivor.

The alien-like creature looks in desperation at the bodies strewn about.  It turns to flee to the west, but Kushnak slashes into its back, nearly killing the thing.  It feebly struggles to crawl away.

"Do we need it for any reason?" Nethezar asks, as he bends to pick up his dropped wand.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: attacks 3, 15+ hit (he cannot possibly not die); attacks 5, 14+ hit, 16 damage (he's dead too); dodge 4
Erdolliel: MM 4, 6 damage
1: 65 bleeds
4: moves
Kushank: AoO 18+ hit, 16 damage
6: 10; stabilizes

For present purposes, you are out of combat.  Since 4 is next to unconscious, you can just kill him or whatever.

Status & Init
Erdolliel: mage armor; dodge 6
1: 27 damage; unconscious & dying
4: 22 damage; staggered (yeah, I think that's the right word)
6: 23 damage; unconscious & stable
Nethezar: 11 damage
Kushnak: 15 damage; dodge 4[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2009)

Erdolliel sticks her sword into the unconscious man near her before walking to the staggered man and speaking calmly, but firmly.  "I have no qualms sticking you just as quickly, but we *would* like to get some information.  For instance," The elf allows some more heat into her voice.  "*WHY* did you have us arrested and *WHY* did you kidnap us and try to use that horrid device on us?!  Tell me or you'll die like your kin!" [sblock=oc]Coup de gras #6 and intimidate +0[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 8, 2009)

Kushnak looms over the creature as Erdolliel makes her threat.

[sblock=oc]Aid Erdolliel on intimidate (-2) [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2009)

The creature stops crawling and rolls over, onto its back.  *"I don't know about any 'device,'"* it says in a flat, cold voice.  *"As for the rest, we acted because we were told to act.  Creatures like we, who live by trickery, do not tell even our companions anything that they need not know.  The position I am in now should make it clear why that is the case."*

Nethezar leans toward Erdolliel.  Pitching his voice so low that even the elf has to strain, he whispers, "I sense the ring of truth its words."
[sblock=OOC]It seems appropriate to not tell you the results of the intimidate checks, so I'm not.  Sorta like bluff, sense motive, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 9, 2009)

Erdolliel reverses her grip and knocks the creature out.  Muttering, she turns and quickly searches the bodies for anything useful before searching the rooms as well.[sblock=oc]non-lethal club to knock him out.  search the unconscious guy too.  just search the three open rooms so far.  search +16[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 9, 2009)

Erdolliel finds nothing on the bodies.  In fact, they seem to be completely naked (confirmed by both sight and touch).

The elf examines the three open rooms.  They are practically identical.  Each has two comfortable-seeming beds, a washbasin, two full-length mirrors, and a large wardrobe.  Inside the wardrobes are dozens of outfits of various styles, ranging from simple peasant's clothing, to merchant-style wear, to even the elaborate costumes expected of royalty at a ball.  Erdolliel also finds assorted jewelry to accompany some of the outfits.
[sblock=OOC]All of the outfits in the PHB are here.  They can be considered worth 250 gp if sold.  The jewelery has a value of 500 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 9, 2009)

"These things are weird..."  Erdolliel mutters as she moves onto the next room.[sblock=oc]Take the stuff, I think I'll be able to fit it all.  Search the last door on the S side for traps and locks then open it. Search +16 OL +13.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 10, 2009)

Erdolliel examines the last door and finds it locked.  After a couple attempts, she finesses the lock open.

This room looks just like the others... except that there appears to be none of the creatures inside.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 10, 2009)

Erdolliel searches the room.  When she returns she motions to the two ends of the hall and asks, "Which way?"[sblock=oc]search +16[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 10, 2009)

Erdolliel examines the room.  She finds some simple clothing in the wardrobe, but none of the fancier wear and none of the jewelry.  When she examines the eastern wall of the room, she suddenly realizes that it doesn't feel quite solid.  In fact, upon testing again, she doesn't feel anything there at all.
[sblock=Ti]She suspects an illusion.  Illusory wall seems most likely.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 10, 2009)

Kushnak remains in the 'main' hallway while Erolliel searches.

"I don't think either way is different.  Anyone else here almost certainly heard that commotion and is prepared now anyway." he says once she returns.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 10, 2009)

Erdolliel goes back to the others.  After discussing the direction with Kushnak, she pitches her voice low.  "There's something not right with the wall in there, it's just an illusion.  Might be a passage, might be a trap.  I'll try to slip through unnoticed, but I will just look around before coming back out.  If I'm not back quickly, or yell, come through after me."  The elf then hides and makes her way back into the room.[sblock=oc]hide +13, move silently without penalty +13, spot +12, listen +12, search for traps as I pass through (if possible while staying hidden) +16.  

Shall we say 3 rounds for Kushnak?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 10, 2009)

"An illusion?" Nethezar asks.  "We'd best be wary.  The denizens of this place are clearly quite clever."

Erdolliel re-enters the room and passes through the _illusory wall_.  She discovers that this chamber is actually larger than the others.  It appears to lead to another door, emitting a pale blue radiance from the doorway's seams.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 10, 2009)

Erdolliel checks the door for traps, disabling any she finds. [sblock=oc]search +16 DD +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 10, 2009)

The elf finds no traps, and the door doesn't even appear locked.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 10, 2009)

Erdolliel goes back through the wall and motions the others to come through.  "Well I suppose the only thing left to do is open it.  Best be ready." she whispers.  Provided no one objects, she opens the door.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 11, 2009)

Kushnak positions himself immediately next to Erdolliel, sword ready.

"Whatever these creatures have to hide, i'm sure it means trouble." he says, smirking slightly.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2009)

Nethezar, likewise closes in behind Erdolliel, shoving his old wand away, wielding his new wand in one hand and his morningstar in the other.

Satisfied that everyone is ready, the elf opens the door.

The walls of this tall octagonal chamber are mirrored with a dark black glass reflecting ghostly blue flames from a trio of torches suspended above.  In the center of the room is each one of you, manacled and tied to a chair, struggling to escape.



[sblock=OOC]We are, until further notice, proceeding COMPLETELY using sblocks.  While I KNOW that sometimes sblocks addressed to other people are... inadvertently read, don't do it.  It would take away all the fun.  That, of course, also means that you ought not chat about it, either.  So, each of you should sblock just for me, and I will have separate sblocked posts for each of you.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 12, 2009)

[sblock=di!]Erdolliel struggles to free herself from her bonds, while yelling "YOU'RE NOT ME!!!" [sblock=oc]spit out the rag first if possible... otherwise still yell, just into the rag. Escape artist +13 c'mon good m'fing roll...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 12, 2009)

[sblock=DI]
"Another illusion.  Search carefully girl." Kushnak says before casting a spell and looking around.

[sblock=oc]Detect magic, stay put but try give the room a thorough scan with detect magic while the girl searches.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel, trapped in her chair, struggles, but fails, to escape her bonds.  The elf is unable to spit out the gag.  She sees what is apparently another Kushnak, still in the door, cast _detect magic_.  "Another illusion. Search carefully girl," that Kushnak says.

Someone that looks just like Erdolliel, even wearing her equipment, walks into the room, pulling out her sword.  "If any of you move, I'll gut you."

Someone that looks like Nethezar also enters the room, holding a wand and morningstar.  His austere face breaks into a slight grin.  "You aren't me."

Ignoring the fake-Erdolliel's orders, the two Erdolliel thought were actually Nethezar and Kushnak struggle against their bonds.  That Nethezar manages to wriggle his hands out and pulls the rag from his mouth.  Looking completely calm, that Nethezar responds, "Of course I'm not you.  But that statement fails to actually convey anything."[/sblock]
[sblock=o3]Kushnak casts his spell.  Looking into the room, he actually detects no magic (until Erdolliel goes past, with her obviously magical equipment).

Erdolliel walks into the room, pulling out her sword.  "If any of you move, I'll gut you."

Nethezar also enters the room, holding a wand and morningstar.  His austere face breaks into a slight grin.  "You aren't me."

Ignoring the Erdolliel's orders, all three in the chairs struggle.  But only the one that looks like Nethezar gets free.  He manages to wriggle his hands out and pulls the rag from his mouth.  Looking completely calm, that Nethezar responds, "Of course I'm not you.  But that statement fails to actually convey anything."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=di]Erdolliel tries her bonds again, hoping that the two Nethezars distract the thing that looks like her.[sblock=oc]so... if the manacles are masterwork i'm just f'd right?  even if they aren't I need a 17 rolled I think.  better chances than I have with a str check I guess...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=di]
"Ignore them unless they become an issue.  They ARE illusions of some sort.  Search the room." Kushnak says gruffly before stepping into the room.

[sblock=oc]Move in 5' and check the room again with DM[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel desperately tries to wriggle free from her bonds, but the manacles still hold her fast.

"Ignore them unless they become an issue. They ARE illusions of some sort. Search the room," the Kushnak at the door says gruffly.  He moves into the room and looks around.  Probably still using the _detect magic_ spell Erdolliel saw him cast.

The other Kushnak, the one tied up in the room, flexes and a link in the manacles breaks.  He pulls out the rag in his mouth and stands up forcefully.  "You've been fooled.  He's an impostor."  He points at his look-alike.  But Erdolliel can hear the lie in his voice.  She's confident that, the the very least, this Kushnak (the one that was tied up) is not the real Kushnak.

The one that looks like Erdolliel darts her eyes around the group.  "Are you SURE it's an illusion?"

The armed version of Nethezar casts _detect magic_.  "There is no magic.  This is not an illusion.  These are like the thing that impersonated me at the inn.  And you," he points his wand at the fake Kushnak, "are not Kushnak."

"Your deduction is as good as mine," the other Nethezar (who was tied up) states flatly.  "Indicative of an adept liar.  Indeed, I am not illusion.  But you are the false one."

Erdolliel cannot tell which of the two Nethezars is lying.[/sblock]
[sblock=o3]Kushnak moves into the room and looks around.  It will take him a little more time to discern anything about the magic that is now in the room.
[sblock=OOC]On the second round, you don't get anything that I think would help you here, and I'm too lazy to figure out the exact number.  You guys have a lot of magic equipment.[/sblock]
The other Kushnak, the one tied up in the room, flexes and a link in the manacles breaks.  He pulls out the rag in his mouth and stands up forcefully.  "You've been fooled.  He's an impostor,"  he says, pointing at Kushnak.

Erdolliel darts her eyes around the group.  "Are you SURE it's an illusion?"  The tied-up Erdolliel continues to struggle, but can't seem to get out of the manacles.

The armed version of Nethezar casts _detect magic_ and looks directly forward (apparently keeping the magic items out of his vision).  "There is no magic.  This is not an illusion.  These are like the thing that impersonated me at the inn.  And you," he points his wand at the fake Kushnak, "are not Kushnak."

"Your deduction is as good as mine," the other Nethezar (who was tied up) states flatly as he stands up.  "Indicative of an adept liar.  Indeed, I am not illusion.  But you are the false one."

Kushnak cannot tell which of the two Nethezars is lying.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 13, 2009)

[sblock=di]Erdolliel lunges at her other self.[sblock=oc]Move NW, W and Bull Rush the other Erdolliel.  BAB +5 Str +2  Worth a shot at least...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=di]
"I miss the point of your ruse, but I am not any kind of impostor." Kushnak says to no one in particular before turning and facing 'the other Kushnak' and continuing. "Here is your once chance, do away with your disguise or i will do so for you."
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=Ti][sblock=OOC]I'm doing some "voted best house" with the bullrush.  I gave you some ad hoc penalties, and your "other" beat your check.[/sblock]
Erdolliel tries to lunge while still attached to the chair.  While the elf manages to get enough leverage to move, she simply cannot pick up the speed to be very effective.  When she crashes into her other self, the look-alike pushes back.  Erdolliel stumbles back in her chair.

"I miss the point of your ruse, but I am not any kind of impostor," the armed Kushnak says to no one in particular. He turns and faces 'the other Kushnak' and continues. "Here is your one chance. Do away with your disguise, or I will do so for you."

"Nethezar said there is no magic.  You cannot remove my 'disguise' because I have none."

"Magic or not, I also miss the point of this ruse," the armed Nethezar begins.

The second Nethezar seems to continue with the thought.  "Because you are armed, while we wear rags, there can be no confusion about whom is whom..."

The first Nethezar's eyes widen.  "Unless there was always doubt..."

Nethezar turns, but before he can finish the thought, the fake Erdolliel quickly turns her blade and carves into Kushnak.
[sblock=OOC]E gets a surprise round; no one ever beat her bluff checks.  E attacks K, 17+ hit, 17 damage.

Kushnak is first.  I'm going to just the ' notation throughout.

Status & Init
Kushnak (25): 17 damage
Nethezar (17):
Erdolliel' (15): still tied up
Nethezar' (14):
Erdolliel (10):
Kushnak' (2):[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=o3]Kushnak delivers his warning.  The other responds, "Nethezar said there is no magic.  You cannot remove my 'disguise' because I have none."

The Erdolliel tied to the chair tries to lunge while still attached.  She manages to get enough leverage to move, but cannot pick up the speed to be very effective.  When she crashes into the armed-Erdolliel, that Erdolliel easily pushes the chair back.

"Magic or not, I also miss the point of this ruse," the armed Nethezar begins.

The second Nethezar seems to continue with the thought.  "Because you are armed, while we wear rags, there can be no confusion about whom is whom..."

The first Nethezar's eyes widen.  "Unless there was always doubt..."

Nethezar turns, but before he can finish the thought, the armed Erdolliel quickly turns her blade and carves into Kushnak.
[sblock=OOC]E gets a surprise round; no one ever beat her bluff checks.  E attacks K, 17+ hit, 17 damage.

Kushnak is first.  I'm going to just the ' notation throughout.

Status & Init
Kushnak (25): 17 damage
Nethezar (17):
Erdolliel' (15): still tied up
Nethezar' (14):
Erdolliel (10):
Kushnak' (2):[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=di]Erdolliel does her best to get in the way of her clone.[sblock=oc] aid kushnak[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 16, 2009)

Without hesitation, Kushnak attempts to disarm and dismember his companion.

[sblock=oc]5' Step NE if i fit, otherwise stay put. Disarm E  +21/+16  If the first attempt is successful, Atk E +8 2d6+7, otherwise try again.  If she's still standing, dodge on E, otherwise K'[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]After discussion with o3, I agree that we don't need the sblocks anymore.[/sblock]
Kushnak brings his sword to bear on the thing that looks like Erdolliel.  After a momentary clash, the half-orc tears the longsword away.

"I guess that ends the debate.  Shall I even the odds a bit?"  With a wave and a word of power, the manacles around Erdolliel burst apart.  While it stings a bit, the elf is no longer trapped.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: step; disarm E, 1! fail; E tries a reactionary disarm, 8+ vs 18+, fail; K tries again, 14+ vs 9+, success
Nethezar: drops morningstar; shatter on manacles

I'll pause here to let E' decide what to do.  Yeah... I guess the cat's out of the bag...

Status & Init
Kushnak (25): 17 damage
Nethezar (17):
Erdolliel' (15): still tied up
Nethezar' (14):
Erdolliel (10):
Kushnak' (2): [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2009)

Erdolliel recovers her longsword and brings it to bear on her other self.[sblock=oc]Pick up the sword, 5' step SW, attack E +8 1d8+3 +4d6 SA[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2009)

Suddenly free, Erdolliel grabs the sword from the ground and hacks into her double.  A gaping wound opens up.

The unarmed version of Nethezar suddenly changes form.  Its form becomes the same as the other alien-like creatures you fought before.  It lunges forward at Nethezar, and connects with a solid hit.

The clone of Erdolliel suddenly finds herself in dire straights.  She glances between Erdolliel and Kushnak.  She takes a step away from the half-orc and attempts to cast a spell.  However, her gambit fails to pay off.  Erdolliel carves into her again, and the spell is lost.

The clone of Kushnak also changes form, looking like the same alien creature.  It attacks Erdolliel, easily striking the armorless elf.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel': grabs sword; steps (I decided she could step out of the chair and go SW with only one 5-foot step); attacks E, 18+ hit, 21 damage
Nethezar': changes shape; 5-foot step; attacks N, 11+ hit, 3 damage
Erdolliel: 5-foot step; begins casting a spell
Erdolliel': AoO, 15+ (lucky), 7 damage
Erdolliel: concentration check 3+, FAIL
Kushnak: changes shape; 5-foot step; attacks E', 18+ hit, 7 damage

Back to the top of the order.  That was a good round for you guys.

Status & Init
Kushnak (25): 17 damage
Nethezar (17): 3 damage
Erdolliel' (15): 7 damage
Nethezar' (14):
Erdolliel (10): 28 damage
Kushnak' (2): [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 16, 2009)

Kushnak nods approvingly at the foes returning to their 'true' forms before stepping into the false Erdolliel.

[sblock=oc]5' SE. Destroy her(hopefully).  Full attack E: +13/+8 2d6+7  If she's still standing, dodge on her, otherwise K'.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2009)

[sblock=Erdolliel falls to Kushnak's attack]Erdolliel nimbly strikes at the thing that looked like Kushnak.[sblock=oc]Dodge on N'. Spring attack K' move 5'SE, attack +8 1d8+3, move 5' SW.  Mobility give +4 on AoO from N' so I think my effective AC against him would be 16.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Erdolliel manages to withstand Kushnak's onslaught]Erdolliel also tries to bring her clone to its knees.[sblock=oc]5' step SE, attack E +8 1d8+3 +4d6 Sneak attack[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2009)

Kushnak crushes the clone of Erdolliel.  She crumples to the group in a pool of blood.

Nethezar fires his wand at his clone.

Erdolliel deftly moves around the group, but she can't land a decent blow.

The two alien things each lash out at Erdolliel, as they flank the elf.  Again, they easily connect with her unprotected flesh.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: step; attack E (the fake one), 11+ hit, 12 damage, drops; dodge on K'
Nethezar: 5-foot step; wands N', 18 damage
Erdolliel: dodge; moves
N': AoO, 2+ miss
Erdolliel: (because of Neth's move, Erd could go SE, S, W, which would end up in the same spot, but also give her SA for her attack; so I did that) attack K', 4+ miss (I guess it didn't matter)
Nethezar': 5-foot step, ready
Erdolliel: 62, bleeds
Kushnak': 5-foot step
Nethezar': ready triggers, attacks E', 12+ hit, 6 damage
Kushnak': attacks E', 9+ hit, 5 damage

Status & Init
Kushnak (25): 17 damage; dodge K'
Nethezar (17): 3 damage
Erdolliel' (15): 18 damage; dodge N'
Nethezar' (14): 18 damage
Erdolliel (10): 41 damage; unconscious & dying
Kushnak' (2): [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2009)

Erdolliel steps away from the vulnerable position between the two alien creatures, and continues her attack.[sblock=oc]Step 5' and attack either N' or K' whichever is standing and/or I can flank. preference on K'.  +8 1d8+3.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 16, 2009)

Kushnak charges his former clone.

[sblock=oc]Charge K'(PA 4) +11 2d6+15.  AC 20 vs K', 19 vs N'. Dodge on K' unless he falls, then N'[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2009)

Kushnak flings himself at _what was_ his clone.  He hacks into it with extreme ferocity.  While he very nearly kills the thing, seeing what seems to be a perfect image of himself, standing with his innards about to spill out, unnerves the half-orc.

"I'm not wasting this," Nethezar says, tossing his wand aside.  He pulls out his old one and fires one missile at each foe.  The bolts of force are just enough to bring both down.  Nethezar shakes a bit as they both drop.  "It was like shooting myself."
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: charges K', 12+ hit, 21 damage
Nethezar: drops good wand, draws crappy wand, MM one for each, 5 damage each, they both drop

Kushnak is shaken for 1 round.  Then he'll be fine.  So is Neth.

Status & Init
Kushnak (25): 17 damage; dodge K'
Nethezar (17): 3 damage
Erdolliel' (15): 18 damage; dodge N'
Nethezar' (14): 23 damage; unconscious
Erdolliel (10): 41 damage; unconscious & dying
Kushnak' (2): 26 damage; unconscious[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2009)

Erdolliel walks over to the her bleeding clone and gives her a solid kick.  She then starts to retrieve her belongings from the body.  "What the hells just happened?  Where are the other two?  What took you so long?"  She rattles off questions while strapping her equipment back on.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 17, 2009)

Kushnak looks questioningly at the 'real' Erdolliel.

"How long....."

"Why would she...it..."

He shakes his head, regaining his composure and continues. "I can only assume the plan was to entrap us here, though that seems quite...involved. Twists and twists."

"As it was, she...it... damnit.... did a wonderful job of impersonating you.

Are you well, girl? Do you need food or healing?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 17, 2009)

"You look well," Nethezar notes, matter-of-factly.  The scholar then continues.  "You must have just been taken here within the last day.  Was it when we were first arrested, or when we were ambushed after we escaped?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 17, 2009)

"I need no healing beyond what they did right now.  Although their food was quite a bit bland...  What happened to the other two?  My head has seemed... empty... yet full... or something for the last few hours.  That's when they took Eskard and Bazrim out of here too.

"Eskard and I went to set up the parlay for the lizardfolk.  I went to find a privy and woke up here.  They kept me unconscious for the most part, I've been here at*least* a couple of days.  I suppose I can't fault you for not knowing though." The elf acknowledges as she removes a wand from her sack and hands it to Nethezar.

"While the magic missle wands seem ridiculously easy to use now, you can still heal me faster with this than I could myself."[sblock=oc]HOLY MOLY!  Almost a year has gone by for the last 48 hours of gametime.  I'm glad to not be living a lie anymore!  

The wand is CLW.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 17, 2009)

"I suppose we should have been more suspicious, but i can't recall any cause to distrust your double."

[sblock=oc]And we tell her everything that's happened to us in the last year... 2 days....  Also 2 clw's for Kush from his wand.[/sblock]

"It's good to have you back.  Now lets move on."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 17, 2009)

"Alright, which rooms have we checked now?"  Erdolliel searches the bodies before heading out into the hall and continues the search.[sblock=oc]After the healing from her wand...  Search the bodies, go to the East doors and search +16 them for traps and listen +12 to the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 17, 2009)

Kushnak heals himself, and Nethezar heals Erdolliel's wounds.

The elf re-equips herself, and Nethezar quickly turns the other way while Erdolliel removes the rags in exchange for her armor and gear.

"I presume that I should overlook our love affair, since, in retrospect, it wasn't actually you," Nethezar comments over his shoulder.  Looking at Kushnak, the scholar shrugs.  "You have no idea yourself, do you?  Oh, and should we make certain these things die, or did you want to keep them?" he asks, pointing a thumb at the fallen foes.[sblock=Ti]While putting her gear back on and checking things over, of course, Erdolliel notes some new equipment.  She also notes that, for some reason, she has a very nice looking sapphire.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sorry for not posting this last night.  If I had, we might have been able to move straight to the hallway.  As it is, I want to see if you are going to do anything different.

Kush uses two charges, 15 hit points.  Neth uses 3 from Erd's wand on her for 19.

Status
Kushnak: 2 damage
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Nethezar: 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 17, 2009)

Erdolliel surveys her equipment noting a few new items.  "Well it looks like you guys did alright without me.  And Neth?  As long as you were actually doing it with THAT genderless thing over there, I don't mind."  She then ensures that the creatures are dead and jimmy's the door lock on her way out.  

"Alright, which rooms have we checked now?" Erdolliel says as shes heads out into the hall and continues the search.[sblock=oc]OL +13 go to the East doors and search +16 them for traps and listen +12 to the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 17, 2009)

Erdolliel heads toward the east doors in the hallway, ready to check the door upon arrival.  However, the elf doesn't get there.  Ten feet in front of the door, a trap door swings open.  While Erdolliel madly swings her arms in an effort to balance herself, she had too much of her weight on the now-absent floor.  The elf plummets downward, and the door snaps shut behind her.
[sblock=OOC]Ref save: 4+ fail[/sblock]
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel falls 60 feet, 18 damage; she is also "attacked" by 2 spikes, 13+ hit, 13+ hit, 16 damage; that's 34 damage total.  It is completely dark, and Erdolliel very quickly realizes (as soon as she attempts to make any noise) that she is under some type of _silence_ effect.  She also soon realizes that the walls are extremely smooth and oiled.  There is no way she can climb them.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 18, 2009)

[sblock=di]Erdolliel digs out an everburning torch and some flasks from her pack and looks at where she has gotten herself.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 19, 2009)

[sblock=di]
[sblock=oc]Back to sblocks already huh?[/sblock]
"Perhaps we've made a mistake and kept the wrong one?" Kushnak says to Nethezar before casting a spell and heading toward the trap.

[sblock=oc] air walk go trigger the trap but stay 'up'.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 20, 2009)

[sblock=Ti]Looking around with her everburning torch, Erdolliel sees that she is simply at the bottom of a pit trap.  Nasty spikes stick up from the ground.  Looking up, the elf sees what seems impossible: 30 feet above her head is a ceiling.[/sblock][sblock=o3]"Wise plan," Nethezar comments, as he follows just behind Kushnak.

The half-orc trips open the pit trap, and stops it from closing again.  He looks down the pit.  Surprisingly, at the bottom of the pit, 30 feet down, Kushnak sees... nothing.  Just a bare floor.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 20, 2009)

[sblock=di]Erdolliel drinks a light potion, if she has the time, she ties a rope to an arrow and shoots it into the ceiling.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 20, 2009)

[sblock=di]
"GIRL!" Kushnak shout whispers into the pit.

"I'm going to take a closer look, help me keep this open." he calls to Nethezar.

[sblock=oc]I don't actually know HOW i'm keeping it open, but if Nethezar can do the same thing that'd be awesome.  Look for signs of her. Blood, hair, a sword, something.... Spot +14 Search + 2  All the while call out to her.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]We probably don't need the sblocks anymore.  There's a little "voted best house" in here, but I figured you wouldn't mind getting on track.  I also thought it was funnier this way...

Erdolliel's potion heals 5 damage; she's at 29 damage now.[/sblock]
Nethezar nods at Kushnak.  The scholar walks to the edge of the pit and sits down, pressing his legs against the pit door to keep it open.

Kushnak begins _airwalking_ down, seeing no sign of Erdolliel.  Suddenly, an arrow shoots up from the floor beneath the half-orc and flies past both him and Nethezar.  The arrow has a rope attached, which seems to go right through the floor.

Suddenly, the "floor" is seen for the transparent illusion that it is.  Kushnak realizes that the pit actually is another 60 feet deep, and a very bloody Erdolliel stands among sharp spikes at the bottom.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 20, 2009)

"There you are!  Sorry about the arrow, I was just trying to get out. If you could help me with that it would be appreciated.  Heck if you could just keep using this wand on me, I could try to climb out with a rope.  Tha walls are a little greasy though."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 21, 2009)

As Erdolliel speaks, the elf quickly remembers the _silence_ effect around herself.

Kushnak sees the bloody elf mouthing something, but he hears no noise.
[sblock=OOC]And Erdolliel actually only has 23 damage.  Finally remembered to subtract 10 feet for the tumble.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 22, 2009)

Kushnak grabs the rope and drags Erdolliel out of the pit.

"Perhaps you should be a bit more careful now." he says sarcastically as he heals her wounds.

[sblock=oc] 3 CLW from his wand[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2009)

Erdolliel gets to the top and quickly sets about preventing the trap from activating.  THen cautiously moves to the door and checks it out as well.[sblock=oc]DD +14 Search +16 for more traps as she goes to the door.  search the door and check for locks OL +13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 22, 2009)

Erdolliel is relieved as she is lifted out of the _silence_ effect.

Seemingly unconcerned for the elf's health, Nethezar comments, "An ingenious trap.  Perhaps more effective if we had not already noticed the other _illusory wall_."

Kushnak gives Erdolliel some healing from his wand.

The elf manages to rig the pit trap to stay closed for at least a little while.  The elf crosses to check the doors for traps, but quickly realizes that the doors are completely fake.  Their only purpose was to lead an intruder into the clever pit trap.
[sblock=OOC]Kush heals her 14 damage (bad rolls).  Erdolliel has 9 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 23, 2009)

"The worst part is that this shoddy little trick worked!"  Erdolliel says as she moves to the other end of the hall and checks those doors.  [sblock=oc]Search +16 for traps as she goes to the door. search the door and check for locks OL +13[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 23, 2009)

Kushnak, unsatisfied with the state of Erdolliel's wounds casts again.

"True persistence would suggest the other door is just a trap too. Otherwise you just happen to be unlucky."

[sblock=oc] last clw from his wand.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 23, 2009)

"If that door was fake as well, there would be nothing further to this place."

After receiving the remaining healing from Kushnak, Erdolliel carefully makes her way to the other doors.  She finds that they are not fake, not trapped, and not even locked.
[sblock=OOC]Good roll; Erd is fully healed.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 24, 2009)

Erdolliel looks over her shoulder at Nethezar and says, "It might be pleasant if there was nothing further to this place."  She then turns back to the doors and opens them.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 24, 2009)

Erdolliel opens the doors, which lead to another room.  Two tables, each surrounded by plain wooden chairs, sit in the middle of this chamber.  Unorganized heaps of maps, notes, and books cover each table.  A large map of the Free City hangs on the opposite wall.

The room appears unoccupied.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 24, 2009)

Kushak follows Erdolliel into the room, careful to step where she has stepped.  Once inside he comments, "This looks like a war room.  If there are any answers to be had in this place, they're in this room."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 24, 2009)

Erdolliel works her way around the room searching it all.  She finishes the search with the pile of maps and notes, looking for information on who these people were and why they were hunting the party.[sblock=oc]search +16[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 24, 2009)

Erdolliel begins examining the room.  She discovers, along the south wall near the east corner, a secret door.  Other than that, the elf finds nothing notable, except for sifting through the actual contents of the documents, which would take a great deal of time.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 25, 2009)

"I have no spells, and while that isn't any difference to me per se, they would potentially be useful.  If the two of you are both good on spells, we can carry on, I'll use wands and the like.

I think we should figure out what these papers might tell us first as well.  Knowledge is as useful of a weapon as a sword.  What do you both think?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nethezar shrugs.  "No difference to you, 'per se' you say?  Perhaps not.  But it may make a difference to us.  We thought, when we thought that other thing was you, that you had the full complement of your abilities."  The scholar gets a derisive look on his face.  "And really, 'Knowledge is as useful of a weapon as a sword?'  Are you trying to play to my sympathies?"

Nethezar turns to Kushnak.  "She is still useful, of course, and we've infiltrated this far.  It might not be so easy again if we lose all advantage of time.  And, if we clear this place out, we can examine this information later."
[sblock=OOC]I just want to make it clear that I'm mostly just playing devil's advocate, rather than actually suggesting which course you should take.  I am a lawyer, after all.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 25, 2009)

"I want you confident girl, but we'll be no less vulnerable here than moving, and unless this place is quite large, any remaining residents seem likely to pass through here.  Surprise while resting is not something we are adept at.  Press on."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 25, 2009)

With a small sigh and a longing glance at the documents, Erdolliel presses on.[sblock=oc]search +16 the door for traps and locks, disable any she finds DD+14 OL+13  Finally, open the door[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 26, 2009)

Erdolliel opens the secret door, which leads to a 5 by 5 foot room.  Looking further, she discovers another secret door on the south wall of this room, which has no traps or locks.

Beyond that door is a dizzying array of light and reflections.  Polished metal mirrors stretch from floor to ceiling, forming a maze of endless corridors and reflected images.
[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna need some leeway from you guys on the upcoming maps.  The versions the supply have things on them that the morons should not have put on them, so I can't show them to you.  That means I have to make my own.  Pretend that my lines are straight.  The dark lines represent walls.  The shaded area is just what you can't see.  My blank grid is also not big enough.  Erdolliel is really in the square 5 feet north of the upper left square here.  Also, Erdolliel can see that the hallway directly heading south, actually goes 5 more feet, and apparently turns east.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 27, 2009)

Erdolliel nods to the south and enters the glass maze.[sblock=oc]Try to hide before entering...  +13  Move silently +13.  Move S to the end of the hallway unless someone or something stops me first.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 1, 2009)

Kushnak moves into the room behind Erdolliel and holds his ground.

[sblock=oc]Move to NW corner of the room[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 1, 2009)

Erdolliel makes her way to the south, nothing the side passages as she goes.
[sblock=OOC]Change of plan.  In order to have a grid large enough (I don't seem to have my old blank one anymore), each square here is divided into fourths.  Make sense?

Oh, and just to make it very clear, as noted above, the mirrors are polished metal, not glass.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 2, 2009)

Erdolliel continues to explore the area.[sblock=oc]N N N E N E E S unless something gets in my way of course, also keep moving slow to maintain move silently.  Also, how high are the ceilings in here and is Kushnak's airwalking still in effect?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'd forgotten about _air walk_.  That lasts a long time; is certainly not even close to gone yet.  If it matters, I'll figure out more precisely later.

I can't find anything in the adventure saying how high the ceilings are here.  Given that this complex is underground, and the resulting extra work it would be to building an underground structure with high ceilings, I'm gonna "voted best house" it at 10 feet.  Make sense?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 3, 2009)

Kushnak continues following behind Erdolliel, waiting while she searches and picks her path.  

[sblock=oc] stay 15' or 20' feet behind her as best he can manage

air walk and ceilings make sense.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 3, 2009)

Erdolliel backtracks, while Kushnak and Nethezar wait a moment to keep some distance behind.

As the elf rounds a corner, she runs straight into the body of something that was lurking there.  The elf senses the other tense up, preparing for action.
[sblock=OOC]Some more "voted best house."  I don't think the rules cover it, but I think that when two people (both successfully hiding; therefore both unaware of the other) enter the same square, I think they just know the other is there.  It was an interesting series of hide/spot and move silently/listen checks.  I'm going to give Erd and the unknown a surprise round.  Then everyone can join for the first normal round.  The unseen person/thing is directly N of Erd.

Status & Init
Nethezar (22):
Kushnak (19): _air walk_
Erdolliel (7):
??? (6):[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 4, 2009)

"Enemy due North of me!"Erdolliel says to Kushnak while moving back and drawing her sword.[sblock=oc]Move E and N while drawing her sword[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 4, 2009)

Erdolliel moves away from the unseen foe.  She notices no sign that it followed.

Nethezar looks at the others.  "After you," he says, nodding to Kushnak.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: moves while drawing
???: you don't know

First normal round...

Nethezar: delays

Kushnak is up.

Status & Init
Nethezar (22):
Kushnak (19): air walk
Erdolliel (7):
??? (6): [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2009)

"Sonofa!" The elf mutters as she begins searching for the foe again.[sblock=oc]Hide +13 Move Silently while not making it harder on myself, +13 S, E, N, E.  If for some reason I can move further continue in the following fashion...  N, W, N, S, E, S, E, S [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 9, 2009)

Kushnak casts a spell and moves to 'surround' the invisible foe.

[sblock= oc] Aid on me.  +7 to hit and sv vs fear, d8+7 temp hitpoints for 7 minutes.
Move N, E, S, E[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 9, 2009)

Kushnak turns 'round the corner.  He sees the mirror-maze continue off in the distance.  However, he sees no sign of any attackers.

Nethezar moves to follow the half-orc.  However, as the scholar reaches Kushnak, a slight "click" is heard, and another metal wall begins to snap up from the floor between the two with blinding speed.
[sblock=OOC]o3, you meant to say "+1 to hit and sv vs fear" right?

Kushnak: aid (15 hps; good roll); moves
Nethezar: stops delaying; moves

We are going to pause for a moment.  o3, if Kushnak wants to attempt it, he can try to dive back to the side with Nethezar.  It will take a reflex save.  Otherwise, you can just stay there and the wall will come up.  So, we will pause to let you decide.  Ti, Nethezar is possibly going to do or say something (depending upon whether Kushnak tries and fails or succeeds).  Feel free to post alternative actions, if you think you Erd might do something else.

Status & Init
Kushnak: air walk; aid; 15 temp hps
Nethezar:
Erdolliel:
???: [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 10, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Unless you'll give me +7, yes i mean +1  

I'll stay, not dive back.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 10, 2009)

As the wall snaps into place between Kushnak and Nethezar, the scholar quickly hustles around the other way.  "The blasted wall closed itself somehow.  Must be a trap or magic trigger."  Nethezar grips his wand, waiting for an enemy to show itself.

Erdolliel begins moving, and somehow she doesn't run into whoever she felt before.
[sblock=OOC]Finishing Neth's action...

Nethezar: finishes moving; readies
Erdolliel: moves

I'm stopping there to see if Erd wants to do something else with the remainder of her action (she can't go where Ti said before, since the wall appeared).

Status & Init
Kushnak: air walk; aid; 15 temp hps
Nethezar: readies
Erdolliel:
???: [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2009)

Erdolliel continues to move.[sblock=oc]N E N W i'm not sure how much movement I have though...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2009)

Erdolliel keeps moving, but as she moves to turn another corner, once again she bumps into an apparently invisible foe.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: moves more

Someone/thing (unseen) is in the square N of her.  Erd has only moved 30 feet, so, she's got a whole standard action yet.

Status & Init
Kushnak: air walk; aid; 15 temp hps
Nethezar: readies
Erdolliel:
???: [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2009)

Erdolliel quickly stabs to the north.[sblock=oc]Attack the unseen thing +8 1d8+3 SA +4d6[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2009)

Erdolliel stabs forward and sinks her sword into flesh.

A sword, and the alien creature holding it, stab back with two swings.  One connects and slices open Erdolliel's arm.

Nethezar's head and wand turn.  Bolts of force streak out at the now-visible foe, tearing into its body.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: attacks ???, 19+ threat, 1!, miss chance 94, hit, 8 damage
1: full attack E, 12+ hit, 9+ miss, 14 damage
Nethezar: ready triggers; wands 1, 19 damage



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A rogue cannot sneak attack while striking a creature with concealment[...]  Sneak Attack




Status & Init
Kushnak: air walk; aid; 15 temp hps
Erdolliel: 14 damage
1: 27 damage
Nethezar:[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 18, 2009)

Kushnak lunges at the alien creatures sword.

[sblock=oc]Dodge on 1.

Disarm 1: +18/+13(w/ cover penalty and aid)  

If the first attempt succeeds, Atk 1: +5(w/cover and aid) / 2d6+7, otherwise disarm again.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 18, 2009)

Erdolliel lashes out at the foe as well.[sblock=oc]if it's still standing... dodge on 1 +8 1d8+3 then 5' step E (if it's still still standing)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 18, 2009)

Kushnak tries to knock the sword out of the creature's hand, but, somehow, the thing manages to not only hold on, but it even forces the two-handed blade from the grip of the half-orc.  Kushnak quickly retrieves his weapon.

Erdolliel tries to land a quick blow as she steps to the side, but the elf, finds only air.

A second of these beings, invisible just like the first was, strikes Kushnak from the other side.  With deft skill, it lands two strikes through the warrior's armor and takes a step to the side.

The first of the creatures also strikes at the half-orc, but it apparently used all its skill in resisting Kushnak's disarm attempt.

"Another?  Die," Nethezar quietly commands, as he fires his wand at the new foe.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: dodge; disarm checks 8+ vs 15+, fail
1: free disarm reaction, 20! vs 3+, success (that is so unreal)
Kushnak: picks up his sword
Erdolliel: dodge; attacks 1, 2+ miss; 5-foot step E
2: full attacks K, 13+ hit, 13+ hit, 23 damage total; 5-foot step
1: full attacks K, 9+ miss, 4+ miss; 5-foot step
Nethezar: 5-foot step; wands 2, 21 damage

Status & Init
Kushnak: 8 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 1
Erdolliel: 14 damage; dodge 1
2: 21 damage
1: 27 damage
Nethezar: [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 19, 2009)

"Be careful.  They will try to separate us." Kushnak says as he steps toward the new foe.

[sblock=oc]

5' step south

Dodge on 2.

Disarm 1: +22/+17(w/ aid)

If the first attempt succeeds, Atk 2: +9(w/ aid) / 2d6+7, otherwise disarm again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]As soon as Kushnak steps S, another wall will spring up between him and 2.  He can attempt a ref save to dive to the other side, or he can just stay here.  Let me know any alternative action courses.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 19, 2009)

Erdolliel moves to neutralize the other opponent. [sblock=oc]Spring attack, move W, N, attack 1 +8 1d8+3, move S, W[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 20, 2009)

Kushnak looks from the wall to the ground and shakes his head before moving to the other creature, taking advantage of his spell.

[sblock=oc]Move to 1 but get 5' off the ground by then.  Disarm 1: +22 (w/aid) Dodge on 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 22, 2009)

Frustrated by the appearing wall, Kushnak quickly shifts focus back to the first foe.  The half-orc flies up to him, and, using the angle of his height advantage, tears the creature's longsword from it's grasp.

Erdolliel quickly dashes by, delivering a small slash en route.

The second foe comes around from the south passage, closing in with the less armored Nethezar and easily tears into the scholar.

Ducking to the ground behind his shield, which blocks a blow from Kushnak, the first foe retrieves his sword and carves a opening in the half-orc.

"You really wanted to feel this again?" Nethezar snidely asks, as missiles of force again slam into the second foe.  But the enemy still stands.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves; disarm 1, 11+ vs 9+, success
Erdolliel: spring attack 1, 15+ hit, 5 damage
2: moves; attacks N, 7+ hit, 9 damage
1: picks up sword
Kushnak: AoO, 7+ miss
1: attacks K, 16+ hit, 12 damage
Nethezar: wands 2, 18 damage

Status & Init
Kushnak: 20 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 1
Erdolliel: 14 damage; dodge 1
2: 39 damage
1: 27 damage
Nethezar: 9 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 23, 2009)

Kushnak lashes out again.

[sblock=oc]Disarm 1: +23 / 18 (w/aid and attacking from above?  If 1st is successful atk 1: +10 / 2d6+7. Dodge on 1.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 23, 2009)

Erdolliel continues to try to bring down her opponent.[sblock=oc]If disarm works and 1 is still standing:  Move E, N attack 1 +8 1d8+3.
If disarm fails, spring attack E, N, attack 1, move S, E
If 1 crumples before K's fury:  dodge on 2, spring attack S, W, S, attack 2, N, E[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 23, 2009)

Kushnak again tears away his opponent's sword, but fails to connect with a follow up swing.

Erdolliel steps under the floating half-orc and stabs at the foe.

*"No,"* the creature near Nethezar answers the query.  It hacks into the scholar twice.  Seeing blood freely flowing, it calls over its shoulder.  *"Hurry!  This one is nearly dead."*

The first creature reaches to pick up its sword, but faces lashings from both Erdolliel and Kushnak.  It retorts against the half-orc, carving another slice into him.

Another invisible foe suddenly appears next to Nethezar, as it carves into the scholar.  Clutching his side, Nethezar falls to the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: disarm 1, 13+ vs 3+, success; attack 1, 3+ miss
Erdolliel: moves; attack 1 15+, hit, 6 damage
2: 5-foot step; full attacks N, 9+ hit, 10+ hit, 25 damage
1: picks up sword
Kushnak: AoO, 17+ hit, 10 damage
Erdolliel: AoO, 16+ hit, 6 damage
1: attacks K, 11+ hit, 12 damage
3: moves; attacks N, 17 damage, drops N
Nethezar: 71, bleeds

Status & Init
Kushnak: 32 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 1
Erdolliel: 14 damage; dodge 1
2: 39 damage
1: 43 damage
3:
Nethezar: 52 damage; unconscious & dying[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 24, 2009)

"Get him back up girl, i will dispatch this one." Kushnak says before attacking the nearest foe.

[sblock]Full atk 1: +15/+10 2d6+7 [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 24, 2009)

Erdolliel moves while getting a potion for Nethezar.[sblock=oc]Move S and E while drawing potion of CSeriousW if i can feed it to Neth from that far, do so. if I must get closer that's ok.  Dodge on 2.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 24, 2009)

Kushnak hits and misses.  The foe before him looks badly off and bleeds profusely.

Erdolliel quickly moves to rescue Nethezar.  Her potion brings the scholar around.

*"Kill that one; I'll get her,"* one of them says, as it steps over Nethezar laying on the ground.  It stabs at Erdolliel, but the elf barely avoids the blow.

The one near Kushnak, determined, though bloody, lashes out, but it hits nothing but air.

With two deft strokes, the last one drops Nethezar again, and more blood pools on the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: full attack 1, 10+ hit, 7+ miss, 14 damage
Erdolliel: move; potion 21 hps
2: moves (no AoO, as Neth doesn't have a weapon in hand); attack R, 3+ miss
1: full attack K, 1! miss, 8+ miss
3: step; full attack N, 18+ hit, 7+ hit, 23 damage, drops N
Nethezar: 66, bleeds

Status & Init
Kushnak: 32 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 1
Erdolliel: 14 damage; dodge 2
2: 39 damage
1: 57 damage
3:
Nethezar: 55 damage; unconscious & dying [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 25, 2009)

Kushnak shakes his head in disbelief, before brutally driving his sword toward the wounded foe.

[sblock=oc] Full atk 1: +15/+10 2d6+7 If first attack drops him 5' S,(i think you can 5' step between attacks, if not do nothing) disarm 2 +18 (he has cover, however there is NO mention of whether that matters or not.).  Dodge on 1 if he's still up, otherwise 2.

I *think* Neth has 55 not 56 dmg. 52-21+23+1[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 26, 2009)

Erdolliel attempts some fancy footwork to avoid her foes.[sblock=oc]Spring attack 2, Move E, W, attack +8 1d8+3, move E, E.

If 1 doesn't fall to Kushnak, move E, N, spring attack 1, move S, E

If Kushnak succeeds in disarming 2, attack 2 and retrieve a CSeriousW.

Dodge on 2 either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 26, 2009)

Regaining his focus, Kushnak hacks into the cornered enemy and drops him to the ground.  The half-orc methodically turns to the next enemy and rips the sword out of it's hand.

Erdolliel splits her attention.  The elf pulls out another potion, but doesn't find a way past her opponent's shield.

Easily avoid the elf's retort, the enemy picks its sword back up.  Erdolliel is barely able to avoid another blow.

The last foe takes a step closer.  Attacking around the corner, it manages to slice once into the elf.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: attack 1, 17+ hit, 15 damage, drops; 5-foot step; disarm 2, 20+ vs. 13+, success; dodge 2
Erdolliel: attack 2, 3+ miss; retrieve potion; dodge 2
2: pick up sword
Erdolliel: AoO, 12+, miss
2: attacks E, 4+ miss (hooray for dodge)
1: 71 bleeds
3: 5-foot step; full attack E, 10+ hit, 8+ miss, 11 damage
Nethezar: 56 bleeds

Status & Init
Kushnak: 32 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 2
Erdolliel: 25 damage; dodge 2
2: 39 damage
1: 73 damage; unconscious & dying
3:
Nethezar: 56 damage; unconscious & dying [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 26, 2009)

Kushnak swings furiously at the foe beneath him.

[sblock=oc]5' step W. Full atk 2(PA 3): +12 / +7 2d6+13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 26, 2009)

Kushnak floats over Erdolliel head and rains down righteous fury.  Erdolliel soon finds herself covered in blood.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: 5-foot step; full attack 2, 16+ hit, 15+ hit (sucks to be this guy), 41 damage; dodge 3 (I took the liberty of assuming)

Status & Init
Kushnak: 32 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 3
Erdolliel: 25 damage; dodge 2
2: 80 damage; dead
1: 73 damage; unconscious & dying
3:
Nethezar: 56 damage; unconscious & dying [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 27, 2009)

Erdolliel gives a grim smile as she tries to draw blood from the last foe.[sblock=oc]Spring Attack 3, S, attack +8 1d8+3, N, E, N[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 27, 2009)

Erdolliel dashes away, delivering a wild swing as she goes.

The last standing foe steps toward Kushnak and lays into him.  It scores two strikes on the half-orc, and Kushnak's face goes pale as the blood drains from it.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: spring attack 3, 7+ miss
2: still dead
1: 64 bleeds; dies
3: 5-foot step; full attack K, 9+ hit, 18+ hit, 25 damage; disables K
Nethezar: 77 bleeds

Status & Init
Kushnak: 57 damage; disabled; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 3
Erdolliel: 25 damage; dodge 2
2: 80 damage; dead
1: 74 damage; dead
3:
Nethezar: 57 damage; unconscious & dying [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 31, 2009)

Kushnak moves slightly and heals himself. 

[sblock=oc] still no interwebs @ home so, iphone. 

I think this works.  

5' step e  Spont cast ccw: 4d8+7
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 31, 2009)

Erdolliel drinks her own potion and draws a wand as well.[sblock=oc]CSW 3d8+5 I think on the +5...  and draw MM clvl 7[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 1, 2009)

Kushnak and Erdolliel each take pains to heal themselves.

The last foe closes, and with a nasty grin, it swipes at Kushnak.  However, quickly reacting after casting his spell, the half-orc turns aside both blows with the edge of his sword.

Nethezar's gaping wounds stop bleeding...  However, it doesn't look like they clotted.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: step; CCW 27 hps
Erdolliel: potion, 21 hps; draws wand
3: step; full attack K, 5+ miss, 6+ miss
Nethezar: 48, bleeds

Status & Init
Kushnak: 30 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 3
Erdolliel: 4 damage; dodge 2
2: 80 damage; dead
1: 74 damage; dead
3:
Nethezar: 57 damage; he's dead Jim... [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 1, 2009)

With renewed vigor, Kushnak attempts to disarm his foe again.

"Grab his weapon girl!!!!"

[sblock=oc]Disarm 3: +23 / +18  If first is successful, atk 3: +10 / 2d6+7 5' W if he's disarmed, otherwise stay.  [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 2, 2009)

Erdolliel points her wand at the last man and fires.  She then drops the wand and grabs his sword.[sblock=oc]MM clvl 7 1d4+1 4 missles.  drop wand and pick up his sword, so she'll have 2 swords at that point.  

if the disarms fail, she'll still shoot him and take a 5' step W[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2009)

Kushnak feints, and his opponent falls for it.  Using the opening, the half-orc stabs at the thing's hand, loosing his sword, and then carves a wound into the thing.

Erdolliel sends magic bolts at the enemy.  The elf then swipes the dropped sword, but takes a blow from a strong hand for her trouble.

The enemy tries to smack Erdolliel again, but it's swing bounces off the corner wall.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: disarm 3, 8+ vs 12+ success; attack 3, 14+ success, 14 damage; step
Erdolliel: wand 3, 14 damage; drops wand; picks up 3's sword
3: AoO (yes... he has a "slam" attack, so he's still "armed" technically) 15+ hit, 9 damage
3: attacks Erd, 8+ miss; step

Status & Init
Kushnak: 30 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 3
Erdolliel: 13 damage; dodge 2
3: 28 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 2, 2009)

Kushnak lets forth two furious swings at the disarmed foe.

[sblock=oc]I *think* W is 'left', if not i meant left.  Full attack 3(PA 2): +13 / +8 / 2d6+11. If i just got totally confused, i'll move and attack once same stats.  Otherwise 5' step S(down) after the attacks. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 2, 2009)

Erdolliel finally stops trying to avoid a dead man.  At the same time, she tries to get to the otherside of her foe.[sblock=oc]dodge on 3... finally...  Tumble (+13) through 3 to Neth's square DC 25.  I think I get to attack him after I tumble too.  even if the tumble fails and I'm below Kushnak.  +8 1d8+3  SA 4d6 if that applies, but I don't think it does since Kush is 5' up.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2009)

Kushnak scores another strike, and the half-orc floats above the enemies head.

Erdolliel tries to wriggle around the foe, but the elf is stopped short and suffers a blow for her trouble.

The creature takes another swing at the elf, but hits only air as it backs away.



[sblock=OOC]I've adjusted (I think) for my misunderstanding last round.  Everything should be right now.

Kushnak: full attack 3, 18+ hit, 2+ miss, 15 damage; step (he's directly above 3, at this point, right?)
Erdolliel: dodge 3; tumble 3+ fail, erd stops before entering 3's square and provokes
3: AoO, 15+ hit, 5 damage
Erdolliel: attacks 3, 19+ threat, 12+ no crit, 9 damage
3: attacks Erd, 1!; steps

Status & Init
Kushnak: 30 damage; air walk; aid; 0 temp hps; dodge 3
Erdolliel: 18 damage; dodge 3
3: 52 damage [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 3, 2009)

Erdolliel stabs the creature once more.[sblock=oc] Spring attack 3 5' S attack +8 1d8+3 5' N[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 3, 2009)

Kushnak, sensing the opportunity to end this battle, takes careful aim at the remaining creature.

[sblock=oc]5' W so i'm above him again and Full Atk 1: +15 / +10 2d6+7[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2009)

Kushnak finally ends the battle, as he strikes true one last time.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: step; attack 3, 19+ threat, 4+ no crit, 19 damage

Thing is unconscious, but not yet dead.  If you want to kill it, it is dead.  If you want it to live, you need to do something about it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2009)

"And stay down!"  Erdolliel taunts as she finishes off the final creature.[sblock=oc]unless someone stops her...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 6, 2009)

Kushnak checks each of the other creatures to ensure they're dead.  Before gathering Neth and his things.

"Search them thoroughly.  Let's get out of here.  We need to find someone to assist our friend."


[sblock=oc]  Assuming no interruptions, the idea is to get out of this place and toward back to the 'village' outside of the city walls.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2009)

Erdolliel finishes off the last downed enemy, and Kushnak confirms that the others are, indeed, dead.

The pair gathers up the three enemies' belongings and the items carried by Nethezar.  Finally, Kushnak hefts Nethezar's lifeless form, and the two begin to make their way back out.
[sblock=OOC]Masterwork studded leather, heavy steel shield, longsword.  All x3.

What do you do once you get back to the room with the water?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=oc]If airwalk has run out(or doesn't help), we'll cast fly from the scroll and make our way out.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Which room with the water?  The one with a pedastal or the one with the boards?  Either way, Erdoliiel hands Kushnak her wand of CLW to get a little patched up before doing anything else.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]The room with the pedestal.  Are you going to swim through the water to get back to the bucket?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 6, 2009)

Erdolliel hands her wand of CLW to Kushnak.  There's not much left in there, but see what you can do me for with it.  Once healed up, she glances at the lever on the pedestal with them and shrugs.  Not much worse it can do to us at this point... She then reaches out and pulls the lever.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 6, 2009)

Kushnak heals Erd and himself and awaits the outcome of the lever.

[sblock=oc] oh THAT water.  der.  Let's start with 3 clw on erd and 4 on kush[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2009)

Kushnak heals the pair's wounds.

Erdolliel pulls the lever, and slowly, the pillar upon which the lever stands begins to lower.  Likewise, the water in the room also begins to drain out at the same pace.

After a minute, all of the water is drained from the room, and the pillar is now just 10 feet above the floor.  The ladder on the side of the pillar now reaches to the floor.  Looking down the hallway to the north, Erdolliel and Kushnak can see the large bucket, previously floating on the water, resting on the ground.
[sblock=OOC]Erd gets 19 hps; Kush gets 24

I haven't strictly kept track, but there's no way _air walk_ is gone yet.

Kushnak: 6 damage
Erdolliel: 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2009)

Erdolliel continues through the passage and climbs up the other ladder into the plank filled room.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 7, 2009)

Kushnak follows Erd through the tunnel, attempting to keep off the floor if at all possible.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]The ladder in the in the previously-water-filled pit only went as low as the water's surface.  I'm assuming that Kushnak will carry Erdolliel up that far.  I think he can still do that, even if it slows his _air walking_.

Am I correct in thinking that it is probably around midnight or so right now?[/sblock]
While it is a bit cumbersome, eventually Kushnak and Erdolliel make it to the main level of the building again (which Erdolliel had never seen with her own eyes).  Soon after, the pair exits into the dark night.  There is a hush over this district, primarily filled with docks that are worked during the day.  It doesn't seem like anyone is around to take notice of the elf and half-orc.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2009)

"I assume that *I[/b} already searched the area around here and you know where might be best for us to go?"**  She says with a testy air.[sblock=oc]So I guess we can go to that campsite and rest for the night?[/sblock]*


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 9, 2009)

"We shouldn't seek refuge in the same place. It's....untrustworthy.  But we should find a place for rest and planning."


As they walk Kushnak notes, "I don't know how we're going to go about getting in contact with someone who can help Nethezar.  Our best chances will certainly be with churches, though I'm unsure which church holds the best chance.  And then there is the matter of getting into the city, and how much danger that presents."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 10, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Apparently i don't know how to cut and paste....

here's the REST of that post[/sblock]

"I am fairly confident we won't readily find people outside the city who can do what we need.  There is little i can do to disguise us, and i do not think it is worth the risk of separation.  So, unless you have other ideas, i believe we should merely attempt to enter the city tomorrow in search of help."

[sblock=oc] I don't know how much i should know about clerics'n'temples'n'things for the town and the surrounding area, but i think it's reasonable that i would assume the people we need are inside the city if they're this close.  I don't have a clue though which religions i would guess most likely to be able to assist us.  Or if i even should.  know(rel) +8

Assuming they find a place to rest, K will take first watch.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]While Kushnak doesn't know for certain, he is confident that, in a city this size, there would be at least a "shrine" (a small site maintained by a clergy member or two) for every religion somewhere.  He is also confident that, again, in a place this size, several of the religions would have moderate to enormous temples.  Any such large temple would almost certainly be within the city walls, and they would be more likely to have the ability bring back the dead.

This is all conjecture, of course.

I'm not certain whether that at all answers your question.

Oh, and are you looking for anything in particular for the resting goo?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 13, 2009)

"Whoever those creatures were, I doubt that they were acting along with the guard of Free City, but we probably shouldn't rule out the possibility.  I have a few disguise kits that might help us enter the city as well.  It is fairly certain that we can find someone inside the city I suppose.

"First, however, we need to rest.  Do we have the money for an inn?  Would an inn likely be any safer than a different spot of forest?"


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 14, 2009)

"I'd rather not risk an inn, lets just find someplace out of the way that we can prepare for tomorrow.  Lets plan on making an early attempt at getting into the city.  I'm unsure if they'll appreciate our friends 'state'."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 14, 2009)

Erdolliel simply nods and starts scouting out a secluded place in the surrounding forest.  Once camp is established, she begins flipping through her newly acquired spellbooks.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 14, 2009)

*Day 41*

Erdolliel soon enough finds what appears to be a secluded spot for the pair to rest.  Splitting the watch between only two is a bit difficult, and, after all that has happened, Erdolliel and Kushnak get only a fitful night's rest.

But the sun comes up with the dawn, and there is no apparent problems, other than Nethezar being dead.
[sblock=OOC]I have updated the encounters and XP.  You've both gained a level.

I'm not actually imposing any sort of penalty for being tired, but you guys are tired, so there.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 15, 2009)

Erdolliel packs up what she can to leave. Before they get too far though, she cocks her head and takes out all of the captured equipment.  "Let's see if this actually works..."  She states as she focuses on the treasure. [sblock=oc]Cast Detect magic on anything from the octopus on.  focus on anything magical to read the auras.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 16, 2009)

"Well, i suppose there's nothing left to do but get to this.  I don't think it's worth the risk to attempt deception unless we have more than a bit of make-up.  We'll be frank and honest."

"Let's get going."

[sblock=oc]Lets get to town and assuming we get inside without getting arrested, lets look for a temple to, say, Neth's god?  if we know.  Otherwise some heal-y/helpful god i suppose.

My character sheet is updated.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I might have said some of this before, but I don't know.

Two magic longswords from Martal & Regim.  Likewise, 3 more from the last 3 you killed.

Ummm... I think that's it...  Let me know if there's something else that seems likely that I missed.

And, either Neth told you, or examination of his holy symbol reveals that his god is Boccob.[/sblock]
Kushnak and Erdolliel make their way through the docks district to the closest gate inside the city proper.  While there is a good amount of traffic, most of it appears to be locals, and the pair doesn't get nearly the accosting as upon the initial entrance.

After getting inside, some well-placed questions lead Kushnak and Erdolliel to a fairly large temple of Boccob.  Shaped like a pyramid, the temple is open for entrance.

Even without speaking to anyone, it seems clear that the people inside share a lot with Nethezar.  Virtually all that you see are buried in some tome, except some having very quiet discussions, or a couple examining various items on a large workbench.

A relatively young scribe asks what you need, and, initially, he seems ready to send you away to the church of Pelor for your needs.  But after learning that Nethezar is one of Boccob's, the scribe raises his eyebrows and gives a simple "oh."  He leaves you for a moment to get someone else.

Soon, the pair is introduced to Scholar Venli, a middle-aged elf.  *"We can help you,"* he says dispassionately.  *"However, not even for our clergy can we do this service for free.  You may be aware that there are varying degrees of remedies available."*  He then explains, in thorough detail, the different spells that can do the trick, and the monetary requirements of each.  *"We do have the expensive regents available, and there will, of course, be no fee for casting the spells themselves, only the materials.  And, for those expenses, we are willing to accept various types of assets as forms of payment.

"What would you prefer?"*


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 17, 2009)

Erdolliel does a quick inventory of the treasure in her head before addressing the cleric.  "Thank you for the explanation, Scholar, could you give us one moment to confer on the payment?" She then steps to the side and talks to Kushnak.[sblock=oc]I think we should do Raise dead and I think we should sell the stuff I highlighted red on the sheet to afford it.  That combined with some of the jewels should cover us, although we don't really know what the jewels are worth.  What do you all think?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 17, 2009)

"I don't believe he would appreciate the 'risk' associated with the most affordable option.  But we don't need him particularly healthy either."

[sblock=oc]while a bugbear neth WOULD be cool, Raise dead will do just fine, and i'm good with the suggested payment.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 17, 2009)

Scholar Venli waves over a couple of assistants who, in methodical fashion, tabulate an inventory of the items Kushnak and Erdolliel propose to give the church.  They seem to, almost off-handedly ascertain the properties and worth of some of the magical items, though they have to discuss the value of the mundane things.

*"We normally don't deal in such things,"* Scholar Venli offers, *"but we can find use for them, to help one of our own."*

Once the assistants have given the go-ahead, Scholar Venli asks you to wait in the lobby.  Nethezar's body is taken into another chamber.

Perhaps fifteen minutes later, Nethezar, wearing a simple robe, walks out with Scholar Venli at his side.  As they approach, they speak to each other in low voices.  At the very end, you hear Nethezar, quite meekly, say, "I understand, Scholar, and will obey."  Scholar Venli, without another word, nods to both Erdolliel and Kushnak, and takes his leave.

"Do you have my things?" Nethezar asks.  "I'd hoped that it would be unnecessary to visit this place while in the Free City.  But, you were right to bring me here."  He quickly begins rifling through his items, finds one of the books Kushnak and Erdolliel have often seen him writing in, and sighs wistfully.  "Here," Nethezar despondently calls to a nearby scribe.  The scholar tosses the book to the young man, who nearly drops it like an uncoordinated nerd trying to catch... anything.

"Let's get out of here.  They were generous enough to heal all my wounds, but I still feel like I'd just died."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 18, 2009)

"It would probably be best if we hung low until we can ensure that the maze has been cleared out.  Should we sleep under the stars again tonight?  Moving forward without all of us fully prepared proved to be a bad idea this last time."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 20, 2009)

"Agreed.  We should not be caught unprepared like that again.  It's a costly mistake."

[sblock=oc]Prolly get out of the city again, find a comfy wooded place to hang out for a while. I'll take a dark-time watch once we sleep.

Damn me for not anticipating that. i could have finished crafting something.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 21, 2009)

Erdolliel leads the group back out of the city to a shady patch.[sblock=oc]We could spend an extra day here and finish up something.  Or we could go make sure that everything in the place is dead and all I suppose.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 21, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]It is still quite early in the day.  Are you doing anything other than laying low until tomorrow morning when you get spells back?  And, it looks like there's still not quite consensus about the course for the next day...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 21, 2009)

[sblock=oc] I'm fine with just kicking back for the rest of today.  We don't need to craft tomorrow, it's not necessary. i'd rather finish what we started.  hopefully there's a convenient break nearish.

The crafting wishlist is a mess, i'm going to clean it up.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=oc]sounds good to me.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=oc]sounds good to me as in kicking back and wish list cleaning and finishing what we started all sound good...  If Di was just busy today, that's good too I just want to make sure my short message wasn't misinterpreted.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 23, 2009)

[sblock=oc]I'm off to mt til sunday, should be able to post today and tomorrow still, but sat-sun is probably out, until at least late sunday.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 23, 2009)

*Day 41/42*

The trio leaves the confines of the city walls and returns to the relative seclusion of the groves.

Once settled in, despite Nethezar feeling like he just died, the scholar pulls out an empty book and begins writing furiously.  He continues virtually the entire day.

The trio sets watch and, fortunately, makes it through the night.  The morning is slightly chilly and very overcast.  Hopefully that is not a sign of dismal things to come.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 23, 2009)

In the morning, Erdolliel approaches the scholar with a gem in hand."Nethezar...  This gem happened to be in my gear after we dispatched the 'other' me.  I can see that it is magical, but none of the other information.  I was wondering if you could let me know about what properties it might have."  The elf pauses a second before continuing.  "For future incidents, would you prefer that we do not approach your temples for assistance?  It seemed that they took some of your property this time..."  She let's the unspoken question hang in the air.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 24, 2009)

Nethezar takes the gem.  "Give me some time, and I will tell you."  The scholar sighs.  "While not technically payment, it may be easier for you to simply think of it as such.  Those were my notes on all that we'd experienced, seen, and found.  Many of my brethren spend more time in books and less time actually experiencing things.  Now they have another book.  Oh, they would have gotten it eventually.  We are always seeking knowledge.  But I'd have... filtered some before passing it along.  I write in code, of course, but that is no bar to the serious scholars.  The biggest bother is that I did not have time to copy it, so now I am trying to piece it all together by memory."

Nethezar shrugs and spends some time with the gem.  When he returns, his eyes betray some alarm.

"I don't know precisely how best to put it.  Your... thoughts... They are trapped inside this gem.  Abilities that allow one to detect thoughts would be able to be used on this gem just as they could on you.  I suspect this is how you were so effectively portrayed.  While I'm no expert, I think the gem itself is fairly valuable, so it would be a waste to destroy it.  But I'd not want this to fall into the wrong hands."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 24, 2009)

"Is there some way we could remove my thoughts from it?  Dispell the magic maybe?"  Erdolliel muses as she tucks the gem into her clothing.  "We can think more on it later if you wish to return to your writing for now."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 25, 2009)

"A gem that links to your thoughts, hmmm.  I can't say i've ever heard of such a thing but it must be valuable yes, and dangerous."

"Are we prepared for another day of it?"

[sblock=oc]i'm good.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 25, 2009)

Erdolliel finishes her berakfast and nods.  "Yes, let us get to it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 26, 2009)

Erdolliel leads the way back to the mirror maze.  At the end of the ladder leading to the now dry tunnel, she ties a knotted rope so that they can get back out much more easily.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 26, 2009)

The trio makes their way back to the warehouse.  The door is still unlocked, at it looks just as you left it.

However, once you reach the "well," you find that it has again filled with water.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 27, 2009)

Erdolliel starts tying some ropes together.  "We shouldn't have to worry about anything new being down there, but in case there is, it is better to be safe than sorry.  If I tug on the rope twice, haul me back quick.  If I make it up to the top of the platform, you can tie the rope to the bottom of the ladder so that we can get back out." 

Erdolliel then climbs down the ladder and enters the water.[sblock=oc]Hide +15 Spot +13 Move Silently +15.  Sneak down the hallway, if I don't see anything, surface and climb up the ladder and then pull the lever.  If the water level doesn't go down, pul the lever again.  If the water level still doesn't go down, go back under water and walk along the bottom to the others and arrange to all walk along the bottom.  

If the water level goes down, tie a rope to the bottom rung of each ladder before proceeding.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 27, 2009)

"Agreed." says Kushnak taking hold of the rope.

[sblock=oc]Proceed as Erd stated[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 28, 2009)

Erdolliel dives into the water, just like her imposter did the first time.  Erdolliel finds nothing in her way to the platform, and she finds the lever in its original position.  When she pulls it, Kushnak and Nethezar see the water begin to lower.

"You have the rope handled? Nethezar settles himself into the large bowl to sink down with the lowering water.
[sblock=Ti]Through the still-open doorway to the south, Erdolliel sees someone quickly dart to the east.  She doesn't have a chance to see anything other than that it looked like a humanoid who must have been on guard watching.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=di]Erdolliel pulls out her bow and waits for her companions.[sblock=oc]ready to attack any enemy I can see.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=Ti]I'm assuming that, if Erdolliel sees nothing, she just waits.  She, in fact, sees nothing.[/sblock]
Soon enough, the large bowl comes to rest at the bottom of the "well" and at the north end of the hallway.  Nethezar and Kushnak see Erdolliel standing atop the pillar near the lever, with her bow at the ready and her eyes fixed to the south.

"Any chance it isn't actually her again?" Nethezar queries, without a hint of sarcasm.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 29, 2009)

"I'm me.  But then again that'd hardly tell you much...  They are waiting for us, one of them darted away when I pulled the lever.  I decided to wait for you two before pursuing."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 29, 2009)

Kushnak does his best to tie off the rope on the rungs of the ladder and follows Nethezar through the tunnel.

"I can't say the 'fake' girl was any less useful, so as long as you keep helping out we should be fine."

"Prepare as necessary, there's more fighting to be had.  We should follow quickly, but carefully.  Their traps can be inconvenient."

[sblock=oc]Shield of faith +3 deflection to AC, makes ac: 24[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nethezar climbs up atop the pillar with Erdolliel.  "Was there just one?  Why didn't it attack while you were alone?  I don't like this."  The scholar waits for one of the others to take point.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 30, 2009)

Erdolliel watches Kushnak cast his spell and follows suit.  She then carefully leads the way to the maze.[sblock=oc]quick post here, no time for details until later sorry.  Cast extended mage armor and then move to the maze entrance while searching for traps don't worry about mving quietly though.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 30, 2009)

Kushnak follows a few steps behind Erdolliel, sword drawn.

[sblock=oc]Keep 10' back, keeping an eye out, spot/listen +15[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 1, 2009)

The trio passes through the room with all of the maps and notes and through the secret door Erdolliel found into the maze.  It appears to have not been disturbed since you last were here.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 1, 2009)

Erdolliel hides and sneaks into the maze.[sblock=oc]So this time (unlike last night) I'm actually going to fully submit the post... hide +15 move silently +15 spot +13 listen +13 move so as not to incur penalty, S to the corner[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 3, 2009)

Kushnak follows a few steps behind Erdolliel.

[sblock=oc]Say 1 square between us. Spot/Listen +15[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 6, 2009)

With the others following, Erdolliel leads the way to the south end of the maze.  The hall turns to the left.  None of the trio hear or see anything.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 8, 2009)

Erdolliel turns and continues East.[sblock=oc]hide +15 move silently +15 spot +13 listen +13 move so as not to incur penalty, E as far as we can go, then N until we can go East again, then East again.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 8, 2009)

Wordlessly, Kushnak continues along behind Erdolliel.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 8, 2009)

Erdolliel makes her way further ahead.  Apparently, the denizens of the maze have either fled or were all defeated, as there is no resistance.  Soon enough, Erdolliel exhausts this section of the maze and finds a closed door leading to the south.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 9, 2009)

Erdolliel checks the floor and the door for traps and then checks the door for locks.[sblock=oc]Search +16 the floor in front of the door for traps first, and then the door for traps and disarm (+14) any that she comes across.  Check the door for locks and open (+13) any found.  Finally, open the door and look through.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2009)

Erdolliel finds neither traps nor locks on the door.  The elf opens the door and, thankful, confirms that there wasn't some trap that she missed.

The door opens on a large chamber with a vaulted ceiling high above, lit by the same pale blue everburning torches the rest of this place sports.  Along the west wall, a macabre assembly of vats and tubes connects to a table with numerous straps and a strange silver helmet.  On the far side of the room, a raised dais supports a throne.

Erdolliel's eyes are first drawn to the body of one of the alien-like creatures, covered in blood, lying in the middle of the floor.  But, then, she immediately sees a figure on the throne, who stands up at her entrance.

"Who?" a familiar voice begins as the man stands up.

Standing on the throne is the sage of Diamond Lake, Allustan.  While he saw or heard the door open, Erdolliel must still have enough of a cling to the shadows that he cannot see her.



[sblock=OOC]A is Allustan; X is the dead doppelganger (I know YOU both know what they are, even though Erd and Kush don't).

I had to hunt for a post with Allustan talking to recall what color I used...  Well, I apparently used red.  That's no good, since Erd is using it.  But no one currently has green...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2009)

Erdolliel only hesitates a second before motioning for Kushnak to continue.[sblock=oc]Ready scorching ray on A if he makes any hostile actions spellcasting or otherwise. 2 rays 4d6 fire damage each and 4d6 sneak attack.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 11, 2009)

Kushnak gives Erdolliel a quizzical look before squeezing past her and walking into the room.

"Allustan.  What are you doing here?" 

[sblock=oc]Move 15' S of the door and 10' E.  Sword is still drawn.  Not sure if i can actually assign my dodge bonus out of combat, but as i'm fairly sure were about to be in combat i'll say dodge on A just cause.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2009)

[sblock=oc]ditto to the potential dodge on A...  and I didn't explicitly say that Erdolliel was staying hidden and not moving at all, so I'm explicitly saying it now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 12, 2009)

Nethezar also moves past Erdolliel.  "The sage?" he asks Kushnak.  Of course, any answer becomes moot as Nethezar sees with his own eyes.

"A warm reception, indeed.  I was following the trail of the group of you.  Where are the others?"

Before any response can even be made, Allustan continues, "No matter; we can get to that.  There is a compartment I found in this throne, but I fear it may be trapped."


----------



## o3caudata (May 12, 2009)

Doing little to hide his disbelief at finding the sage here, Kushnak holds his ground and says suspiciously, "Your compartment can wait. How exactly did you find this place?  And WHY are you here alone?"


----------



## TiCaudata (May 12, 2009)

Erdolliel stays put.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 12, 2009)

"You left my home some ten days ago.  Two days ago, I received word by magical message that you had been implicated in a battle at an inn.  I did not believe it, not after your heroism at Blackwall Keep.  I could only assume that something foul was afoot.  I came straight away with my magic, and, with some assistance from old friends, I divined that this place was involved.  When I found all the carnage with the bodies about, but did not find you, I feared the worst.  Some of these doppelgangers, or at least that one," he says, pointing at the body in the middle of the room, "are stronger than the average of their kind.

"I am very relieved to see you, but... only you two?  Where are the others?"

Nethezar gives Kushnak a blank glance.  The scholar silently mouths what looks like "I don't know."


----------



## TiCaudata (May 13, 2009)

Erdolliel stays put.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Just to make sure, Erdolliel is keeping her ready... umm... ready... as she stays put.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 14, 2009)

Kushnak shakes his head. "I simply don't believe you.  These creatures captured and tortured us. They invaded our minds and used trickery and deceit to steal information about us.  They killed our companions and left us for dead on more than one occasion.  I don't see how you could have found us and learned nothing of that from your 'old friends'."

"Given the nature of these creatures, i don't see how we can be led to trust you."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 15, 2009)

"The situation is... peculiar.  But I assure you..."  He suddenly stops mid-sentence and his hand darts to a spell component pouch at his side.

Whether this is Allustan or not, he clearly has ill intent.



[sblock=OOC]I thought about this some, and I think that the correct way to resolve this is for us to simply roll initiative in response to what looks clearly like hostility from Allustan.

Status & Init (are there other status things going on?)
Kushnak (22)
Erdolliel (slower 22)
Nethezar (16)
Allustan (slower 16)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 16, 2009)

Erdolliel closes in on Allustan before scorching him.[sblock=oc]Draw sword while moving at normal speed (so a -5 to Hide) to the N stairway then _snipe_ Allustan with a scorching ray. [sblock=quote]







			
				Hide Text said:
			
		

> Sniping
> 
> If you’ve already successfully hidden at least 10 feet from your target, you can make one ranged attack, then immediately hide again. You take a -20 penalty on your Hide check to conceal yourself after the shot.



[/sblock] touch attack +10; 2 rays 4d6 damage each and 4d6 Sneak Attack. SA should happen even if the Hide check fails (I think) since A is flatfooted. (I just really wanted to try sniping!)

Dodge bonus on A and Erdolliel has Mage armor active.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 16, 2009)

"Don't. Please."

[sblock=oc]Blindness on Allustan.  Blind, Fort DC 17, move to SE of X. Dodge on A [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 16, 2009)

With nothing more than a word of power from Kushnak, the eyes of Allustan suddenly turn black.  Kushnak knows that his spell worked.

Erdolliel moves forward, but unexpectedly springs a pit trap.  The elf manages to dodge out of the way.



[sblock=OOC]Wow... between the initiative rolls and the failed fort save, I suspect this battle will be one-sided...

Kushnak: _blindness_ on A, fort save 2+ fail; moves; dodge A
Erdolliel: draws sword while moving
Pit trap triggers: ref save 13+ success

I figured I'd stop here to see if you want to do anything else in specific.

Status & Init
Kushnak: dodge A
Erdolliel
Nethezar
Allustan: blind[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 18, 2009)

Kushnak moves to Allustan's side and prepares to attack while saying, "Surrender yourself."

[sblock=oc]Move to 5' sw of A. Ready to attack if he does anything 'hostile'(ie: moves other than prone, starts casting, draws a weapon, etc).  +16 / 2d6+8[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 18, 2009)

Erdolliel unleashes the rays from the pit's edge.[sblock=oc]awww... can't snipe anymore I don't think.  I'll just cast from current location then, since I'm 30' away.  touch attack +10; 2 rays 4d6 damage each and 4d6 Sneak Attack.  Keep dodge bonus on A.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 18, 2009)

Rolling away from the open pit, Erdolliel sends two fiery bolts at Allustan.  She lands both right on the wizard's neck.  For some reason, they don't cause as much damage as the elf expected.

"Spread out.  Don't get caught it area spells," Nethezar advises.  The scholar creates a bubble of magic-absorbing energy around Allustan, hoping to destroy any enchantments he may bear.

Gritting his teeth, suddenly "Allustan" changes form.  He now appears like an old, hawkish man.  With a flourish, a burst of energy erupts around the area where Kushnak was before, and where Erdolliel is now.  The elf feels her mind become clouded.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: rays A, 16+ hit, 19+ hit, 65 damage, 20 from each ray is negated; 25 damage total  (I almost forgot about the energy resistance...)
Nethezar: moves; _dispel magic_ A (I'm not telling you how many checks I'm rolling, 'cause you don't get to know how many active spells A has)
Allustan: change shape; _confusion_ (targeted where K was; so actually, only E is in the area of effect); will save for E, 8+ fail; roll for Erd next action (50; on her next round, she will babble incoherently)

I'm gonna pause to see if Kushnak wants to do anything different.

Status & Init
Kushnak: dodge A
Erdolliel: dodge A; confused
Nethezar
Allustan: blind; 25 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 18, 2009)

"kjsla klsdddmsa!  Hikljlk reaaddds"


----------



## o3caudata (May 19, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Keep same action[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 19, 2009)

Kushnak delivers his threat, Erdolliel babbles, and Nethezar prepares himself as well.

The thing, now in the form of the old man, suddenly shifts form again into a brute of an orc.  It lets out a scream of fury, reminiscent of dead Eskard's wrath.

Both Kushnak and Nethezar react quickly.  Kushnak carves some flesh out of the orc, and Nethezar's familiar bolts of force slam into it.

The blind orc madly swings in Kushnak's direction, and somehow it lands a blow through Kushnak's heavy armor.

But, all in all, the creature now looks the worse for wear.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves; readies
Erdolliel: babbles; next action (100) is "attack nearest creature"
Nethezar: readies
Allustan: changes form (I'm not sure if this would trigger the readies or not, but it's a free action, and it doesn't change anything, so I'll wait); rage
Kushnak: ready triggers; attacks A, 15+ hit, 12 damage
Nethezar: ready triggers; _mm_ wand A, 17 damage
Allustan: draws greataxe; attacks K, 14+, miss chance 86, hit, 13 damage, plus 3 could damage

So, I'm not sure, but I'm going to say that, since Allustan's change form and rage take no time, Kush and Neth readies triggered before his action, so they'll stay there.  K?

Status & Init
Erdolliel: dodge A; confused
Nethezar
Kushnak: dodge A; 16 damage
Allustan: blind; 54 damage [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 19, 2009)

Erdolliel's eyes narrow at the creature on the floor as she viciously attacks it.[sblock=oc]5'step SE then full attack 5 +9/+4 1d8+3[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 22, 2009)

"You've made the wrong choice." Kushnak says as he steps into a brutal swing at the blinded man.

[sblock=oc]Atk #1(pa 1):  +15/+10 / 2d6+10 5' step N[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 23, 2009)

The bewildered Erdolliel hacks viciously into the body beside her.  Blood spurts out, but the body doesn't move.  It seems dead.

Kushnak brutally lays into the form-changing thing before him.  With two mighty blows to each side of the neck, Kushnak severs the things head.

The dead thing changes form, reverting to the appearance of another of the alien-like creatures you fought before.
[sblock=OOC]AHHH!!!  Have to post quickly while the stupid site is working!
And I don't know why I switched the order of Kush and Neth last time...

Erdolliel: hacks into the dead guy; yup, he's dead; next round (60) she flees the caster
Kushnak: full attack (I assume "#1" means "A"...) 8+ 13+ both hit, 35 damage... he is utterly dead

Combat is over, though something needs to be done with Erd...

Status & Init
Erdolliel: dodge A; confused
Kushnak: dodge A; 16 damage
Nethezar
Allustan: blind; 89 damage; dead[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (May 26, 2009)

Turning his attention to Erdolliel, Kushnak says "Is that state permanent, or will it wear off?" as he backs away from her slightly.

[sblock=oc] Kushnak will do his best to avoid her, disarm(+24) her if she melees with him. Dodge on her(ac 25)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 26, 2009)

Erdolliel hastly makes her way out of the room.[sblock=oc]Let's start with NW, NW, N, N, N, N, W, W, N, W, S, S, S, W, W and then see what she roll next.  That should be 80' and I think that almost gets her to the SW corner of the maze.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 27, 2009)

"It should take perhaps a minute.  Hopefully she doesn't kill herself," Nethezar answers.  The scholar quickly follows after Erdolliel and slams the door shut behind the elf as she runs out.
[sblock=OOC]So, we could go through this round by round, but, quite frankly, I just don't want to.  There is little way that Erdolliel can hurt Neth and Kush.  She has four more rounds and she tries to attack the caster, babbles, and twice attacks the nearest creature.  In short, she doesn't get far enough away to get into trouble, and there's no one for her to attack.  Any problems with that?[/sblock]
After a moment, Erdolliel can be heard screaming on the other side of the door, and soon she pounds on it, screaming that she will kill you.  But, a moment later, the elf regains her senses.  After giving a long count to thirty, Nethezar opens the door and lets the elf back in.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 27, 2009)

"So what just happened there?"  The elf says as she enters the room again.  She then proceeds to follow her tracks to the the first fallen foe and searches him before working her way towards the Allustan fake. [sblock=oc]speeding up is fine by me...  Search (+17) X then search her way to A moving from X NE, E up the stairs, and E to A.  Then search A.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 27, 2009)

"You appear to have lost your senses.....temporarily." Kushnak says eying her with mock suspicion before making his way slowly around the room.

[sblock=oc] Fast forward is good. Detect magic, make my way around, trying to avoid my peeps as much as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 27, 2009)

Erdolliel moves up to the first dead figure and begins to examine it, but the elf finds nothing.

Nethezar glances around the chamber, but makes no more movement about it.

Kushnak detects the presence of magic on the creature that looked like Allustan.  As the half-orc begins to move, however, he sets off a trap.  Kushnak feels a tile in the floor, right at the top of the stairs, suddenly sink an inch.  A giant spear swiftly strikes down from the ceiling, stabbing into the half-orc's shoulder.  He sees an inky substance on the spearhead, as he pulls it out of himself.
[sblock=OOC]Spear trap attack roll 14+ hit, 14 damage; poison save 13+ success[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 27, 2009)

"Oi.  Probably best if we don't move much until I can check this place out some more."  The elf comments as she continues on her path.[sblock=oc]continue previous action.

Search (+17) her way to A moving from X NE, E up the stairs, and E to A.  Disable (+15)any traps along the way. Then search A.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 28, 2009)

"Damnit." Kushnak curses under his breath.  He remains stationary while Erodlliel continues searching.

After a short time he mutters a spell to himself and continues watching the girl search.

[sblock=oc]Guidance  (+1 to my second fort save, if any)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 29, 2009)

As Erdolliel slowly moves across the room, Nethezar follows her.  The scholar looks at least a bit comical, as he concentrates on exactly following the elf to avoid traps.

Erdolliel finds, at the top of the steps, in a mirror of the trap Kushnak sprang, a pressure plate.  The elf easily disarms the trap by rigging the plate.  The elf then moves onto the alien-like creature, where she finds a few notable trinkets.

Kushnak, with the aid of his spell, easily shrugs off the second "attack" of the poison.  The half-orc's immune system is more than adequate to deal with it.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak's fort save is 12+ success.  No poison.

Erdolliel finds and disables a trap exactly like the one Kushnak sprang.

On "Allustan" she finds a magic greataxe, magic ring, scroll, and a wand.  You don't yet know they are magic, of course, but I know you'll detect them at some point.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 29, 2009)

Erdolliel continues to search towards the throne.  "Just in case he wasn't completely lying." she says with a wink. 

After searching the throne, she finds a trap-free path to Kushnak.  Once there, she looks at her companions.  "Should we search this room thoroughly or make sure that there aren't more side rooms first?"[sblock=oc]Search +17 SE to the throne.  Search the throne for traps, secret compartments, and booty.  Search SW to Kushnak.

I might be trying to move to far here since any treasure might dictate what we do next.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 29, 2009)

Erdolliel makes her way to the throne.  Upon careful examination, she finds a hidden button of some kind under the left armrest.
[sblock=OOC]Seriously, people who write adventures are stupid.  If a guy has a key ring, it should say so in his list of items, not later on in a block of text.  So, Erd also found a key ring on the guy.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 29, 2009)

Erdolliel checks the throne for traps before activating the button with the ring.[sblock=oc]If the ring only works if she wears it, she'll detect magic and concentrate for 3 rounds on everything we have found in here so far.  If the ring seems safe, she'll put it on and activate the button.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 29, 2009)

Erdolliel examines the throne a bit more and then, casting a spell, turns to the items she just found.
[sblock=OOC]I, quite frankly, couldn't tell what Erdolliel was actually doing from that post.  I'm going with what I think you meant.

Erdolliel finds no traps on the throne.

Erdolliel _detects magic_ and finds the following:
Greataxe: moderate evocation
Ring: moderate abjuration
Scroll: faint evocation
Wand: faint conjuration
The key ring is not magic.

I am, under no circumstance, deciding whether you think the ring is "safe," so I am stopping here.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 1, 2009)

"This room seems important, we should finish seaching here before moving on." Kushnak says, remainining in the same place as Erdolliel searches.

[sblock=oc]BLAH.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 1, 2009)

[sblock=oc]If the only way that Erdolliel can use the key ring is by putting it on she'll check the ring for traps.  If she can use the ring without putting the ring on, she will just use the ring.  Basically, I have no clue what the heck a key ring is or how it might concievably be used to unlock a locked throne.

EDIT:  I guess my brain is wrong or something.  I was reading 'key ring' as a ring that is also the key for the button that is on the throne since they were all mentioned together.  I was trying to think of how I would have known the difference and the best I came up with was keyring, but I might've screwed the pooch even then.  Anyway(s), Erdolliel pushes the button.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 1, 2009)

Erdolliel pushes the button, and a door to the south of the throne suddenly opens, leading to the east.

Behind the throne is a small chamber filled with ostentatious accountrements.  There is a bed, wardrobe, desk, and a small table in this room.  the walls ar ecovered in rich red velvet curtains and a strange rug of shifting, writhing geometric patterns on the floor.  A large, full-body mirror stands in one corner of the room.



[sblock=OOC]I'm glad that's been resolved.  I think I was having a mental fit of some sort or another.

I'm going to move ahead, rather than wait for you to tell me you are going to look in the room.

CRAP.  I forgot to mention...  When Erdolliel searched "Allustan," she also saw that, unlike the other doppelgangers (I'm sick of calling them "alien-like creatures; but you still don't know they are doppelgangers, unless you believe what "Allustan" said) this one has a strange symbol on its forehead.






[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 1, 2009)

Erdolliel proceeds to thoroughly search the new room and the upper dias.
[sblock=OC]Search the 'upper' room basically from the stairs eastwards.  And check to see if "allustan" guy has any other markings anywhere on his body.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 2, 2009)

Kushnak takes a moment to study the symbol on the man's face before following Erdolliel into the hidden room.

[sblock=oc]know(rel): 9 to see if the symbol means anything to me (it's all i've got sorry)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 3, 2009)

Erdolliel begins a thorough search of the area.  In her search, she finds a bounty of items.  Particularly, in the sack in the chest, she finds one document of note, written in a strange script.

_I have a task for you, thrall.  Meet me at the sewer junction beneath the cold forge and I will give you the details.  There are some troublesome small minds that must be removed._

The missive is signed with the same symbol, like a spiraling tentacle, found on the doppelganger's head.

Following Erdolliel, Nethezar _detects magic_.  "The rug and the mirror are magical, but, prior to further study, I have no notion of what either might be."
[sblock=OOC]You've already either sprung or disabled two traps east of the stairs, right?  The two pressure plates right at the top of each stair?  If not, Erdolliel finds another one.  If so, she doesn't find any more.

She finds no other marks on the doppelganger.  Kushnak knows nothing of what it means.

Erdolliel finds a chest in the bedroom area.  Cursory search suggests it is locked.  The wardrobe contains all the outfits outlined in the PH and a bunch of jewelry (worth 500 gold, for the record).  While the rug obviously has some strange qualities (the shapes continue to change), Erdolliel finds no traps.  Cursory search of the mirror suggests it is a mirror.

I'm going on a limb.  The chest is not trapped.  One of the keys on the key ring opens it.  Inside the chest are a vast multitude of documents that, a quick look suggests, deal with agreements, treaties, and religious papers of the Free City.  There is a sack containing 1,500 gp, a scroll with what appears to be a spell, and the missive quoted above.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 4, 2009)

Erdolliel looks at the mirror while talking to Nethezar.  "How long would does it take you to identify items?  I could search the rest of the other room while you are in the process.  I think this mirror would be useful to identify since it is so large."[sblock=oc]If that sounds good to everyone, Erdolliel will proceed to search the lower part of the other room.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 5, 2009)

"I have a feeling there is a great deal to be learned from these papers.  The have to provide some clues to the nature of this place and these creatures.  We should take some time to search them.  You can finish searching the other room, i'll get started on these."

[sblock=oc]not sure what we're looking for but.... SOMETHING... hopefully.  

i think it's worth spending at least a couple hours going through all the stuff, but if there are differing opinions, we can.[/sblock]

[sblock=additional oc]i've updated the party treasure sheet for the most part[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock=oc]I'm good with spending a couple hours going through things.  After Erdolliel is done searching she will assist Kushnak[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 5, 2009)

"I can only identify one thing, and it will take a good deal of time," Nethezar answers.  "I will get started with the mirror.  I would think these documents would be useful," he nods at Kushnak.

Erdolliel returns to the other other room.  Just as there was a pair of traps at the top of the stairs, the elf finds a second pit trap mirroring the one previously sprung.  Near the odd contraption at the west end of the room, the elf finds a locked chest.  Inside, she finds two expensive-looking gems.  Finding nothing else, Erdolliel rejoins Kushnak in searching through the documents.

The documents detail various activities throughout the Free City.  It becomes readily apparent that, whatever these things are, they used their shapechanging abilities to very successfully infiltrate every level of the Free City from merchants' guilds, to churches, to the very heart of the government itself.  While it seems that these creatures didn't literally have control over the Free City, the puzzle pieces Erdolliel and Kushnak put together suggest a very sophisticated operation that, when leveraging all its resources, would have significant influence.  (There is nothing, at least at this point, that strikes either as pertinent to the party.)

Nethezar finishes his spell.  "A very odd device.  I've not seen the like before.  It has the power to, a single time per day, show in its reflection the true form of any being physically altering its shape.  Though it has no power to see through illusion magic.  I don't know what it may be worth, but given its rarity, it may be considerable."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 6, 2009)

After they finish with the papers, Erdolliel investigates the odd contraption.[sblock=oc]search +17 for traps or secret things.  Then detect magic and concentrate on the contraption and anything we've found since I last cast it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 6, 2009)

Erdolliel finds no traps.  Her spell detects magic on both the gems she found as well as the entire contraption.
[sblock=OOC]The gems radiate magic just like the on that was found on the fake Erdolliel.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 8, 2009)

"I don't understand the full depth of this story, but it appears less.... dangerous.... than the green worm infestation we were sent here to learn about.   Once we've finished exploring here, we should get back to the city with this information and see if our friend has learned anything new.  He may be able to provide some insight on this organization."

[sblock=oc]blah, sorry boys.  moving and all.  mostly moved, not just unpacking really.

i assume the mirror is REALLY heavy(as a real full length mirror would be).
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2009)

"I will need supplies and some time to prepare my spells if we want to quickly identify what all these items are.  We should probably ensure that the maze has no more secrets first though."[sblock=oc]If we want to just go buy a crap ton of pearls I can identify up to 16 (in theory at least) items.  Most of the stuff we have found we can take out with us.  I guess the contraption and the mirror might be the exceptions?

Also, we should explore the rest of the maze to make sure there isn't another side room, although why anything in it hasn't attacked us yet might be a mystery.  Erdolliel will take point and search the maze.  It will take some time I imagine.

o3's post makes me feel better about having spent all weekend fencing and unpacking at the new place.   sorry Di...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 9, 2009)

Nethezar nods at Erdolliel's suggestion.  "I don't see it being likely that trouble awaits, but we should be sure."  The scholar then looks at Kushnak.  "After we check out the maze, should we return to that room at the entrance to it?  There may be documentation their that would, along with what we just found, be very useful to Eligos."

The trio, with Erdolliel in the lead, begins to scour the maze.  Indeed, there is no sign of resistance.  Erdolliel realizes with closer inspection that certain floor tiles trigger some of the gaps in the maze to close when weight it simultaneously put on both sides of the gap.  The trio also find that the maze leads to an alternate entrance that they must have missed before.


 


[sblock=OOC]The mirror is 250 pounds; movable, with difficulty.  The "contraption" makes the mirror seem easy to move.  Without literally a team to disassemble the thing (which may or may not wreck it) and move it, it is impracticable to do anything with it.  That is my way of saying that, unless you guys really care about it, you should just abandon it.

I'm also going to take the liberty to moving the search of the maze along.  The odd-looking holes in the walls represent the places with trapped walls that spring into place.  As you can see, on the east end is a door that leads up to a secret entrance into the room with all the mirrors (where the real Erdolliel was tied to the chair).

Oh, and don't worry about me.  I've spent my time being drunk.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 9, 2009)

"I agree, we should gather whatever documentation we can and bring it to Eligos.  He's likely to have some more input to us.  Let us hope he's not 'with' these creatures. A quick stop to gather supplies for identification and any other activities on the way to him sounds like a good idea as well."

[sblock=oc]I'm not sure about the other entrance we missed.  It sounds like that leads to some place we've already been?  I couldn't piece the map together in my brain though.  In any case, once we're ready lets go dig for a few hours to get the rest of the stuff from the other room and then head to the city.  Gets some pearls and go to Eligos.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 9, 2009)

Erdolliel nods at Nethezar's statement.  "Yes that room might fill in some of the gaps left by these documents."  After she is done with the maze, she searches the map room and its documents.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 9, 2009)

While the documents found in the quarters behind the throne detailed treaties, merchants' deals, and religious dealings, the documents found in the room with the map hanging on the wall appear to be more detailed documents relating to what this group of shapeshifters have actually _done_.  While the documents are careful to avoid specifically naming any individuals that have been replaced, they detail numerous noble families and government entities that have been corrupted by these creatures: merchant councils, the leatherworker's union, carpenter's guild, stonemasons, parts of the courts, the militia, and the directing oligarchy.



[sblock=OOC]Does that help?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 10, 2009)

"It certainly seems these creatures have a far reach in this city.  I can't imagine they'll take our escapade here lightly."

"We are through here yes? Hopefully Eligos can provide some more insight and direction. Lets see about getting back into the city and speaking with him."

[sblock=oc]Quite yes, my brain was CONVINCED the maze room came off the west side of the map room and ... yeah.  I'm good now.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 10, 2009)

"Getting back to the city would be a very good thing.  However, do we want to try to identify the contraption before we approach Eligos?  How about the gems?  It would be most unfortunate if we discovered Eligos to also be one of these creatures.[sblock=oc]that map sure does help   I forgot about the map room and thought that the maze entrance that we used was off the south of the room where Erdolliel was kept...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 11, 2009)

"Eligios?  Nine Hells, for all we know, the fake you was nothing more than a feint within a feint.  Perhaps you are still a false infiltrator."

Nethezar shrugs.  "While not necessarily pleasant, this place does have more than enough beds.  We could move them into a more defensible room, regain our spells, and identify the contraption."


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 12, 2009)

"Resting here is probably as good as risking a repeat of what happened last time we were in the city.  The room with that contraption is likely the most defensible, it gives us the most space to maneuver in the event of an attack and as a single point of entry to defend."

[sblock=oc]I'm good with resting, i'll take whichever watch.

Kushnak is going to prepare(assuming we make it that far) such that he could finish some crafting if they find time tomorrow. (haven't decided which yet, but am leaning toward armor)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 13, 2009)

Erdolliel moves back to the contraption room and sets up camp.  After a little while, she starts thoroughly searching any room that has not been searched yet.[sblock=oc]If we got the time to burn, might as well be sure.  She will start by pulling the lever on the pedestal and then checking in from time to time to see how long it takes for the channel to fill with water again.  I think that we have probably checked most of the rooms in this section already.  If that is true she will work her way back to all the platforms in the room that the elementals were in (moving carefully throughout there) and then into the prison.  She will leave enough time for her to study her spells in the evening though.  When studying, she will save some slots for identifying.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 14, 2009)

The trio moves back into the throne room and sets up camp.  Kushnak and Nethezar settle in while Erdolliel uses the extra time to make a thorough sweep.
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel begins to comb the area.  She finds nothing out of the ordinary as she works back to the flooded room.

However, as soon as the Erdolliel enters the flooded room, she sees that a secret passage, just above the water (at the same level as the door she is at) has been opened.  From her view, she can see two drow standing in the door.

*"Master!"* one of the drow calls out.  It fires a crossbow bolt at Erdolliel, which nicks the elf, and then dives into the water.

From behind, the strangest humanoid-like creature Erdolliel has ever seen steps forward.  The creature turns its head to the elf, and Erdolliel feels some form of power lash at her mind.  However, the elf shrugs it off.






[sblock=OOC]1: fires crossbow at E, 15+ hit, 2 damage
3: moves, _mind blast_, saving throw for E 20!, success

Init:
1 (19)
3 (14)
Erdolliel (10): 2 damage
2 (4)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 16, 2009)

"TROUBLE!!!!!!!!"  ERdolliel belts out at the top of her lungs.[sblock=DI]Fireball centered on 3 and then move S, S, S, and head W down the hall towards the others. Reflex DC +17 for half of 8d6  I think that it would be a +4d6 on 2 as well, but maybe not since it isn't a touch attack.  I'd look it up, but I'm tired and stuck in a hotel in Seattle after a 5.5 hour flight from NYC after sitting for 2 hours on the tarmac after getting seated an hour late.  Go me for the dedication to post though right?  right!?

I think O3 is in Whitefish right now too on his way out my way.  Not sure if he has internet there or not.  Anyway, time to get some sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So, I think the listen check to hear that would be a DC -10 (akin to a battle) modified by +30 for stone walls.  Kushnak makes the check, but he can't understand the word (not that he needs to at all).[/sblock]
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel looses a ball of flame which erupts into the area.  The elf hears water vaporize into steam as she flees out the room.
[sblock=OOC]So, a little confused.  Was your reference to +4d6 on 2 about sneak attack?  If so, I think you meant on 3 (that's who you centered it on, right... oh, unless you were talking about 2 being flat-footed still).  And no sneak attack on area spells; need an attack roll, which I think you sorta knew.

Anyway, ref saves 16+, 9+, 11+; 2 fails, 1 and 3 succeed; 30 damage and 15 damage.

If your point is to simply move ASAP back to the others, they aren't going to catch you before you reach the others.  Is that the plan, or are you being tricky in some fashion?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 23, 2009)

Kushank runs in the direction of the the girls voice.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 24, 2009)

Kushnak tears out of the room, entering the maze.

"What?  Damn!" Nethezar mutters, as he follows.

Erdolliel practically crashes into Kushnak, as the trio meets up at the southwest corner of the maze.
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel noted no pursuit, though it is reasonable to think that (absent some traveling magic) they wouldn't be fast enough to get through the water and catch her.  Which is meant to simply say that she has no idea whether they are following, but she didn't see them.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 24, 2009)

"Something with a squid for a face just tried to take over my mind!  Gah!  It also has 2 of those despicable Drow with it."  Erdolliel then hides herself before working her way back towards the enemy force.[sblock=oc]Hide +15[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 25, 2009)

Kushnak pauses a moment to prepare and then moves to the map room.

[sblock=oc] SOF on self (+3 AC)  new ac: 24[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 25, 2009)

Nethezar shakes his head.  "I don't know what it is."

The three then make way to the map room.  Peering down the hall to the east, Erdolliel doesn't see anything in the hallway.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 26, 2009)

Erdolliel moves to the water room.[sblock=oc]Move to the hallway going N to the water room.  At the hallway start moving slower and moving silently (+15) into the room.  

I'm pretty sure that it hasn't been 16 hours since post #261, so I should still have mage armor active.  My armor class would then be 18. Let me know if it has been more than 16 hours...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 29, 2009)

Kushnak follows closely behind Erdolliel.

[sblock=oc] Probably 10' back. He'll pause at the corner of the hallway that leads to the water room.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 29, 2009)

[sblock=Ti]When Erdolliel reaches the hall going north, immediately around the corner, she sees a drow, laying in wait.  The dark elf most likely can hear her companions, and waits for them, but it doesn't appear to see Erdolliel.[sblock=OOC]If you want one, you'll have a surprise round.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 30, 2009)

Erdolliel quickly casts a spell down the hall.[sblock=DI oc]So, I'm not sure how it works in 3 dimensions, but I want to cast Black Tentacles.  It has a 20ft radius spread, so if that works as a sphere, I would like to center it in a way that includes both the new side passage and the top of the pedastal where the drow is lying in wait.  My map looking makes me think that should be possible.  Duration is 8 rds, the text of the spell is as follows:


This spell conjures a field of rubbery black tentacles, each 10 feet long. These waving members seem to spring forth from the earth, floor, or whatever surface is underfoot—including water. They grasp and entwine around creatures that enter the area, holding them fast and crushing them with great strength.

Every creature within the area of the spell must make a grapple check, opposed by the grapple check of the tentacles. Treat the tentacles attacking a particular target as a Large creature with a base attack bonus equal to your caster level and a Strength score of 19. Thus, its grapple check modifier is equal to your caster level +8. The tentacles are immune to all types of damage.

Once the tentacles grapple an opponent, they may make a grapple check each round on your turn to deal 1d6+4 points of bludgeoning damage. The tentacles continue to crush the opponent until the spell ends or the opponent escapes.

Any creature that enters the area of the spell is immediately attacked by the tentacles. Even creatures who aren’t grappling with the tentacles may move through the area at only half normal speed. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 30, 2009)

[sblock=Ti]Damn my lack of clarity.  Does this make sense?


[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 1, 2009)

Erdolliel never casts the spell, instead she lashes out with her sword.[sblock=DI oc]Oh yeah, that's MUCH better, thanks!  I'll attack the drow +9 1d8+3 crit x2 at 19-20 SA +4d6[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 1, 2009)

Erdolliel lashes out at a drow, but the elf misses her mark.

"What?"  Nethezar moves forward, turns, and casts a spell.  Unfortunately, the drow shrugs it off.

The drow steps back and summons magic shrouding his rapier with "shadowy illumination" (stupid term).

A second drow steps from one of the rooms to the south, closes with Nethezar, and stabs the scholar in the throat.



[sblock=OOC]Surprise round: Erdolliel: attacks 1, 4+ miss

Real round
Nethezar: moves; _hideous laughter_ on 1, save 15+ success
1: 5-foot step; _darkness_
2: moves, attacks N, 18+ threat, 14+, miss chance 38, crit, 16 damage

Kushnak is next.

Status & Init
Nethezar (24): 16 damage
1 (23)
2 (20)
Kushnak (19)
Erdolliel (12): [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 1, 2009)

Erdolliel tumbles around the new opponent and makes another stab.[sblock=oc]Tumble +15 E SE and attack 2 +9 1d8+3 SA +4d6[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 6, 2009)

Kushnak moves through the darkness to the nearest foe and attempts to disarm him.

[sblock=oc] 15' E, Disarm 2: +24  Dodge on 1 if successful, other wise 2. AC: 24(25 w/dodge)

As an aside, can we tell where the "shadowy illumination" is coming from?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 6, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Dodge on 2...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 7, 2009)

Kushnak closes with one of the drow.  The half-orc easily overpowers the dark elf, tearing the rapier from its hand.

Erdolliel skirts 'round the drow and tries to stab.  However, the elf's eyes are tricked by the darkness.

Ignoring the unarmed drow, Nethezar tries again with his spell.  "And then I found five gold pieces," the scholar says, shrugging.  The drow at the end of the hallway crumples to the floor, laughing maniacally.

The not-laughing drow, surprisingly, lashes out and grabs Erdolliel's wrists.  He pulls the elf's sword from her and takes a step back.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves
2: AoO, 14+, miss 
Kushnak: disarm attempt, 5+ vs 8+, success (funny... disarm is apparently not affected by _darkness_; dodge 1
Erdolliel: tumble 5+; attack 2, 10+, miss change 18, miss; dodge 2
Nethezar: _hideous laughter_ 1 (no AoO from 2), save 9+, spell resistance check 8+, spell works
1: laughs
2: disarm E (no AoO), 17+ vs 10+ success; 2 has E's sword; 5-foot step

Kushnak is next.

Re: source of _darkness_...  I dunno... Makes sense to me.

Status & Init
Nethezar (24): 16 damage
1 (23): _hideous laughter_, prone
2 (20)
Kushnak (19): 
Erdolliel (12): [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 7, 2009)

Kushnak's eyes narrow as he strains to strike the drow nearest him.

[sblock=oc] Disarm 2: +24/+19  If the first disarm is successful, Atk 2: +11 2d6+8  Dodge on 2.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 7, 2009)

"I hope that sword serves you as well as it just served me, drow scum." Erdolliel chides as she points her finger at the dark elf.[sblock=oc]Magic Missle #2 4d4+4 and pick up the sword on the ground.  

That's all provided that #2 is still alive by the time it's Erdolliel's turn.  If not she'll say something like "Glad to see you make such good use of it." While she sends the missles at #1 and then steps W and retrieves her sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 7, 2009)

Kushnak, with almost no effort bats Erdolliel's sword out of the drow's hand.  He follows up with a masterful blow directly to the dark elf's head, slicing its throat wide open.

Erdolliel mocks the dying drow and fires bolts of force at the still-laughing survivor.

Nethezar pauses a moment.  "Where is your monster?" he asks Erdolliel.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: disarm 2, 5+ vs 17+... you might think... nope... STILL a success; attacks 2, 19+ threat 16+, miss chance 52, CRIT 31 damage; 2 drops
Erdolliel: MM 1, 11 damage

So, seriously, absent something happening, there is no way you don't drop 1.  So, we'll leave initiative for now...

Status & Init
Nethezar (24): 16 damage
1 (23): 11 damage; hideous laughter, prone
2 (20): 31 damage; unconscious
Kushnak (19):
Erdolliel (12): [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 8, 2009)

"I'll let you two deal with the giggler over there."  Erdolliel says as she scouts down the hall.[sblock=oc]Draw bow, hide (+15), and move silently (+15) down the hall to the pedestal.  If she sees squid face, she'll try to SA him +11 1d8+2.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 8, 2009)

Kushnak moves cautiously to the laughing drow and silences him.

[sblock=oc]silence as in kill.  finish off the other drow first i suppose.  If Kushnak can tell where the darkness is coming from(and if it sticks around) he'll do what he can to make it go away, probably by 'sheathing' the sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 8, 2009)

Kushnak, indeed, silences both drow.  The laughing one continues laughing even as Kushnak decapitates it... until it's windpipe is severed, anyway.  The half-orc realizes the sword is the source of the shadowy illumination and tucks it away.

Nethezar grips his wand looking around, waiting for Erdolliel to scout ahead.

Erdolliel makes her way back into the pedestal room, however, she sees no sign of the monster that attacked her mind.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 9, 2009)

Erdolliel moves back to the group.  "It is not down there anymore.  Should we investigate the hallway?  Or rest in a defensible area for a little while.  I have used up some of my spells, but still have plenty."  [sblock=oc]I take it the new hallway is still visible in the pedestal room?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 9, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, it is visible.[/sblock]
"Well, does this change our plans?" Nethezar asks.
[sblock=OOC]Yes, that was intentionally not really saying anything...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 9, 2009)

"We couldn't rest safely anywhere in this place now anyway, we might as well pursue this creature if at all possible."

[sblock=oc]So lets go.  If everyone agrees, Kushnak will cast extended Fly and help get people over without drowning as necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 10, 2009)

Erdolliel merely nods and moves to the edge of the platform to get help across the water.[sblock=oc]Once over there she'll hide and look down the hallway.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2009)

"I have nearly all of my magic still," Nethezar comments as he waits for Kushnak to ferry him across.

Without incident, Kushnak carries the others across, and in short order they start down the hallway.

Unlike the rest of the complex, this hall is not light with the pale blue light of the everburning torches, to which you'd become accustomed.  After about 50 feet, near the distance where, for Nethezar at least, the light of the prior room is nearing uselessness, the hall abruptly changes.  Instead of the square walls and floor, you see an intersection where the floor is roughly flat, but the walls and ceiling are actually made of the top three-quarters of a circle.  The floor also drops at the intersection, with paths going forward and to both sides, and is covered in a layer of water.

"Is that... the Free City's sewer system?" Nethezar opines.

In short, that is precisely what it looks like.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 11, 2009)

"Well, I guess we know how they got in and out of the warehouse so much without anyone asking too many questions.  Unless they didn't know about this passage either.  I suppose we could have kept one of the cursed elves alive, but they would probably just lie to us anyway.  

Actually...  Erdolliel muses for a second, "Do you think that the speak with dead trick that you used ont he lizardmen would work on the drow?  It might be faster in the long run to see if there was a definite path than to try and track squidface through the muck."

As the others discuss the option, Erdolliel tries her luck at finding tracks in the sewers.[sblock=oc]Survival +2 if the DC is less than 10 she can follow any tracks found (well provided she rolls higher than the DC of course).   If the survival check fails, she'll do a search check for tracks, but won't be able to follow them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 11, 2009)

Erdolliel finds a footprint, but cannot follow it anywhere.
[sblock=OOC]Is it just me, or does that not make a ton of sense, aside from the fact that they need to make the Track feat relevant?  Anyway...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				TiCaudata said:
			
		

> Do you think that the speak with dead trick that you used ont he lizardmen would work on the drow?



It wasn't Nethezar that did that, was it?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 14, 2009)

"Waiting to cast that spell will require the same rest as we were hoping to avoid.  It doesn't seem likely that we're going to simply stumble on him however.

I don't believe we can risk stumbling around in the sewers, only to be ambushed by 50 more of those creatures.  We stand a better chance of fighting or fleeing from a place we are more familiar with.  I don't believe we will get any useful information out of these drow, even if we can find a way to communicate with them."

[sblock=oc]kushnak can't speak elven, or drow.  i'm pretty sure kushnak had the speak with dead scroll, i'm not sure who actually cast the spell though.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 14, 2009)

"He may be correct about the utility of the spell," Nethezar offers, tapping his chin with his index finger.  "Even with the appropriate spell, there are only so many questions that can be asked.  Unless the drow can literally name a specific location, like 'beneath the Crooked House' for example, they may not even be able to lead us to this... 'Squidface.'"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Is someone out of town, or sick, or something else?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 17, 2009)

"So...  If the spell isn't useful, do we chase the thing down the sewers?  Or do we regroup and get in touch with Allustan's contact in the city?  I would think contacting him would be our best course."[sblock=oc]"Kushnak uses speak with dead on a lizardfolk and learns that this tribe of lizardfolk lair due south and that the tribe itself has approximately 60 members."  That's from the summary in Part IV post #107[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 18, 2009)

"Our original goal in resting here was having a defensible place to regain our magic and identify that device.  We should resume that plan.  Search these fellows if you would, Erdoliell  We'll bring the body of one of these creatures and will learn what we can. Nethezar can identify that thing and we can get on to the city."

Kushnak gathers one of the drow and takes him back to their 'campsite'.

[sblock=oc]I'll prepare speak with dead and ask some questions.  Neth should be around when i ask, in case he doesn't answer or understand common.  Will save 17

my ideas for questions are more or less(input and fine tuning welcomed):
1) Were you working with the people from 'this' place?
2) How do we get to your 'lair' from here?
3) Which god do your employers follow?

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 20, 2009)

Erdolliel agrees with Kushnak's plan and does a search of the bodies.  She then resumes her earlier search of the building (as time allows).[sblock=oc]Search +7 Sounds good on the questions, I think you would get a 4th question too though no?  Unless Kushnak has a level of fighter or something.  How does gestalt work for figuring caster levels? (That's an aside...)

edit:  For the 4th question...  maybe ask what kind of creature it's master was?  Character knowledge is power...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I assume enworld was broken for everyone over the weekend...  Effers.[/sblock]
Nethezar grabs the other drow, "Just in case," and the trio heads back to the throne room.

Once there, Erdolliel searches both drow bodies.  She finds a variety of useful items.  Erdolliel also notices that the boots of both drow are cake with a yellow phosphorescent fungus.  None of the trio knows what the fungus is.
[sblock=OOC]2 potions of cure mod wounds, 4 alchemist's fire, 2 tanglefoot bags, two masterwork rapier, two masterwork hand crossbows, two chain shirts, two heavy steel shields[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 22, 2009)

"I suppose if we can find the fungus, we can find where they came from." Erdolliel muses, "Maybe our scholar friend will have some idea." With that she scrapes some of the fungus off with a knife and puts it in her pouch.  She then proceeds to finish her earlier search while waiting for Kushnak to prepare his spell.  She returns to the room when she needs to rest and prepare herself for the next day.[sblock=oc]Search +17  oops, I thought I sent this yesterday morning...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Day 43*

[sblock=OOC]I've got to, sometime, go back and make a bit of a timeline to figure out precisely what day and time of day we are on.[/sblock]
Erdolliel finishes searching the complex, while Nethezar and Kushnak, again, prepare to rest.  The elf finds nothing new.  The place looks deserted.

The trio gets their rest and wakes up refreshed and revitalized.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 25, 2009)

[sblock=oc]oh hi guys.  i'm shea. you might remember me from films such as: unreachable jerk and douchapolis. In an effort to not unnecessarily delay the game *further* i'm posting all the questions in one shot.  [/sblock]

Kushnak prepares his spells and turns his attention to the drow body for questioning.



He casts his spell and begins the inquisition.



"Were you working for or with the residents of this compoud?"

"What, in clearest detail you can provide, is the safest, most direct route to your masters primary residence?"

"What god or being would you describe as the chief or principal deity for your masters?"

"What type of creature was your non-drow companion when we encountered you?"

[sblock=oc]

I *tried* to be fairly direct and avoid the stupid obvious 'because....' answers, so hopefully that carries some weight..... 

Also, i'm sorry for sucking.  I was hijacked by work-induced mono.... or exhaustion.... or something similar...  But i'm not on call again til christmas... wheeee...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]en is being a bitch again...

Will save: 1![/sblock]
As Kushnak summons his divine power, the mouth of the drow opens, though no other life seems in it, if this can even be called "life."

Fortunately, the drow speaks common and answers each of Kushank's questions in turn:

*"They serve my master, as do I."

"Hours in tunnels, none are safe.  Near cold forge, find beggar's gold, in old and low places."

"My master is a god.  I will serve the master."

"Illithid."*

The spell's effect ends, and the corpse's movement ceases.  "This raised probably more questions than answers.  I have never heard of... illithid," Nethezar stumbles a bit over the foreign word.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 28, 2009)

"But maybe someone else has...  Let's go find the sage." [sblock]That's the plan right?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 4, 2009)

"That's about as well as that could have gone i guess.  It seems that straight answers may be hard to come by."


"You intend to 'identify' that contraption, yes?  Then i believe we can be on our way."

[sblock=oc][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2009)

Nethezar sits down next to the table with its strange silver helmet and casts his spell.

Once finished, the scholar's face nearly contorts with disbelief.  "Gods...  That... thing.  It makes the gems that store people's thoughts.  Erdolliel, when they captured you, they must have strapped you to this.  That's how they made that gem."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 5, 2009)

Erdolliel glances around, looking for something heavy and blunt.  "This may be an instance where such knowledge is best lost.  Parts of the contraption look fragile enough, I bet we could cause enough damage to keep this from being used again."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 10, 2009)

"We certainly shouldn't allow it to be used again by these creatures.  Destroying it appears to be our only option."

"There are certainly parts fragile enough to at least hamper any attempts to repair it. We'll take the helmet as well.  So, have at it."

"The sooner we're through with this the better."

[sblock=oc]Not super sure about the table/helmet magicness.  I assume more than just the helmet is radiating the magic.  In anycase do what it takes to separate the helmet from the table itself and smash anything smashable(not the helmet).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 10, 2009)

Nethezar nods.  "This entire contraption, the vats and tubes, table, and helmet, is all part of the device.  It is extremely intricate.  Destroying all of it will, of course, hinder any efforts to piece it back together or other nefarious plans."

Kushnak tears off the helmet, while Nethezar and Erdolliel begin bashing in the vats.  Soon, the trio set to work breaking the table itself.  After a few minutes, nothing remains but broken bits.

That done, the trio returns up to the warehouse level and makes way to the street.

The docks area is already bustling with the morning activity.
[sblock=OOC]I took the liberty of moving forward a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 13, 2009)

Erdolliel examines the bustle cautiously.  "Best to get back up to the sage's place as quickly as possible."  She states as she leads the way to the gates and beyond.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 13, 2009)

"Sage? Hmm.  Yes what we need is answers and now."

[sblock=oc]Dude's not a sage is he? what ev's we all know when we're going.  Into the city through a gate and on to the place.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=oc]I think he's actually a wizard?  At least Erdolliel called him one when we first got to the Free City (post 458 in thread IV).  Erdolliel has also been calling him a sage for the last day or two.  i was just trying to be consistent.  His name is Eligos.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 13, 2009)

As activity is bustling, it takes a little time getting into the Free City proper.  From there, the trio makes way to the affluent Garden District and soon stands before Eligos' white marble manor.

Just as before, before the trio even reaches the gilded double doors, the aged elf, Pollard opens the door.  *"Is Master Eligos expecting you?"*

As you prepare to reply, Eligos steps into the room behind Pollard.  He is carrying a large bag, and looks as if he was ready to leave.

"Pollard is that...  Yes.  The young troupe sent by Allustan.  I am afraid I have not completed my research yet.  Unless you simply cannot wait, I dare not give you information based upon only partial findings.  I have been around long enough to know that incomplete knowledge is usually worse than none.  I will, indeed, send word to you at the Crooked House when my research is complete."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 14, 2009)

"The crooked house is not safe.  Neither is most of the city." Erdolliel pauses for the briefest of seconds, "Actually, maybe the rest of the city *is* safe now that we've cleared out those creatures.  Isn't it interesting that you were the only person who knew that we were at the Crooked House, Eligos, and now that we have survived our ambush you are hastily preparing to leave?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 14, 2009)

Completely calmly, Eligos responds, "I trust there is reasoning behind your... speculations.  I do not know of what creatures you have 'cleared out.'  Nor have I heard of any ambush.  As for 'hastily preparing to leave,' there is nothing hasty about it.  I am on my way to the Great Library, where I have gone each day of the last five, to continue my research for you.

"There is, however," Eligos continues, "obviously something amiss and on your mind.  Please, do come inside.  Rest, and tell me what has happened."

Eligos takes a step back from the door, motioning for you to come inside.  "Pollard, bring tea, coffee, and biscuits.  We'll be in the parlor."  He turns and begins walking through the grand foyer, toward the parlor where you first met him.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 17, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Sense Motive +0...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]You rolled...  Oh wait...  Almost got me there.

Anyway, Erdolliel doesn't sense anything.  And, in case o3 is around somewhere, Kushnak doesn't either.  And Nethezar, at least for the moment, doesn't give any nonverbal cues that he's noticed anything.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 17, 2009)

Erdolliel cautiously enters the house, trying to keep an eye on both Eligos and Pollard.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 18, 2009)

Kushnak eyes Erdolliel and Eligos suspiciously.

" These recent days have been.... eventful."

"Would you prefer that we start with our kidnapping and magical molestation or jump immediately to the race of shape shifting fiends who, until recently, had a magic device capable of producing gems which provided the ability to hold a persons very thoughts in your hand(who by the way have used this power to leverage absolute control over any number of this city's denizens)?"

"We are not simply country bumpkins trying to delay you investigation due to lack of attention paid.  This city is unsafe and if we are going be allowed to follow the task that brought us to you to it's end, we need some explanations."

[sblock=oc] given the volume of events in the last 2 days? i'm not sure we want to word for word recount them, but i'm also not sure how we want to handle the 'retelling'.  essentially i think we tell him everything and ask specific questions either ic or oc[/sblock]

[sblock=oc]also, incase you failed to notice, i still suck[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 18, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Let's give him a good retelling, yeah.  If he has any specific questions we can answer them.  I don't know if we have any specific questions past "what's an illithid?"[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2009)

Eligos stops mid-stride as Kushnak begins.  His face turns grim as the half-orc talks.

"I will provide whatever explanations I can," he says, less calmly than before.  "The parlor, please.  We will take as much time as you need, so begin wherever you wish."

Speaking in turns, you relate the events of the last few days: Erdolliel's replacement after meeting with the city guard; "Nethezar" stabbing Tarquin at the Crooked House, and the subsequent battle with the merchant; the surrender to law enforcement, and being moved to the Sodden Hold warehouse during the night; Martal and Regim; Ilya Starmane; the other prisoner in the cells, who seemed to have nothing but insane ravings to tell; the incident with the cube, the four alien-like humanoids, and the deaths of Bazrim and Eskard; the area beneath the Sodden Hold; more of the creatures; finding the "real" Erdolliel; the planning room, with the map of the Free City; Nethezar's death and revival (though Nethezar skirts discussion around the details at the temple); the gem and the contraption that created it; the fake Allustan; the notes and other documents in the fake's bedchamber; the drow, with the yellow phosphorescent fungus; what the _speak with dead_ spell revealed; and the illithid.

Eligos purses his lips as he listens intently, but he never interjects until the telling is complete.

"You have done more in the last few days than many adventurers do in a career.  Those creatures are, indeed, doppelgangers.  They are, obviously, natural spies and assassins.  While they tend to thrive on manipulation, I've never heard of them amassing in that great of numbers, or acquiring as much influence as they have in the Free City.  Their ability to shapechange is natural, not magical.  That is why Nethezar could not _dispel_ the merchant.  The merchant, of course, was surely a doppelganger as well, but rendering it unconscious does not force it into its natural form like killing it does.

"They also have the natural ability to read surface thoughts.  This makes their possession of these gems even more dangerous, since they need no magic to access the memories within.

"It is, quite frankly, beyond me to investigate the nature and extent of the doppelgangers' infiltration.  But, of course, there are those who thrive off of that work.  If you can find an investigator, perhaps with the city guard, that has not been... compromised... hopefully something can be done to repair the damage that has been done.  Unfortunately, especially with the possible existence of more of these gems, the only way to ensure that someone is not a doppelganger is through _true seeing_."

Eligos pauses a moment, slips some tea, and sighs.  "As terrible as that all is on its own, the involvement of an illithid compounds the problem immensely.  This note,"[sblock=Note]_I have a task for you, thrall. Meet me at the sewer junction beneath the cold forge and I will give you the details. There are some troublesome small minds that must be removed._  Signed with the same symbol that was on the fake-Allustan's forehead.[/sblock]"It is clearly indicative that the doppelganger leader was itself a pawn of the illithid."

As Eligos continues, he finds a book and shows you a few detailed drawings.  "Illithids, or mind flayers, are evil and manipulative in ways that doppelgangers cannot match.  While doppelgangers use subtly and deception, Illithids have power over the mind.  You are likely familiar with magic spells that can influence others.  Illithids have these kinds of powers naturally, compelling obedience with just a thought.  They also... eat brains.  Do not allow one to grip your head with its tentacles.  Above all, however, they are most dangerous simply because they are extremely intelligent.  They know how to use their powers to gain the most leverage."

Eligos pauses there, taking a large gulp of his tea.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 21, 2009)

"Having one of those... thralls... impersonate me was insulting enough.  Having squid face eat my brain would really suck."  Erdolliel opines, "Where might this cold forge be?  How could we get some form of true seeing?"


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 24, 2009)

"Even 'true sight' won't let us know whether an investigator has already been compromised by these beings." Kushnak laments.

"Part of me believes that if we are to follow this green worm infestation and plot to it's end, it's unwise and unsafe to chase after this shadowy organization, but the rest of me seems sure that they may be one in the same, as evil is often abed with evil."

"We will seek an investigator, assuming we can acquire some means of true seeing, and give them all we know, but unless they can provide us some support or direction we should not run around the sewers chasing this 'illithid'."

"Can you recommend a perhaps safer, more discrete location to use as a base?  I doubt the crooked house will have us back and even were they to it seems impossibly compromised.  And any likely candidates for an 'investigator' would be helpful too.  We a particularly.... personable... group, we may have trouble getting someones attention."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 24, 2009)

Eligos addresses each query in turn.  "I do not specifically know of any 'cold forge.'  However, the 'beggar's gold' the dead drow mentioned is, in fact, the fungus which caked their boots.  It is a relatively harmless fungus that grows in underground urban environments.  It is, further, most often found in sewers where runoff from smithies is found.  If you can find this 'cold forge' and then beggar's gold in the sewers beneath it, you will find this illithid's lair.

"If you choose to use _true seeing_, you can find scrolls for the spell at any of the decent shops in the city.  Some magic artisans even make gems that confer the ability, however, they are extremely expensive.

"As for a new base of operations, you are probably right to avoid the Crooked House.  After some time has passed and this has blown over somewhat, I shall have to visit Tarquin to put him at ease and make any amends necessary.  The Free City, of course, has all kinds of establishments, depending upon the specific characteristics you seek.  I'll make a list for you."  Eligos pulls a sheet of paper from a small table nearby and writes down a few establishments.
[sblock=OOC]When it comes time to actually find a place, just let me know in general what sort of place you want (i.e. opulent/poor, fortress-like/obscure, etc.).[/sblock]
While Eligos writes, Nethezar scratches his chin and muses out loud.  "The doppelgangers went to a lot of trouble.  They kidnapped Erdolliel and replaced her.  They framed me for the attempted murder of Tarquin.  Once we were arrested, they used their influence to get us moved to the Sodden Hold.  This took a great effort, and the doppelgangers risked a lot, including, as it turns out, both their lives and the secrecy and extent of their infiltration of the Free City."

Nethezar's face pales as his mind reaches his conclusion.  "In short, this was not some random scheme.  We must be the 'troublesome small minds that must be removed.'  The illithid wanted us dead well before we killed its thralls and, potentially, destroyed their influence in the Free City.  For what reason could we have been so important to the illithid, if not the things that we have uncovered?  It must be connected.  And, having utterly failed with the doppelgangers, what might the illithid do next to attack us?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 26, 2009)

"Is there any charm or ward that might help protect us from this illithid's mind attacks?  How long will you need to complete your research, sage?"


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 5, 2009)

"Nethezar is correct.  I believe the illithid will want to eliminate us even more now.  I'd rather not die in my sleep having my brain ripped from my skull. We'll find another place to rest and will do some further investigation of our own. I guess there's nothing else to do."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 6, 2009)

"There is a spell, _mind blank_, which is very powerful and would provide virtually absolute protection against mind attacks for an entire day.  It would, however, be very expensive.  But, the simple _protection from evil_ spell would provide some modicum of protection."
[sblock=OOC]So, we may need to discuss precisely WHAT protection _PFE_ would provide.  Specifically, what constitutes an attempt "to exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment (charm) effects and enchantment (compulsion) effects that grant the caster ongoing control over the subject, such as dominate person)."  I don't find that language terribly clear.

Oh, and those are just the two spells that came to my mind.  Are there any others?[/sblock]
Eligos hands the list of sleeping establishments to Kushnak as he continues.  "As for a timeline, I believe my primary research is very nearly complete.  I will, however, need a day or two to compile that research and examine any holes that still need to be filled.  Perhaps, you could send me a message of where you are staying once you get settled in.  I will then contact you when my research is complete.

"And to get back to any investigators to look into the doppelganger's influence...  Rather than the guard, you may want to seek assistance from the temple of St. Cuthbert.  But, that is only a suggestion.  I do not, myself, work with that sort of thing, so I'm afraid I have no names to give you."


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 10, 2009)

"We will seek a new and perhaps safer place to wait on your call.  We'll see about gaining some some magical protections as well as locating an investigator to assist us further uprooting this Illithid and whatever plot he has.   We'll send word to you once we've found a place to base ourselves."

[sblock=oc]i say we: find a place that's mostly nice(not pampered or mugged), spend the remainder of the day crafting my +2 plate, visit the church tomorrow(assuming i trust cuthbert even kinda, i don't have a phb handy) and then do some identification/selling of items.  we have a fair amount of stuff to id and sell.  speaking of which, i'll detect magic on everything we have lying around once we get a room.

i think pfe is pretty much insta-kill for a mindflayer, but i'll check a phb when i get home.<-end stream of consciousness->[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 14, 2009)

[sblock=oc]I agree with the stream of consciousness.  I was going to post more, but I'm running out of time before Di's lunch break.   find a hotel and Erd can do the detect magic thing while Kush works on the plate.  It'll give her something to do and it's a 0 level spell either way [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 14, 2009)

*Day 44*

Nethezar nods.  "Prudent haste.  Yes, most in order."

Seeing both Erdolliel and Nethezar assent to Kushnak's plan, Eligos concludes, "Very well, I look forward to hearing from you."

With that, the trio makes their way from Eligos home.

Using the sage's list, the trio settles on "Sam's Respite."  While no one named Sam still work at the establishment, it is one of the largest inns in the Free City.  The inn is large enough to allow the trio to get lost in the sea of other guests, and the rooms are clean and functional.  While it is by no means cheap, the steep price is based upon security and service, not frivolous fancy.  The common area, lounge, and dining hall are only for paying guests and not open as a general tavern to the public.  And while those paying guests may come and go as they please, visitors are strictly monitored.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak makes plate.  Erd detects magic: I THINK the only stuff was from the drow...  None is magic.  En is being a bit of a bitch to me, so I can't see if there was anything still on Neth's "to craft" list.  The party treasure sheet suggests either another CWL wand or a scroll of _remove curse_.  Any thoughts?

Also, any thoughts on what Neth should ID the next day?[/sblock]
After using the remainder of the day for work, the trio relax at the inn and get a restful night's sleep.  On the morning, they wake and can smell brewing coffee and simmering breakfast waiting in the dining hall.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 15, 2009)

Erdolliel spends the evening in the lounge gathering information from around town.[sblock=oc]Gather info +...ummm...0, but hey it passes the time. For ID I say we do a longsword or the magic ring or a magic scroll.  Did we get 2 scrolls from "allustan" or just one, we have one listed as from allustan and one as from the room he was in.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 15, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]There were two scrolls...  In fact, Neth can spellcraft check them.  11+ lets him know that the first is a scroll of _fireball_ (caster level 8, save DC 14).  18+ lets him know that the second is _dominate person_ (standard CL and DC).

Erd's gather info check was a 20.  So, this is going back a bit to last night (Day 43).[/sblock]
Erdolliel spends her evening asking questions in the lounge town.  The elf quickly realizes the wide variety of business the patrons at "Sam's Respite" can be.  Fortunately, she happens to run into a dwarf with the gift of gab.  Once she manages to get a word in edgewise, the dwarf tells her, *"Ach!!!  Yeah, I know the Cold Forge.  Armor and weapon smithy in the Artisan's Quarter.  Not bad work, considering it be run by a human, so I've heard.  Mind yerself 'round the owner, Crusty Patten.  Me kin that live here say the man's got a fouler mouth than me own ma.  And that's saying a lot!"*


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 17, 2009)

"This could be some useful information for after we arrange an investigation. Erdolliel reports the next morning.    "Let's go talk to these priests before the trail gets too cold."


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 20, 2009)

"Agreed.  The information will be useful.  Let's see the cleric's of St. Cuthbert first this day and then see about purchasing some magical protection for any....eventualities.  I have a feeling we may end up looking into this cold forge for ourselves."

[sblock=oc]Character sheet updated for crafting etc.  Updated party treasure with values of stuff we know about etc.  Stopped sucking.... maybe...etc.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 21, 2009)

Erdolliel gets directions to the temple of St. Cuthbert and proceeds to lead the group there.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 21, 2009)

After getting directions, the trio makes way back to the Garden Quarter to find the Sacred Temple of St. Cuthbert.  The building itself is an impressive, stoic cathedral.  Immediately inside, the entrance leads into a large sanctuary.  Upon finding an acolyte for assistance, you are lead through the sanctuary itself (passing by a large plaque reading: "Obstinacy brings lumps to the heads of the unfaithful.") to the back leading to the temple's offices.  Without giving away too much information, you are shown to the office of "Investigator" Gust.

Gust appears to be a late 30's human.  He is fairly tall and appears to be in excellent physical shape.  His office is small, but functional, and utterly devoid of decoration except for a small holy symbol on the wall behind his desk.

*"I would offer you a seat, but, as you can see, I have none save my own."*  Perhaps in a gesture of kindness, the cleric remains standing.  Other than that, however, he wastes no time on pleasantries.  *"You were referred to me for a reason.  How can I help?"*


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 22, 2009)

"We have something for you to investigate, obviously.  This is a rather involved story however, you may appreciate your chair."

[sblock=oc]is it necessary to relate things to him ic? i'm having a sort of difficult time deciding if you're giving us leeway to pursue this story arc, or if you want us involved in it.  

I don't believe there's anything specifically about the abduction stuff we don't tell him.  Quite explicitly we don't tell him about why we're actually here, or anything about Eligos, but beyond that i think we're safe to tell him everything that happened.

Either way if you'd like us to elaborate the discourse IC, i'm down.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 22, 2009)

[sblock=oc]ditto with leeway confusion and being down with discourse.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]We can probably go into the specifics with as little or much detail as you guys want.  I might make some assumptions on the range of stuff you cover.  If I go too far, just let me know, and we can retract accordingly.  I'll proceed as follows for now...[/sblock]
Investigator Gust listens intently as you relate the tale of your abduction.  Despite being in Gust's office, with a desk and presumably paper, the Investigator takes no notes.  *"Written summaries can be misplaced or stolen.  While not impossible, it takes greater efforts to pry information out of my mind.  I keep only mental records, as much as possible."*

Unlike Eligos, who patiently waited for you to finish your tale, Gust frequently interrupts.  He, typically, does not seem to ask substantive questions or go on tangents.  Rather, he asks very pointed questions anytime you mention a new person or place, as if he is filing away every detail you have.

Once the tale is finished, Gust barely pauses.  *"I've got a fairly good sense of what you say is going on.  But I must ask some questions.  If you are willing, I'd like you to submit to a zone of truth spell.  Corroborating what you know with the spell will be enough to give me official leeway to investigate further."*[sblock=OOC]If you have any questions about the spell, Nethezar explains what it does and how it works.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 22, 2009)

Erdolliel nervously nods her assent to the spell.  [sblock=oc]If he asks anything touchy in ZoT that we might want to give a careful answer of we should probably IC it[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 28, 2009)

"We have told you the truth and if your spell will aid the force of your investigation we will assent."

[sblock=oc]I agree, if we need to answer anything 'weird' we'll probably want to do answers IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]In a real effort to keep this game moving as much as possible, I'm going to take some leeway in my extrapolation from your last few posts.  While I don't want to short-change any roleplaying opportunities, I am, to be blunt, worried about our momentum.[/sblock]
Waiting until both Erdolliel and Kushnak agree, Nethezar also agrees to be bound by the spell.  Investigator Gust offers a prayer to St. Cuthbert for "the wisdom to see the truth of words."  He then proceeds to regurgitate the story that you told him.  He tells the story very matter-of-factly, and in almost alarming detail.  In a very odd fashion, after each sentence, he asks, *"Is that true?"* and then waits for your verbal confirmation before continuing.  While Investigator Gust needs a bit of correction on some minor details, his retelling is very accurate.

Once he has finished retelling the story, he then refers to the documents you have from the map room and the bed chamber in the warehouse.  He asks each of you to confirm that you did find these documents where you found them and that they are in the same condition that you found them (you didn't alter them at all).

*"I just have a couple more questions.  These creatures abducted you from the holding cells or jail cells of the watch.  Do you believe they were after you specifically for some reason?"*
[sblock=OOC]I've thought of a few things that you may or may not have told him that he would want to know.  It might be easier to just find out if you'd have already told him any of the following: (1) that Erd was kidnapped and replaced earlier, (2) specific details on how you got jailed (i.e. that a doppelganger framed you for trying to kill Tarquin), (3) the fact that there appears to be an illithid operating behind the doppelgangers and anything about that.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 29, 2009)

"No. We found nothing in our investigations of their lair that would make us believe that, including their selection of prisoners.  We weren't alone in our kidnapping and torture, and none of us had any connection (that we were aware of) to the others we saw or met.

We have certainly made numerous enemies along our journeys here but this level of sophistication is far beyond anything we've encountered.  

Though, it would make sense that they sought to leverage our status as adventurers to expand their influence beyond the walls of this city."

[sblock=oc]I think we tell him everything you asked about yes.  I would say i am (hopefully i'm the one talking??) careful to not use the word illithid, since it implies some level of knowledge about the things. otherwise yes, the kidnapping/switch and the framing definitely.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 30, 2009)

Erdolliel merely nods in agreement with Kushnak, her mouth firmly closed.[sblock=oc]I agree on what we tell him (namely everything including about the illithid without using the word illithid).  If Erdolliel is asked directly about the illithid she'll merely call him "squid face".[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 30, 2009)

*"That is probably all I need, then,"* Investigator Gust replies.  *"These shapechangers are extremely disturbing.  I'll have to put a lot of time into figuring out precisely how extensively they've infiltrated the system.  It will take a lot of solid evidence before I dare even bring a charge, particularly since, without a doubt, the courts have been affected.  It will have to be solid, and it will have to be public.  But I promise you, I WILL get to the root of this.  However, as a bright spot for you, perhaps, I won't need to implicate your involvement.  The benefit of you submitting to my spell is that, when I am made to submit to such magic, I can vouch for your reliability just as well as you could for yourselves.

"On the other hand, I don't know what I can do about this 'squid face' thing.  From what you've said, he...  or 'it' maybe...  used these shapechangers but wasn't directly involved in their infiltration of the city.  The possible danger is also more direct.  My investigative services will probably not help with that.  Bodyguards or mercenaries, maybe, but not investigation."*

Gust reaches into a drawer and pulls out an official-looking note.  He writes on it and then stamps it with a seal.  *"You have my great thanks for giving me the information you've found.  You might not have expected it, but you're entitled to a reward.  You can bring this to any money changer in the Free City."*  He hands the note to Kushnak, which is made out for 2,500 gold pieces.
[sblock=OOC]Did the website just get way faster today?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 1, 2009)

"Thank you.  We are glad to have helped." Kushnak says tilting his head to Gust before leading the others out of the office.

Once clear of the church, Kushnak continues "That was...unexpected.  Lets see about selling some of our things.."

[sblock=oc]Added the moneys to the treasure sheet.  and... um....  yes.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 1, 2009)

Erdolliel whistles happily while walking down the street.  "I guess that wasn't so bad after all.  Now is there anything we need to buy before we scope out this Cold Forge place?"[sblock=oc]Yeah I've been distracted this week.  Trying to get some  doen before the weekend when we are having a bday/sukkot/housewarming/chicken butchering (finally!)/something else I'm sure! party.  I agree that selling stuff off is a good idea, maybe we should try to sell the weaponry at Cold Forge?  That would be an obvious way to snoop around.  Erdolliel will even try to Gather Info (+0) and maybe do a spot or listen check or 2.  I'll try to check in tomorrow with you guys off boards about how to proceed.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Ti, it is very sweet of you to be having a party for me this weekend.  I won't be able to make it...

Anyway, it'll certainly be easier to decide on the buying/selling of loots OOC by either chat or mail.  We might as well try to do that before we move on.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 9, 2009)

[sblock=oc]alright, back on the last page we had a brief discussion of what to ID, but never ID'd anything.  I suggested long sword, ring, or scrolls and Neth spellcrafted the scrolls.  Now I suggest that we have the ring ID'd instead for that day.  For this day I say we finally ID that magic bag.  O3 and I were also talking about it and decided that we should just pay to ID everything that's left.  I counted up 9 things total.  So, minus the bag and the ring that's 700 gold we need to spend for ID right?

furthermore, Erdolliel has 5 tanglefoot bags and some alchemist fire already and can probably keep the additional ones as well... Fireball cl8 is probably something Neth or Erd can use?  I'm not sure about what the give and take for economics of selling scrolls are.  Dominate person seems kind of evil but kind of potentially useful...  Good thing Erd isn't lawful good...  It would be wise to not have to deal with changing my alignment or anything though, so if DP would do that, we should sell it.

Finally, I was under the impression that crafting materials were essentially commodities and that if we had extras we could just hang onto them and use them for the next crafting project.  Is that true?  The alternative is that the crafting materials are specific to the projects we were going to assign them to, and since we aren't making those things anymore, we can't use the materials again.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 9, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm kinda rusty...  But I'm not sure how you get 700 gp.  Should it be 770 gp?  (Seven items; 10 x caster level [1] for each casting; plus 100 for each pearl)

It is more or less up to you guys to decide who should get the fireball scroll.  At this point, though, Neth's effective caster level is less than the scroll's, so he has a chance to fail.

I don't think using dominate person has any necessary effect on one's alignment.  It would depend really on how you use it.  (Just like killing stuff doesn't necessary do anything; depends on whom you kill.)

On the crafting goo...  I don't remember discussing it, but having them be a commodity makes sense.  It is certainly less mean to those of you crafting, and, given the already questionable cost-benefit analysis of crafting, I think that is probably fine.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 9, 2009)

[sblock=oc]yeah yeah 770, so what is all the stuff?  

And I think we might as well keep the scrolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 10, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Ring: protection +2
Bag: of holding, type I
Greataxe: +1 frost
Longswords: all five are +1
Wand: cure mod wounds, 26 charges

That's all, right?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 11, 2009)

[sblock=oc]updated treasure sheet with  to sell, prices etc.  not sure if anyone else has as much use for the ring as kush, but we can make a case if neth wants it(erd is pretty far ahead in the treasure department.)

i think we want to at least get a couple(2) true seeing scrolls, just in case. a couple(4) potions of protection from evil(cl 3 if we can?, should be same price as a level 2 potion i think) that might be useful still.... maybe....

anywho, i'm off to in the morning.  i assume i'll be able to get to enworld through the great firewall, but there are no guarentees, if not i think we should/could maybe transition to a email based posting thing.  i should have significantly more free time over there, since i won't be responsible for much other than training sessions and answering email.

anywho
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 12, 2009)

[sblock=oc]I updated the treasure sheet to reflect that we are keeping the craft materials (small change, I just erased "sell" because they had not been included in the grand total of sold items).  Other than that I agree with everything stated above, even that Erdolliel is overboard on the wealth scale...   

How's the great firewall working out?  I imagine that the first few days will be all dinner and thanks-for-coming parties.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]If we keep the ring, Kushnak should probably keep it.  Neth's AC is low enough that he borders on getting hit almost no matter what.  (E.g. if Kushnak tried to hit Neth, he'd only miss on a 1.  Even if I took the ring, Kushnak would STILL only miss on a 1.  Ummm...  Don't attack me....)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 14, 2009)

[sblock=oc]took the ring. updated the treasure sheet.  tried to share a copy i made and google got all tweaked out, so i guess we need to keep using the 'old' one that belongs to mike until i can actually copy the sheet.

I think we're agreed on the selling of which things(we can figure out who takes whatever is left.  kushnak can carry the bag if no one else wants to, it'll be helpful for carrying loot.[/sblock]

"Approaching the cold forge seems risky and seems like we'll be inviting disaster to our current residence again.  There are many places to sell things, and it seems to me any would be safer than that one."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 14, 2009)

"You and your prudence!  I suppose they already know who we are though, so waiting to show our face until we can truly best them is a good idea I suppose.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]So, the selling is done, and I think you two agreed on buying the stuff o3 listed.  Neth is cool with that stuff.  Is there anything else we need to do before moving on?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Let's Ride!![/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 16, 2009)

After selling off some of their hard-won treasure, and purchasing needed supplies, the trio sets off to the Artisan's Quarter.  Finding the Cold Forge isn't very difficult.

In the area around the Cold Forge, much like the rest of the Free City, there are sewer gates in the middle of the city streets.  Of course, during the day, the streets are bustling with activity.

The Cold Forge itself is rather busy.  It does seem, as the dwarf Erdolliel met said, that the place does good business.  Spending any time inside, however, also demonstrates that the human owner, Crusty Patten, indeed has a foul mouth, as warned.  Scoping the place out, however, doesn't show any obvious foul play going on.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 19, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Sorry boys, crazy weekend running around beijing.
I didn't think we were going to the Cold Forge  , but no worries[/sblock]

"Let's get back to the inn as soon as possible, i'd like to stay out of trouble for a day if we can manage."

[sblock=oc]Probably just lay low for the night, maybe plan on crafting tomorrow if there's time.  i'll plan on finishing the sword tomorrow unless something happens between now and then.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]That's why I asked, "Is there anything else we need to do before moving on?"  After Ti posted, I went ahead 'cause I was trying to avoid looking like the  that I really am.  (I.e. the  who continually waits for very explicit statements of what you are doing.)  Maybe I should continue to be the  that I really am...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 21, 2009)

"I doubt we can..." Erdolliel says once they get back to the inn.  She spends the next day pacing around the inn trying not to cause any trouble.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 23, 2009)

*Day 45*

The trio makes way back to Sam's Respite and takes some well-earned rest for the remainder of the day.

The next morning, after breakfast, Kushnak and Nethezar set to work crafting, while Erdolliel tries to entertain herself during the down time.
[sblock=OOC]Is Neth to be making another CLW wand?  Otherwise, he has the ability to make both wands and scrolls of both cleric and bard spells.

Is there anything else you guys are doing for this day?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 23, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Not sure that we need to do anything else today no.  I've updated the treasure sheet to account for the sold things, but not the money spent on stuff yet.

As for Neth, i'm not sure where we stand on cures, kushnak has no wand right now(but could take the community one yet to be distributed).  I think we should always have 2 wands on hand, distributed to more than 1 person at all times... and one of those people should be Erdolliel probably.... as for other things he could craft... i'm not up to date on my spell lists(or even oft overlooked spells are good to have on scrolls really)... so i'd say if we have enough wands right now, he(you) can pick something?  if you don't want to pick and want him to craft we'll certainly USE another wand....  but i suppose that's not really the answer you wanted.... damnit.... sorry...

[/sblock]
Once he's completed his crafting for the day, Kushnak will lie low in the common room/bar area of the inn, catching whatever conversations float by and trying to look mostly uninteresting.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 24, 2009)

[sblock=oc]So as for scrolls and the such...  Maybe it would be useful to have Neth create any of the following.  As always, let me know if the spells aren't as good as I think they are.

invisibility sphere (Erdolliel can scribe this too, maybe while she's bored...)
CSW (is this even worth scribing?  or are potions just better?) (are CLW wands inherently better for any reason?)
scare?
glitterdust
remove curse or 3?
How many wands of CLW does Neth have?  Erd just has 3 charges left on 1, but she isn't too effective with the wands...

So in general I feel like it would be good to have scrolls of any of the spells that we don't want to waste slots on but would be good to have every so often.  e.g. glitterdust, water breathing

Erdolliel will scribe a invis sphere scroll if we don't already have one.

Any other thoughts on spells that don't suck?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Neth currently has two full CLW wands and a third with 45 charges remaining.  He currently does not possess any scrolls.

So Neth should probably make a scroll instead of a wand?

Re: Potions vs. Scrolls.  In general, potions are nice because anyone can use them.  But they are more expensive.

Re: CLW vs. CSW.  Assuming minimum caster level, CLW restores (on average) 5.5 hps, potions cost 50 gp, and wands cost 750 gp.   CSW restores 18.5 hps, potions cost 750 gp, and wands cost 11,250 gp.  If the wand is being used (as we have in the past) not during battle, but rather for just healing in between battles (where you can afford to do healing in small bursts), CLW is clearly more cost effective.  Therefore, you'd only use more powerful healing during battle (when you need a lot of healing right now).  Because both Neth and Kushnak can spontaneously cast healing spells, they can use their spells during battle if a lot of healing is needed.  Now, it might still be good to have some extra (either potions or scrolls) on hand for more.  But I think that sums up why Neth has only crafted CLW wands.

Re: stuff Neth could scribe.  Ti's list of spells is pretty good.  There's a whole host of spells that could be situationally useful, and, therefore, useful to have on a scroll.  I'd rather not decide myself.  (Oh, I just happened to pick water breathing, and, what do you know, we have to swim through this thing here....)  I will note, though, that Neth picked bard spells with the notion that some would be often situationally useful (glitterdust, silence, shatter).  Since bard spells are spontaneous, he can be flexible with those, and you'd only need to get scrolls of those spells in case Neth either ran out or was out of commission.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 3, 2009)

[sblock=Ti on the 26th]Here was a catchup on what has happened since you last checked with some...

New additions!!!!!!!

So it looks like we might want a couple scrolls of remove curse? and maybe a shatter or silence?  A scroll with shatter and remove curse on it would take a day to scribe under raw... Erdolliel could scribe an invis sphere and a glitterdust on one scroll. That would cover us for the current day.  For the next day we might have to work something out too though depending on when Eligos gets back to us.[/sblock][sblock=O3 on the 26th]I don't know for sure what's on the bard spell list, but my guess is that silence and shatter are both on it. (srd is blocked here as well)  As such we don't really need them on scrolls i don't think, unless there's something weird about the bard version of either spell.

Remove curse is good.  I have 1 already but another might be hand if we ever get screwed.  Invisibility sphere is ok and i could deal with that.  What about things like stone shape, water breathing(or whatever it's called), or those kinds of environmentally effective spells? those i pretty ideal for scrolls, since they are 1 in 1000 uses, but really useful if we happen to need them.

I know that kurt doesn't want to pick the spells, and i'm not set on even having him make scrolls(i think its a good idea and all, i just don't think we NEED him to.)  I'm fine with any of the spells discussed so far, with the noted exceptions and additions. Eventually we'll need to use them all i'm sure.[/sblock][sblock=Ti on the 26th oc]The main reason I can come up with for Kurt making scrolls is that Neth currently has time to while you are crafting already.  Silence and Shatter were spells that I thought might be useful under the "what if Neth is out of commission and we need them" although that makes the 1 in 1000 into 1 in 100000 I suppose.

Erdolliel can make a couple scrolls because she is also sitting around while you craft and invis sphere is bard and wizard/sorc only.  water breathing is equally doable by all of us, stone shape is level 3 for cleric and 4 for wiz/sorc.  Oh yeah... The combos for spells I chose were because those cost 1,000 and would therefore take 1 day to create each under RAW rules of 25*spell level*caster level.  Our caster level would be 8 right now right?  25*2*8+25*3*8=1000.

Gotta run for now, but will be on again in the morning probably...[/sblock][sblock=from Ti on the 27th duh?]do you mean that you would rather have neth create wands or wondrous items instead of scrolls?[/sblock][sblock= from O3 on the 27th oc]I think the best spells to have on hand for those 'oh ' moments are things like: waterbreathing, stoneshape, remove curse in that order.  Make what you can?  Good enough?  We could totally debate what spells are 'worth' having etc etc, but doesn't seem necessary.  I think we all mostly agree those 3 are likely to be valuable at some point.[/sblock][sblock=Ti on the 27th oc] it would maximize effeciency if we chose some 2nd level spells on top of those 3rd level spells...  Invis sphere gives Erd something to do since she doesn't have access to every spell like clerics do.  She can make one scroll with invis sphere and darkvision today and then one with dispel magic and glitterdust tomorrow.

Neth can make a stone shape and shatter today and then make water breathing and darkness tomorrow?  Kushnak can finish up his crafting and make a scroll of remove curse and restorartion lesser? align weapon?  something like that...

Do you still have access to your google docs?  find some useful 2nd level cleric spell.  if nothing is useful we can just save the money, but if any 2nd level spell is useful, we should scribe it I think.

 bard lists are as follows:[sblock=bard spells]1st-Level Bard Spells

    * Alarm: Wards an area for 2 hours/level.
    * Animate Rope: Makes a rope move at your command.
    * Cause Fear: One creature of 5 HD or less flees for 1d4 rounds.
    * Charm Person: Makes one person your friend.
    * Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
    * Confusion, Lesser: One creature is confused for 1 round.
    * Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage +1/level (max +5).
    * Detect Secret Doors: Reveals hidden doors within 60 ft.
    * Disguise Self: Changes your appearance.
    * Erase: Mundane or magical writing vanishes.
    * Expeditious Retreat: Your speed increases by 30 ft.
    * Feather Fall: Objects or creatures fall slowly.
    * Grease: Makes 10-ft. square or one object slippery.
    * Hideous Laughter: Subject loses actions for 1 round/ level.
    * Hypnotism: Fascinates 2d4 HD of creatures.
    * Identify M: Determines properties of magic item.
    * Magic Mouth M: Speaks once when triggered.
    * Magic Aura: Alters object’s magic aura.
    * Obscure Object: Masks object against scrying.
    * Remove Fear: Suppresses fear or gives +4 on saves against fear for one subject + one per four levels.
    * Silent Image: Creates minor illusion of your design.
    * Sleep: Puts 4 HD of creatures into magical slumber.
    * Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
    * Undetectable Alignment: Conceals alignment for 24 hours.
    * Unseen Servant: Invisible force obeys your commands.
    * Ventriloquism: Throws voice for 1 min./level.

2nd-Level Bard Spells

    * Alter Self: Assume form of a similar creature.
    * Animal Messenger: Sends a Tiny animal to a specific place.
    * Animal Trance: Fascinates 2d6 HD of animals.
    * Blindness/Deafness: Makes subject blind or deaf.
    * Blur: Attacks miss subject 20% of the time.
    * Calm Emotions: Calms creatures, negating emotion effects.
    * Cat’s Grace: Subject gains +4 to Dex for 1 min./level.
    * Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage +1/level (max +10).
    * Darkness: 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.
    * Daze Monster: Living creature of 6 HD or less loses next action.
    * Delay Poison: Stops poison from harming subject for 1 hour/ level.
    * Detect Thoughts: Allows “listening” to surface thoughts.
    * Eagle’s Splendor: Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.
    * Enthrall: Captivates all within 100 ft. + 10 ft./level.
    * Fox’s Cunning: Subject gains +4 to Int for 1 min./level.
    * Glitterdust: Blinds creatures, outlines invisible creatures.
    * Heroism: Gives +2 on attack rolls, saves, skill checks.
    * Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.
    * Hypnotic Pattern: Fascinates (2d4 + level) HD of creatures.
    * Invisibility: Subject is invisible for 1 min./level or until it attacks.
    * Locate Object: Senses direction toward object (specific or type).
    * Minor Image: As silent image, plus some sound.
    * Mirror Image: Creates decoy duplicates of you (1d4 +1 per three levels, max 8).
    * Misdirection: Misleads divinations for one creature or object.
    * Pyrotechnics: Turns fire into blinding light or choking smoke.
    * Rage: Gives +2 to Str and Con, +1 on Will saves, -2 to AC.
    * Scare: Panics creatures of less than 6 HD.
    * Shatter: Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures.
    * Silence: Negates sound in 20-ft. radius.
    * Sound Burst: Deals 1d8 sonic damage to subjects; may stun them.
    * Suggestion: Compels subject to follow stated course of action.
    * Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
    * Summon Swarm: Summons swarm of bats, rats, or spiders.
    * Tongues: Speak any language.
    * Whispering Wind: Sends a short message 1 mile/level.

3rd-Level Bard Spells

    * Blink: You randomly vanish and reappear for 1 round/level.
    * Charm Monster: Makes monster believe it is your ally.
    * Clairaudience/Clairvoyance: Hear or see at a distance for 1 min./level.
    * Confusion: Subjects behave oddly for 1 round/level.
    * Crushing Despair: Subjects take -2 on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and checks.
    * Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage +1/level (max +15).
    * Daylight: 60-ft. radius of bright light.
    * Deep Slumber: Puts 10 HD of creatures to sleep.
    * Dispel Magic: Cancels magical spells and effects.
    * Displacement: Attacks miss subject 50%.
    * Fear: Subjects within cone flee for 1 round/level.
    * Gaseous Form: Subject becomes insubstantial and can fly slowly.
    * Geas, Lesser: Commands subject of 7 HD or less.
    * Glibness: You gain +30 bonus on Bluff checks, and your lies can escape magical discernment.
    * Good Hope: Subjects gain +2 on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves, and checks.
    * Haste: One creature/level moves faster, +1 on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves.
    * Illusory Script M: Only intended reader can decipher.
    * Invisibility Sphere: Makes everyone within 10 ft. invisible.
    * Major Image: As silent image, plus sound, smell and thermal effects.
    * Phantom Steed: Magic horse appears for 1 hour/level.
    * Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.
    * Scrying F: Spies on subject from a distance.
    * Sculpt Sound: Creates new sounds or changes existing ones.
    * Secret Page: Changes one page to hide its real content.
    * See Invisibility: Reveals invisible creatures or objects.
    * Sepia Snake Sigil M: Creates text symbol that immobilizes reader.
    * Slow: One subject/level takes only one action/round, -1 to AC, reflex saves, and attack rolls.
    * Speak with Animals: You can communicate with animals.
    * Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
    * Tiny Hut: Creates shelter for ten creatures.


4th-Level Bard Spells

    * Break Enchantment: Frees subjects from enchantments, alterations, curses, and petrification.
    * Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage +1/level (max +20).
    * Detect Scrying: Alerts you of magical eavesdropping.
    * Dimension Door: Teleports you short distance.
    * Dominate Person: Controls humanoid telepathically.
    * Freedom of Movement: Subject moves normally despite impediments.
    * Hallucinatory Terrain: Makes one type of terrain appear like another (field into forest, or the like).
    * Hold Monster: As hold person, but any creature.
    * Invisibility, Greater: As invisibility, but subject can attack and stay invisible.
    * Legend Lore M F: Lets you learn tales about a person, place, or thing.
    * Locate Creature: Indicates direction to familiar creature.
    * Modify Memory: Changes 5 minutes of subject’s memories.
    * Neutralize Poison: Immunizes subject against poison, detoxifies venom in or on subject.
    * Rainbow Pattern: Lights fascinate 24 HD of creatures.
    * Repel Vermin: Insects, spiders, and other vermin stay 10 ft. away.
    * Secure Shelter: Creates sturdy cottage.
    * Shadow Conjuration: Mimics conjuring below 4th level, but only 20% real.
    * Shout: Deafens all within cone and deals 5d6 sonic damage.
    * Speak with Plants: You can talk to normal plants and plant creatures.
    * Summon Monster IV: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
    * Zone of Silence: Keeps eavesdroppers from overhearing conversations.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=03 on the 27th oc]I agree.

Kush will make remove curse and restorartion lesser(i can't actually confirm that's feasible since the srd is one of those randomly blocked sites.) tomorrow if there's nothing else happening.[/sblock][sblock=Di on the 27th oc]
 Cool.  I'll make in IC "post" (email) later today.[/sblock][sblock=Di on the 27th]Day 45, evening

Kushnak completes his work on his sword, while Nethezar and Erdolliel both imbue spells onto scrolls.

After finishing their work, the trio have a relaxing dinner in the dining hall of Sam's Respite.  At the end of the meal, while enjoying dessert drinks, a staff member politely interrupts. *"I'm sorry, sirs, miss.  There is a messenger at the desk with a note to deliver.  He was given strict instructions that he needed to see one of you take the note, rather than give it to us.  In all our customers' interests, we never let messengers enter beyond the desk.  If one of you could come get the note...  Otherwise, we will send him away."*[/sblock][sblock=Ti on the 27th]Erdolliel makes quick eye contact with her companions before speaking up. "Can you give us a description of the messenger?  It could help us decide how to prepare."[sblock=oc]if the description resembles eligos or his manservant then I think we just go get the message, if it is someone else, I say we each cast a protective spell (dibs on mage armor!) and then all of us go get the message.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Di on the 27th][sblock=OOC]Since I figure the guy is going to answer Erd's question, regardless of whether Kushnak agrees about the procedure, I figure I might as well give the answer so you can plan accordingly.[/sblock]
*"Miss, he is a young man, barely an adult, if even.  Dark hair, plain clothing.  Not fancy, though not disgusting."*[/sblock][sblock=Ti on the 27th]"Maybe it's that boy that led us here?  We probably should take precautions anyway though..."  Erdolliel stands up and discreetly verifies that she has at least a couple knives hidden away.[sblock=oc]I say we cast some protection spells and head out to the desk as a group.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=O3 on the 27th]"It certainly would be a rather direct attempt at confrontation.... Nevertheless... Kushnak casts a spell and follows the others to the messenger.[sblock=oc]Pro. Evil[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Ti on the 27th oc]mage armor for Erd[/sblock][sblock=Di on the 28th][sblock=OOC]Also Pro. Evil.[/sblock]Nethezar likewise protects himself.  The trio leaves the dining hall and crosses to the entry.  Standing at the desk is a 14 to 16-year-old boy.  He doesn't look familiar.  As you enter he scans each of you and then glances at a crumpled note in his hand.  Nodding, he shoves the note in a pocket and pulls out an envelope from his coat.

*"I was told to give this to any one of you three."*

"He's fine," Nethezar offers.  Without waiting, the scholar grabs the envelope and opens it.  He quickly reads a note inside and then passes it on.

_My home is compromised.  Need to meet as soon as possible.  Caravan Park, outside the south gate, at makeshift tent bar.  -E_[/sblock][sblock=Ti on the 29th]We should probably suit up for this first..."  Erdolliel says as she heads for the stairs.[sblock=oc]Erdolliel will get all her gear of course.  Can we assume she has prepped for tomorrow's spells yet?  Basically are we having dinner at 5pm or 9pm?[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=O3 on the 29th]"Compromised is not a word i wished to hear today.  My work today will have left me significantly unprepared for any true challenge.  But we must go.  Prepare."

[sblock=oc]Once everyone has gathered and prepped, we'll head out immediately, unless there's any complaints.

I get spells in the morning(i think we decided that 4 or 5 times...maybe)  I have all my high level spells though, so that's good. 

I've updated my character sheet to reflect the completed sword, and the party treasure sheet to reflect the net worth change (looks like neth gets a pretty decent shopping spree if he ever wants one.)

while doing so i remembered that i forgot to add locking gauntlets to my shopping list.  if we can retroactively say i remembered that(since it SUCKS to be be conter-disarmed) that'd be cool.  otherwise i'll try to be less lame next time we get the opportunity.

I'm getting on a plane in my morning (i'll head out in 7ish hours to the airport), so i may not be able to check before i have to leave, but i'll try.  If not, it'll be friday eveningish before i can check again. [/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Di on the 30th][sblock=OOC]While we can be somewhat fluid on the precise time, it is, presumably, late enough that you've all had a full day of crafting.  Re: Erdolliel's spell prep, it would have occurred after the last time she "slept", and (unless she's keeping really odd hours) she hasn't slept again since crafting for the day.  Does that make sense?

I'm totally okay with retroactive gauntlets.  While YOU might forget, Kushnak would never have forgotten, especially now that he's been effed by it.[/sblock]
"I was really looking forward to a relaxing evening with several drinks.  Perhaps tomorrow..." Nethezar complains.
The trio heads to their quarters and prepares to head out.  In short order, Erdolliel and Nethezar are waiting for Kushnak to finish putting on his armor.  In somewhat-longer order, all three are ready to head out.
[sblock=OOC]Anything else before you head for the place?[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=O3 on the 30th][sblock=oc]Excellent, awesome, thanks.[/sblock]

"I can only assume he wants to meet us with bad news and to think this day had very nearly passed uneventfully."
[sblock=oc]I am satisfied.  Let's go meet the dude at the place! 

Headed back to US, see you guys...soon... kinda....[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Ti on the 1st oc]1) I am in Utah visitng Zhao and Jonathon right now, I don't think I remembered to tell you guys that...  2) I (for whatever reason that is probably unsound) never explicity told the rest of you that I'm fine with the spell thing for Erdolliel.  I did however say "Yeah that is fine" out loud when I read Kurt's post, much to the confusion of my coworker at the time...

So, sorry to hold the process up there...[/sblock][sblock=Di on the 3rd]

 



The trio heads south through the Free City, making way to the outskirts.  While not as busy during the evening, the streets are still active.

While hustling down a street, along with some other passersby, the trio sees a group of four humans, dressed as the City Guard, conversing on the side of the road.  One of them points in the trio's direction, and the four begin to move that way.
[sblock=OOC]I don't know if the image format does anything in gmail, but I figured I'd leave it as is so that copy/paste to enworld would be easy.  1-4 are the guardsmen.  Y-Z are random-seeming passersby.

Speaking of the forums, are we officially good to go back there now?[/sblock]
[sblock=ti]As they turn, you are pretty sure that you noticed one of their faces (#2) change shape and features.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 4, 2009)

Erdolliel softly speaks to just her companions "At least one of them is a changeling, I saw his features switch as they turned.  The only restraining tools I have are the tentacles or tanglefoot bags.  What do we do about the bystanders?"[sblock=oc]#2 is the one Erdolliel saw change.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 5, 2009)

[sblock=oc]The following assumes we aren't within ~1000 feet of a city wall. To be decided voted best house style by Di.[/sblock]

Kushnak calmly, and without taking his eyes off the 'shifty' one, says quietly "Do not attack them first, and do not stop at their request.  Should it come to blows, focus on the changeling.  Maybe it will open someones eyes to the treachery here.  At the soonest opportunity we will take flight. Stay close to me, i have a means of some immediate short distance travel that may be necessary." as he continues walking.

[sblock=oc] This will be....interesting....[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]There's a map here.  You maybe shouldn't read too much of the material there, but the map is good.  I've voted best house that you are somewhere on the south side in the vicinity of that huge bathhouse building (the really big thing, check the mouseover text).  So, you are close enough to being within 1,000 feet of the curving SW wall.  Make sense?[/sblock]
As the trio moves forward, the four guards fan out.  The one in the middle [#3] calls out, *"Stop right there, and keep your weapons sheathed."*



[sblock=Ti][sblock=OOC]Will save: 9+ fail
Erdolliel has succumbed to a suggestion.  Act accordingly.  This will be fun, huh?[/sblock]Erdolliel suddenly hears a voice in her mind.  "The one of the left is a doppelganger and will kill you if you are too slow.  Strike him down as fast as you can!"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 6, 2009)

Erdolliel reacts with lightning speed to burn the doppleganger to ash.  [sblock=oc]Scorching Ray #2 +9 4d6. +4d6 sneak attack if applicable.

and we'll see about the lightning speed I guess...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2009)

The already-alert Kushnak suddenly notices Erdolliel blatantly disregarding the half-orc's instructions as she begins the swift movements associated with casting a spell.
[sblock=OOC]Well, what do you know...  Kushnak spotted Erd, and beat her in initiative.

Initiative
Kushnak (14)
Erdolliel (9)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 9, 2009)

[sblock=oc]that doesn't make sense at all.[/sblock]

Kushnak shouts "Don't Miss, please, they need no evidence against us."

[sblock=oc]i think i can talk a bit and ready to disrupt a spell.  atk E: +13(subdual) 2d8+6  also, if there is time."She is irrationally mislead.  I am sorry.  I'm not actually sure if kushnak has enough time to address both parties, but if he does he says the above.  if not.... hopefully they listen to his..damnit this will be ugly.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 9, 2009)

"The doppleganger must die!"  Erdolliel continues with the spell casting.[sblock=oc]AC 18 concentration +13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 9, 2009)

Seeing Erdolliel about to fire a fiery spell, Kushnak smacks the elf with the blunt side of his sword.  The elf loses her concentration, and the spell fizzles harmlessly.
[sblock=OOC]Both Kushnak and Neth ID the spell as scorching ray.  10+ and 17+ on checks.

Kushnak: readies
Erdolliel: casts
Kushnak: ready triggers; attack 14+ hit, 11 nonlethal damage
Erdolliel: concentration check 6+ fail; spell fizzles

On to the first real round.

Initiative
Kushnak (14)
3 (13)
Nethezar (12)
2 (slower 12)
4 (11)
Erdolliel (9): 11 nonlethal
1 (7)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 13, 2009)

Kushnak drops his head in frustration and futilely pleads directly to the doppleganger "This is not necessary.  We can not prevent this without your aid and the only end for you is death."

[sblock=oc]Bah... i quit trying to find a way out of this. He's addressing #2  ready to disrupt a spell if Erd happens to cast it while standing next to me like an idiot, otherwise, just 'ready' to stay next to her.  i think that's ok?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2009)

*"Death!"* the guard who spoke before shouts.  *"Threats are not tolerated!  Drop to the ground!"*  He pulls out a crossbow and aims it at Kushnak.  Quieter, to his men, he says, *"Take aim."*

"What in the Abyss is she doing?" Nethezar hisses.  Loudly, however, his voice raises to begin a speech extolling the virtues of civil service work.

The scholar's oratory seems to be having the desired effect, as the guards, even the shape-shifting one, appear enthralled.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: readies
3: readies
Nethezar: fascinate bard song, perform check 9+; will saves 14+, 17+, 3+, 15+ all fail (saves based upon skill rolls are amazing)
2: fascinated
4: fascinated

Up to Erd's action.

Initiative
Kushnak (14)
3 (13)
Nethezar (12)
2 (slower 12)
4 (11)
Erdolliel (9): 11 nonlethal
1 (7) [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 16, 2009)

Erdolliel curses as her spell fails.  "You don't understand you fools!  There is evil in your midst!  All you know are the weapons of war, you know nothing of the intrigues!"  She then takes the battle to her foe. [sblock=oc]Spring attack #2.  I'm going to work under the assumption that North is to the top of the screen.  Move NE, then move E to #2, attack (+9 1d8+3), then move 10' W.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 16, 2009)

[sblock=oc]So ....mess...

Di and I talked some about this and we're sort of at an impass.  Essentially, Kush's point in following Erd was to AoO her when she cast after moving away, but to allow her to move away and NOT get AoO'd for simply leaving the square.  Given that she's now melee'ing... we're not sure what should happen.

Given that she's SA'ing, and drawing on the move, i don't know that there is any indication immediately that she's entering melee(or intends to, ie: drawing) prior to her being out of Kush's immediate thereatened area.  If there were, he could simply attempt the AoO from where he is, and follow her as indicated by his readied action.

If Kush can follow her in stride and sees that she's drawing a weapon, and CAN make the AoO, that's what he'd do.  But i don't know that there's any support for that in the RAW.

In the event that he can't AoO her before her attack(either without moving, or 'on the run'), it seems reasonable to AoO her after the attack, since he would have completed his move(to follow her to the guy).

In all of the above cases, Kush would opt first for a disarm (+25, no provoke), or if disarming is not possible for whatever reason, then grapple (+13, does provoke, AC 24)

And then we can get to the fascinate aspect.... or Di can anyway.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 18, 2009)

Erdolliel, shouting, lunges forward.  Kushnak quickly follows her and, once the elf pulls out her sword, the half-orc bats it to the ground with ease.

Nethezar, trying to stay focused, continues his discourse on civil service.  He mentions something about having to deal with lunatics in the general population.  "You should consider," the scholar tells one of the guards, "signing up immediately for work as a Free City tax collector."  The guard immediately stands up and begins to briskly walk away.
[sblock=OOC]I don't know when I lost the stuff, but I apparently don't have any of my old 3.5 documents (FAQs, pirated books, etc.).  But I'm supremely confident that I'd read about the whole "ready to follow" a person thing before.  Anyway...  Some voted best house maybe, but here's trying.

Erd: spring attack attempt
Kushnak: ready triggers; follows Erd; chooses not not take any AoO until after Erd draws her weapon; AoO, 7+ vs 15+ disarm succeeds



			
				srd said:
			
		

> If you have a base attack bonus of +1 or higher, you may draw a weapon as a free action combined with a regular move. If you have the Two-Weapon Fighting feat, you can draw two light or one-handed weapons in the time it would normally take you to draw one.





			
				srd said:
			
		

> Free actions consume a very small amount of time and effort. You can perform one or more free actions while taking another action normally. However, there are reasonable limits on what you can really do for free.



My interpretation is that Erd can't draw another weapon after being disarmed.

I think this effectively kills her spring attack, unless she wants to do it unarmed.  At this point, I'm going to assume that is NOT the case.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm voted-best-housing that the dudes stay fascinated.  I don't have any real bassis for that other than my opinion.  If anyone has a problem with that, let me know.

All of them are fascinated still.  Neth keeps going; makes a suggestion to #1; will save 13+ fail.

Back to Kushnak then Erd.

Initiative
3 (13)
Nethezar (12)
2 (slower 12)
4 (11)
Kushnak:
Erdolliel (9): 11 nonlethal
1 (7): suggested [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 25, 2009)

"Girl, hold yourself or you will only bring this down on all of our heads.  You will have your desires fulfilled shorlty.  Only let Nethezar continue his work first."  Kushnak hisses at Erdolliel under his breath.

[sblock=oc]Kushnak will (i'm not sure these conditional ready's are great, but i'm SURE that watercott would LOOOOVE them) ready to disrupt a spell if Erdolliel casts within reach, if instead she moves he'll 'ready to enable himself to make an AoO' against either a spell or melee.

i think that's clearer to what we've decided just happened.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 1, 2009)

Erdolliel retrieves her sword wordlessly.[sblock=oc]Pick up the sword and move so that Erdolliel is 15' W(Left?) of the doppleganger[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 1, 2009)

Erdolliel picks up her sword and moves closer to her prey.  Kushnak follows, waiting to stop any violence, but none is forthcoming.

Unfazed, at least outwardly, Nethezar continues his exposition on civil service.  "Right now, there is an old lady in the Garden District that needs _your_ help crossing a street.  Go find her."  One of the remaining guards quickly moves to oblige.



[sblock=OOC]In my opinion, picking up her sword is similar to, but not as threatening as, drawing a weapon.  I THINK that I'm going to give Neth a new perform check, rather than auto-end the fascination.  Is that acceptable?  Or should that be enough of a threat to end the fascination?

Also, I discussed this some with o3.  Some of this is just re-hashing that, but some of this goes beyond that a bit.  I think it might be okay to ready to do X if either A or B happens.  I don't think it is okay to ready to do X if A happens or do Y if B happens.  I also don't think Kushnak can ready to enable an AoO against "either a spell or melee," since melee attacks in general don't provoke an AoO.

On the other hand, I think "ready to enable himself to make an AoO" is perfectly acceptable.  The problem, however, is that o3 would then need to communicate under what circumstance he might chose to TAKE an AoO, since you can always opt to not take one when given the chance (presumably so that you can "save" it for later).

I don't want to make this any more complicated than necessary.  For THIS round, I'm assuming that Kushnak is readying to enable himself to make an AoO, and therefore following Erdolliel.  I'm also assuming that Kushnak chose to NOT take the AoO that he could have when Erdolliel picked up her sword.

If this is problematic, let me know.  I'm trying to not ruffle too many feathers.  Would it be helpful if you guys posted your actions (temporarily) in sblocks to me?  Assuming that Ti could exercise enough restraint to not read them...  

Kushnak: readies
Erdolliel: picks up sword; moves
Kushnak: ready triggers, follows
3: fascinated
Nethezar: new perform check 14+, will saves 4, 19, 9, all fail; suggestion to #4, will save 3+ fail
2: fascinated
4: leaves

Back to Kushnak, then Erdolliel.

Initiative
3
Nethezar
2
Kushnak:
Erdolliel (9): 11 nonlethal[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 1, 2009)

[sblock=oc]I think that a re-check might be acceptable since picking up the sword is vaguely reminiscent of drawing it and having it knocked down right away.  Besides, in order to not get punched by Kushnak, Erdolliel would have tried to look as non-threatening as possible...

either way on the sblocks. try though I might, I can't seem to tailor her actions assuming that I don't know that Kushnak will ready to hit her per se, so it might be beneficial to him if we hide them.  I'll also try to contain myself from reading them until after combat is over at the very least.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 4, 2009)

[sblock=oc]Sounds good to me. private sblocks are ok for me. Whatevs[/sblock]

Kushnak remains tense but motionless.

[sblock=di]So I'd like to just keep readying to enable an AoO. But I'm not sure I get to still?  Mainly because I think essentially all of those situations seem more complex than x if a or b. In the end I'd rather just keep the game going. As such I ready to disarm her if she moves toward the Baddy #2.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 4, 2009)

[sblock]I almost failed at my first shot of not looking, not from a lack of restraint, but from a lack of attention...  didn't look though![/sblock]Erdolliel doesn't stay quite so still.[sblock=di]So I figure Kush will try doing what he has been trying to do everytime and take a shot at disarming Erd.  So here's her plan and let me know if it doesn't work mechanically.  Spring attack #2, I assume K will disarm her when she first moves, so she'll draw a dagger while moving and attack with that.  Let's say that she moves 5' N, 5' E while drawing, 5' SE, attacks #2 +8 1d4+2, moves 5'NW, moves 15' W.  Also, dodge bonus on K (duh...I should have said that before) and I think that mobility should kick in making my AC against K 23.  
If he fails to disarm me, (unlikely though that is...) I won't draw the dagger and will just attack with the sword +9 1d8+3.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 4, 2009)

Erdolliel lunges toward the doppelganger.  Kushnak's swings at the elf and knocks her sword away.  With no delay, however, the elf pulls out a dagger as she moves and jabs it into the doppelganger's arm.

The other guard, startled out of his reverie, shouts obscenities in the direction the others fled.  He then fires at Erdolliel but misses, drops his crossbow, and pulls out a sword.

"Dammit!" Nethezar curses under his breath.  The scholar pulls out a feather and waives it at the guard.  "Why did the cockatrice cross the road?" he asks.  "Because it's like a chicken."  The terrible joke falls flat, and the guard shrugs off Nethezar's spell.

The doppelganger, like the other guard, also fires at the elf, misses, and exchanges the crossbow for a sword.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: readies
Erdolliel: moves
Kushnak: ready triggers; attempts to disarm E, opposed rolls 16+ vs 1!, E is disarmed
Erdolliel: draws dagger while moving; spring attack 2, 15+ hit, 6 damage; moves back
3: shoots E with x-bow, 7+ miss; drops x-bow; draws sword
Nethezar: _hideous laughter_ on 3, will save 18+ succeeds
2: shoots E, 1! miss; drops x-bow; draws sword

Back to Kushnak.

Initiative & status
3
Nethezar
2: 6 damage
Kushnak:
Erdolliel (9): 11 nonlethal[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 5, 2009)

"Goddammit indeed.  I'm begining to doubt your worth you ignorant dunce." Kushnak spits, keeping his eyes locked on #2. 

[sblock=oc]ready to attack disarm a bad guy that comes within reach. Can't get google docs up nowish. Can try updating in the morning.  Disarm is +25, dodge on 2.  [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 5, 2009)

Erdolliel pulls out a wand while stepping closer again and fires it at the shapeshifter.  She then retrieves her sword.[sblock=oc]draw MM CL7 wand while taking a 5' step E. fire at #2 4d4+4 then drop the dagger and pick up her sword which should be SE of her.  dodge bonus 2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I believe that Erdolliel's proposed course of action cannot be done in its entirety.

Using the wand obviously requires her to use a standard action.  Therefore, all she has left is either (1) a move, or (2) a move-equivalent action plus a 5-foot step (because the 5-foot step action is only available if you make no other movement).

The special draw-a-weapon-while-moving action can only be used if the movement is a regular move.  Not a 5-foot step.  See here.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 5, 2009)

Erdolliel moves closer while retriving a wand.  She then lets loose a volley of energy at the shapeshifter.[sblock=oc]draw MM CL7 wand while moving 10' E. fire at #2 4d4+4. dodge bonus 2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 6, 2009)

As Kushnak prepares to defend himself, Erdolliel sends bolts of force driving into the doppelganger.

The other guard, clearly flummoxed at the situation, screams loudly for more guards, hoping that some passing citizen might summon more help.  *"You tried to stop her.  Restrain her now and I will vouch for you.  Don't let her kill us!"*

"Why did the wolf cross the road?  It was tied to the cockatrice," Nethezar explains to the guard, who immediately falls to the ground in a fit of laughter.  "Whatever we are doing, we'd best finish quickly."

The doppelganger, looking like a trapped animal, lunges at Erdolliel.  The elf, however, gracefully side-steps the sword.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: readies
Erdolliel: draws while moving; wands #2, 10 damage
3: delays
Nethezar: _hideous laughter_ on 3, will save 12+ fails
2: moves; attacks E, 7+ miss

Initiative & status
3: prone, 8 rounds left
Nethezar
2: 16 damage
Kushnak:
Erdolliel: 11 nonlethal [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 6, 2009)

"Fine." Kushnak says half-heartedly before stepping into his foe. 

[sblock=oc]5' step "ne"; full attack #2: +17/12 2d6+8[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 6, 2009)

Kushnak lays into the doppelganger.  With two powerful strokes, Kushnak tears his chest open.  It collapses to the ground.

Despite it clearly being dead, however, unlike the doppelganger's you've fought in the past, this one makes no shapechange to return to its natural form.
[sblock=OOC]Since things might change as a result of K's action, I'm going ahead.

Kushnak: step; full attack 2, 6+ hit, 15+ hit, 27 damage... dies

For the moment, we will stay in rounds.  Erd is next.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ti]The _suggestion_ is obviously over.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 7, 2009)

Erdolliel frowns at the corpse.  "Well that's not how it's supposed to work. At least we removed him before he could strike against us."[sblock=oc]delay until Kushnaks turn?  since talking is a free action can we have a short conversation without waiting for our specific turns?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm okay with you guys just talking, if you are okay with me voted-best-housing the passage of time.  You know, for when the laughing guy stops... or if anything else happens...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 9, 2009)

Kushnak glares at Erdolliel and says "Unless you can dispel a ruse, this is an innocent man we've killed on your hunch and we'll be hung for this once more guard arrives.  If you can't prove our innocence here, and perhaps even if you can, we should flee imediately."

He steps away slightly to the southwest and glances between the two expectently.

[sblock=oc]I'm fine with the voted best house.    I assumed based on a fuzzy memory that SW-ish is the closest WALL, not gate.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 9, 2009)

Erdolliel bristles at Kushnak's words, I *know* that I saw his face shift!  And then that voice... her voice trails off uncertainly.  "Maybe if he has a crystal!"  Erdolliel says as she searches the corpse beneath her.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 9, 2009)

Nethezar says nothing, though he appears to be trying to burn a hole in Erdolliel with his eyes.

Erdolliel quickly frisks the body.  She finds no crystal, but she does find, underneath his chainmail helmet, a curious-looking hairclip, barely attached to his short hair.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2009)

Erdolliel holds her breath and removes the hairclip.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 10, 2009)

When Erdolliel removes the hairclip, she suddenly sees the man's hair slightly change color, his nose widen, his cheeks become slightly less gaunt.  In short, his appearance visibly, though not drastically, changes.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 11, 2009)

Kushnak's jaw drops slightly. "That's it is it? We've made a grievous error.  I've murdered this man with no just cause."

He hangs his head, chin to his chest, looking incredibly forlorn and defeated before continuing.  

"We must press on.  There will be justice wrought against us for this, but not here, and not now.  We have faltered here, but we must not fail.  Follow me.  Now we flee as true criminals."

Kushnak lifts his head and scans the streets before sprinting toward the nearest city wall.

[sblock=oc] The intention being to dimension door us outside the city walls.  Find a place relatively free of people and go the maximum distance 'out'.  1000' is the full range. DD  I can carry the 3 of us it looks like. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 11, 2009)

Erdolliel follows Kushnak somewhat reluctantly, taking the hair clip with her.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 11, 2009)

Nethezar casts a _haste_ spell, and the trio quickly darts off, leaving the still-laughing last guard behind.  With magical speed, the trio quickly reaches the city wall with no sign of any pursuit, and Kushnak's spell teleports them outside the walls, though there are still buildings around in the sprawl.

Seeing no one in earshot, Nethezar turns to Erdolliel.  "What in the Nine Hells was that about?" he demands in an icy tone.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 11, 2009)

Erdolliel cocks her head looking curiously at Nethezar.  "So the half crazed scholarly type has his own limits even eh?  I suppose I could try to give more explanation than you ever do, though I wouldn't for your benefit alone." She says in a cool tone of her own. "I saw the guard's features shift, and then there was a voice that told me it was a changeling and that I must act quickly.  So I guess I did..."  The elf's voice trails off again and she pauses for a moment.  "We should probably figure out what this clip actually does, but first we have a meeting to attend no?  I just hope that the whole situation wasn't a setup..."  The elf then begins to walk towards the park and Eligos.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 16, 2009)

"A voice?  You ignorant twit.  The next time some 'voice' tells you to do something stupid, consider repeating it outloud for some assistance in decision making."

"Obviously the clip allows some subtle change in appearance, which so 'cleverly' deluded you into that murderous crapstorm we just fled from."

Kushnak walks a few steps away and mutters a few inaudible words before turning back to his companions.

"What's done is done.  From now on, we WILL confirm all 'changlings' before murdering them.  We should make our meeting and lets try to avoid any more confrontations."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 17, 2009)

Before the group begins moving, Nethezar interjects, "At the risk of sounding contrary, if Erdolliel was responding to a voice, I didn't hear it.  If it was in her head, it very well might have been coupled with a mind controlling effect.  There are quite basic spells that could accomplish this, much like what I did with the guards."  The scholar shrugs.  "I would _detect magic_ to see if there is a lingering aura, however, the spells able to accomplish this are so basic that their auras would, undoubtedly, have already dissipated.  But we can learn more by making our meeting."

It takes only a couple minutes to walk to the Caravan Park.  It is well-named, as what would be empty space is filled tightly with wagons, tents, and makeshift shops.  At this time of night, the bar is easy to find.  It is a large tent, with flaps wide open, with music and laughter pouring out.

Inside are makeshift tables and stools consisting of barrels or whatever else might be suitable to sit upon.  The "bar" itself is little more than a roped-off area in the center of the tent, within which sit kegs of beer and wine.  Customers appear to bring up their own mugs and even waterskins to get them filled.  A sloppily written sign advertises rental of the house mugs, for those that don't have their own.

Looking around, the trio doesn't see anyone that appears to be Eligos.  For the moment, at least, no one appears to have taken much interest in your arrival.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 28, 2009)

[sblock=oc]I realized last night that i don't have any reason to wait til Ti is back to post.... go me.[/sblock]

"Let's keep as low a profile as we can.  Eligos will find us once he's sure we're alone and aren't imposters."  Kushnak proceeds to find a 'defensible' table nearish the door.

[sblock=oc] Defensible means not in the middle of the room mostly i think. Preferably someplace we can see the door from.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 5, 2010)

Erdolliel scowls at Nethezar's reasoning, but doesn't object to it.  "It was just as though someone were speaking to me.  I don't like the thought that something is poking around in my head."  When they get tot he bar, she merely nods at Kushnak's suggestion and sits down, scowling at anyone that gets too close to the table.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 5, 2010)

Kushnak finds a make-shift table that seems suitable.  Soon enough, the trio has a round of drinks and, as inconspicuously as possible, waits for Eligos.

Time passes, but even though drinking slowly, the first round is long gone.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 5, 2010)

"Maybe this whole situation was just a setup?"  Erdolliel muses darkly as she finishes off her mug.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 5, 2010)

"Yes, this isn't right.  He should have been here by now.  Finding him is our only real hope right now however.  Lets wait a while longer, even if it means risking more confrontation.....  We may need to find someplace close to stay the night though."

[sblock=oc]Wait for a while longer, and then kick it and regroup i guess.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 5, 2010)

[sblock=oc]agreed[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 5, 2010)

"A setup, or something stopped Eligos.  I'm not sure which possibility is worse..." Nethezar's voice trails off.

The trio waits a little while longer, but no one ever seems to take any interest.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 5, 2010)

"Damnit. We need to find a place to stay and reset ourselves.  Attempting to get back into the city and look for him in our current state isn't realistic.  Come on."

[sblock=oc]not sure about the lay of the land out here, but can we find someplace to stay other than this place nearish enough that we are going to walk forever to get there?  preferably some 'safe enough' inn where we might have to fend off locals but aren't going to stand out on either side of average.  mostly we just need to try to rest without getting in another encounter(or at least i think so) [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 5, 2010)

[sblock=oc]If there was some sort of secluded wood stand or something we could probably just hole up there too.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 7, 2010)

*Day 46*

The trio looks around a bit, but it seems that most of the people in the caravan park simply camp out.  Deciding it would be safer to camp some distance away, the trio finds a relatively secluded spot, sets watches, and rests.

Fortunately, the night passes without incident.

A light rain comes with the dawn.  Gloomily, the rain begins to worsen as the sun rises further.  Before the trio is even ready to break camp, the sky is dark and a torrential downpour soaks them thoroughly.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 8, 2010)

"Should we see if we can get in through the front gate?  I have some disguise kits and this new hair clip thing.  It might be best to save your trick for a quick exit from the town rather than entry."  Erdolliel suggests cautiously.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 8, 2010)

Nethezar adds, "Since... the cube incident," he says omniously, "I have become extremely adept at utilizing disguise kits.  Further, I have magic that can enhance my own disguise and can give me the ability to... 'sell' is the term... even a barely plausible story to the gate guard."
[sblock=OOC]Also, Neth has an ID spell open for today, though I assume you won't take the time until later.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 10, 2010)

"I have no means to obscure my appearance, so without assistance from one of you, i will require a different method."


"I would like to take some time to send a message to Eligos, if possible.  Should he be alive and able to respond i would like to know anything we can."

[sblock=oc]
I wanna use sending assuming there are no objections.  

25 word max, and eligos can respond(not sure under what conditions he couldn't):

I'll say:  "Guards looking for us.  Returning to city and will seek you unless you respond negavitely.  if you are free and safe we can meet elsewhere."

Should do.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 10, 2010)

"We can likely provide you with assistance on a disguise."[sblock=oc]cool .  I love using seldom used spells!  Also, I feel like there has to be a way for Neth to use the kit on Kush, I suppose it would change the appearance still and therefore give him the +2 circumstance bonus, but maybe not effect the disguise skill check itself since Kushnak is doing the 'acting'.  Maybe I'm not right though, I dunno...  Also I'm going to Portland for a couple days and may or may not be online much.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Interesting... The text of the disguise skill clearly contemplates creating a disguise for oneself.  But is there any reason Neth can't use his skill to create a disguise for Kush?  In any case, using _disguise self_ and _glibness_, Neth has +24 disguise and +44 to bluff before any dice are rolled.  So, he could probably help you guys make even just minor changes in appearance, and make a major change to himself coupled with a whopper of a story that would be sufficient to get you in the gate.

But, I'll hold off on that and just give you Eligos' response for now...[/sblock]
Nethezar nods.  "I should be able to do something.  But, yes, let us send a message to the sage first."

Kushnak mumbles and gestures for several minutes and touches Eligos with his message.  Immediately thereafter, the sage responds, "Come to my home, if you can safely do so.  I shall endeavor to ease issues with the guard."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 10, 2010)

Kushnak focuses intently before abruptly lifting his head and errupting "Damnit.  We are being led to a trap.  And it is the kind of trap we can not do without.  Eligos told us quite explicitly his home was compromised..... gah.... he has responded, and asked us to meet him at his home."

"We have no choice.  Eligos answered my call, and he is the answerer to all our questions.  Even if he is compromised, and this is a setup, we need the results, the...  damnit."

Kushank paces violently.  Stomping and clearly attempting to destroy the very earth under his feet.

"We must.   Prepare me as you can, stay close at the gate though, we may have to prematurely depart."



[sblock=oc]  if i can do anything that doesn't make my disguise worse, i'll try.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2010)

Erdolliel pauses in thought as she begins to work on her disguise.  "It is possible that he never sent the first message.  We likely should have questioned the delivery boy more thoroughly.  Talking with him will hopefully answer more questions than create new ones.  We must be extra wary yet again as we enter his house."[sblock=oc]Disguise +0 to assist with Neth...  I never meant to imply that she was able to use the kits I guess, but everytime we've divvied treasure up, everyone has said "give the rogue the disguise kits"...  or maybe I have wanted to just get rid of them, who knows.  Neth can get practice making us both up...  +2 circumstance bonus![/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2010)

Nethezar helps make only subtle changes to Kushnak and Erdolliel's appearances.  The scholar covers their armor with cloaks.  With application of some make-up, he makes Kushnak look slightly younger, perhaps 13 or 14 years-old.  With the same, he brings Erdolliel up to middle-age.  As for himself, with the aid of his magic augmenting the makeup, Nethezar becomes a middle-aged half-orc.

At the gate, Nethezar spins a fanciful tale of a family: a half-orc, his elven wife, and the half-orc son from a previous marriage.  Farmers with a good crop that year, coming to the Free City on holiday.  With the incredible story, plus a couple of coins, the trio enter the gate without having to subject themselves to a search.

Once inside and clear of ears, Nethezar suggests, "We should head to the sage's promptly.  It will attract attention if I have to cast my spell again, and these disguises should get us that far without the guards suspecting our true identities."
[sblock=OOC]I'm moving ahead.[/sblock]
Soon enough, the trio has made their way, unmolested, to Eligos' white home.  From the outside, at least, nothing appears to be amiss.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 13, 2010)

"There's little reason to delay, prepare as you would for any fight.  I'm certain this will be one."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2010)

Nethezar nods and gives each of the three a blessing.  "In case this illithid is here."
[sblock=OOC]Neth casts _protection from evil_ on each of you, unless either of you cast the spell for yourself.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2010)

Erdolliel gives a nod and casts additional protection on herself.  [sblock=oc]Since I don't think she could nonchalantly knock on the door with a drawn sword, she'll just cast extended mage armor on herself and then knock.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2010)

Erdolliel knocks on the door.  The aged elf Pollard opens the door almost immediately.  He quickly stands to the side, however, and you can see Eligos coming toward the door.

Eligos looks askance for a moment as he looks at the trio.  "That _is_ you.  Come in.  No formality is necessary.  I have had only the briefest communication with my contact with the guards, but there may be trouble, based upon what little my contact has told me."

The sage waives you in begins walking toward a different room than the parlor you've seen before.  "I assume you've not had breakfast yet.  Pollard will prepare a full meal, if you have time for it."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 15, 2010)

Erdolliel sighs and mutters under her breath,  "Can't we ever just get a simple brawl in this place?"  Louder she says "We recieved word from you last night Eligos, but you were not at the meeting place.  Our troubles would be much less if we never left the inn."[sblock=oc]Listen +13  Spot +13 just in case she can detect anyone hiding in the askance room...  She'll follow Kushnak's lead on entering the house, being sure to not stay too close to either him or Nethezar.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 18, 2010)

"Someone, either you or someone who knows an awful lot about you, is dragging us around this city by our noses.  We will be dead or driven mad if we don't have some direction soon.  Left waiting for your whims will certainly leave us dead."

"Unless you can provide us concrete answers to our original purpose NOW, we could do as well to ask random strangers on the street.  I'm beginning to believe that you may be as much a part of this deception and delay as the illithid plot is."

"Do you have ANYTHING for us?  And don't bother again with the 'i dare not blah blah blah' speech.  If we are to survive long enough to do anything with your research we have to know that you are at least accomplishing SOMETHING.  Otherwise we would be better served to eliminate this illithid and as much of his plot as we are able to in hopes of discovering the reasons for his apparent interest in us."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 18, 2010)

Eligos seems taken aback, as he abruptly stops mid-stride.  While the sage quickly, and obviously, adopts a steely calm as Kushnak lays into him, Kushnak's words are clearly a surprise.

"I... see," Eligos replies as he thinks for a moment.  "Things have clearly escalated.  Pollard," he turns to the elven manservant, "we will have a breakfast in the dining room."

The sage turns back to the trio. "We've a great deal to discuss.  First and foremost, I did not send you any message last night.  Second, do come in.  You cannot stay on the street much longer before someone notices."

Eligos steps further inside, toward the direction of, you presume, the dining room.

"Shall I start with what I know, or do you want to tell me what happened?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 18, 2010)

Kushank follows Eligos and continues unphased.  "Of course you didn't send us any message.  Well you are in as much danger as we are if that's true.  They know about you and at least some details about our association."

"We received word from a messenger that we were to meet you at a bar outside the city.  On our journey out of town, our lovely companion, lead by a voice in her head, rampaged against a group of guards.  We fought, they lost.  1 died.  We presumed him to be a shapeshifter, again at the advice of the lady, but it does not appear that he was in anyway.  We evacuated and went to the meeting place. We waited there to no avail.  We rested, contacted you and came back into the city.  Here we are again."

"Is that sufficient?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 18, 2010)

Eligos sighs audibly.  "I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that such was probably a scheme by the illithid.  I think I mentioned that they are extremely intelligent."

Following Kushnak, Nethezar adds, "And with the mind gem... thing... that the doppelganger's had, they probably pulled knowledge of Eligos right out of Erdolliel's head."

Eligos leads you into a very fine dining room and invites you to each have a seat.  Almost immediately, Pollard enters with hot coffee and tea.

"Please, drink and eat while I let you know what I've discovered," the sage offers.  He talks a small gulp of his own tea and gives you a briefing.

"All of the clues that you have found point to one dark secret.  There exists a minor deity, which exercises dominion in the areas of the creation of and mastery over undead.  That deity is Kyuss.

"The zombie-like undead that you have fought, the so-called Spawn of Kyuss, while the most notorious of Kyuss' creations, are also the least dangerous.  They are, however, extremely fecund, as they can infect the very persons attempting to destroy them, and thereby increase their numbers.

"The presence of the Spawn of Kyuss in the Cairn Hills region, especially combined with the worms you have found, clearly indicates that the cult of Kyuss has become more active in the area.  That cult, traditionally, has been small and, relatively, without influence or power.  Often, a sect of the cult was simply a single priest living a double life.

"The Ebon Triad, however, is much newer and, in fact, is not inherently a part of the cult of Kyuss at all.  Your evidence suggests an alliance between the two.  There must be some dark purpose behind such an alliance.  While I can only speculate, I suspect it may relate to the coming Age of Worms.

"The Age of Worms has been spoken of for as long as any other such tale has been told.  It has often been called other things: the End Times, The Dark Age, the Eternal Ruin...  The Age of Worms is an ancient set of prophecies outlining a transformation of the entire world, a time when life gives way... to something else.  Some rare texts, the _Book of Vile Darkness_, _Libris Mortis_, the _Necronomicon_, and the _Apostolic Scrolls_ have recordings of these prophecies.  They can also be found inscribed in ancient ruins throughout the world.

"There are many theories about the Age of Worms.  But I can tell you that I have never seen so many references from different sources as the evidence you have found.  Something is building."

Eligos shakes his head and sighs again.  "Unfortunately, that does not give you much in the way of 'concrete' detail.  On the other hand, there can be little doubt that the illithid is connected somehow with one or both of these cults, unless you have done something else in the past that would make people seek your destruction with such vehemence."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 20, 2010)

"Can I stop worrying about who is or has been in my head once we eliminate this illithid?  Because if so, I say we go find it immediately!"  Erdolliel growls after Eligos finishes.  She then turns to the scholar with a question.  "So, I take it that all of these delays for you to research have been so that you can track down and study these rare texts?  Is there any more information you can give us?  We've already made some arrangements to deal with the Spawn and the Triad's base has been eliminated.  Also, the shapeshifter and illithid plots could still just be coincidence and not necessarily tied to events in the Cairn Hills could they not?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 20, 2010)

"While i see your line of thought girl, i've found that coincidence is more often ignorance in disguise.  Since we're talking about some kind of apocalypse-inducing movement I'm betting everything is connected."

"I don't particularly know that we can derail whatever momentum has built up in this city.  They've entwined themselves high into the societal elite here and displacing them will require more than a few hapless adventurers from the country.  Unfortunately for us, there is no choice but to try.  No one is likely to listen to us anymore than they already have and, as Eligos has said, we're dead unless we fight back."

"We've damaged whatever movement exists and we can only hope to damage them into retreat."

Kushnak looks over his companions for a moment before continuing, "It seems like we're back to just us against the world.  We should get to saving it."

Turning to Eligos he asks "With your obvious wealth and influence, can you provide us assistance?  Assuming you aren't part of the plot, you must believe that our cause is sufficiently honorable to sacrifice some of your luxury to help.  Or perhaps you will 'try' to change things from within? While your investigation thus far enlightened us to the endgame for these individuals, i can't say it's given us more than a clearer picture of the stakes. We would appreciate any tangible help you can provide.  "


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 21, 2010)

Eligos shakes his head in response to Erdolliel.  "While I understand your frustration with the generality of my synopsis, the delay was not caused by me tracking down and studying the rare texts.  On the contrary, at best I have found only second, third, or even fourth-hand accounts.  Not only are these specific texts extremely rare, they were created for and studied by groups of people that consider themselves elite and require extreme secrecy to survive.

"The Ebon Triad, for example, is dedicated to merging the gods Hextor, Vecna, and Erythnull into a mighty overgod.  They are, however, considered heretics even by the clerics of those gods.  You would be hard pressed to find information about the Ebon Triad, because the Triad itself must operate so secretly, and the churches of those three gods keep it brutally suppressed to avoid losing converts to the cult.

"In short, I have never seen a physical copy of any of these texts, and even the Great Library here has never possessed them.

"As for coincidence, I cannot say whether or not the doppelgangers and illithid were specifically involved with the cults.  But the half-orc's thoughts resonate with my own."

Eligos looks at Kushnak and adopts what looks like an attempt to be stern.

"I'm sure it will be difficult to understand, but my wealth is not particularly liquid... or fungible, perhaps, is more understandable.  I do not have a large pile of gold that I can transfer to you.  In the Free City, a great deal operates on credit; credit attached to a name.  To be honest, you would be surprised how wealthy the three of you would be if you gave up adventuring and used your expensive magical equipment to set yourself up.  While my work as a sage is sufficient to pay the expenses I still have, initially the funding...

"Well, I'm rambling.  I can help you a little.  First, I can, without charge, identify magical items for you, if you give me some notice.  Pearls cost money, but I can spare that much.  No one questions a sage acquiring pearls.  Second, I will do my utmost to stifle any issues with the guards.  The fact that one died makes things much more difficult, but I do have connections that should be enough to divert attention.  Finally, in the market district there is a shop called simply "The Shoppe."  Give this to the proprietor and ask for a scroll of _mind blank_.  It will be a significant asset against the illithid."  The sage quickly scratches a note on a piece of paper and hands it to the half-orc.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 25, 2010)

"Maybe we will have the time to ponder our relative wealth after we neutralize this ilithid monster."  Erdolliel grumbles before her tone softens some.  "The scroll will undoubtably be of great help, and we appreciate the attempt.  How long will it take for your connections to take effect for us to not have to worry about every city guard we pass seeking revenge for his compatriot?  We can only keep up disguises for so long..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 26, 2010)

Eligos shakes his head.  "I do not know.  As soon as I received your message, I contacted some people who might help.  Now that I know more, they can act further.  It will take some time, however.  I will do what I can to send word as soon as I know anything."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 29, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Sorry guys, sick and now oncall. for the last time ever they say, which should be nice [/sblock]

"We are still just puppets in this game i think, but we have to do something.

It seems to me the place to start is this 'cold' forge rather than wandering the sewers of this city hoping to discover it from underneath.  As much as i dislike the idea of wandering openly in the city, we will have to trust disguise as far as we can.  "

Turning to Eligos, Kushank asks with surprising anticipation, "That is, unless Eligos has access to a reasonably accurate map of this city's sewers?  Assuming not, is there likely to be any value in waiting here for you to tell all you need?  Or should we get to it immediately and trust the speed and effectiveness of your friends?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 30, 2010)

"Unfortunately, I do not know of any maps of the sewer systems.  The sewers were engineered in a very piecemeal fashion, from what I've heard, and they are not well-managed.  You could, perhaps, attempt to hire a tracker.  Or simply look for beggar's gold in the sewers near the Cold Forge.

"I can, however, touch base with my contacts to get a better read on the situation with the guards before you head out."

Nethezar adds, "That would give me time to identify another of our finds."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 1, 2010)

Erdolliel reaches for the tea tray.  "I might as well not waste any more time not eating this breakfast then..."[sblock=oc]If we don't have anything else that needs ID, Erdolliel will pass over the hair clip.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 2, 2010)

"That would be most helpful.  I would rather try finding this illithid immediately, rather than traipsing through the sewers randomly.  But if the guard is 'out to get us' it would be better to avoid more unnecessary confrontation"

[sblock=oc]So wait for eligos,  then we'll either be heading to the cold forge again, or looping back to the other sewer entrance.  either way we should plan on picking up that mind blank and one of the arcane people(whoever's a better bet) should hold onto that.

I think that the party sheet is accurate, so the only un-id'd thing we have is the clip.

we did buy some scrolls recently right?  i'll try to dig those up and divy them up as necessary.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 2, 2010)

Eligos nods.  "Make yourselves comfortable, then.  Please, enjoy the food.  Pollard will take care of any needs you have.  I will return as soon as I can find some news."  With that, the sage a cloak from the manservant and departs.

Nethezar quickly downs some of the food and begins working on the hair clip.  About an hour later, the scholar gives a chuckle.  "Now I know why you saw the guard change appearance."  Nethezar puts the clip in his hair, and after a moment, a scar covers half his face.  Another moment later, he appears to be a female elf.  After another moment, he's a human is full armor.

"It works just like the spell I use, except that you can use it over and over.  This will be helpful today."

Shortly after that, Eligos returns.  "It is better than I had anticipated.  The three guards still alive have already reported to their superiors that someone had enchanted them and given them a magic trinket to create a disguise.  I made no mention of it, but surely the illithid was responsible for the entire thing.  Not wanting word to spread of the guards being compromised, and knowing that whomever killed that guard must have been defending himself, there is already a plan in being made.  They intend to sweep the whole thing under the rug.  Of course, that requires them not asking any questions to find the three of you.  I'm sure there is more to it than that, but I doubt the details matter.  You may still want to use some discretion and disguise, but the guards should not be actively looking for you."
[sblock=OOC]The hair clip is a hat of disguise.

I THINK that Erd has a better chance of being able to activate the scroll.  It requires a caster level check, and Neth's is only the equivalent of half his level, rather than his full level (from the magic domain).[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 3, 2010)

[sblock=oc]We'll let Erd take it then.  She's the one who'll need it anyway(i think)[/sblock]

"Convenient for us it would seem.  Let's not delay then.  We should find your man and his scroll and then see about finding this illithid.  And if we can, try to avoid murdering any guards.  I can't imagine our luck will hold forever."

"While disguises don't seem necessary are they valuable still?  Given these creatures have a permanent window into our minds, superficial changes may not help much. But then again, if we have the ability, we should probably attempt it anyway."

"Any further words of advice, Eligos?  If not, let's set to this."

[sblock=oc]It has come to my attention that Kushnak shouldn't have any idea what mind blank actually does.  i'm assuming the others do but i'm not sure exactly how much they know so we might actually need to ask Eligos what it does first. if so, we do. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 5, 2010)

"Mind blank is a powerful spell that will protect a person from just about any mental interference.  Assuming we succeed in activating the scroll, we will have one day of protection to find the creature.  The creature has been focusing on me so far, so it might be in our best interest to give the benefit of the protection to me, but I would be open to other alternatives as well.  My knowledge is patchy since I...acquired it in such an unusual fashion.  Have I neglected anything important Eligos?"[sblock=oc]I also think Erd should get the mind blank since she has a craptastic will saving throw...

I'm pretty sure that we made a scroll of Darkvision and Invis Sphere, and a scroll of stone shape and shatter.  Since the ruse happened that night, we didn't make a scroll of dispel magic and glitterdust, one of water breathing and darkness, or one of remove curse and restorartion lesser.  Erd doesn't have the right spells memorized anymore either so we probably can't just take today to make them and then hunt the Illithid tomorrow.  Unless we think that spell prep was done last night before the interruption?  I was assuming it was done when we finally made camp.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2010)

Eligos nods toward Erdolliel.  "That is what the spell does.  I'm sure it will be a large boon against the illithid.  I have no other advice to offer."
[sblock=OOC]So, I only have the most dim and vague recollection of the scrolls.  I do recall that there was an intention of making them, but I don't remember anything else.  As for spell prep, I'm pretty sure we've decided (more than once) that both Kushnak and Nethezar prepare spells in the morning, right?

And I'm getting ready to leave soon.  I dunno that it is worth bringing my computer up.  So I'm probably not posting until Monday.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 11, 2010)

[sblock=oc]I'll admit it i'm dense.  I read the above post by Di to mean that he hadn't completed posting (because perhaps something was going to happen or somesuch) and that he would do so on monday...  Sorry guys. :s

we did decide that we prep in the morning yes.  we should go with having created:

scroll of Darkvision, Invis Sphere, stone shape and shatter[/sblock]

"Very well.  That should be of a great boon.  I would suggest we disguise ourselves as best we can until we're off the streets.  And definitely once we've received and used this scroll.  I am ready to leave as soon everyone else is."

[sblock=oc]Probably give Erd or me the clip and play a little dress up like before and then head to the mind blank guy.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 11, 2010)

"Agreed, let's go."[sblock=oc]sounds good on going and one of us being disguised with the "hat" and one of us being disguised with Neth's help.  I don't think it particularly matters which is which, but if I'm wrong, Erdollile can will take the "hat".[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the Monday confusion stuff.  I assume that Erd is making the darkvision scroll but Neth is making the others?[/sblock]
The trio adopts disguises once more and heads out.  Fortunately, either the disguises work, or the guards indeed lost interest in the trio, as they have no trouble moving about.

The first stop is to the market and "The Shoppe."  When you first enter, it seems as if you've found the wrong place.  Rather than an array of magical tomes, trinkets, and items, the displays all contain rather mundane and mismatched housewares, curtains, used furniture and the like.  But when the note is handed to the proprietor, he recognizes it immediately and asks what is needed.  He then simply reaches a hand into the small bag on his hips and pulls out a scroll and turns it over.

Nethezar whispers, "If he just happens to have a scroll of such power on his person, it would be interesting to know what else is in that bag.  Something tells me we aren't likely to ever find out."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 14, 2010)

"True, but maybe someday we can find our way into it..."[sblock=oc]erd made 1 scroll with both invisibility sphere and darkvision on it.  Neth made 1 scroll with the other 2 on it.  I'm good with continuing on to Cold Forge.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 18, 2010)

"Before we go plotting against him, lets see about our current business...."

"We should use that scroll as soon as possible. And with minimal discussion i think. It will serve us best."

[sblock=oc]assuming it works(and there's no objection) lets head to the cold forge[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]So... ummm...  Erd got a 1...  So the spell fails.  But she got a 10 on the wisdom check.  Seriously... you got screwed.  Ummm... sorry about that...

So, I dunno if you guys want to do something else...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Sonofa...[/sblock]

"This is most unfortunate.  A delay of a day is likely to just bring more forceful assaults against us.  We can't safely wait this out somewhere in the city.  We can either find someone capable of casting this for us, or proceed without its protection.  Are you capable Nethezar?  Or perhaps we should seek assistance from the clerics of St. Cuthbert."

[sblock=oc]Not sure if Neth is willing to give it a shot, or if Cuthy would be any help.  i'm just grasping.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 24, 2010)

Nethezar curls his upper lip.  "We will either need to find a cleric of St. Cuthbert or a wizard.  In either case, the caster would need to be someone of... substantial power.  The _mind blank_ spell is, from what I know, a spell well above the means of even many accomplished practitioners."
[sblock=OOC]Those damned 8th-level spells.

So, I was meaning to ask your opinions...  Does Erd failing the check mean that the spell is lost from the scroll as if she had cast it?  As far as I can tell, the rules don't say, and I don't think it has ever happened to us before.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 25, 2010)

[sblock=oc]not sure, I'm trying to do a quick check though and someone in the forums referenced DMG, page 214.  so maybe check there?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 25, 2010)

[sblock=oc]I assume you already checked for this, but...  "If she fails, she must make a DC 5 Wisdom check to avoid a mishap (see Scroll Mishaps, below). A natural roll of 1 always fails, whatever the modifiers. "

other than that i'm still looking...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 25, 2010)

[sblock=oc]This is off of the D&D website "If a scroll has a caster level higher than your own, you have to make a Spellcraft check (DC = 1 + the scroll's caster level) to activate the scroll. If you fail the check, you don't activate the scroll and the scroll isn't used up."  Rules of the Game: Using Magic Items (Part Two)

edit x1 so I think that means I get to try again if I want to.  Also I think that since my Wis is higher than 5 I don't get mishaps outside of a natural 1 correct?

edit x2 so I also think that if I can only get a mishap on a natural 1 Erdolliel should try to cast the spell again.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I didn't see anything noteworthy on page 214.

The interpretation from the Rules of the Game article makes sense to me.  So, I think it makes sense to say that failure on the caster level check means that the scroll is simply not activated.  So you can try again.

As for the mishap goo, once again, I believe the rules fail to handle the English language.  The whole thing says:
"If she meets all three requirements but her own caster level is lower than the scroll spell’s caster level, then she has to make a caster level check (DC = scroll’s caster level + 1) to cast the spell successfully. If she fails, she must make a DC 5 Wisdom check to avoid a mishap (see Scroll Mishaps, below). A natural roll of 1 always fails, whatever the modifiers."

Is the last sentence referencing the second sentence, or does it reference the first?  There are arguments supporting both interpretations.

IN ANY CASE, a "DC 5 Wisdom check" means that you roll a d20, add your wisdom MODIFIER (not your wisdom score) and see if it beats 5.  So, I think that Erd could get a mishap on numbers other than a 1.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 26, 2010)

[sblock=oc]oh yeah, modifers...  drat... I can fail on a natural 1-5 then... I don't think it matters which sentence the natural roll of one sentence modifies because a natural 1 is pretty much always a failure isn't it?  or am I stuck in AD&D here still?  If it does matter I think that the std rules of english should apply where the geographically closest thing that can be modified should get modified, namely the second sentence, but it is tricky with all the "fails" thrown in... and it is tricky with my usual lack of caring enough about the english language's structure to actually have a clue...  I heard a good little segment the other day on NPR about the rules of language too btw.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 3, 2010)

[sblock=oc]
So, that skip williams rules of the game article is old and dumb.  spellcraft check to activate the scroll? with the same dc? really? I'll take that.

But his point was clear, failure to activate does not use up the spell.  Which doesn't make any sense because obviously a mishap entails something happening with the spell.  you can't have the spell target someone 'at random' if it was never cast.  unless the mishap is what activates the scroll... which is just confusing... but unrelated.  The scroll wasn't used up and can be retried as much as we're willing to.

I would expect that should they have meant to apply the natural 1 failure to both rolls they would have used language to explicitly support that. (i'm not sure how i still carry any faith in their use of language though)

reading the rules i don't see any reason to interpret the text to indicate that 1 is an auto fail on the caster level check.  i modeled the success chances for both 1 as an autofail and as a valid roll and there's no significant pattern exposed by either model.  There's not really any reason for me to 'believe' they meant it to apply to both.

The 'whatever the modifiers' language strengthens (however slightly) the theory that it applies only to the mishap check as i don't believe there's anything in the core rules to modify your caster level for anything other than SR checks. 

It makes sense to me that they would specifically include the natural 1 failure applying only to the mishap chance, because by level ~8 it would be impossible for lots of casters to fail the mishap roll otherwise(assuming a reasonably strong starting attributes).   Meaning that any 8th level caster could safely cast (and retry) 9th level scrolls until they're successful, without any risk.

So what i'm saying is... there's a good reason to have a natural 1 fail the mishap roll, there is no visible (to me at least) evidence to support it applying to the caster level check, and no significant impact on the outcomes of arbitrary CLC rolls to indicate that a natural 1 makes more 'sense' as a failure.
[/sblock]

[sblock='lessoc'] That being said... and assuming you agree... 

Does Erd want to try again? Do we want her to?  Or are we going looking...
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 4, 2010)

[sblock=oc]I say we have her give it a go once more.  if we again manage to not activate while avoiding a mishap then we might want to consider going to the Neth's house of god and have them cast it for us or something[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'm back from the funeral-ness.  My other uncle died.  I'm getting myself unpacked, and I have a meeting tonight, so I'm just short-posting now.

Erd gets a 15+ on her second try, so it works.

Unless one of you says something, I'm going to assume that you're going to the Cold Forge area.  I'll post again later (maybe not until tomorrow).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 8, 2010)

The trio decides to risk a scroll mishap, and Erdolliel tries to use the scroll again.  Fortunately, the spell is a success, and the elf feels powerful magical protection settle around her thoughts.

The trio then makes way to the area of the Cold Forge.  The district is quite busy with people coming and going, though nothing appears out of the ordinary.  The easiest access to the sewers would be the manhole near the shop, though it is quite conspicuously in the middle of the street.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 9, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Yay[/sblock]

"Let's go in and ask around.  Alert eyes.  We can look for a less obvious entrance within, and if not, can explore the alleyways.  There may be something."

[sblock=oc]Not sure if going inside will actually yield anything.  Mostly just want to look at the people and the place.  "Is that an illithid in the corner?" kind of things.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 11, 2010)

Erdolliel gives a warm smile and a strong laugh before walking amiably into the shop.  Once inside she keeps an eye out while maintaining a friendly demeanor.  [sblock=oc]I don't think I checked this since O3 posted, but EN tells me I have, oh well...  Spot +13 Listen +13  Gather Info +0[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 11, 2010)

The trio enters and finds the Cold Forge to be a fairly busy smithy.  The front area of the shop is a large open area with wares on display, ranging from swords and axes to plate armors.  Some appear solid and sturdy, while others look more like ornamentation than functional weaponry.  A few shoppers browse the wares, while one stands up at the front counter pouring over a catalog.  Behind the counter, the human proprietor with a dour expression surveys everyone.  A curtained-off doorway leads to the back, from which sounds of the forge can be heard.

The trio begins to ascertain the situation.  Erdolliel begins looking around, but notices nothing out of sorts.  Talking with the proprietor informs you that he is the owner and named Crusty Patten.  Patten is extremely foul-mouthed.

With some convincing by Nethezar, along with a few coins, Patten is persuaded that, as potential clients, you should be allowed to see the forge itself.  He gives you a brief tour of the back, quickly introducing you to two smiths.  The smithy has a drain for its runoff, though the drain is covered by a grate.  Even if the grate were gone, it would be difficult to squeeze through, especially for Kushnak.  It would not, however, be impossible.

Other than the drain, there seems little of note in terms of the architecture of the place.  And no one you've seen inside particularly screams "I'm an illithid."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 17, 2010)

Erdolliel leads the group back outside and around a corner.  "It looks like the street is our best bet.  I can make us less visible, but it might still cause suspicion on such a busy street."[sblock=oc]I finally thoroughly checked my spell lists...  duh... I can cast invisibility sphere.  it's a 10' radius on a busy street, but what the hell it's probably better than just pulling up the grate or getting lost or waiting until nightfall and losing half our spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]According to his profile, o3 hasn't even seen your previous post, let alone my post, and you follow up.  But...  I guess I'm gonna post anyway, since it is just Neth offering a suggestion.  And really, "suggestion" does not mean "you should do this."  It's just a suggestion.[/sblock]
Nethezar scratches his chin.  "What if we were to hide in plain sight?  Surely, at least on rare occasions, there must be need for workers to enter the sewers to perform maintenance.  On the one hand, we would be quite conspicuous.  But at the same time, we would not seem out of place."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 19, 2010)

"It seems nearly ridiculous enough to work.  I think we should take a quick look around the area before we decide.  There may be something less conspicuous that's nearby.  If not, i'd prefer to reserve whatever resources we have for a true fight.  If we can get disguises we're confident with, i would like to at least attempt that."

[sblock=oc]I don't suppose we'll find anything, but maybe in an alley or something near by.  Don't need to look for long, just a nearby quick check.  If the 'cost' of our disguises in terms of magic is the same as invisibility sphere, the disguises are probably a better bet.  So if invisibility sphere is cheaper, we'll do it.  Otherwise, disguises sound like fun too.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 20, 2010)

"Good idea on plain sight, if it goes wrong it will probably attract less attention.  I'll go scout."  Erdolliel then slips out of the alley looking for other entrances.[sblock=oc]Di and I talked about it some and since Invis scroll is a 3rd level spell and disguise self is a first, it would probably make more sense to do disguise option.  If there aren't any grates around (spot +13) Erdolliel could use the hair clip to disguise herself as a human male worker.  Then we could use a use of the disguise kit to make Kushnak a little less obvious and go forward with the plan.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 22, 2010)

Erdolliel quickly scouts the nearby area.  Unfortunately, it seems that all of the sewer grates are right in the middle of the roadway, with no openings to be found in alleys and such.

After the elf comes back, Nethezar offers critiques as she uses the hair clip to change her appearance to a male worker.  Nethezar then uses a spell of his own to change himself to wearing a study, but messy suit of coveralls.  "We probably don't need to do too much to Kushnak.  I bet the sewers are crawling with rats and other vermin that engineers would rather be handled by some hired thug, right?  But we should make you at least less recognizable."  The scholar proceeds to dab some make up on the half-orc's face to make some subtle differences.

Nethezar pulls out a scroll with a map on it.  "Any close inspection will show that it is not the sewers, but we don't need it to survive a close inspection."

Holding the map in front of him, Nethezar confidently strides to the middle of the street, gently pushing people out of his way.  "This one, you lout," he calls back to Kushnak and Erdolliel with a strange accent.  "Get this cover off!"

Only barely after Erdolliel and Kushnak can catch up, a guardsman nearby hustles up.  *"What, uhh..."*

"Sewer maintenance," Nethezar turns and explains in the same accent.  "Bi-yearly check ups make sure the tunnels don't collapse and all that.  Don't need the shoppers suddenly falling into a pile of crap, do we?  The bitch of it is the rats and stuff, but Gorsh handles that crap.  Hurry up, pull that damn thing off, you stupid oaf!" Nethezar yells at Kushnak.  "S'posed to be here yesterday, but damn Sammy here read the blasted map wrong!  Spent all afternoon checking the same damn tunnel another crew just checked last week!" Nethezar slaps Erdolliel on the shoulder.

He turns back to the guard.  "While you're here, you mind lowering the cover back on after we get down there?  We'll be down there at least a couple hours, and we'd have hell to pay if some dumb tourist fell in the hole in the meantime."

In short order, the trio finds themselves in the sewers with a guard lowering the cover back in place over them, while thanking the gods he doesn't have your job.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 22, 2010)

When they get down the ladder, Erdolliel quickly finds some helpful shadows and hides.  "Be right back"  She murmurs while scouting the immediate vicinity.[sblock=oc]Scout around the nearest ~100 feet of tunnels in each direction.  Spot +13 LIsten +13 Hide +15 Move Silently +15[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 23, 2010)

Kushnak waits patiently while Erdolliel searches.  

After a moment he says quietly to Nethezar, "I would think these sewers should be relatively patterned.  We should be able to keep track of where we've been and where we haven't if we're careful and assuming we don't need to exit quickly.  I have some chalk.  I believe we could use some marking system."

[sblock=oc]I'm not sure what the environment is like down here. How wide are the tunnels? Is it really wet? relatively dry?  I think we can mark the sides of the tunnels with a system that should be relatively easy to decipher if it turns out to be that way. Probably easiest to go with intersection markings indicating the original direction of entry and some mark for the direction(s) exited and for 'closed' loops some kind of symbol to indicate that.  It should be non-obvious to the casual observer that there's some value to the marks but that should be easy as long as we settle on something. (mostly i just want to try really hard to avoid getting lost, since that seems likely)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 25, 2010)

Erdolliel slips away and begins to explore.  Nethezar nods in response to Kushnak.  "While I am, of course, not actually an engineer, I'd guess that these tunnels were likely built over time, like the city itself.  So there may not be a complete pattern, but they certainly won't be erratic.  The chalk is a good idea.  I suppose we should look for this 'Beggar's Gold' fungus."

Erdolliel's examination of the area nearby shows that there are many tunnels.  They are, predominantly, 10 feet wide and fairly uniform.  Nearly all of the tunnels have some amount of water in them.  Some are just a small trickle, the majority have a least a couple inches of standing water, and in portions the water is a couple feet deep.  The elf, however, doesn't notice any tunnel denizens.  At least not close by.
[sblock=OOC]I think that answers your questions, yes?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 30, 2010)

"Nethezar's right, we should try to find this creature."  And the elf starts looking for the fungus.[sblock=oc]Does she have to do a search check for this?  she will if she does +16 start at the junction closest to the forge if possible.  Did that dwarven sense of underground places transfer with the magic abilities?  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]It would actually be a survival check to look for the fungus.  Though there are some bonuses due to the particular circumstances here.  'S'okay?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=oc]square[/sblock]

"Agreed, lets proceed carefully.  I can help look possibly."

[sblock=oc]Not sure if you have ranks in survival, but my wisdom mod is pretty good. I'll give it a shot, or assist as appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 3, 2010)

With Nethezar's "everburning morningstar" providing light, the trio systematically explores the sewers, mapping their way while looking for "beggar's gold."  After about an hour, Erdolliel spots a passage with a mark on the wall; it is the same mark as the mark that was on the fake-Allustan doppelganger's forehead.  Heading in that direction, and continuing with precision mapping and doubling back, the trio finds what they seek after only one more hour.

Off to the north of one of the tunnels, the trio sees a large hole that seems to break into natural caves.  Peering inside, a short tunnel leads to a chamber about twenty feet high.  Patches of phosphorescent fungus light the large underground chamber, which is littered with huge swaths of bright yellow fungus and toadstools of various sizes, some gigantic.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2010)

Erdolliel cautiously investigates the room.[sblock=oc]Spot +13 Listen +13 Hide +15 Move Silently +15 Search +16  Hide, move into the room, search before I step anywhere, and try to get a good view of the room.  Let's start at the E side of the opening and move N, N, E, E, NE, NE, E, E.  That should get her to the edge of the picture on the middle square without any fungus.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 5, 2010)

"Take caution, the fungus is likely dangerous in some way. Even if that wasn't mentioned in our discussions...."

Kushnak waits on the near side of the fungus for a report from Erdolliel.

[sblock=oc]Move as close to the fungus as possible without actually being 'in' it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 5, 2010)

Erdolliel cautiously makes her way across the yellow fungus, avoiding any of the toadstools.  Kushnak and Nethezar follow, staying out of the yellow fungus.

However, once Erdolliel's about halfway in, some of the yellow fungus abruptly explodes, spraying spores that cover the elf's face and get into her lungs.

At the same time, the light from Nethezar's "everburning morningstar" touches some of the toadstools, and the things start making an unnatural shrieking sound.  The sound is certainly loud enough to be audible from an extreme distance away, as it echos off the cavern walls.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: Fort save, 5+ fail, 6 Constitution damage
The shriekers don't do anything other than make noise.  They are the numbered things.

For the moment, we aren't in combat per se, since the shriekers don't do anything.  But it may help to explain actions in turn-based increments, in case anything changes.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2010)

Erdolliel starts coughing from the poison and moves back to the others.  "This aught to silence the lot of them..."  She mumbles before making some motions and mumbling some more. [sblock=oc]Move SW, W, NW and cast fireball centering it on #4 (which should make the fireball include #1 without including any of us).  Int check +4 for identifying and knowing anything about the fungus, or maybe a survival check +2 if that seems smarter...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2010)

The elf quickly scrambles back and blasts the room with a burst of magical fire.  The shrieking from the toadstools dies out and they become puddles of dead plant matter, and even the yellow fungus burns away.

"I don't suppose it is just random chance that the entrance to the illithid's lair happens to have such handy noise-makers to signal our arrival..." Nethezar grumbles.  He looks at Erdolliel.  "Are you alright?"
[sblock=OOC]The appropriate skill would be Knowledge (nature).  Untrained, it is just an Int check, but you can't know anything with a DC higher than 10, so Erd is out of luck.

The fireball does 21 damage... More than enough.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2010)

"No." Erdolliel coughs up some more, trying to rid her lungs of the spores.  "At least I won't be if the poison has a second wave."[sblock=oc]Poisons usually have a second wave a minute later right?  and I'm assuming Erdolliel has basic knowledge of poisons.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 7, 2010)

"These will help," Nethezar offers, casting first one spell, then another.
[sblock=OOC]_lesser restoration_ restores 4 of the lost CON; _guidance_ will give Erd +1 on the next save.  Yes, poison does usually require a second save, and I think it is fair enough to let you guys think of that possibility.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2010)

"Thanks" The elf replies.  "The monster almost certainly knows we're here, but hopefully he won't know exactly where."  The elf then gets ready to scout ahead again.[sblock=oc]Spot +13 Listen +13 Hide +15 Move Silently +15 Search +16  Same plan as before, hide, then scout ahead by checking the squares before I advance starting at the square where she got sprayed by the yellow crap.  E, E, NE, then see where the map leads before she proceeds from there.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 9, 2010)

Kushank considers a moment and casts another spell on Erdolliel before she moves away.

"I'm sure that there will be confrontation shortly.  We should be prepared."

[sblock=oc]Extended Bears Endurance  Will help maybe. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 10, 2010)

Better than before. Erdolliel whispers before moving out.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 11, 2010)

Erdolliel slowly moves ahead, with the other following behind.  The cavern narrows to a small tunnel.  Erdolliel catches a flicker of Nethezar's light reflect off of something on the floor of the tunnel.  She pauses and sees that the floor appears to be covered with some liquid.  Looking around a bit more, she can tell that, off to the right, there is a ledge about 10 feet off the ground, though she cannot see what, if anything, might be atop it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 12, 2010)

Erdolliel attempts to determine what the liquid is.[sblock=oc]Not sure if this will work, but can she do a Spellcraft check (+17) like she would for a potion?  My logic being that if it were an acid or a poison of some sort in a bottle she'd have a shot at it, so why not spread out across a floor?  [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 14, 2010)

"Increased mobility may be required.  Let's see if we can tell what this is first."

[sblock=oc] Aid Erdolliel if it's possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 15, 2010)

Erdolliel looks more closely at the liquid on the floor and gives it a good sniff.  While the elf feels confident that the substance is not magical, she's not sure what mundane liquid it might be.  It is certainly not merely water, and Erdolliel thinks it smells a bit like lantern oil.
[sblock=OOC]It isn't magic, so I don't think spellcraft would do it.  That doesn't lead a whole lot of logical options.  I'm sorta houseruling that a raw INT check would give you something.  And I rolled a 20.  So, there's your hint.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 16, 2010)

"Lantern oil??  Well, the bastard knows we're here already..."  Erdolliel says as she digs out an flask of Alchemist's fire and steps back towards the others.  "You might want to shield your eyes" she says before throwing the flask at the oil.[sblock=oc]She has 11 AF's and why not really??[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 19, 2010)

"I'm not sure that's the best idea.  We don't know how much oil there may be...  On the other hand there's obviously some ignition source hidden somewhere...I'd rather it went off on our terms.  I imagine this fire will be larger than we expect though.  Lets get as far away as possible please." Kushnak says with obvious hesitation in his voice as he backs away.

[sblock=oc]This doesn't seem like a great idea....[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 19, 2010)

"I love the smell of cooked elf..." Nethezar mumbles as he quickly backs away.

Erdolliel tosses a flask at the wet substance.  The alchemist fire explodes, and quickly the entire wet area erupts into flames, first quite high, but they immediately die down a bit, to a "simmer."  It would certainly hurt to walk through the flames, though it probably wouldn't _kill_ you.
[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel faintly hears what sounds like a couple whispered words.  She doesn't understand the language, however.  It sounds like it comes from the alcove above and to the east.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 19, 2010)

"Someone's on the ledge, maybe casting a spell!" The elf hisses as she murmurs a spell of her own.[sblock=oc]How high are the ceilings?  Erdolliel casts Fly on herself.  

We are more or less in rounds still right?  She'll head up to the ledge if we aren't.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 19, 2010)

Kushank repeats Erdolliel's spell and follows quickly after.

[sblock=oc]Fly on me, use the last charge from the rod. Follow sword drawn, ready for action.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=oc]draw sword while moving for Erdolliel too[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 20, 2010)

"I'll... wait here," Nethezar pouts.

Kushnak and Erdolliel take flight and get closer to the alcove.  Erdolliel sees three drow, crossbows in one hand and flasks in the other, crouched against the walls waiting to attack.  The trio's reflexes give them the edge.



[sblock=OOC]So, initiative.  EVERYONE rolled at least an 18.  How crazy is that?

Status & Initiative
Kushnak (23): _fly_
Erdolliel (slower 23): _fly_
Nethezar (slowest 23):
1 (slowest-er 23):
2 (22):
3 (21):[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 20, 2010)

Erdolliel moves in to attack.  [sblock=oc]move so that either:  

1) she is flanking #1 with Kushnak and attack #1 +9 1d8+3 +4d6 sneak attack since he's flat footed (I think at least)

2) (if Kushnak successfully grapples #1) she is 5' up and 5' NW of #3 attack #3 +9 1d8+3 +4d6 sneak attack since he's flat footed (I think at least)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 22, 2010)

Kushnak fly to the level of the foes and attempts to grapple with them.

[sblock=oc]  I'm sorry if this is confusing.

Try to get next to #1 with a 5' step. (if i can't then assume just a single grapple attempt against him) 

I'm not sure this works. But if i can, i'll grapple 1, move into his square and then grapple 2 as well. (rules aren't really clear i don't think, but i'm certainly ok with a VBH thing)  in the event that i can't try grappling #2 as well, but still have an available attack, i'd like to  instead use the crossbow for #1 against him.  unless my original grapple failed against 1... then i'll just try again...

Grapple #1 +13  (+9 for the crossbow)

(i'm totally planning on dragging him off the edge of the 'cliff' and dropping them next turn.  fyi)

I've decided i remember that if you can't move into a person's square when you start a grapple, the grapple fails. and since i have no movement if i'm grappling #1, i can't grapple #2 as well... not sure if that's actually the case or not though...  just didn't want to drag out a rules discussion.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 24, 2010)

Kushnak flies up to the closest drow and grabs onto it.  While the drow manages to hold off the half-orc for a moment, Kushnak quickly overpowers it.

Erdolliel flies up to another drow.  She tries to stab the drow, but her aim is off.

Nethezar utters a prayer giving the trio the edge over their foes.

The first drow tries to break free from Kushnak's grasp, but the half-orc is simply too strong.

The second drow summons innate power and covers the area in "shadowy illumination."

The final drow drops its hand crossbow, draws a rapier, and tries to stab Erdolliel.  But its aim is just as off as Erdolliel's.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: "steps"; touch attack 7+ hit; opposed grapple checks 9+ v 20+, fail; tries again (so... i don't remember whether K needs to make another touch attack... he got a 15+, in any case); opposed grapple checks 18+ v 18+, success; 7 damage
Erdolliel: moves; attacks 3, 2+ miss
Nethezar: _prayer_
1: attempts to escape, 12+ v 10+, fails to escape
2: _darkness_ spell-like ability
3: drops x-bow; draws rapier; attacks E, 2+ miss 

Status & Initiative
Kushnak: fly
Erdolliel: fly
Nethezar:
1: 7 nonlethal
2:
3: [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 29, 2010)

Kushnak attempts drags his entangled foe over the ledge.

[sblock=oc]Move #1 5' W and as 'up' as possible. Grapple +13

I intend to drop him, but i'm not clear on how that'd work.  It'll either be some kind of strength/climb check by the guy to 'hold on' or grapple check(next turn i think, since move says it's a standard action).  

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 30, 2010)

Erdolliel lashes out at her opponent.[sblock=oc]I get 2 attacks...  dodge bonus on 3 and attack 3 with longsword +9/+4 1d8+3  if she ends up dropping 3 dodge bonus on 2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 4, 2010)

Kushnak hoists the drow into the air and carries him over the edge of the shelf.

Erdolliel cuts into the drow near her, but only connects with one of the blows.

Nethezar begins orating an inspirational message about stalwart resolve, and the trio feels that resolve reverberate within themselves.

The three drow try to attack.  The first drow simply hangs on for fear of falling.  The other two stab at Erdolliel with their rapiers.  While one misses, the other sinks its blade into the elf's arm.

On the ground below Kushnak, the fuel has finally burnt out, and the flames die away.



[sblock=OOC]While, plainly, the guy doesn't want to be grappling with Kushnak, technically, you are grappling each other (not merely Kushnak grappling with him).  So, I think that means that Kushnak needs to use this round to move, and then would need to make an "escape" grapple check to drop him next round.  Make sense?

Kushnak: attempts to move, 7+ v. 8+, success; K and 1 are 20 feet off the ground
Erdolliel: dodge 3; attacks 3, 16+, miss chance 87, hit, 8 damage; attacks 3, 7+ miss
Nethezar: inspire courage +2
1: tries to damage K, 10+ v. 8+ fail
2: drop x-bow; draws rapier; step; attacks E, 7+ miss
3: attacks E, 13+, miss chance 49, hit, 10 damage

Status & Initiative
Kushnak: fly
Erdolliel: fly, 10 damage
Nethezar:
1: 7 nonlethal
2:
3: 8 damage

Party: _prayer_ 7 rounds left, inspire courage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 4, 2010)

Erdolliel slashes at a drow before stepping out of reach.[sblock=oc]Attack 3 with longsword +9/+4 1d8+3 if she ends up dropping 3 dodge bonus on 2.  Step 5' U and N which should put me 10' above the drow.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 6, 2010)

Kushnak growls with frustration as the fire dies out before moving back toward the ledge.

[sblock=oc]
I don't know that he can really resist me moving him in the air?  I dunno.  My best case is, move him back, grapple check to drop #1 and attack him with sword.(as odd as it sounds, i didn't see anything to indicate i had to let go of my 6' sword to grapple the guy? really?)

So, if i can freely move him, do so, otherwise grapple check +13. (5' west will do)

Then drop him on the platform, again grapple +13.

If i can still attack, atk #1 +20(IC +2 & height adv) 2d6+10. 

(in the event that i don't have my sword, i'd like to retrieve it, or be next to it to retrieve this round if possible)

And if anything fails i'll just try to get as far in that chain. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 6, 2010)

With the fire out, Kushnak moves back to the ledge, drops the drow (who puts up no struggle to being released), and then hacks into him.  The draw screams as Kushnak's sword nearly takes his arm off.

Erdolliel swings at the drow near her, but between misplaced aim and the shadowy illumination, the elf fails to connect.

Unable to reach the battle, Nethezar gets closer and continues his oration.

The first drow quickly draws his rapier to defend himself, but in his haste, he simply stabs Kushnak right in the breastplate, which harmlessly deflects the blow.

The second drow pulls out a flask and flings it at Erdolliel.  Upon contact, the glass shatters and bursts into flame, searing the elf's skin.

The final drow pulls out a bag and whips it at Kushnak.  The bag, however, doesn't come even close to the half-orc.  The tanglefoot bag goo plasters the wall of the cavern, instead.



[sblock=OOC]So, that weapon thing is kinda crazy.  I don't care, though.  I figure it works both ways then (so he still has his weapon).  Too bad for him that it helps Kushnak way more.

Kushnak: moves; drops 1 (he does not resist); attacks 1, 13+ hit, miss chance 33, 22 damage
Erdolliel: attacks 3, 2+ miss, 15+ hit, miss chance 7, miss; steps
Nethezar: moves; continues inspire courage
1: drops x-bow; draws rapier; attacks K, 5+ miss
2: step; draw alchemist fire; throw at E, 13+ hit, miss chance 67, 4 damage
3: draw tanglefoot bag; throw at K, 1! miss

Status & Initiative
Kushnak: fly
Erdolliel: fly, 14 damage
Nethezar:
1: 22 damage, 7 nonlethal
2:
3: 8 damage

Party: _prayer_ 7 rounds left, inspire courage [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 7, 2010)

Erdolliel strikes again.[sblock=oc]Dodge on 2, step 5' down, attack #2 +9 +4 1d8+3 [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 7, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Erdolliel's second poison save is probably past due...  Also she has something like 6.5 min of Bear's Endurance left I think.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 11, 2010)

Kushnak lashes out at the nearest drow and maneuvers himself closer to the remaining foes.

[sblock=oc]
atk #1 +20(IC +2 & height adv) 2d6+10(w/ IC). 

5' step NE(should be due W of 3, but 5' up)

If #1 still stands, hit him again, otherwise #3. 

Dodge on 3 either way.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 11, 2010)

[sblock=oc]oh yeah!  height advantages!  +2 for Erdolliel too![/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 11, 2010)

[sblock=oc]
Height advantage is +1
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: attacks 1, 3+ hit, 14 damage, drops; step; attack 3, 17+ hit, 15 damage
Erdolliel: second poison save 1!, 11 CON damage

I forgot about the second save.  So...  Erd took 6 CON the first time, then got 4 _lesser restored_ and the extended _bear's endurance_ effectively gives her 4, then lost 11.  So she has 13 CON damage, but is effectively down by only 9.  I THINK that means that she effectively has lost 5 hitpoints per level, right?  BUT can she actually lose more hitpoints than she gained at any particular level?  I think that on some levels (probably levels 2, 4, 6, and 8) Erd only gained 5 hitpoints.  While it doesn't matter too much yet, since she's down anyway, it might affect whether she's unconscious or dead...

Since Erdolliel is falling to the ground, Neth will run over to her and do something.  But I thought we should figure this out before I continue.

Status & Initiative
Kushnak: fly
Erdolliel: fly, bear's endurance (+4 CON), 13 total CON damage, 14 damage, unconscious
Nethezar:
1: 36 damage, 7 nonlethal, unconscious and dying
2:
3: 23 damage

Party: prayer 6 rounds left, inspire courage [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 12, 2010)

[sblock=oc]11 damage takes her down to a CON of 5, which does equate to a -5 hp per level or 40 hp or exactly her current hp.  So, I think this means that she's staggered right now.  

However, the SRD has the following to say...  " If a character’s Constitution score drops, then he loses 1 hit point per Hit Die for every point by which his Constitution modifier drops. A hit point score can’t be reduced by Constitution damage or drain to less than 1 hit point per Hit Die. " 

Which is what I think Di is pointing out, but I think that it doesn't come into play particularly.  Since my total CON bonus is only -2 now it means I am still recieving either 1 or 2 hp per die.  I did an alternate calculation of my hp and came up with that I should have 14 hp before any damage I have taken from monsters alone, so I think that I am staggered by that account too.

In case DI is confused by my character sheet.  I added in my 'bonus' CON from the bear's endurance to my damage taken box (in red).  I can tell you about it via chat if needed.

Anyway, I think she's staggered and (if I am correct) will have her move 5' East and  then lower herself to the floor.  This should avoid AoO's since she is currently 10' above #2.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 12, 2010)

Kushnak turns his attention from the drow to tend to Erdolliel.

[sblock=oc]Dodge on the one with melee weapons handy, whose still standing. if both, then 2.

Move to Erd(AC is 25 for dodged guy, 24 otherwise), cast restoration and poof she's better.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 12, 2010)

[sblock=oc]We might be getting ahead of ourselves here, but if all goes well, Erdolliel will SA #3 by moving Up-South, Up-South, Up-East, Attack 3, Up-West.  I think that comes to a movement of 30. 

If we want to just finish the current round and then move on, that's cool too.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 12, 2010)

Kushnak carves into one drow, dropping it, and slashes at the other.

Feeling nearly overcome with the poisonous spores from her earlier exposure, Erdolliel quickly flees.

Seeing her plight, Nethezar stops his oration, runs to the elf's side, and mutters a quick prayer to regenerate her.

The two drow both stab at Kushnak, trying to take out the powerful half-orc.  Both find that their thin swords are no match for the half-orc's armor.

Kushnak quickly joins Erdolliel and removes all the effects of the poison.

The elf, feeling revived, flies into the fray again, but completely misses her foe.

Nethezar waits to assess the situation.

One drow covers Kushnak is sticky goo, while the other burns Erdolliel once again with alchemist fire.



[sblock=OOC]Okay.  I think that makes sense.  Oh, and Kushnak's miss chance rolls were 87 and 58, so both his previous attacks hit.

Erdolliel: moves
Nethezar: stops inspire courage; moves; _cure mod wounds_ on E for 18 hps
1: 41; bleeds
2: alchemist fire from last round deals 5 damage to E; attacks K with rapier, 6+ miss
3: attacks K with rapier, 17+ miss (yes... it missed with a 17!)

Next round:
Kushnak: moves
2: AoO, 9+ miss
3: AoO, 5+ miss
Kushnak: _restoration_
Erdolliel: spring attack 3 (totally took me a good 40 seconds to realize that SA didn't mean sneak attack) 1! miss
Nethezar: delays
1: 28, bleeds
2: draws tanglefoot bag; throws at K, 7+, miss chance 57, hit; K is entangled, but not stuck to the floor (obviously)
3: draws alchemist fire; throws at E, 8+, miss chance 99, hit, 5 damage

Status & Initiative
Kushnak: fly, entangled
Erdolliel: fly, bear's endurance (+4 CON), 0 total CON damage, 10 damage
Nethezar:
1: 38 damage, 7 nonlethal, unconscious and dying
2:
3: 23 damage

Party: prayer 5 rounds left, inspire courage 4 rounds left[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 12, 2010)

"Time to play again!"  Erdolliel steps down and attacks the injured drow.[sblock=oc]Step so that she's 5' east and up of #3 and attack him until he's not standing anymore.  +10/+5 1d8+3 If 3 drops after 1 hit attack 2 on the second.  Likewise with dodge bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 14, 2010)

Kushnak's eyes brighten as Erdolliel's essence returns. He immediately darts to the wounded drow in an obvious attempt to destroy him.

[sblock=oc]
Fly to 5' up and W of 3, avoiding AoO's

atk#3  +19(ic+2,height +1, prayer +1, tanglefoot -2) 2d6+11(ic +2, prayer +1)

dodge on 2 regardless
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 15, 2010)

Kushnak reenters the melee, and with a powerful swing, the half-orc drops another drow.

While the still-burning alchemist fire singes Erdolliel a bit more, the elf flies in a stabs at the sole remaining foe.

Nethezar idly hums to himself.

Despite what must seem like impossible odds, the last drow still presses the attack.  It skillfully stabs through Erdolliel defenses, giving her another minor wound.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves; attacks 3, 5+, miss chance 58, hit, 15 damage, drops it
Erdolliel: (I'm taking some liberty here, since your posted action doesn't make sense) moves; attacks 2, 15+, miss chance 62, hits, 8 damage; second round of alchemist fire deals 2 damage
Nethezar: continues to delay (there's really nothing for him to do)
1: 71 bleeds
2: attacks E with rapier, 16+, miss chance 100, hits, 6 damage
3: 84 bleeds

Status & Initiative
Kushnak: fly, entangled
Erdolliel: fly, bear's endurance (+4 CON), 0 total CON damage, 18 damage
Nethezar:
1: 39 damage, 7 nonlethal, unconscious and dying
2: 8 damage
3: 39 damage, unconscious and dying

Party: prayer 4 rounds left, inspire courage 3 rounds left [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 17, 2010)

Kushnak turns his full attention to the remaining drow.

[sblock=oc]

full atk #2  atk#3 +19/14(ic+2,height +1, prayer +1, tanglefoot -2) 2d6+11(ic +2, prayer +1)

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 17, 2010)

Erdolliel acts as the mop up crew.[sblock=oc]If #2 isn't dead full attack it.  +13/+8 1d8+6  (those numbers look way more impressive when I remember to add all the plusses in...) 

If #2 is dead, she'll search all 3 bodies.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 18, 2010)

Kushnak with grim focus turns to the final foe.  The half-orc carves two clean slices through the air.  When he's done, the drow literally falls into two pieces on the floor.

Shortly thereafter, the _darkness_ spell ends.

"Are they dead yet?" Nethezar inquires.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: full attack 2, 11+, 11+, miss chances 72, 67, both hit, 21 damage and 18 damage; he's dead jim
The other two drow: one stabilizes (9), the other bleeds and dies (93)

Combat is over.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 19, 2010)

Erdolliel searches the two dead bodies before approaching the third  "We don't need this one do we?  The last one wasn't particularly useful."  Erdolliel asks as she pulls out a dagger.[sblock=oc]Search (+17) all bodies and coup de gras the final body if Kushnak doesn't object.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 20, 2010)

Kushnak nods his head at Erdolliel's motion to finish the remaining drow.


"We should keep moving.  It's likely they've warned others of our arrival."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 21, 2010)

Erdolliel searches the drow and finds some fairly standard equipment.  She then slits the throat of the last drow, and finds more equipment on him.
[sblock=OOC]three mwk rapiers, three mwk hand crossbows, three chain shirts, three potions, two alchemist fires

I am assuming that you guys will check the potions.  If you guys want to wait and not check the potions until later, we can keep the rolls.  Of the potions, Erd and Neth each ID two of them as _cure moderate wounds_.  You both fail to ID the last potion... But, since you found one potion on each body, you might have a good guess...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 24, 2010)

Erdolliel nods to Kushnak and continues to scout the path. [sblock=oc]Hide (+15) Move Silently at normal speed (+10 after adjustments) and fly along the ceiling to the North. listen +13 spot +13 Is anyone keeping track of our minutes for fly?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 27, 2010)

With the light from Nethezar shining the way forward, Erdolliel stealthily hovers near the cavern's ceiling and scouts ahead.

The passage slopes gently downward and ends in a large chamber dominated on the far side by a pool of water formed by a leaking cistern above before flowing out of the room in a thin stream.  Something in the pool glows pale green, bathing the room in shifting curtains of light.

Near the pool, Erdolliel can make out what appears to be a large serpent or snake of some kind, but she cannot make out any details.  It does not seem to have noticed her.



[sblock=OOC]I've sorta voted best house precisely how far Erdolliel can see.  The snake thing is the large O.  It is far enough away from Neth's light that it is shadowy illumination.

I haven't particularly kept track of the flying time.  Maybe I'll figure it out later...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 27, 2010)

Erdolliel lashes out with rays of fire.[sblock=oc]Dodge bonus on O.  Scorching ray O touch attack +10, 2 bolts 4d6 each +4d6 Sneak Attack (does that apply to each bolt?  I don't think so, but I can't remember)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 7, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Must be waitin on me.  Not sure if i can see the thing or not, but assuming i can't(since you didn't explicitly say), Kush will keep moving until he sees the thing, or Erd says something[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2010)

Erdolliel summons forth bolts of flame that slam right into the face of the creature, which squeals in agony.  As she looks at the creature, she feels some kind of power tug at her mind, but the elf ignores it.

"That's our cue," Nethezar shrugs and hustles toward the sound.  As he enters the room, however, Nethezar's eyes meet the creature's.  "Stop, Erdolliel!" the scholar shouts.  He continues to move toward the creature and actually casts a potent healing spell on it.



[sblock=OOC]Image shack broken.  Running really late.  Will upload when can.  Fixed!

I chatted with Ti.  We aren't technically in rounds until she makes her attack.  She is waiting until the light gets closer so that she gets sneak attack.  That's why I moved K and N north one square.

And sorry for not being clear earlier.  There is a slight downward slope which prevents Kush from seeing O.  After 10 more feet, he'll have an unobstructed view.

Erdolliel: Will save 16+, success; _scorching ray_ O, 15+ hit, 19+ hit, 61 damage

I'm pretty sure that you get sneak attack for both rays.


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> The rogue’s attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC[...]





			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Each ray requires a ranged touch attack to hit[...]




Surprise round over.  Next round:

Nethezar: moves; concealment chance 45; will save 3+ fail; finishes move; spontaneous _CCW_ 26 hps

Status & Init:
Nethezar (24)
Kushnak (21)
O (16): 35 damage
Erdolliel (14)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 8, 2010)

"Something just tried to mess with my head again!" The elf calls out.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 11, 2010)

Kushnak moves calmly moving into the room.

"Nethezar.  What would you have us do then?  If you believe we should pass by, we shall. But do not give in to some idea that this is more important than our current task."

[sblock=oc]Move to 5' E of Erd.  Want to be in a position to charge O if it comes to that.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 11, 2010)

Kushnak moves into the room and sees the snakelike creature.  When his eyes fall upon it, the half-orc immediately feels a tug on his mind.  The half-orc ignores it.

The creature casts an _invisibility_ spell, and moves in some direction away from Nethezar.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves; will save 9+ success
O: casts _invisibility_; moves (all three of you pass the ID spellcraft checks)

Erd's turn.

Status & Init:
Nethezar (24)
Kushnak (21)
O (16): 35 damage
Erdolliel (14)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 14, 2010)

Kushnak's head drops slightly as the creature disappears.  "It wants nothing from us.  Let's move on.  Nethezar, let's go."

[sblock=oc]I should be NE 5'( assuming N is 'up).  

Kushnak's going to hold his ground the others have left the room or there's some other bad thing that happens.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 15, 2010)

"Yeah, come on Nethezar, let's try the next room over." Erdolliel says while standing her ground as well.[sblock=oc]Spot and Listen +13 (vs DC 20) I can't tell if I need to use a move action or not though.  the srd says that to spot something I have previously failed to spot I need to use a move action, but that to use it advantageously when something is moving doesn't need one.  Also, a creature moving nearby triggers an advantageous check (I think) So, I'm not sure if I used one while it was moving or not.  Also, the srd says that if it is moving through water it is visible, but concealed (I'm assuming that it didn't move through the water though.)

If Erdolliel needs to use a move check to spot, she will.  If she doesn't spot (or if she does I guess..) it she will ready to cast swarm on the creature if she gets an idea of where it is.

If Erdolliel doesn't need a move check and still doesn't know where the snake went, she will move W to the entrance of the next room and ready the same action, provided that there is nothing in the next room that demands her attention.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 15, 2010)

Nethezar nods.  "It is probably too afraid to come back.  But if it does, I should heal it some more."  Nethezar looks at Erdolliel.  "You're the scout, right?"

While the trio waits, it sounds like the creature, somewhere north of Nethezar, perhaps squeezing in the passage, utters the words to an incantation.  There is, however, no visible effect.
[sblock=OOC]DISCLAIMER:  Because I have rehearsal all the time now, I have to work hard to squeeze in posts.  It is entirely possible that I will miss things or screw something up.  If I do, don't take it as meaning anything other than that I missed something.  Particularly, for example, with the stuff in this post.

Based upon my very quick review of this, I THINK that, because it is invisible, the best Erdolliel could ever do anyway is discern that it is somewhere nearby (i.e. it is impossible for her to succeed on a check to pinpoint it).  It is obvious, at least for now, that the thing is nearby, so I'm not going to worry about that for now.

I checked on spellcraft, and I THINK that this text [(You must see or hear the spell’s verbal or somatic components.)] is unclear.  Do you think you can ID a spell if you can hear vebal components but not see somatic components?

Oh, and anyone have any idea how we are doing re: duration of the flying?  I just don't have time now to go back and guess how long it has been.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 6, 2010)

[sblock=oc]I'm ok with a voted best house ruling on the flying. but mine should last twice as long since i used the rod.

As for the invisible thing, Erd has some idea where it is, but can't pinpoint it with spot or listen.(at least not non-epic versions of either)

And finally, the spellcraft thing leads me to believe that you can make the check if you can see/hear either.  I don't think there's much to support either argument though.  My assumption is just that there's enough 'difference' between spells that either piece is sufficient.

[/sblock]

Kushnak continues to hold his ground, waiting for his companions to move along.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 8, 2010)

Erdolliel moves on ahead, ignoring the invisible snake-creature for the time.

To the west, the cavern opens up to a vast chamber, over forty feet in height with a shelf twenty feet above the floor off to the north side.  A short cage containing pent-up livestock has been constructed just south of the chamber entrance.  A barred off passageway is set into the south wall.  The entire chamber is light by faint patches of glowing moss.

Erdolliel sees six drow that appear to be waiting for you.  Likely because they heard the earlier commotion.  None of them appear to see Erdolliel, yet.



[sblock=OOC]The spell the snake cast was _displacement_.

I am assuming that Erd is still following the course of action outlined in Ti's final paragraph.

I don't know yet how much longer, but for now you are still both flying.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Damnit, I still have to decide what to do....[/sblock]  Erdolliel quickly attempts to nutralize the opposition.[sblock=oc]Ice storm centered on the SE point of the square E of 2.  That should include everyone as it is a 20' radius and 40' high cylinder. 3d6 bludgeoning and 2d6 cold damage and a -4 to listen for everyone in it.  Yay for having a mandatory 1 hour lunch![/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 20, 2010)

Kushnak moves to follow Nethezar out of the room as his companions exit the room.

[sblock=oc]Whenever Erd stops flying, i'll be halfway done(mostly) YAY posting!!![/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 24, 2010)

[sblock=oc]I ran through and tried to calc rounds since fly.  depending on how long we spent coup de gras-ing the drow elf on the ledge it's been 10 rounds or (1 minute of course) since we cast fly out of the 7 (14 for Kushnak of course) minutes that the spell lasts.

maybe 11 rounds...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 24, 2010)

Erdolliel, having gotten the drop on the group of drow, Erdolliel let's loose a raging storm of ice.  From nowhere, huge junks of hail form and pelt the dark elves.  While two of the drow completely shrug off the magic, the other four are soon covered with abrasions and gashes.

One of the drow on the upper ledge moves just outside of the hail.  Squinting through the hail, it points a crossbow in Erdolliel's direction.



[sblock=OOC]I voted best house and moved Kushnak a little bit, in light of o3's action.  Seriously, watch me like a hawk for awhile, and double-check my stuff.

Erdolliel: _ice storm_ hits everyone; spell resistance checks 12+, 18+, 9+, 10+, 12+, 2+; numbers 3 and 6 resist the spell; 11 bludgeoning & 6 cold damages

Real round:
2: moves (half speed); readies

Erdolliel is next.

Status & Init:
2 (23): 17 damage; readied
Erdolliel (19):
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 17 damage
Kushnak (13):
Nethezar (11):
6 (slower 11):
4 (7): 17 damage
1 (5): 17 damage

_Fly_ in effect ~ 11 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 27, 2010)

Erdolliel pulls back and calls in the calvary.[sblock=oc]Move to a place where she can touch Kushnak and not get hit by crossbows.  Cast Enlarge Person on Kushnak.  He increases one size category for the next 80 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 28, 2010)

Erdolliel flies back and casts her spell on Kushnak.

Through the noise of the _ice storm_, Erdolliel can make out the words to a spell.



[sblock=OOC]I wasn't sure where E wanted to go.  So I just put you flying either above or below K.

Erdolliel: moves; _enlarge person_ on K
3: moves; casts _divine favor_ (E is the only one that succeeds in hearing the spell, however)
5: readies

Kushnak is next.

Status & Init:
2 (23): 17 damage; readied
Erdolliel (19):
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 17 damage
Kushnak (13): _enlarged_
Nethezar (11):
6 (slower 11):
4 (7): 17 damage
1 (5): 17 damage

_Fly_ in effect ~ 11 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 29, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Apparently Erdolliel only prepares full round spells. Presumably Kushnak isn't actually big until the end of the casting which is immediately before her next turn?  So delay until then.[/sblock]  

Kushnak waits for the ice storm to abate.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Poop.  I didn't notice.  I guess that means Erdolliel could only have moved a 5-foot step, right?  If that is the case, she wouldn't be able to touch Kushnak, right?  Hmmmmm....[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 29, 2010)

[sblock=oc]I've color coded my casting times to try to keep this from happening... After much discussion, I'm goign to change my action.

Erdolliel steps 5' up and E ( in order to be 65 feet away from #2, if #2 doesn't have a hand crossbow and Erdolliel can tell as much, this action will change again...)  while drawing her Longbow.  She then fires a volley at the drow that sees her.  +12 (with a +1 height advantage included), +7, 1d8+2 damage 3x crit mod if I roll a 20. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Is Kushnak's action going to change in light of not needing to wait for Erdolliel to finish the spell?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Yup, but i'll still want to see what the other dudes do prolly.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Let's try again![/sblock]
Erdolliel moves slightly back and fires a shot at the drow through the hail.  The dark elf very nearly avoids the arrow, but not quite.  He grunts in frustration as the arrow slices open his shoulder.

Erdolliel, through the storm, sees one of the drow, a female, cast a divine spell of power.

Of of the three drow near the front summons innate power.  Suddenly, Erdolliel is covered in a blue light, which would make it nearly impossible for the elf to slip into the cover of the shadows again.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: steps; draws bow; shoots 2, 7+ hits, 6 damage
3: moves; casts _divine favor_ (E is the only one that succeeds in hearing the spell, however)
5: _faerie fire_ spell-like ability on E

Kushnak is next.

Status & Init:
2 (23): 23 damage; readied
Erdolliel (19): _faerie fire_
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 17 damage
Kushnak (13):
Nethezar (11):
6 (slower 11):
4 (7): 17 damage
1 (5): 17 damage

_Fly_ in effect ~ 11 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 5, 2010)

Kushnak readies himself and moves into the room to evaluate the situation.

[sblock=oc]Um... move to 5' NW of E.  As high up as is possible.  Also, how high is it here-ish?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 7, 2010)

Kushnak flies to the edge of the chamber and assesses the situation.

"Dammit, what now?" Nethezar complains.  The scholar moves toward the room and begins an inspiring speech about the comparative merits of indentured servitude versus slavery.

Two of the drow near the front pull out tanglefoot bags and fling them at Kushnak and Nethezar.  While Nethezar is soon covered in goop, the drow aiming for Kushak lobs the bag nowhere near the half-orc.

While the injured drow quickly quaffs a potion, his companion trains his crossbow at the party, waiting to shoot.



[sblock=OOC]The general area (before this chamber) has all been about 20 feet high.  This chamber opens up to be about 40 feet high.  Where Kushnak is now is probably just over 20 feet, but it raises fairly quickly (like, let's say, 10 feet up for each 5 feet over).

Kushnak: moves
Nethezar: inspire courage +2; moves
6: steps; draws tanglefoot bag; throws at N, 6+ hit, reflex save 12+ success, N is entangled but not stuck
4: steps; draws tanglefoot bag; throws at K, 1!
1: readies
2: loses readied action; draws potion; drinks, heals 12 damage

Status & Init:
2 (23): 11 damage
Erdolliel (19): _faerie fire_
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 17 damage
Kushnak (13):
Nethezar (11): entangled
6 (slower 11):
4 (7): 17 damage
1 (5): 17 damage; readied

_Fly_ in effect ~ 11 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 8, 2010)

Erdolliel fires off a volley of arrows.[sblock=oc]Fire at #1, +12 (with a +1 height advantage included), +7, 1d8+2 damage 3x crit mod if on 20. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 11, 2010)

Erdolliel fires a volley at one of the drow on the ledge.  The first shot makes the dark elf scream in pain.  The second shot silences him.

The female drow moves closer and utters words of magic.  Erdolliel knows that the spell is one that Nethezar has used before.

One of the men in the front nimbly darts at Nethezar, with rapier in hand.  The scholar falls for a quick feint, and he receives a stab in the arm for his trouble.



[sblock=OOC]Your numbers do NOT include inspire courage, right?

Erdolliel: shoots #1, 19+ hit, 10+ hit, 19 damage
3: moves; _prayer_ (only E succeeds on the spellcraft check)
5: moves; attacks N, 6+ hit, 8 damage

Status & Init:
2 (23): 11 damage
Erdolliel (19): _faerie fire_
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 17 damage
Kushnak (13):
Nethezar (11): entangled; 8 damage
6 (slower 11):
4 (7): 17 damage
1 (5): 36 damage; unconscious & maybe dying

_Fly_ in effect ~ 12 rounds. _Prayer_ for bad people 0 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 12, 2010)

[sblock=oc] Yup on not including Inspire Courage.  Also, I'm going to link prayer for my own knowledge and use...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 13, 2010)

Kushnak attempts to eviscerate the nearest a foe.

[sblock=oc]

Not to hurt us with rule stickler-y but you don't get a bonus for height with ranged attacks

Atk 5(PA 2): +17 / 2d6+12 (w/ +2 for height)

If he's still standing hit him again with another at +12 (If he's STILL standing, dodge on him. (ac:25[vs 5]/24 rest)

If he falls on the first hit, dodge on 6 (ac:25[vs 6]/24 rest).  Move 5' S and 10' W Sorry about that.

Lets, instead, charge 4(unless the wall blocks me) then 6.

Atk 4(or 6)(PA 4): +17 / 2d6+16 (w/ +2 for height and +2 for charge )

If the guy i attack is still standing, dodge on him, otherwise on the other.(so, 4 or 6)  ac: 23[vs dodge guy]/22 rest


[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 13, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the height bonus thing.

I'm confused though.  Doesn't Kushnak have to move, which means he can't make two attacks?  Maybe I am confused.  I was drunk at the time you posted this...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 14, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Thanks here too for the height bonus stuff.  Doesn't that same table say that you only get a +1 to melee?  Erdolliel will dodge on 2 too...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 15, 2010)

Kushnak swoops down, cutting the air and then cutting the drow.  With a mighty blow, Kushnak barely connects, but the half-orc's swing brings the drow down.

Nethezar stops his speech, takes a step back, and offers a divine blessing upon the trio.

While the two downed drow bleed, two of the others each create the cover of "shadowy illumination" about themselves and ready for melee.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: charge 4, 4+ hit (yes... a 4 hit), 21 damage, drops; dodge against 6
Nethezar: steps; _prayer_, concentration check (because entangled) 9+ success
6: _darkness_ on himself
4: 45, bleeds
1: 53, bleeds
2: _darkness_ on himself; drops x-bow; moves while drawing rapier

Status & Init:
2 (23): 11 damage; _darkness_
Erdolliel (19): faerie fire
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 17 damage
Kushnak (13): dodge 6
Nethezar (11): entangled; 8 damage
6 (slower 11): _darkness_
4 (7): 39 damage; unconscious & dying
1 (5): 37 damage; unconscious & dying

_Fly_ in effect ~ 12 rounds. _Prayer_ for bad people 0 rounds.  _Prayer_ for good guys 0 rounds.  inspire courage 5 more rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 15, 2010)

Erdolliel keeps shooting.[sblock=oc]5' step W and Up, then fire twice at #3 +14 (with a +2 included for inspire courage and a +1 for Prayer), +9, 1d8+2 damage 3x crit mod if on 20. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 19, 2010)

Erdolliel fires two shots into the darkness, but neither finds their mark.

The female drow grasps a holy symbol around her neck and chants some babble.  A burst of magic floods over the trio, as well as the nearest drow.  Both Kushnak and Erdolliel shrug off the magic's attempted grip on their minds, but Nethezar's mind is ensnared.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: steps; shoots 3, 6+ miss, 11+ miss
3: confusion targeted at the NE corner of E's square (none of you make the spellcraft check; you guys suck); caster level check for 5's SR, 19+, SR fails; saving throws: 5-13+ fail; K-7+ success; N-1! fail; E-10+ success
5: confusion roll 2; moves

So...  5 is moving to attack 3.  Kushnak is next anyway.  Let me know if you want an AoO, and you can post your next action.

Status & Init:
2 (23): 11 damage; darkness
Erdolliel (19): faerie fire
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 17 damage; confused
Kushnak (13): dodge 6
Nethezar (11): entangled; 8 damage; confused
6 (slower 11): darkness
4 (7): 39 damage; unconscious & dying
1 (5): 37 damage; unconscious & dying

_Fly_ in effect ~ 13 rounds. _Prayer_ for bad people 1 rounds. _Prayer_ for good guys 0 rounds. Inspire courage 5 more rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=oc] Kushnak will definitely take his AoO on #5[/sblock]

Kushnak lashes out at the enemy moving past him before moving into position for a more targeted assault.

[sblock=oc]
As Ti so kindly pointed out to me.... the higher ground bonus is actually only +1...  Moving forward i'm using the right adjustments.... oh... and i forgot to the add the prayer bonus for both.... so apparently i failed twice.... also, don't forget about darkness.... i sure hope we don't need to roll twice for the miss chance, but i guess we might...... this is confusing.

AoO on #5(pa4 still in affect, no charge bonus, +1 ha, +1/1 prayer): +15 / 2d6+17

Then real turn, 5' step W(directly over 4).  

Full attack 2(PA 3, +1 ha, +1/1 prayer): +16/+11 - 2d6+15

Should 2 fall to the first attack, direct the second at 5.  (if 5 died on the aoo i guess i'll waste the attack).

Dodge on first one still awake: 2/5/3/6

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 23, 2010)

As the drow tries to move past Kushnak, the half-orc slashes deeply into his chest.

The half-orc flies up to the next-nearest drow.  With two mighty swings, Kushnak buries his sword into first one shoulder, then the other.

Overcome by the fog of magic in his head, Nethezar babbles, making even less sense than he normally does.

The only male drow still standing feebly swings at Kushnak.  Kushnak easily maneuvers through the air to avoid the rapier thrust.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: AoO, 11+, miss chance 91, hit, 22 damage, drops 5
5: 70, bleeds
Kushnak: steps; attack 2, 16+, miss chance 31, hit, 18 damage; second attack, 16+, miss chance 37, way more than enough damage; dodge against 3
Nethezar: confusion roll 39 (apparently my d100 really likes the 30s); babbles
6: steps, attacks K, 3+ miss
4: 67 bleeds
1: 30 bleeds
2: extremely dead

Status & Init:
2 (23): dead
Erdolliel (19): faerie fire
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 40 damage; unconscious & dying
Kushnak (13): dodge 3
Nethezar (11): entangled; 8 damage; confused
6 (slower 11): darkness
4 (7): 40 damage; unconscious & dying
1 (5): 37 damage; unconscious & dying

Fly in effect ~ 13 rounds. Prayer for bad people 1 rounds. Prayer for good guys 0 rounds. Inspire courage 5 more rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 23, 2010)

Confident in her companion's prowess, Erdolliel steps forward again and changes target.[sblock=oc]5' step W and up (which I think puts her officially at 30' up correct me if I'm wrong), then fire twice at #6 +14 (with a +2 included for inspire courage and a +1 for Prayer), +9, 1d8+2 damage 3x crit mod if on 20.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 23, 2010)

Erdolliel fires two shots through the darkness.  Even impeded by the shadows, the elf sees both arrows pierce the drows arm.

The female drow, apparently concerned with how quickly the odds have changed, begins to retreat.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: steps; shoots 6, 18+, miss chance 83, hit, 6 damage; shoots again, 12+, miss chance 99, hit, 4 damage
3: double moves
5: 37, bleeds

Status & Init:
2 (23): dead
Erdolliel (19): faerie fire
3 (slower 19):
5 (15): 40 damage; unconscious & dying
Kushnak (13): dodge 3
Nethezar (11): entangled; 8 damage; confused
6 (slower 11): darkness; 10 damage
4 (7): 40 damage; unconscious & dying
1 (5): 37 damage; unconscious & dying

Fly in effect ~ 15 rounds. Prayer for bad people 3 rounds. Prayer for good guys 2 rounds. Inspire courage 3 more rounds. I adjusted these figures by two this time, 'cause I'm pretty sure I missed one time.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 24, 2010)

Kushnak gives chase.

[sblock=oc]I'm fairly sure it's not chargeable, but in the case that it is, chg 3, pa 3, +17 / 2d6+14

otherwise, lets double move past 3.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 25, 2010)

Kushnak flies through the chamber to catch up to the fleeing drow.

The half-orc catches a fleeting glimpse of the room to the south, past the wall of iron bars.

Kushnak flies into the corridor, which widens into a small chamber before continuing onward.  The floor has been smoothed here, and in the center is a large faintly glowing purple symbol.

However, as the half-orc flies over the drow, a symbol in the ceiling, not the floor, briefly flashes with magic.  A burst of acid covers Kushnak, and his skin sears as the caustic liquid burns into him.

Nethezar continues to babble nonsense.

The last male drow grabs a potion, pulls out the cork with his teeth, and quaffs the healing liquid.



[sblock=OOC]I agree re: not chargeable.  Is where I put you where you want to be?  Also, how high up are you?  The hallway is back to 20 feet tall.

Kushnak: moves; sets off a _glyph of warding_, ref save 11+ success for half damage, 16 damage
Nethezar: 24; continues babbling
6: draws potions; drinks potion, heals 8 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3:
Kushnak: dodge 3; 16 damage
Nethezar: entangled; 8 damage; confused
6: darkness; 2 damage

Fly in effect ~ 15 rounds. Prayer for bad people 3 rounds. Prayer for good guys 2 rounds. Inspire courage 3 more rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 25, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Your placement of Kushnak is fine.  

It should be possible to be 5' off the ground without causing an AoO i think.  ie, want the height advantage, and to threaten 3 currently

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 25, 2010)

Erdolliel does her best to eliminate the riffraff.[sblock=oc] fire twice at #6 +14 (with a +2 included for inspire courage and a +1 for Prayer), +9, 1d8+2 damage 3x crit mod if on 20,  then 5' step W.

On the off chance that #6 drops after one hit, she'll move 25'W and 5'SW instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 26, 2010)

Erdolliel fires twice, raining arrows on the drow male.  Both find their mark, opening up new wounds in place of the ones the potion healed.

The female drow attempts to cast a spell.  Unfortunately for her, she is too distracted in her attempt to evade Kushnak, and she fails perform the gestures correctly.  With a look of horror on her face, she begins screaming in an unfamiliar language and moves past Kushnak.

The half-orc hacks into the drow as she hustles beneath him, tearing a gouge into her back.



[sblock=OOC]o3, got it.  That was what I'd assumed.

Erdolliel: shoots 6, 15+, miss chance 85, hit, 3 damage; shoots again, 13+, miss chance 46, hit, 9 damage; steps
3: cast defensively, concentration check 1+, fail (whoops... that's one way to completely waste your turn...); moves
Kushnak: AoO, 9+, hit, 20 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3: 20 damage
Kushnak: dodge 3; 16 damage
Nethezar: entangled; 8 damage; confused
6: darkness; 14 damage

Fly in effect ~ 16 rounds. Prayer for bad people 4 rounds. Prayer for good guys 3 rounds. Inspire courage 2 more rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 27, 2010)

Kushnak focuses on finishing the fleeing enemy.

[sblock=oc]Can i 5' step?  It looks maybe squeeze necessary.  if so, just 1 attack.

i'll 5' step and full attack if i can.

Atk 3(+1 ha/+1/1 prayer): +19/14 / 2d6+13

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 27, 2010)

Kushnak trails after the female drow.  He swings his sword, but the half-orc's elbow smacks an outcropping.

Nethezar moves into the room.  He takes a look at Erdolliel and the last male drow.  Settling on the drow, the scholar steps forward and strikes with his morningstar, but the weapon bounces harmlessly off of the drows chain shirt.

The drow strikes back at Nethezar with his rapier and finds his mark.  Nethezar growls as blood flows from his leg.



[sblock=OOC]Yeah, its a squeeze.

Kushnak: moves; attacks 3, 2+ miss
Nethezar: 79 (I decided that 6 is "closer" due to height distance); moves, attacks 6, 7+ miss
6: attacks N, 11+, miss chance 71, hits, 8 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3: 20 damage
Kushnak: dodge 3; 16 damage
Nethezar: entangled; 16 damage; confused
6: darkness; 14 damage

Fly in effect ~ 16 rounds. Prayer for bad people 4 rounds. Prayer for good guys 3 rounds. Inspire courage 2 more rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 27, 2010)

Erdolliel shoots again.[sblock=oc]Fire twice at #6 +14 (with a +2 included for inspire courage and a +1 for Prayer), +9, 1d8+2 damage 3x crit mod if on 20, then 5' step W.

On the off chance that #6 drops after one hit, she'll move 20'W, 5'SW, and 5'S instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 28, 2010)

Erdolliel shoots again at the drow.  While the elf mis-aims through the darkness, her second shot hits.

The female drow summons magically power to try to disperse the magics aiding Kushnak.  The drow, however, completely fails.

She scrambles further down the hall, squeezing in the narrow corridor.  Kushnak barely misses her as he swings at her back.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: Shoots 6, 18+, miss chance 8, miss; shoots again, 12+, miss chance 86, hit, 3 damage; steps
3: spellcraft check to cast defensively, 9+ success; targeted dispel magic on K, caster level checks: vs fly, 2+ fail; vs prayer 2+ fail (did you have any other ongoing effects?) (and geez, this lady sucks); moves
Kushnak: AoO, 3+ miss

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3: 20 damage
Kushnak: dodge 3; 16 damage
Nethezar: entangled; 16 damage; confused
6: darkness; 17 damage

Fly in effect ~ 17 rounds. Prayer for bad people 5 rounds. Prayer for good guys 4 rounds. Inspire courage 1 more round. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 9, 2010)

Kushnak continues his chase.

[sblock=oc]
Move to 3.

Atk 3(+1 ha/+1/1 prayer): +19 / 2d6+13

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=oc]I'll be away over the weekend, so if #6 is still standing after Neth's turn my post will be the following.

Erdolliel shoots again.[sblock=oc]Fire twice at #6 +14 (with a +2 included for inspire courage and a +1 for Prayer), +9, 1d8+2 damage 3x crit mod if on 20, then 5' step W.

On the off chance that #6 drops after one hit, she'll move 20'W, 5'SW, and 5'S instead.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2010)

Kushnak flies forward and smashes his sword into the female drow.  Kushnak feels his sword pull against unseen magical protections, which appear to be the only thing that stopped the half-orc from cleaving the drow in two.

In the darkness, Nethezar and the male drow swing their weapons at each other, make strike nothing.  The gooey gunk from the tanglefoot bag, however, hardens and breaks off of Nethezar as he moves.

With two well-placed arrows, Erdolliel drops the male drow to the floor.

Hard pressed, the female drow backs away from Kushnak.  As she exposes herself, the half-orc strikes her again.  Blood drains from the drow's already-pale face.  But as she limps into the next room, she calls upon the power of her deity to heal her wounds.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves; attacks 3, 20+ threat, 5+ no crit, 21 damage
Nethezar: attacks 6, 5+ miss
6: attacks N, 4+ miss
Erdolliel: shoots 6, 14+ miss chance 27, hits, 4 damage; shoots again, 17+ miss chance 90, hits, 10 damage; drops 6; steps
3: moves
Kushnak: AoO, 12+ hit, 21 damage
3: _cure critical wounds_ 31 damage healed

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3: 31 damage
Kushnak: dodge 3; 16 damage
Nethezar: entangled; 16 damage; confused
6: darkness; 31 damage; unconscious

Fly in effect ~ 18 rounds. Prayer for bad people 6 rounds. Prayer for good guys 5 rounds. Inspire courage is done.  And the tanglefoot bag on Neth has worn off.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 19, 2010)

"Clear your bloody mind and follow me sage!" Erdolliel hisses too Nethezar as she hurries to Kushnak's side.[sblock=oc]So I don't think Erdolliel can run both because of the lack of a straight line (although I can kinda squint one through) and the necessity of having to squeeze.  So I guess all she can do is double move which gets her to the square E of where Kushnak is before his next turn... or so... I think...  Depending on the squeeze points...  

I think it's 30' to the entrance of the tunnel and then the squeezes get me all confused.  Would the first squeeze be 10' of movement or 20'? Maybe 15'!?  since 2 squares*1.5 squares for a diagonal equals 3 squares of movement??  4th edition removed diagonals, that's one good thing about it I guess...

If it's 3 squares of movement for each diagonal squeeze and there are 2 squeezes between Erdolliel and Kushnak then she can reach the square East of K on the map in post 657 in 80' of movement.

oh and I am jumping the gun too, she can't move until after K's next action.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 22, 2010)

Kushnak rushes to the near dead drow.

[sblock=oc]Move to 3.

Atk 3(+1 ha/+1/1 prayer): +19 / 2d6+13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 24, 2010)

Kushnak moves into the next chamber.  Again, the half-orc brings his sword down upon the drow, who screams as her arm is torn open.

Looking around, however, Kushnak now sees, hiding in the stalactites, three monstrosities.  Each has six purple tentacles supporting a bulbous alien eye dripping with a viscous slime.  The star-shaped pupil moves rapidly, scanning the area.  Each has two longer tentacles ending in razor-sharp claws.



One of the creatures swipes a tentacle at Kushnak, but its aim is off.

"I can still see you, even if the darkness!" Nethezar fiercely whispers at Erdolliel.  The scholar drops his morningstar, draws his crossbow, and fires a poor shot in Erdolliel's direction.

The other two alien creatures move in and attack Kushnak.  The half-orc takes a bit of a beating.

Erdolliel moves closer, and she, partially, sees the commotion around Kushnak.

The female drow, curiously, closes her eyes.  She lashes out at Kushnak with a morningstar, but her blind swing barely misses Kushnak.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves; attacks 3, 8+ hit, 21 damage

So...  there are monsters in the room that Kushnak couldn't see until after he moved.  I did some voted-best-house crap and just decided to roll initiative for them and put them wherever they ended up, rather than (for example) allow them all to act immediately as if they had been delaying.

The monsters are all on the ceiling, 20 feet up.

7: moves; attacks K, 5+ miss
Nethezar: confusion 93, drops morningstar, draws x-bow, shoots E 1!
6: 34, bleeds
8: moves; attacks K 19+ hit, 7 damage
9: full attack K, 12+ miss, 15+ hit, 12 damage
Erdolliel: moves (I think i got it right...)
3: closes eyes; attacks K 11+, miss chance 37, miss

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3: 52 damage
Kushnak: dodge 3; 35 damage
7:
Nethezar: entangled; 16 damage; confused
6: darkness; 31 damage; unconscious & dying
8:
9:

Fly in effect ~ 19 rounds. Prayer for bad people 7 rounds. Prayer for good guys 6 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 24, 2010)

[sblock=oc]
well... this is no good.

tried to reason this out.  couldn't.

the ceiling is 20' up? from the floor? so there is 1 5' square between me (5' off the ground) and the new ceiling monsters.  (ie: they have 10' reach) or something else(they have more than 10' reach)

does it seem to me like they could reach me if i was on the ground?

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]So, my gchat message might have already clarified this.  The ceiling is 20 feet up.  There is one 5-foot square between K and the monsters.  They have 10-foot reach or more.  K would probably speculate that, unless they have some ability to stretch themselves more, that is the limit of their reach.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 29, 2010)

[sblock=oc]Cool cool[/sblock]

Kushnak attempts to take a more defensible position while remaining focused on the drow.

[sblock=oc]

So, hope this works out..  

Full Attack #3(+1 ha/+1/1 prayer & Com. Exp. 5):  +14/+9, 2d6+13 

Feat dodge on 9.  AC 30 vs 9, 29 vs others. (yay combat expertise!)

If 3 goes down 5' step SE and down, otherwise 5' W and down so as to still be next to her.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 29, 2010)

As Kushnak glances around to assess the situation, his eyes pass over the eye of one of the alien creatures.  Suddenly, the half-orc feels sluggish, as if the rest of the world is moving at lightning speed around him.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: will save versus gaze attack 4+ fail, Kushnak is slowed

I'll pause to let you adjust your action.

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3: 52 damage
Kushnak: dodge 3; 35 damage; slowed
7:
Nethezar: entangled; 16 damage; confused
6: darkness; 31 damage; unconscious & dying
8:
9:

Fly in effect ~ 19 rounds. Prayer for bad people 7 rounds. Prayer for good guys 6 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 30, 2010)

[sblock=grumble]Grumble Grumble.... domain powers are supernatural abilities... grumble[/sblock]

Kushnak fights ferociously against his magical limitations.

[sblock=oc]

Attack #3(+1 ha/+1/1 prayer & Com. Exp. 5): +14, 2d6+13

Feat dodge on 9. AC 30 vs 9, 29 vs others. (yay combat expertise!)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 1, 2010)

Kushnak focuses on avoid the attacks coming from all around him.  Unfortunately, with that divided focus, his own swing at the drow is easily blocked.

The three aliens all batter Kushnak with blows.  Only one of them manages to strike the half-orc, as Kushnak deftly knocks their tentacles back.

Nethezar hustles toward Erdolliel, a silent rage in his eyes.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: dodge 9; combat expertise 5; attacks 3, 2+ miss
7: full attack K, 2+ miss, 19+ hit, 6 damage
Nethezar: 81; moves
8: full attack K, 17+ miss, 13+ miss
9: full attack K, 16+ miss, 15+ miss

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire
3: 52 damage
Kushnak: dodge 9; 41 damage; slowed
7:
Nethezar: 16 damage; confused
8:
9:

Fly in effect ~ 19 rounds. Prayer for bad people 7 rounds. Prayer for good guys 6 rounds. Confusion on Nethezar 6 rounds.  Slow on Kushnak 1 round.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 1, 2010)

"Great!  I didn't have a better use for this anyway.  Although I don't know why I'm including *you*, scolar. You might want to make sure you keep an enemy between the two of you Kushnak!"  Erdolliel muses while preparing a spell.[sblock=oc]Retrieve a scroll of Haste from her pack and take a 5' step W and down while dropping her bow.  Cast Haste (CLvl 5 I think) on Kushnak, Nethezar, and Erdolliel. With the step they should all be within 30' of each other. Maybe we'd be without the step too, but I want to step anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 2, 2010)

Erdolliel uses her scroll to speed the group up.

With the protection of the alien creatures, the drow actually snickers as she backs away and calls upon her deity for healing.
[sblock=OOC]So, I screwed up.  Nethezar should have used a move action last time to pick up his morningstar (because, with _continual flame_ it is his light source), and another move to move, rather than using a double move.  But that would put Nethezar more than 30 feet away from Kushnak.  Do you guys care?

Erdolliel: retrieves scroll; step; _haste_
3: step; _cure moderate wounds_ 15 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste
3: 37 damage
Kushnak: dodge 9; 41 damage
7:
Nethezar: 16 damage; confused; haste (maybe)
8:
9:

Fly in effect ~ 20 rounds. Prayer for bad people 8 rounds. Prayer for good guys 7 rounds. Confusion on Nethezar 7 rounds. Slow on Kushnak 1 round. Haste 0 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 7, 2010)

[sblock=GRr]Epic fail.[/sblock]

Revived, Kushnak lashes out at the still standing drow while attempting to avoid looking toward the creatures on the ceiling.

[sblock=oc]
I'm certainly fine with him not being hasted.

Full Attack #3(+1 ha/+1/1 prayer & Com. Exp. 5): +14/+9, 2d6+13

Feat dodge on 9. AC 30 vs 9, 29 vs others. (yay combat expertise!)

If 3 goes down 5' step SE and down, otherwise 5' W and down so as to still be next to her.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 9, 2010)

Kushnak prepares to act once more, but, yet again, he feels a powerful force slowing him down when his eyes pass over one of the alien creatures.  Trying to ignore it, the half-orc strikes again at the drow.  Kushnak connects again, and the drow's face contorts as she tries to hold back the pain.

The three alien creatures all crawl a down the walls to still reach Kushnak.  They lash out, but again, only one of them is able to get by the half-orc's blocks.

Meanwhile, Nethezar suddenly turns and flees.



[sblock=OOC]Okay, I moved Neth back to (roughly) where he would be if he had only made a single move.  Neth is not hasted.

However, because I didn't post the map last time (because I was wondering about Neth's position), I think o3 missed the fact that 3 had take a step back.  I certainly didn't explain 3's step, other than mentioning that it happened.  I tried to chat with o3, but I failed.  At the risk of being overly presumptuous, I'm going ahead and slightly guessing.

Kushnak: save v. gaze attack: 1!, K is slowed again; 5-foot step (W and down); attack 3, 12+ hit, 19 damage
7: moves (it is 15 feet up, climbing on the south wall); attacks K, 8+ miss
Nethezar: 57; double moves; Neth is actually another 20 feet further away than the map shows
8: moves (it is also 15 feet up); attacks K, 7+ miss
9: steps (also 15 feet up); full attacks K, 1!, 20! threat, 17+ no crit, 7 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste
3: 56 damage
Kushnak: dodge 9; 48 damage
7:
Nethezar: 16 damage; confused
8:
9:

Fly in effect ~ 21 rounds.  Prayer for good guys 8 rounds. Confusion on Nethezar 8 rounds. Slow on Kushnak 1 round. Haste 1 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 10, 2010)

[sblock=oc]

well crappers.   i totally missed the step yes.  You proceeded as i would have suggested.

Gaze attacks are stupid.  Any chance you didn't give me the 50% chance? (or maybe their gaze attacks are extra stupid) gaze attacks

/*end straw grasping*/

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2010)

Erdolliel closes her eyes from the creatures' gazes while casting a spell.[sblock=oc]Cast Fireball. Reflex DC 17 for half damage. 8d6 damage.  I don't think I can include all the baddies while avoiding Kushnak, so I will just include the gaze creatures.  Center the blast on the square directly above Kushnak.  I think that since fireball is a spread, the fact that the creatures get concealment doesn't matter.  Am I right?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 11, 2010)

[sblock=This is wrong]Erdolliel closes her eyes and launches a ball of flame into the room.  The drow shrugs off the spell altogether.  The alien creatures suffer some burns.  Kushnak nearly fails over as the flames sear his wounds.

Next to Kushnak, the drow opens her eyes, and Kushnak sees intense hate.  She weaves and bops to avoid attack while she casts what Kushnak knows is a channeling of negative energy to inflict harm.  The drow swipes at Kushnak with her spell-armed hand, but she completely misses.
[sblock=OOC]So, as we discussed via chat, the gaze attack thing is odd.  Maybe we should continue to discuss it.  In the meantime, even if we use the 50% here, I rolled and K failed two of them, so I just applied his first saving throw roll.  In short, he's slowed anyway.

Erdolliel: fireball (correct that the concealment doesn't matter); spell resistance for 3 - 2+ fail; saves K - 16+ success, 7 - 15+ success, 8 - 15+ success, 9 - 4+ fail; 21 or 10 damage
3: opens eyes (10%, 78%, 66%; saves: 2+), slowed; cast defensively 10+ success; touch attack against K, 1!

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste
3: 56 damage; slowed
Kushnak: dodge 9; 58 damage; slowed
7: 10 damage
Nethezar: 16 damage; confused
8: 10 damage
9: 21 damage

Fly in effect ~ 21 rounds. Prayer for good guys 8 rounds. Confusion on Nethezar 8 rounds. Slow on Kushnak 1 round. Haste 1 rounds. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 12, 2010)

Kushnak retreats and attempts to heal some of his wounds.

[sblock=oc]

5' step SW and spontaneously cast cure critical wounds defensively. +14 concentration  4d8+8

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 13, 2010)

[sblock=oc]REDO!!  So, that last post sucked as far as my wording was concerned.  After chatting it out with both of y'all, here's my stab at what I meant to do...[/sblock]Erdolliel closes her eyes from the creatures' gazes while moving back from the ensuing blast.[sblock=oc]Move 5'E, and 10' NE, then Cast Fireball centered on the ceiling 5'W of E's current position. Reflex DC 17 for half damage. 8d6 damage.  My intention is to include all the baddy gaze monsters without including Kushnak or myself, so if I still didn't succeed in that intention, there's gotta be a way to make it happen...  Hope that's better and more clear and stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]So...  Erdolliel is getting a redo.  But, in short, I don't think I at all understand what you are trying to do.

Here's the longer answer.

This map represents where I think you want Erdolliel to move, and the X marks the intersection where I think you want to place the fireball.  (BTW, your use of the term "current" is not clear, but this is what I think you meant.)




If you look at the random stuff that I put on the map further to the right, that is my attempt to visually demonstrate a 3D display of where the creatures are in the room.  (The upper right one is as if you were standing west of Kushnak and looking back at him.  Kushnak and 3 are both on the ground.  9, 8, and 7 are all 15 feet up.  Make sense?  The lower right one is as if you were standing south of Kushnak and looking back at him.)

In putting this all together, I'm not seeing that you get 8.  I am really, really mentally dead right now, though.  So let me know if I'm just missing it. 

Awww, crap.  And now I'm thinking I must be wrong, because I don't think Erdolliel could even target that intersection, cause she can't see it.  But then I still don't see how you get all three aliens.  Sorry, I'm not going to try to work this out tonight.  Maybe you guys can either figure it out, or figure out what I'm missing.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 16, 2010)

Erdolliel closes her eyes and launches a ball of flame into the room. The alien creatures suffer some burns.

Next to Kushnak, the drow opens her eyes, and Kushnak sees intense hate. She weaves and bops to avoid attack while she casts what Kushnak knows is a channeling of negative energy to inflict harm. The drow swipes at Kushnak with her spell-armed hand, but she completely misses.



[sblock=OOC]I think o3 figured it out.  If Erd places the fireball at intersection X at the ceiling, she hits all three alien creatures, but not Kushnak or 3.  So, I'm going with that.  Because I'm lazy, I'm not re-rolling.

Erdolliel: fireball; saves 7 - 15+ success, 8 - 15+ success, 9 - 4+ fail; 21 or 10 damage
3: opens eyes (10%, 78%, 66%; saves: 2+), slowed; cast defensively 10+ success; touch attack against K, 1!

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste
3: 56 damage; slowed
Kushnak: dodge 9; 48 damage; slowed
7: 10 damage
Nethezar: 16 damage; confused
8: 10 damage
9: 21 damage

Fly in effect ~ 21 rounds. Prayer for good guys 8 rounds. Confusion on Nethezar 8 rounds. Slow on Kushnak 1 round. Haste 1 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 23, 2010)

Kushnak attempts to finally put down the drow.

[sblock=oc]

Attack #3(+1/1 prayer & Com. Exp. 5): +13, 2d6+13

Feat dodge on 9. AC 30 vs 9, 29 vs others.

If 3 falls, 5' step SW otherwise hold position.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 24, 2010)

Deciding to not risk an attack by the drow's touch spell, Kushnak swings his sword at her head.  The drow backs away, but the half-orc still slices open her throat.  The drow collapses to the cavern floor.

Nethezar's voice is heard in the distance, grumbling.  The voice gets closer.  Finally, the scholar makes his way down the path toward Erdolliel.  "What in the Nine Hells happened?"

The three alien creatures lash out at Kushnak, but the half-orcs superior armor and deft dodging elude the creatures.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: attacks 3, 13+ hit, 18 damage, drops; steps
7: full attacks K, 17+ miss, 8+ miss
Nethezar: double moves
8: full attacks K, 6+ miss, 11+ miss
9: steps 5 feet down (only 10 feet off the ground); full attacks K, 3+ miss, 11+ miss

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste
3: 74 damage; slowed
Kushnak: dodge 9; 48 damage; slowed
7: 10 damage
Nethezar: 16 damage
8: 10 damage
9: 21 damage

Fly in effect ~ 22 rounds. Prayer for good guys expired. Confusion on Nethezar expired. Slow on Kushnak 2 rounds. Haste 2 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 24, 2010)

"It's about bloody time sage!!!  YOU got confused by the woman that Kushnak just killed and now HE'S facing off with 3 tentacled things that daze you with their bloody eyes!  Try not to look at them directly." [sblock=oc]I'll post an actual action soon but DI said he's unlikely to check or post until the new year, so I'm holding off until I have more time.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 27, 2010)

[sblock=huh...]The dice rolls at the end of the last post was me messing with the "Add Dice Roll" feature.  I practiced a roll... and then practiced some more... and now I can't seem to get rid of it... err, them..., which is a good thing I suppose as far as keeping players honest goes.  Anyway, that's why it's there.[/sblock][sblock=empty cuz Nethezar isn't hasted]huh... if you don't put any text in an sblock it doesn't appear.[/sblock]Erdolliel moves forward and casts another spell.[sblock=oc]Erdolliel moves, without looking at the creatures, along the ceiling and stays on the passage side of the room opening (aka E, SE, SE of where she is on the map on post 679).  The intent is to have her just out of reach of 7 but close enough for 7 to be able to step up and swipe at her. So if my stated position doesn't satisfy that I'd like to move.  She then closes her eyes and casts magic missile (4d4+4 damage and I put a roll below) on 7.  Since MM hits despite concealment, the casting should be possible.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 5, 2011)

Kushnak steps back and carefully attempts to relieve himself of some of his injuries.

[sblock=oc]
5' step SW and spontaneously cast cure critical wounds defensively. +14 concentration 4d8+8

i might get cover maybe?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I believe the proposed magic missile cannot work.

First, "The missile strikes unerringly, even if the target is in melee combat or has _less than_ total cover or total concealment."  (Emphasis supplied.)  I believe "less than" modifies the phrase "total concealment."

Second, reading the spell description ("Targets: Up to five creatures, no two of which can be more than 15 ft. apart") and the rules for aiming a spell ("You must be able to see or touch the target [...]) leads to the conclusion that you cannot magic missile something you cannot see.

Or am I mistaken?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 6, 2011)

[sblock=oc]She'll avert her eyes then.  I believe that should satisfy the concealment and the targeting questions.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 7, 2011)

Erdolliel moves closer and sends missiles of force into one of the alien creatures.

Kushnak, worried about his wounds, takes some reprieve and heals himself.

The creature near Erdolliel lashes out at the elf, but Erdolliel easily sidesteps the blows.

"Don't look at them directly," Nethezar mumbles to himself.  The scholar approaches and accidentally catches a creature's eye.  Fortunately, he shrugs off the magical effect.  Nethezar lashes out with his familiar wand.

The two remaining creatures close in on Kushnak.  While one of them misses, the other strikes the half-orc with both claws.  The claws latch into Kushnak, and the creature quickly pulls in opposite directions, tearing open Kushnak's flesh.



[sblock=OOC]FYI, I'm never going to use the auto roller.  You may have noticed... when you are in the reply view for the thread, it doesn't show the dice rolls.  I don't intend to go back and forth between views so that I can see the rolls.  Unless you guys really want me to.

Erdolliel: moves; averts gaze (65 no save); MM 7, 15 damage
Kushnak: steps; cast defensively 14+, 26 damage
7: full attacks E, 6+ miss, 8+ miss
Nethezar: moves while drawing wand; averts gaze (14 fail), will save 16+ success; MM 7, 20 damage
8: steps; full attacks K, 16+ hit 11 damage, 16+ hit 7 damage, rend 15 damage
9: moves (back up to the ceiling, then over); attacks K, 10+ miss

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste
Kushnak: dodge 9; 55 damage; slowed
7: 45 damage
Nethezar: 16 damage
8: 10 damage
9: 21 damage

Fly in effect ~ 23 rounds. Slow on Kushnak 3 rounds. Haste 3 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=oc]makes sense on the whole not using the dice if you can't see them in reply mode.  you can of course still see them in quick reply, but that has its own limitations.  Also I wonder if writing down the rolled numbers would be faster than re-rolling the numbers on your own.  HOWEVER! I am a creature of habit myself and often lazy, so if you like what you got setup already, I'm not going to argue...repeatedly at least...[/sblock]Erdolliel steps out of range and attempts to use her bow again.  After shooting she yells, "Scholar! Can you get in there and heal him!?"[sblock=oc]5'step E and fire on 7. 3 shots (with haste) +12 (with the +1 from Haste) 1d8+2.  If 7 falls, target 9 with remaining arrows.  Keep her eyes averted.  Dodge on 7 if 7 falls switch dodge to 9.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 11, 2011)

Cornered, Kushnak steps into his foes.

[sblock=oc]

Wow. Erm.  

5' step up and NE

Atk 8: (com. ext 5, ha +1)  +13 2d6+8

Dodge on 9(ac vs 9: 30, others: 29)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 12, 2011)

Erdolliel fires a volley at the closest creature.  With two solid arrows to the creature's disgusting eye, in falls to the cavern floor.

Kushnak, still sluggish, connects with a solid, though somewhat weak, swing of his sword.

"Thanks for getting that thing out of my way," Nethezar says with a smirk as he moves up to the flying Kushnak and substantially heals the half-orc's wounds.

The two remaining creatures attack.  The first swings at Kushnak, but the half-orc easily avoids the blows.  Nethezar fares less well, as the alien creature's claws nearly tear him in half.  The other closes with Nethezar, climbing down the wall, and smacks the scholar with a claw.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: steps; attacks 7, averts gaze (31 fail), will save 20!, attacks rolls 14+ hit 7 damage, 5+ miss, 19+ hit 6 damage, drops; dodge 9
Kushnak: steps up and over; attacks 8, 10+ hit, 10 damage
7: 43, bleeds
Nethezar: moves
9: AoO, 1!
Nethezar: spontaneous Cure Critical 29 damage
8: full attack K, 10+ miss, 2+ miss
9: steps, full attack N, 12+ hit, 20! threat, 3+ no crit, rend, total damage 26 (scary!) moves (to 15' off the floor), attacks N, 12+ hit, 9 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste; dodge 9
Kushnak: dodge 9; 26 damage; slowed
7: 58 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar: 42 damage 25 damage
8: 20 damage
9: 21 damage

Fly in effect ~ 24 rounds. Slow on Kushnak 4 rounds. Haste 4 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2011)

Cursing, Erdolliel drops her bow and moves into the battle, sword drawn.  "Kushnak!  Flank!"[sblock=oc]Drop the bow and draw her sword while moving W, SW, and then DandW so she ends up directly E of 9.  Dodge bonus to stay on 9, the haste bonus and also Mobility gives her a grand total AC of 24. Erdolliel won't be averting her eyes as she loses her sneak attack if the creature has concealment. THEN, ready to attack 9 once Kushnak is flanking with her. +12 (with haste and flanking) 1d8+3 +4d6 Sneak attack.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=der]
99% sure it's impossible for Erd to flank anyone in this battle right now.  9 is on the ceiling AND Kush doesn't threaten it.

(might be able to flank Kushnak if she decides to go all crazy or something....)
[/sblock]

Kushnak focuses on his attack.

[sblock=oc]
Atk 8: (com. ext 5, ha +1) +13 2d6+8

Dodge on 9(ac vs 9: 30, others: 29)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]In light of the discovery that I messed up, I am going back to slightly edit the last round.  The creature that attacked Neth will have to move to get within range, and, therefore, it will only make one attack.

So if you guys, particularly Ti (with that sneak attack craziness), want to change anything, go ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 13, 2011)

Kushnak moves to aid Erdolliel in her assault.

[sblock=oc]

Step to flank.

Atk 9: (com. ext 5, flank 2) +14 2d6+8

Dodge on 9(ac vs 9: 30, others: 29)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2011)

Using simple coordination, Kushnak and Erdolliel distract one of the alien creatures and strike from both sides.  Erdolliel shrugs off the magical gaze and stabs the creature directly in the eye.  A final slice from Kushnak's blade brings the creature down.

"If you don't mind," Nethezar offhandedly says, "I'll save my spells and let you kill the last one."  The scholar moves away from the last creature.

The final creature climbs closer across the ceiling and swings at Kushnak.  Again, the half-orc's armor and skillful dodging keep the claws at bay.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: drops bow; draws sword while moving
9: AoO, 13+ miss
Erdolliel: ready
Kushnak: steps
Erdolliel: ready triggers; will save for gaze attack, 11+ success; attacks 9, 15+ hit, 21 damage
Kushnak: attacks 9, 7+ hit, 15 damage, drops
7: 54, bleeds
Nethezar: moves
8: steps; full attack K, 11+ miss, 7+ miss
9: 75 bleeds

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste; dodge 9
Kushnak: dodge 9; 26 damage; slowed
7: 59 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar: 25 damage
8: 20 damage
9: 58 damage; unconscious & dying

Fly in effect ~ 25 rounds. Slow on Kushnak 5 rounds. Haste 5 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2011)

Erdolliel tries to repeat the success. [sblock=oc]So I'm not sure at all where 8 is now, but it probably doesn't really matter.  Erdolliel puts her dodge on 8 and moves to a point where she is directly NW of 8.  If 8 is on the floor, she will position herself 5' up of it.  If 8 is on the ceiling she will move to be on the same plane as it is and ready to attack it when she's flanking with Kushnak.  8 will get an AoO Erdolliel's AC is 24 against it.  If it is on the floor Erdolliel attack is +11 1d8+3.  If it is on the ceiling Erdolliel's attack is +12 1d8+3 +4d6.  If it is on the floor, Erdolliel will say something to the effect of "We need your mace still, scholar."[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=obligatory] Really sorry guys.  I've been super dead to the world for the last week.  and generally dead to the world for too long.[/sblock]

Kushnak looks to finish the final foe.

[sblock=oc]
Atk 8: (com. ext 5, ha +1) +13 2d6+8

Dodge on 8.  AC: 30

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 25, 2011)

Erdolliel, deftly avoiding the flailing claws, moves in and stabs at the alien creature.

Kushnak brings his sword to bear, hacking again into the creature.  Finally, the half-orc feels the slowness wear off.

Sighing, Nethezar aims his wand.  While he falls prey to the creature's slowing gaze, the creature dies as five missiles of force slam into it.

Suddenly, everything is quiet.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: moves; AoO
8: AoO, 12+ miss
Erdolliel: attacks 8, will save for gaze attack 16+ success, 10+ hit, 8 damage
Kushnak: attacks 18+ hit, 17 damage
Nethezar: MM wand, will save 3+ fail, slowed, 16 damage, drops

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire; haste; dodge 9
Kushnak: dodge 9; 26 damage; slowed
7: 59 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar: 25 damage
8: 60 damage
9: 58 damage; unconscious & dying

Fly in effect ~ 26 rounds. Slow on Kushnak done. Haste 6 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 25, 2011)

Whirling on Nethezar, Erdolliel's face is a tempestuous mix of fury and frustration.  Upon looking at him though, her face slowly shifts to a calmer visage.  "I... forget that you do not don the plate anymore scholar, since the... incident.  Thank you for the assisting inyour own way to bring the final creature down.

"What sort of condition are you both in?  Do we push on or lick our wounds?  I still have some spells and flight, but if I am to be truly useful I will need help dispelling this faerie fire.  The clock is ticking on the _mind blank_ spell that we were given.  Also, we may want to ensure that there are no enemies at our backs."

As she listens to the others' responses, Erdolliel quickly dispatches the remaining creatures and searches the cleric's body.[sblock=oc]If it takes a round to dispatch each creature, she'll start with searching #3.  Unless the group decides that it wants to press on quickly through free action conversations or something.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 28, 2011)

Nethezar ignores Erdolliel's comments about his participation.  The scholar sticks the _magic missile_ wand in his belt and retrieves his curative wand and begins healing.

In between casting healing spells, Nethezar opines, "I could dispel the color, if you wish, but I only have one such spell prepared.  Other than the wounds I am healing now, I still have the majority of my magic complement."

After thinking a moment, Nethezar adds, "The illithid clearly knows we are here, and probably has ever since those mushrooms began screaming.  If there is no back door to this place, then it is still here, either wishing it could escape, or planning how to ambush us.  On the other hand, if we leave, the illithid would likely surmise that we have spent our resources.  Thinking it had the upper hand, it might give chase, or, more likely, it will initiate another surprise for us."

Nethezar keeps rambling, as if talking to himself more than the others.  "But if we _know_ it is coming after us, we could set an ambush for it.  But given the illithid's powers of compulsion, the network it likely has, and its sheer intelligence, I'd wonder whether such a plan would backfire."

"I don't know whether to press on or back off."
[sblock=OOC]Let me know whether/how much healing you want Neth to do.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 28, 2011)

Breathing heavily, Kushnak drops to an awkward seated position and adjusts his armor methodically.

After a moment he lifts his head to his companions and speaks.

"We have no choice but to push on. Our preparedness has to be sufficient to see this through.  Our foray into the illithid's world here will no doubt bring his full wrath in the network he controls if we retreat to lick our wounds.  Here, we at least know our enemy.  We are deciding when and where this confrontation takes place.  I have had enough of this underhanded deception. "

Pausing a moment, he stands and takes in the carnage around him.

"If we have any hope of achieving our goal, and i believe we do, an unrelenting, unebbing assault is our greatest strength.  We will push on."

"I am in need of a moderate amount of healing, but am otherwise prepared.  I don't know that there is anything we can do to resolve your unfortunate state though friend.  The cost may be too great.  Make yourselves ready."

[sblock=oc] We still have wands of clw yes?  if so 3 charges for me please.  If not i'll handle my healing from my own spells.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 28, 2011)

Erdolliel tosses a wand to Kushnak.  "There should only be 3 charges left on that, let me know if you need more."  She then continues her work pausing occasionally to plan the next stage of the assault.  "I have a variety of potions and scrolls that I'm carrying around, stealth won't matter for you two, but would protection from evil?  Bull strength?[sblock=oc]So, I guess Coup de Gras takes a full round action, so probably isn't worth it.  She will search the cleric first and then #'s 7 and 8.  

Also, she's toting potions of protection from evil (lasts 1 minute), bulls strength (2 mins), haste(3 rounds), and a variety of healing.  Then there're the scrolls of Darkvision (2 hours), comprehend languages (10 min), and invisibility sphere (2 min).

Finally, poo on the disenchant, but it's ok.  And Haste will end by the time we get done healing/searching[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally able to take in their surroundings, the trio sees that the doors on the north wall are white marble, but they are streaked with veins of a faintly-glowing purple mineral.  Flanking the doors are a pair of tall ivory columns, each bearing a tentacular symbol burned into their surface.

Responding to Erdolliel, Nethezar says, "Bull's strength is, frankly, fairly worthless for me.  I also have three protection from evil spells prepared.  I presume that my spells would last longer than your scrolls.  And, given the doors and these markings, perhaps now is the appropriate time to use that protection."  The pitch of Nethezar's voice raises at the end of that statement, clearly suggesting that it was as much a question as a thought.
[sblock=OOC]Is it sort of amazing to think that you guys haven't even been in this place 4 minutes yet?

Erdolliel kills stuff, searches the cleric, finds: masterwork morningstar, masterwork hand x-bow, masterwork breastplate, heavy steel shield, a key
Kushnak casts CLW 3 times, heals 20 damage
Nethezar casts CLW 4 times, heals 26 damage

Status & Init:
Erdolliel: faerie fire (19 rounds); 0 damage
Kushnak: 6 damage
Nethezar: 0 damage


Fly in effect ~ 30 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 31, 2011)

"I too am in a similar position.  Protection from evil is prepared and ready for me to use at a much greater length than your potions.

The invisibility sphere scroll could be used by you, to negate your current condition temporarily.  Dark vision would be helpful if both of you could utilize it.  Otherwise it's not necessary.

I agree with Nethezar; I suggest we prepare for a full assault immediately after opening this door.  It seems...prudent.

Kushnak sets to preparing himself.

[sblock=oc]Assuming there's no extra discussion, PFE on self.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 31, 2011)

"The sphere will not work for me, but I know not why.  Darkvision only works for one, so that will not work either.  I will take your protection, scholar as it will last longer than mine.  Erdolliel then begins to check the door for the usual assortment of dangers.[sblock=oc]If I'm reading invis sphere right, it just gives invisibility to everyone in the sphere but doesn't technically make a sphere in which everything is invisible.  Let me know if that isn't right though.  

Also, I can't quite work out if faerie fire would change hiding...  the text says that it removes concealment but neither hiding nor sneak attack say anything about needing concealment to function.  Intuitively, if I'm glowing like a purple candle it'd be a LOT harder to hide, but mechanically I'm not sure.  This might also simply be something that I just don't know where to actually look as well, but if I can still hide even with Faerie Fire, I'd like to.

Finally, she'll search (+17) the door for traps (Disable +15) and see if it is locked.  If it is, she'll try the key or OL (+15) if the key doesn't work.  If it seems that she might be able to hide since no one seems to be observing her, she'll do that (+15), but she won't bother if she knows that it wouldn't work or would have a prohibitive penalty.

Once everyone is ready, she'll open the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2011)

Nethezar nods in agreement, but waits until Erdolliel has checked the door.

The elf finds no traps, and she discerns that the door is not locked.  Erdolliel tests the door before opening it, but she realizes that it is apparently barred from the other side.
[sblock=OOC]







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> You need cover or concealment in order to attempt a Hide check.



That is from the third paragraph, first sentence, of hide.

I'm also assuming that, since Erdolliel is checking the door for traps and locks, that the buff casting is waiting until she's done.  Since that benefits you guys.

You can try to force the door with a strength check or by attacking the door.  See, e.g. here.

Fly in effect ~ 32 rounds. Faerie fire 21 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Hmmm...  I didn't think about it before, but now that you point out the 3rd paragraph...  It mentions that I need cover or concealment to hide.  It looks like Erdolliel has cover in spades since there's a barred door blocking any line of effect from me.  So she could hide, and apparently she'd be able to stay hidden, but I would still need to know if there would be negatives to the hide or what being hidden actually does for her that allows sneak attack to work.

I'm all for forcing or attacking the door.  I assume Kushnak would be the one to try?

Also, I would be all for casting the protection spell as Erdolliel is doing stuff since the spell lasts for minutes so 2 rounds won't matter that much.  I can be overruled though.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=oc]
So, this is pretty semantic, and ultimately Di decides whatever he wants.  Not having concealment is not particularly detrimental to ones ability to hide, since it quite explicitly says that cover affords the person the ability to hide.  

I don't believe the text of the spell is intended to say 'all things at any distance can see you'  Basically, i don't think the candle light makes you glow like a beacon to anything.  Maybe it does.  Worst case, i'd say, she can hide with cover and anything that fails a spot check can see the glowing beacon of light, but not her.

[/sblock]

"Breaking down doors.  If only Eskard were... "  Kushnak stops and shakes his head to dismiss the thought.

"On second thought lass, let me us that potion of bulls strength after all.  It's not the best use, but we'll need all the help we can get."

"All set?"

After a moment, Kushnak sets about removing the door.

[sblock=oc]
So kush will PfE and drink the potion.  Then... the door.

Basically, breaking doors is impossibly difficult.  Kushnak can power attack for 8 and deal 2d6+26 damage(before hardness).  A stone door(at a minimum these doors are as good as those) has a hardness of 8 and 60 hps(assuming it's 4in thick).  Bad rolls makes that 3 attacks(2 rounds).  

The dc to break the door is at a minimum, 28 which i can't do even on a 20. And if it's barred, it's 25(if they for some dumb reason used wood to bar it) or it's 30(if they used iron) or its 38 (if they used arcane lock<- my bet).

So, here's hoping the door isn't some magic unbreakable rock. Chop. The. Stuff.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC and really long...]I've been taken a closer look at this.  I think the issues are how hiding works and how it impacts sneak attack.  I'll try to address the latter issue first.

So, per the sneak attack description:


> The rogue’s attack deals extra damage any time her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target.



I don't know of any comprehensive listing of the circumstances under which a target is denied their Dex AC bonus, but this might be a good place to start.  Examination of those tables and footnotes shows that a target loses their Dex AC bonus when the attacker is invisible or when the defender is: blinded, cowering, flat-footed, grappling, helpless, pinned, or stunned.

Concealment itself does not say that it makes the target lose their Dex AC bonus.  Likewise, reading the entire Hide section doesn't ever say that hiding makes a target lose their Dex AC bonus.

In referring back to the combat modifiers table, I looked at flat-footed, and it notes surprised.

I don't see anything that specifically connects the use of the Hide skill and getting sneak attacks.  I take it as OBVIOUS, however, that they are supposed to be related.  At the very least, they are related inasmuch as using Hide might allow you to attack first (via a surprise round).  I think, however, that even if you aren't getting a surprise round (e.g. because combat was started by Kushnak, and Erdolliel waited to strike from hiding), I would think that she would be treated as invisible, or that (relative to her) the defender is blinded.

So, to answer Ti's question ("what being hidden actually does for her that allows sneak attack to work"), I think that Hide, in and of itself, doesn't grant sneak attacks.  Sneak attacks are generated because Hide leads to the defender being flat-footed, effectively blinded, or to the attacker being effectively invisible.

As for how hiding works, cover or concealment is necessary to hide.  See Concealment and Hide Checks


> You can use concealment to make a Hide check. Without concealment, you usually need cover to make a Hide check.



 and Hide


> You need cover or concealment in order to attempt a Hide check. Total cover or total concealment usually (but not always; see Special, below) obviates the need for a Hide check, since nothing can see you anyway.




Both of you pointed out that the lack of concealment shouldn't be an issue, because there is cover.
[sblock=Sidepoint]Because I didn't want to seem like I'm coming out of left field, the reason I mentioned only concealment in my 8:37 p.m. post was because Ti specifically said that he thought hiding did not mention needing concealment.[/sblock]
Certainly, the presence of cover allows Erdolliel to hide, despite the _faerie fire_.  In the case of total cover, of course the bad people can't see the fire anyway.  In the case of partial cover, Erdolliel could, using her hide skill, attempt to block the light by staying behind the cover as much as she can.

I THINK where they issue comes is when that cover goes away.  For example, if there is some bad guy behind the door, Erdolliel currently has cover from it.  For the sake of example, pretend that there is an arrow slit in the door.  Erdolliel would then have partial cover from the guy on the other side.  She could still hide, but if she made a crappy roll, or the guy had an awesome spot, he might still see her.  But, once the door is open, Erdolliel's cover is gone (unless she was hiding behind a pillar or something else).

So, if Erdolliel made her hide check while there was cover (when the door was closed), is she still hidden when the cover goes away (when the door opens)?  The reason this matters is because, while Erdolliel is scouting ahead, sometimes there won't be cover.  (This normally isn't an issue, because normally Erdolliel is in the dark (or partial dark), so she never loses concealment.  She doesn't have that concealment anymore.)  I think, then, that the issue is WHEN Erdolliel needs make a hide check.  Because, since either cover or concealment is necessary, if she ever has to make a hide check when one of those is not present, she cannot hide.

The only thing I see that sheds light on this is the "Action" section of Hide.







> Usually none. Normally, you make a Hide check as part of movement, so it doesn’t take a separate action. However, hiding immediately after a ranged attack (see Sniping, above) is a move action.



I take this to suggest that a hide check is needed for each movement action.  In non-round timing, this doesn't really matter, and I think our past practice (of just having one hide roll until you run into enemies) makes sense.  If, however, Erdolliel snuck into a room of people, and she kept moving around the room, it would probably be appropriate for her to make a hide check each time she moved.  In that case, if during that movement she lost both cover and concealment, she wouldn't be ABLE to hide (absent a diversion or bluff check as outlined in the skill).

I, of course, realize that I may have just completely missed the boat here regarding what you were both saying.  I'm also very confident that I said this all in just about the longest way possible.  So, I dunno.  Does any of that make sense?  Did I actually answer what you were looking for me to answer?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=oc]I take that to mean that Erdolliel can hide and that as soon as she is spotted she won't be able to hide again without cover, but that she won't just stop being hidden because of the faerie fire.  If this is right, then she will hide (+15) and move to the 5' square above the door, while Kushnak is destroying the door.[sblock=sidepoint]I feel like you negated the entire dilemma I was having by negating one portion of the argument.  By doing so, I feel like you had to be making a fallacious argument, however there are a ton of fallacies, so I didn't have enough time to figure out which one it would be violating.  And besides it doesn't really matter anyway, you might not have been trying to negate my whole dilemma, you might have just only had a little time to post or something.  I'm not sure I could have concluded that you were or were not trying to negate the dilemma, but for whatever reason I concluded that you were...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







> I take that to mean that Erdolliel can hide and that as soon as she is spotted she won't be able to hide again without cover, but that she won't just stop being hidden because of the faerie fire.



To slightly modify that, Erdolliel can hide, as long as there is cover.  As soon as she is spotted, she won't be able to hide again without cover (because she can't hide at all without cover).  Faerie fire does not affect her ability to hide by using cover; it eliminates her ability to hide by using concealment.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=oc]True on the clarification.

I'm going to summarize what we are doing right now since I think the ball is Di's court right now.  Nethezar will cast PfromE on himself and Erdolliel.  Erdolliel will hide and move above the door.  Kushnak cast PfromE on himself and will attack the door to break it down.  Then everyone will look through the door (spot and listen +13) and if nothing is immediately apparent, Erdolliel will scout without taking the negatives (Move silently +15).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 2, 2011)

After casting the protective spells, Kushnak lays into the door.  While it is stronger than he expected, the half-orc still makes short work of it, hacking a hole open and then kicking out the bar behind the doors.

The battered doors swing open and reveal the next chamber.  In the center of the tall domed chamber is a large brain, carved from a single block of purple-veined white marble.  Its veins seem to pulsate with every breath you take, as if aware of your presence.  Four stone benches are arrayed around the room, each with a pair of iron manacles bolted to the top.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: hides
Nethezar: casts protection from evil on Erdolliel and himself
Kushnak: cast protection from evil and attacks the door
Round 1: 28 damage and 25 damage (53)
Round 2: 26 damage and 26 damage (105)
Round 3: 23 damage (128); door breaks

Fly in effect ~ 36 rounds. Faerie fire 25 rounds.  Protection from Evil: 3 rounds (one less for Nethezar)

Unless otherwise noted, in this section, in the rooms the ceilings are 40 feet high, but in the hallways/corridors they are 20 feet high.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 2, 2011)

Erdolliel cautiously moves into the room for a better view.[sblock=oc]Move to 25' above IT and look (+13 for listen and spot) down the hallway.  Erdolliel has her bow out (fyi) and is moving silently (+15) without penalty and trying to stay hidden (+15)

Also, do the manacles have chains on them too are are the just bolted straight in?  How long are the chains?  I don't want these things to be telekinetic as well as psionic...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 3, 2011)

[sblock=oc]IT is the brain. Just in case.[/sblock]

Kushnak keeps his eyes locked suspiciously on the centerpiece of the room as he follows Erdolliel inside, taking obvious caution to stay out of reach of the chains.

"Note the manacles, Nethezar.  And DO NOT touch the brain.  That goes for you too girl." he spits, in a poor attempt at whisper.

[sblock=oc]Once it's clear there's nothing in the room, Kushnak goes 5' inside and 20' off the ground(unless the chains still reach him, then higher to avoid.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 4, 2011)

Erdolliel flies into the room.  The elf doesn't notice anything untoward, and the manacles are all bolted directly to the benches, with no chains at all.  The elf sees a passage leading to the next room, however the corridor steeply rises up about 30 feet, making her view of the next room obstructed.

Kushnak moves into the room.  The half-orc notices nothing untoward.  After a moment, Nethezar follows.The half-orc immediately senses what can only be described as an immense mental presence in his psyche.  Suddenly, that presence lashes out, attacking Kushnak's mind.  The half-orc hears a mental voice tell him to kill his companions, but Kushnak feels no compulsion to obey.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: will save 4+ fail; Kushnak is dominated, however protection from evil is suppressing it (while PfE is still in effect).

Do either of you have any thoughts on whether Kushnak himself would KNOW that something targeted him and what it might be (such that he would know how bad it could be if he loses PfE)?

Fly in effect ~ 37 rounds. Faerie fire 26 rounds. Protection from Evil: 4 rounds (one less for Nethezar)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 4, 2011)

[sblock=oc]

Actually, i'm fairly sure that he can't 'command' me at all.  Providing a command is done using the 'telepathic link' from the dominate spell, and that is 'blocked' by PFE.



			
				from Dominate said:
			
		

> You can control the actions of any humanoid creature through a telepathic link that you establish with the subject’s mind.
> .
> .
> .
> *Protection from evil or a similar spell can prevent you from exercising control or using the telepathic link* while the subject is so warded, but such an effect neither prevents the establishment of domination nor dispels it.




So, essentially I don't think Kushnak knows he's under the effect at all. (once the PFE ends, he'll be able to command me obviously)

We should probably just forget about that though...


[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 7, 2011)

[sblock=oc]I did some searches in the srd and came up with this So, I know that we aren't using psionics per se, but since this is a mind flayer I thought it might be relevant.  if you look under "failing a saving throw against Mind-Affecting Powers" it says "If you fail your save, you are unaware that you have been affected by a power." So I think that o3 is right. unfortunately...

Guess that means that we have a few minutes to kill the thing, not that the PCs know that though.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 7, 2011)

[sblock=oc]

Right. I think it's generally accepted that if you fail a save you don't know that you did so unless there are obvious affects which would tell you.(even then it's probably at best a spellcraft check to 'get' it)

Point being,  Kushnak is not 'under the influence' of the caster at all yet.  All that's happened is that he has the potential to initiate orders via the telepathic link.  To me, this means that the caster can expend actions attempting to order me, but those orders never reach me.  (I think that the verbiage of 'using the telepathic link' necessitates action on his part.)  

SO, IMO even if the PFE expires, he must still attempt to 'activate' the link by providing me a command(and since he doesn't have a real idea what is stopping it from working and for how long, that could be tricky for him to navigate). And even in that case, the obvious incongruity of his request should allow for additional saves with the +2 bonus.  

In the event that there is a constant affect influencing him(and i don't think there's evidence to support it), which he is able to disregard for the time being, Kushnak could potentially be afforded the Sense Motive check afforded to others in identifying the 'influence' of an enchantment.  see:  Sense Motive :: d20srd.org That'd be +4 for Kushnak.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=oc]agreed[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]After discussion, I think we agree that Kushnak really has no idea that anything happened at all.  I have adjusted the last IC post accordingly.

Anything else?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Oh yeah, that means it's our turn again, I forgot...[/sblock]Erdolliel keeps moving ahead, carefully sticking to the ceiling.[sblock=oc]Same goo as before.  Move up the passage looking (+13 for listen and spot) towards the next room. Move silently (+15) without penalty and trying to stay hidden (+15).  So she'll move downwards slightly to get into the corridor, but then stay 15' up to remain on the topmost cube of the 20' ceiling.  Are my heights correct?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 8, 2011)

Kushnak tails Erdolliel, careful to provide a enough cushion in order for her to work.

[sblock=oc]

Kush basically mimics whatever movements Erd makes, but gives her 25-30' of lead.(or as much as she needs i guess)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 9, 2011)

Erdolliel sneaks ahead.  At the end of the long staircase, an odd chamber reveals itself.  A number of tall bookcases, a desk, and a large tank full of green liquid takes up half the room.  A stone door stands closed on the opposite wall.  The staircase continues upward, curving to the right.



[sblock=OOC]Fly in effect ~ 38 rounds. Faerie fire 27 rounds. Protection from Evil: 5 rounds (one less for Nethezar)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 9, 2011)

Conscious of time, Erdolliel continues to follow the passageway.[sblock=oc]Stay the same height and move up the passage looking (+13 for listen and spot) towards the next room. Move silently (+15) without penalty and trying to stay hidden (+15). [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 9, 2011)

Erdolliel flies up the stairway and the others follow at a distance.

Just as Erdolliel reaches a set of double doors, Kushnak and Nethezar reach the room Erdolliel just left.

As they enter, one of the same alien-like creatures emerges from the top of the large tank of green liquid.  This creature, however, is considerably larger than the previous three encountered.  Since the liquid appears opaque, the creature must have either heard Kushnak and Nethezar, or been able to see through the liquid.

Though large, the creature still manages to get the drop on the group.  It crawls across the floor toward Nethezar and lashes out with one long tentacle and tears into Nethezar's arm.

"Crap!" Nethezar spits.  "I'm not looking at it!"  The scholar steps back and fires his trusty wand at the creature.  Five missiles of force unerringly slam into the large creature.



[sblock=OOC]O: moves; attacks N, 9+ hit, 14 damage
Nethezar: diverts gaze; steps; wands O, 16 damage

Status & Init
O (25): 16 damage
Nethezar (23): 14 damage
Erdoliel (20):
Kushnak (18): 6 damage

Fly in effect ~ 38 rounds. Faerie fire 27 rounds. Protection from Evil: 5 rounds (one less for Nethezar)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 9, 2011)

Erdolliel fires at the creature.[sblock=oc]I think she's within 30 feet already, but taking a 5' step south and down couldn't hurt Actually it could hurt as the hide check occurs with movement, so she'll just shoot.  Shoot at O. 2 shots +11/+6 1d8+2 +4d6 for Sneak Attack if applicable. crits are x3 damage. She'll step 5' south and Down after the shot.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 9, 2011)

Kushnak stumbles briefly, alarmed by the sheer size of the creature, before regaining his composure.  

Closing his eyes briefly, he whispers something to himself in preparation for a fight.

[sblock=oc]
Kushnak activates his freedom of movement domain power.  supernatural ability, no AoO and that's it.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Despite Di's attempts he and I still weren't on board with the Hide interpretation.  In the meantime I'm deferring to his interpretation (he is the DM afterall, that's his job to determine and mine to defer) and changing my action.[/sblock]Erdolliel joins the fray. [sblock=oc]Drop bow, avert gaze, and move while drawing her sword to such a place that she is flanking with Kushnak.  +4 AC for mobility.  Then attack O +10 (with height advantage) 1d8+3 +4d6 sneak attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2011)

Erdolliel, not looking directly at the creature, fires off two shots.  The elf's aim is poor, and her arrows harmlessly fly past the creature.

Kushnak lowers slightly in the air to gain better position and activates the power of his deity.

The alien creature moves underneath Kushnak, closer to Nethezar.  Apparently disturbed by the _magic missiles_, the creature lashes out at the scholar.  Nethezar grunts as two huge claws crash into his flesh.  Then the claws grip into Nethezar's arms.  As the scholar screams out, the creature literally pulls Nethezar's body into two separate pieces.  As Nethezar's blood sprays about the room, the creature unceremoniously drops the two halves to the floor.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: steps S and down; averts gaze; shoots O, 4+ miss, 4+ miss
Kushnak: steps down; activates FoM
O: steps; full attacks N, 8+ hit, 13+ hit, 18 damage, 15 damage, rend for 24 damage...  N dies

Status & Init
O (25): 16 damage
Nethezar (23): 71 damage; extremely dead
Erdoliel (20):
Kushnak (18): 6 damage; freedom of movement

Fly in effect ~ 39 rounds. Faerie fire 28 rounds. Protection from Evil: 6 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 11, 2011)

"NOO!!" Erdolliel yells while rushing to injure the beast.[sblock=oc]Drop bow, move D&S, D&SE, S, S while drawing her sword.  That should put her on the floor next to O.  Ready to attack it when flanking with Kushnak. Dodge on O, +4 AC for mobility. Then attack O +11 (with flanking) 1d8+3 +4d6 sneak attack. Eyes averted.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 11, 2011)

Seething with uncontrolable rage, Kushnak cries out ferociously as he lashes out against the beast.

[sblock=oc]

Kushnak 5' step SE+D such that he's flanking with Erd.

Full Atk O(pa 5): +14/+9(w/ flanking) 2d6+18

Dodge on O(ac: 25).

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 12, 2011)

Erdolliel resists the power of the creature's gaze and closes, though she takes a strike as she does.  She waits for Kushnak to move, providing a temporary distraction, and strikes.  Her aim is true, and Erdolliel slashes the creature's eyelid with her sword.

Kushnak lays into the creature with unparalleled ferocity.  While he carves two large gashes into the monstrous thing, it seems only moderately wounded.

The creature turns its attention, and its claws, toward this new threat.  Despite his evasive care, Kushnak only barely manages to avoid the first claw, and the second claw rips open the half-orc's arm.



[sblock=OOC]I think I forgot to roll the averting gaze % last round.  Oh well.  And I'm not going to bother for Kushnak, cause his FoM lasts longer than the slow would.

Erdolliel: NOT averting gaze (per gchat); will save 18+ success; drops bow; moves while drawing sword
O: AoO, 5+ hit, 14 damage
Erdolliel: readies
Kushnak: steps
Erdolliel: ready triggers; attacks O, 18+ hit, 19 damage
Kushnak: full attack O, 18+ hit, 10+ hit, 48 damage
O: full attacks K, 2+ miss, 12+ hit, 15 damage

Status & Init
O: 83 damage
Erdolliel: 14 damage
Kushnak: 21 damage; freedom of movement

Fly in effect ~ 40 rounds. Faerie fire 29 rounds. Protection from Evil: 7 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 12, 2011)

Erdolliel grunts as she continues the work.[sblock=oc]Two attacks. +11/+6 (with flanking) 1d8+3 +4d6 sneak attack. Dodge on O (although that apparently doesn't matter...) 5' step up after the attack.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 14, 2011)

A faint glimmer of shock crosses Kushnak's face, before he attacks again.

[sblock=oc]
uh oh.

Full Atk O(pa 5): +14/+9(w/ flanking) 2d6+18

Dodge on O(ac: 25)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 15, 2011)

Erdolliel succumbs to the power of the creature's gaze.  The elf strikes at the beast, but, perhaps affected by the sudden lethargy, her blow lacks the force to pierce the creature's hide.

Kushnak makes two powerful swings at the creature.  While his first swing is wild, the second swing connects and tears another wound open in the creature.  Blood flows from its few wounds, and the creature looks like it cannot take more of that.

The creature lets out some sort of a snort and viciously strikes back at Kushnak.  Both claws and tear into Kushnak's arms.  Then, just as it did to Nethezar, the creature tries to tear Kushnak into two.  While the creature nearly succeeds, and Kushnak becomes little more than a bloody pulp, the half-orc manages to maintain consciousness.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: will save, 6+ fail, slowed; attacks O, 3+ miss; steps up (she can still step, even though slowed, right?)
Kushnak: attacks O, 1! miss, 16+ hit, 28 damage
O: attacks K, 13+ hit, 17+ hit (oh crap), 14 damage, 10 damage, rend 17 damage

Status & Init
O: 111 damage
Erdolliel: 14 damage; slowed
Kushnak: 62 damage; freedom of movement

Fly in effect ~ 41 rounds. Faerie fire 30 rounds. Protection from Evil: 8 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2011)

Erdolliel looks over the beast's back with a sense of inevitability at Kushnak and gives him a nod.  "Well fought my friend." and takes another swing at the monster. [sblock=oc] +11 1d8+3 +4d6 sneak attack. and hope it doesn't have 200 hp...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 15, 2011)

Kushnak laughs maniacally as blood streams down his face.

"You really think so, do you!!"

[sblock=oc]
Full Atk O(pa 5): +14/+9(w/ flanking) 2d6+18

Dodge on O(ac: 25)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2011)

Still sluggish, Erdolliel again fails to get through the creature's skin.

Kushnak, like a maniac, lashes out in desperation.  He connects with both blows, and cleaves the creatures eye out.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: attacks O, 5+ miss
Kushnak: attacks O, 14+ hit, 19+ threat, 7+ no crit, 50 damage, O drops

Status & Init
O: 161 damage; dead
Erdolliel: 14 damage; slowed
Kushnak: 62 damage; freedom of movement

Fly in effect ~ 42 rounds. Faerie fire 31 rounds. Protection from Evil: 9 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2011)

Erdolliel moves towards Nethezar's body and confirms his death.  "I loathe to relinquish the advantage we have by not pressing on.  Especially when we do not know how fortified this temple is.  However, if we can find the mind flayer quickly we could remove him ourselves without Nethezar.  We still have the advantages of time and flight and our...protections.

I can haste myself and have healing potions for you should we choose to press on or we could always use Nethezar's wand."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 21, 2011)

"You are, unfortunately, correct.  We have risked much, but our gains here will have been for naught if we withdraw now.  Our odds of success are significantly reduced.  We will likely die here.  But retreat will only strengthen their resolve and fortifications.  We have no extra support and we cannot trust anyone who would offer their support even if we did.  Our situation is grim.  Prepare as we must, we press on."

Kushnak sets about gathering the things of immediate value from Nethezar's body, before unceremoniously hacking off his left hand and placing it in his bag.

Once prepared, Kushnak addresses Nethezar's corpse.

"We will seek to revive you should we survive this ordeal, friend.  Your sacrifice will not have been made in vain."

[sblock=oc]
Whatever's of value on neth we should take.  He has wand(s) of healing yeah?  Hopefully.

Can we get a quick breakout of equipment we know he has(no need to identify stuff we don't 'know' he has.  Just want to be aware of potentially valuable stuff.  

Plan would be for me, heal all the way(or to the extent the wand(s) allow) then press on as before.

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 21, 2011)

Swiftly, the duo gathers Nethezar's more potent items and rapidly casts healing spells to bring them both into good health.
[sblock=OOC]Things that you probably know are magical:
Mithral Shirt (the one that used to be Erd's)
Boots of Standard Equipment (I actually don't recall their real name anymore... I guess I could look it up)
The morningstar isn't magic, but it has continual flame on it
Magic club (don't remember where he got that)
8 flasks of acid, 1 of alchemist fire, and 1 of holy water
3 CLW wands
2 MM wands
cloak of resistance
circlet of wisdom (it was actually the diadem of Zosiel, that you found in the wind duke area of the Whispering Cairn

The rest of his stuff is mundane crap (like rope and stuff).

I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and not "charge" you time for grabbing Neth's valuables.  But I will count the rounds healing.

I assume that Erdolliel will attempt to use magic device on one of the wands to make the healing faster.  Three attempts, one fails, heals herself 13 damage.  In those same 3 rounds, Kushnak heals himself 18 damage.  For the next 5 rounds, they both heal Kushnak.  Erdolliel tries 5 times, but fails twice.  Kushnak just casts 5 times.  Between them, they heal all of Kushnak's damage.  I'm still keeping track of the charges on Neth's wands.

Finally, were you planning on continuing up the curved staircase, or taking the door on the right?

Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage

Fly in effect ~ 50 rounds. Faerie fire 39 rounds. Protection from Evil: 17 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2011)

Erdolliel helps with preparing Nethezar's body, tucking the wands in her belt, and tying the morning star to her pack.[sblock=oc]Perfect. I vote for stairs.  Would Kushnak benefit from the circlet?  cuz Erdolliel will wear it if he doesn't.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]It is a +2 version.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 23, 2011)

[sblock=oc]She'll wear it in the meantime then.  Don't worry, she'll give it back too.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 25, 2011)

[sblock=oc] all sounds good to me. don't need any of the equipment.  up the stairs is good.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 25, 2011)

Erdolliel makes her way up the stairs and finds the double doors at the top unlocked.

In the center of this large chamber is a grotesque ebony statue of a vulture-headed humanoid with large feathery wings and razor sharp talons at the end of avian digits.  The rest of the room is taken up by large glass cases, each full of dark twisted artifacts, from a shrunken head to a tome chained shut and a number of jars containing the severed parts of numerous creatures.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage

Fly in effect ~ 51 rounds. Faerie fire 40 rounds. Protection from Evil: 18 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 28, 2011)

Erdolliel carefully moves to the next set of doors and checks them as well.  She makes sure to stay away from any of the room's more bizarre objects.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2011)

Moving by the strange objects in the room, Erdolliel goes to the next set of doors.  They are unlocked, and the elf opens them to see a hallway beyond.

The hallway curves and slops downward.  The walls of the hall are painted with a long frieze, depicting mind flayers marching across the surface of the world, with no sun overhead and all the races of the surface bowing before the tentacled horrors.

As Erdolliel looks down the hall, the glowing flame surrounding her winks out.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage

Fly in effect ~ 52 rounds. Faerie fire expired. Protection from Evil: 19 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 3, 2011)

"Damnit!" The elf curses as she quickly unties the morningstar from her pack and throws it down the hallway.  Erdolliel then takes advantage of her situation.[sblock=oc]YAY!!  I don't know what it takes to figure out how far she can throw the morningstar, but she'll pretty much just huck it as far as she can.  Into the next room if possible.  Erdolliel hides (+15) and move silently (+15) along the ceiling down the hallway. Spot and Listen +14 both[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 8, 2011)

Erdolliel flings the light source into the next room and moves forward to get a look.

At the end of the long ramped hall, a grand chamber opens to a height of eighty feet.  Opposite the entry is a tall octagonal column of jet-black stone, glowing with green symbols running up one of its faces.  A deep pool of placid green liquid stands before the column, bathing the entire chamber in an otherworldly light.

Floating above the pool is a humanoid form with strange rubbery purple flesh, dressed in black robes, wielding a staff of red metal.  Its head is hairless and bulbous, with four long tentacles where its mouth should be.  Inside their heads, both Erdolliel and Kushnak here an alien voice.

*"You dare to enter my sanctum!  Fools.  I knew of your presence, and I see your light thrown into my chamber.  I shall finish what Telakin could not.  Your weak minds will be a sumptuous feast, your terror a pleasing garnish!"*

Though clearly alerted, if the creature has seen Erdolliel, it gives no outward sign of it.  Erdolliel, however, does notice another of those alien creatures with the claws (of the smaller size) scaling the wall, lurking in wait.






[sblock=OOC]The illithid (1) is 40 feet off the ground.  The other thing (2) is 30 feet up.

Erdolliel: 1 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage

Fly in effect ~ 53 rounds. Protection from Evil: 20 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 8, 2011)

Erdolliel uses magic to lash out at the nearest creature.[sblock=oc]scorching ray #2. 2 rays, 4d6 damage each +4d6 Sneak attack damage each. touch attack +10.  Whether it sees Erdolliel or not shouldn't matter as she is acting before it has, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 8, 2011)

Sensing that she has the drop on at least the tentacled creature, Erdolliel quickly lashes out with bolts of flame.  With a squeal, the thing fails to the floor, little more than a quivering, burnt mass.



[sblock=OOC]Surprise round
Erdolliel: 5-foot step (I took the liberty of assuming you don't want the thing to have cover); scorching ray, 17+ hit, 2+ hit, 53 damage; drops

Surprise round over.  Erdolliel goes again!

Status & Init
Erdolliel (21): 1 damage
Illithid (16):
Kushnak (15): 0 damage

Fly in effect ~ 53 rounds. Protection from Evil: 20 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2011)

"It's here!" Erdolliel bellows as she charges the illithid.[sblock=oc]Charge illithid +11 1d8+3 +4d6 Sneak Attack crit threat on 19 and 20 .  Dodge on 1. 

Is squid face standing on something or just floating? there looks like a pedastal under it[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 9, 2011)

Erdolliel flies at the creature and makes what she thought would be a well-placed strike.  However, she finds that, as if by some magic, the illithid is not actually where she thought it was, and her blade hits nothing but air.

The rod in the illithid's hand glows a moment and a ray of black matter flies out of the creature's fingertips.  Despite the close proximity, however, the creature completely misses Erdolliel.  Powered by some magic, the illithid moves straight upward, aware from the elf.



[sblock=OOC]The "pedestal" is basically on the ground.  The illithid is floating in the air.

Erdolliel: charges, 19+ threat, +15+ crit, miss chance (yes, there's a miss chance) 17, miss; dodge
Illithid: cast defensively, 2+ success (okay, fyi, I'm not going to roll anymore for this guy casting defensively; he can't fail; so, in case you are wondering, you can just always assume that he is casting defensively); empowered _ray of enfeeblement_, ranged touch attack 1!, miss (lucky you); moves 20 feet up (now 50 feet up)

(Side note: does Erdolliel get an AoO?  Casting defensively says:
"You can use Concentration to cast a spell, use a spell-like ability, or use a skill defensively, so as to avoid attacks of opportunity altogether. This doesn’t apply to other actions that might provoke attacks of opportunity."
I'm not sure whether that means only the casting of the spell, or also the accompanying ranged touch attack.  Thoughts?  At this point, it doesn't matter, because Erd rolled a 3 on her AoO.)

Status & Init
Erdolliel (21): 1 damage; dodge
Illithid (16):
Kushnak (15): 0 damage

Fly in effect ~ 53 rounds. Protection from Evil: 20 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 9, 2011)

[sblock=oc]
You're right about the second AoO opportunity.  The touch attack is secondary.  I don't know that a hit disrupts the spell necessarily, i'd guess you get to make a concentration check to 'keep' the spell, but i'm not sure.  Can dig on it if it comes up[/sblock]

Kushnak hustles into the room and quickly surveys the situation before shouting a curse toward the illithid.

[sblock=oc]
Move 30' to the 'doorway' 

Cast blindness on the illithid.

Save: DC 17(fort)(SR applies, CLC: +8, if applicable)

Dodge on the dude.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2011)

[sblock=oc]so i dunno on the ranged touch attack part (although my inkling is that she would have), but if she didn't get an AoO there, she probably would have gotten one when it moved right?

Not that it matters...  stupid not there illithid and stupid 3 for Erdolliel...[/sblock][sblock=part deux]My action depends on Kushnak's success. So I'm waiting out the resolution.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 9, 2011)

Kushnak, responding to Erdolliel's call, quickly moves forward.  The half-orc calls upon his divine power to rob the illithid of its sight, but the creature seems to shrug off the magical power without any effort.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves; dodge; _blindness_, SR check 17+, fail

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 1 damage; dodge
Illithid:
Kushnak: 0 damage; dodge

Fly in effect ~ 54 rounds. Protection from Evil: 21 rounds [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 10, 2011)

Erdolliel murmurs a spell before dissappearing.[sblock=oc]Greater Invisibility on herself (8 rds duration) and then move 30' up (stupid half speed up...) with the last 5 feet being up and S.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 10, 2011)

Erdolliel's magic hides her from view.

Kushnak and Erdolliel "hear" the mental equivalent of a snort of derision from the illithid, which lowers itself and casts its eyes about, as if waiting.  Erdolliel takes a swing at the creature as it moves away, but, again, she strikes a false image.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: casts greater invisibility; moves (so, that would put her either 60 or 65 feet up, right?  depending upon whether she was higher than the illithid when she charged?  I don't actually care which it is, but I thought we might should establish that for sure now.) such that she is 50 feet off the ground
Illithid: moves 20 feet down; readies
Erdolliel: AoO 18+, miss chance 8, miss
Illithid: readies

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 1 damage; dodge
Illithid: 30 feet above floor
Kushnak: 0 damage; dodge

Fly in effect ~ 54 rounds. Protection from Evil: 21 rounds.  Greater Invisibility: 8 rounds left [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 10, 2011)

[sblock=oc]So apparently I can't read, I'm sure you're all shocked.  I thought squidface moved 30' up last round, but it didn't...  Repost as follows:

Erdolliel murmurs a spell before dissappearing.
[sblock=oc] Greater Invisibility on herself (8 rds duration) and then move 20' up with the last 5 feet being up and S. (to be at exactly the same level as 1)  Move Silently +15 (for the listen check to come)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I edited my last post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 11, 2011)

Kushnak growls in frustration as he charges the Illithad.

[sblock=oc]

This is... messy.

Charge #1(PA4): +15 2d6+16

Dodge on 1(ac 23 w/charge).
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 11, 2011)

Erdolliel moves down to join in the fray.[sblock=oc]I'm pretty sure there's no way that she can end up flanking 1 with Kushnak.  So.  Move D (silently +15) until she's 5' above/left of the illithid.  then attack.  +10 (with height bonus as well as using the right bonus, I was using her bow bonus before for some retarded reason...) 1d8+3 +4d6 SA.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 12, 2011)

Kushnak ferociously flies at the illithid.  As soon as he is within range, however, the illithid's staff glows again and dark energy shoots into Kushnak's body.  The half-orc suddenly feels almost crippled, at least compared with the strength he usually enjoys.

Kushnak tries to hack into the creature, but, in his weakened state, he feels his blow repelled by an invisible shield around the creature.

Erdolliel, using her invisibility to the best advantage, strikes at the creature's head.  This time, the creature is right where she thought it was, and blood begins to flow.

The illithid retreats closer to the ground.  Kushnak and Erdolliel both try to find openings, and this time the elf slashes the same wound she just opened.

Fury in its eyes, the creature sends forth a pulse of mental energy that threatens to simply shut down the duo's minds.  Both Kushnak and Erdolliel fight through it, ready to engage the creature again. While Erdolliel fights through it, Kushnak's psyche can't handle the stress.  The half-orc mind suddenly stops cold.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: charges
Illithid: ready triggers; casts empowered ray of enfeeblement at K, touch attack 13+ hit, 11 STR penalty
Kushnak: continues charging; attacks 1, 7+ (I think that would be +9 now, right?) miss
Erdolliel: moves down to 35 feet above floor; attacks 1, 15+, miss chance 81, hit, 23 damage
Illithid: moves down 20 feet
Kushnak: AoO, 5+ miss
Erdolliel: AoO 20!, 15+, miss chance 59, crit, 32 damage
Illithid: mind blast K and E; saves, E: 18+ success; K: 6+ (thank goodness for bonus from Prot Evil) success fail, K is stunned

Two things.  I already asked o3 to check on anything pertinent we need to figure out (other than his attack bonus and damage bonus) that is affected by his STR loss.  Also, I don't see anything in the mind blast saying that it is mind-affecting (so as to be warded from by mind blank).

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 1 damage; dodge
Illithid: 10 feet above floor; 55 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage; dodge; -11 STR

Fly in effect ~ 54 55 rounds. Protection from Evil: 21 22 rounds. Greater Invisibility: 8 7 rounds left [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Two things.

First, I forgot to update the duration of spells last round.  So those are:

Fly in effect ~ 55 rounds. Protection from Evil: 22 rounds. Greater Invisibility: 7 rounds left 

Second, o3 reminded me that resistance boni don't stack.  So, Kushnak should be stunned.  So... uhhh...  I guess I'll edit my post...  Don't die![/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2011)

Erdolliel bares her teeth and charges the creature.[sblock=oc]charge 1. +12 1d8+3 +4d6 SA.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=oc]

Alright. So...

I'm over my max load for my strength.  Per Fly i'm interpreting this to mean that i can't 'fly' at all.

Which means i couldn't charge.

Which means i suck.

Sorry guys. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So...  I guess we can either have a redo of everything after the illithid cast the ray of enfeeblement, or we can just carry on from where we are and say "whoops."  What shall we do?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=oc]If the pool is <=5' deep I say carry on, otherwise I say redo... I guess if we pretend that he lands on the corner of the pedastal that's barely in his square we could carry on too...

I suppose also, that if we want the damage to stick and think we might TPK if it doesn't we could leave it to see if Erdolliel can effectively utilize the next 7 rounds against the thing...

toughy...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2011)

Erdolliel rushes at the illithid.  Using her invisibility to the fullest, she adjusts right at the last moment, when she realizes her vision was being magically tricked, and she strikes the illithid right in one of its eyes.  The creature bleeds profusely.

*"Not even you can dodge this,"* the creature broadcasts telepathically, as a powerful bolt of lightning tears into the elf, nearly frying her on the spot.



[sblock=OOC]Here's what I think.  Let me know if y'all disagree.

Kushnak didn't do anything really, so some change doesn't matter.  Mind Blast is a 60 foot cone, so wherever K was, the illithid would probably have gotten him.  We can say that Kushnak slowly went to ground went he was weakened (rather than falling), and leave the rest as it was.  Does that work?

Assuming so...

Erdolliel: charges; 6+, miss chance 51, hit, 23 damage
Illithid: defensively casts empowered lightning bolt at E, Ref save 2+ fail, 42 damage
Kushnak: stunned

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 43 damage; dodge
Illithid: 10 feet above floor; 78 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage; dodge; -11 STR

Fly in effect ~ 57 rounds. Protection from Evil: 23 rounds. Greater Invisibility: 6 rounds left[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2011)

Erdolliel bites through her tongue to keep from screaming as the electrical shock flows through her.  Once it passes she looks at the illithid with grim determination and lashes out again before trying to conceal herself further.[sblock=oc]Full Attack 1 +10/+5 1d8+3 +4d6 SA crit on a 19 or 20.  Then silently 5' step NE so that she is 5' N and U of 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 15, 2011)

Erdolliel lashes out at the illithid.  Aided by the invisibility, she manages to land one solid blow to the creature's head.  The illithid looks about to collapse.

Either out of sheer luck, or an uncanny sixth-sense, the illithid manages to send another lighting bolt right at Erdolliel.  This time, however, the invisible elf nimbly darts through the air and safely out of the way.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: full attack; 15+, miss chance 73 hit, 21 damage; 4+ miss; steps
Illithid: lighting bolt, ref save 13+ success; 0 damage

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 43 damage; dodge
Illithid: 10 feet above floor; 99 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage; dodge; -11 STR; still stunned

Fly in effect ~ 58 rounds. Protection from Evil: 24 rounds. Greater Invisibility: 5 rounds left [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2011)

The elf feels her hair drift towards the sudden bolt and redoubles her efforts.[sblock=oc]holy crap!  Same action as before Full Attack 1 +10/+5 1d8+3 +4d6 SA crit on a 19 or 20. Then silently (+15) 5' step S so that she is immediately above 1's head.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoping against hope that Erdolliel can finally bring the creature down, the elf strikes again.  Once more, she manages to get through the creature's magical defenses and finds a weak spot.

With a disgusting gurgling sound, the creature collapses.  Whatever magic was holding it aloft fails, and it slowly descends to the floor.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: full attacks; 7+, miss chance 52, hit, 28 damage

It's dead.

Kushnak will be stunned for 7 rounds, so whatever Erd wants to do in the meantime...

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 43 damage; dodge
Illithid: 10 feet above floor; 99 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage; dodge; -11 STR; still stunned

Fly in effect ~ 59 rounds. Protection from Evil: 25 rounds. Greater Invisibility: 4 rounds left [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 16, 2011)

Erdolliel follows the body to the floor while pulling out a potion.  She then drinks the potion, and pulls out another.  After that, she searches the body, pocketing anything she finds.  Then she moves the mace and herself back to Kushnak's side and drinks the second potion, waiting for more danger.[sblock=oc]First drink the potion of Cure Serious Wounds, then get (and drink eventually) potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.  Search (+17) the illithid, then do a spot and listen (+14 both) check to make sure nothing is sneaking up on us.  finally after moving around, rearrange my belt a little to put a few more CMWs and a potion of invisibility on there. Once all that is done, she'll be visible again and she'll ready to cast Invisibility sphere from a scroll with Kushnak as the target if she senses anything approaching.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 16, 2011)

Erdolliel quickly assesses and takes control of the situation.  Fortunately, nothing untoward happens.

The elf find quite a few potential treasures on the illithid's body.

In short order, Kushnak regains mental control of himself.  The half-orc, however, is still very weakened by the necromantic magic of the dead illithid.
[sblock=OOC]First potion heals 19 damage; second heals 13

The search shows the following on the illithid:
Two potions (when you id them they will be cure serious wounds; it is easier to just tell you now)
Necklace
Rod
Boots
Cloak
Ring
Key

By the time Erd is done with everything, it is close enough for Kushnak to not be stunned.

Status
Erdolliel: 11 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage; -11 STR

Fly in effect ~ 66 rounds. Protection from Evil: 32 rounds.  Enfeeble 11 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=oc]spellcraft check on the potions +17 (Just to get teh formalities over with) and detect magic while focusing for the full amount on the rest.[/sblock]  "Good to see you back, but I must admit it was a bit dicey there for a second.  Good thing it missed with the second lightning bolt.  The creature had quite a few knick knacks on him including a key.  My bet is that it's too that door over there, although I must say I'm reluctant to explore much more before we get back to full strength.  I do still have one or two tricks up my sleeve however, if we decide exploration is needed."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Everything is magic except the key.  You succeed with the potions  (12+ and 20+ checks).

Fly in effect ~ 69 rounds. Protection from Evil: 35 rounds. Enfeeble 14 rounds.  How long did we decide those first two last?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=oc]80 rounds for both I think[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=oc]
My fly is 160 from the rod.
[/sblock]

Kushnak shutters weakly as he struggles to reorient himself.

Turning to Erdolliel, he says in as strong a voice he can muster, "Thank you.  You save me again, and i will not forget it."

Sitting for a moment, he surveys the room and shakes his head in response to some internal dialogue.

"We need to regroup.  The greatest threat is gone, but we can't be sure there aren't others.  I'm in no condition to move about though.  I believe my current condition to be temporary.  Let's get Nethezar's body and rest a moment to consider our options."

[sblock=oc]
I guess i don't know that kushnak knows his strength loss isn't permanent, but maybe?  If not then i'll need to redirect in a followup post.

lets just go get neth and talk a bit about what to do next.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 18, 2011)

Erdolliel takes the long way back to Nethezar  for the regrouping.  When there she searches the door for traps as well as the body of the monster and the tank for anything of interest.[sblock=oc]Search +17[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 20, 2011)

While Kushnak gathers his strength, Erldolliel makes her way back through which might be called a museum into the room where Nethezar died, which might be called a library or laboratory.

A quick check of the tank of water suggests that it is empty, and unless the enormous monster is hiding something inside its bowels, there is nothing on it.  Erdolliel checks the door for traps, but she finds none.
[sblock=OOC]I didn't think of rolling spellcraft checks at the time.  But, I just rolled a 17 for Kushnak, so, upon reflection, I think we can say he's figured out what the most likely cause is and, roughly, how long it lasts (i.e. a minute per level).

For clarity, the last map intentionally showed the area "cutting through" the circle, so to speak.  I assume Erdolliel taking the "long way" means she's not going down that hall yet.

I'm voting best house a bit on the times.  Fly in effect ~ 73 rounds. Protection from Evil: 39 rounds. Enfeeble 18 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 21, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Sounds good on all accounts.  Was the door to the 'shortcut' trapped? locked? If either she'll try to reverse the condition (OL&DD both +15) then she'll make her way through the shortcut back to Kushnak.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 21, 2011)

Erdolliel opens the door and moves through the hallway, back toward Kushnak.

The elf notices a small pool of water in the middle of the hallway.  Oddly enough, glancing into the pool shows her a view of the doppelganger's throne room, beneath the Sodden Hold.  The room looks exactly as Erdolliel and Kushnak had left it before.
[sblock=OOC]As stated, she found no traps.  As not stated, it isn't locked.

Fly in effect ~ 74 rounds. Protection from Evil: 40 rounds. Enfeeble 19 rounds. 

Oh, I also just realized that the hallway Erdolliel is in is suppose to end in a balcony about 45 feet up from the floor in the room Kushnak is in.  Notice how the map does not in any way indicate that to be the case?  So, I'm ignoring it, and we are going to pretend that the hallway just connects on the ground level.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 22, 2011)

"Interesting..." Erdolliel says as she looks at the pool.  She then proceeds back to Kushnak's side.   "It looks like nothing is going to jump out and grab us, so we might as well wait until you recover to explore the last room" The elf states as she searches the door in near the mind flayer's body for traps and locks.[sblock=oc]Search +17.  I vote for waiting out the enfeeblement spell and then checking the last room.  I also say we fast track the wait unless something *is* going to grab us...  Erdolliel will ready to cast her prepared invisibility sphere on Kushnak at the slightest hint of something coming their way while we wait.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 23, 2011)

"Waiting will be in our best interest i believe." Kushnak says as he paces a small area slowly.

[sblock=oc] I like the plan and the fast track etc[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 23, 2011)

Kushnak and Erdolliel wait for Kushnak's weakened state to subside, and Erdolliel confirms that the door in the room has no traps, but it is locked.  Further, while the elf waits for Kushnak to recover, she realizes that the pool of water in this large room is filled with perhaps hundreds of small tadpole-like creatures.

While the duo waits, the _protection from evil_ spells expire.  Kushnak immediately feels a presence inside his mind.  The half-orc's magical knowledge leads him to conclude that some magical power has forced its way into his mind, but that, for some reason, that power is not attempting to exert any influence over him.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel finds no traps on the door.

The wait takes 51 rounds.  I think that means everything is expired except Kushnak's fly.  And... uh... I'm doing some voted-best-house with the dominate effect that I accidentally told you about earlier (from the room with the brain in it).

Fly in effect (Kushnak only) ~ 125 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 23, 2011)

"Those are weird..." The elf says while looking at the tadpoles.  "Maybe we should take a couple back for Eligos to examine."[sblock=oc]I forgot about one thing...  Can we have Erdolliel search the room we're in while we wait? If not that's ok, but I figure she'd be willing to search within the room, but not get further than that from Kushnak.  

Also, dunno how best to try to get a couple tadpoles into a bottle.  Do they look like anything we'd be familiar with?  Lizardfolk little guys or something?  None of my skills seem like they'd help that much, maybe just an Int check?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]No prob with the searching the room during the several minutes that Kushnak does nothing.  There is, however, nothing else there.

Erdolliel (and Kushnak, for that matter) lacks appropriate knowledge skill(s).  So it would be an INT check, but you can't even make such a check if the DC of the knowledge check would be higher than 10 (i.e. more than merely "common knowledge").  So, neither of you have a chance of knowing what these are.

Assuming that you aren't scared of possibly needing to stick a hand in the water (other than the presence of the tadpoles themselves, there is no particular reason Erdolliel would be scared), I think you just... uh... can catch some of them in a bottle.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 24, 2011)

After the wait, Erdolliel tries the newfound key in the door's lock.[sblock=oc]If it works, she'll open the door, if not OL +15 and then open the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 24, 2011)

Erdolliel finds that the key, indeed, opens the door to the next room.  The elf sees a private room with a desk, two bookshelves, and a chest.  Lying open on the desk is what appears to be a ledger of some sort.  Various figures suggest that it is a list, or a budget, however, Erdolliel does not recognize the language used in the list.



[sblock=OOC]Fly in effect (Kushnak only) ~ 126 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like it's time to, carefully, work our way back out." The elf states as she begins the arduous process of searching the lair.[sblock=oc]Search (+17) the room thoroughly (including traps and locks and whatnot on the chest and desk and whatnot etc...), then search the "museum" thoroughly, then search the shelves in the room where Nethezar died, then carefully search the brain thing on the way out.  Then she will search the bodies of the smaller multiarmed eye things beyond the destroyed doors. Once we leave this area, she'd like to hide (+15) and silently move (+15) back to the room where we faced the drow cleric and cronies.  There she would like to search bodies 1,2, & 4-6 as well as check the door the the south for traps and locks.  She'll also look at what appears to be a haystack in the SE corner of the room to verify what it is.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Oh yeah, when Erdolliel detected magic, did she get any of the nifty information from the items.  For reference here's the wording from the spell:  

1st Round
Presence or absence of magical auras.

2nd Round
Number of different magical auras and the power of the most potent aura.

3rd Round
The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the auras are in line of sight, you can make Spellcraft skill checks to determine the school of magic involved in each. (Make one check per aura; DC 15 + spell level, or 15 + half caster level for a nonspell effect.)  Also, it looks like if there was any major spells cast or magic items destroyed, that their auras would appear for awhile as well.  Detect Magic has more information.

She woulda tried to make the spellcraft checks (I always forget that they are needed when I say "concentrate on the items")

EDIT x2:  Here are the rules for detect magic and magic items.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 25, 2011)

"We should take this ledger with us, it could prove useful in dismantling whatever network still exists after that things death."

Kushnak loads the ledger into his haversack and follows Erdolliel as she searches the lair.  

Once they reach Neth, Kushnak will stow as much of his stuff as is practical in his haversack and then carry the body.

[sblock=oc]

While she's searching(everything) Kush will spot/search too (+15 / +2 respectively) for anything that looks unique/out of place etc.  (really just something to do while she searches.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 26, 2011)

Erdolliel carefully searches the room while Kushnak pockets the ledger on the illithid's desk.  Aside from the various books about the Free City on the shelves, the elf finds a plethora of coins and gems in the chest.

After stowing away the valuables, the duo heads back toward the strange museum-like room.  Erdolliel and Kushnak first simply take a look at the three cases.

On top of the first case sits what appears to be the preserved head of a small black dragon.  Its eyes glow a faint green.  The case also has a strange-looking cage made of a black metal.  While the cage itself appears empty, the cage is covered with thorns.  There is also a velvet pillow, upon which sits a dagger.  Finally, on the bottom of the case are a bunch of chains full of barbs and blades.  Of their own accord, the things twitch and wiggle.

The top shelf of the second case has four books labeled on their bindings as "unspeakable tome."  On the second shelf is a miniature statute of a griffon, though it is quite tarnished.  The remaining shelves contact 10 jars.  While six of the jars appear empty, the four jars closest to the front each have one large eyeball inside.

On top of the their case sits a stone figure that looks like a tiny dragon.  Next to the dragon sits stuffed doll.  The doll looks almost exactly like Nethezar, and it is pierced with about 20 spikes of some kind.  There is also a large book, about four inches thick, that is wrapped in chains for some reason.  Finally, on the bottom shelf there is a greatsword and a golden amulet.

While the duo can't quite put their fingers on it, so to speak, even just looking around the room gives them a feeling that can best be described as eerie.
[sblock=OOC]So... of the items from the illithid that you detected magic on:
Necklace: moderate evocation
Rod: strong (no school)
Boots: faint transmutation
Cloak: faint abjuration
Ring: moderate evocation
And I already told you that the two potions were cure serious wounds.

Then in searching this room, the shelves are full of books that appear to full of information about the Free City.  Then there is the ledger that you pocket.  The chest has a bags full of coins: 950 copper, 220 silver, 300 gold, 25 platinum.  Another bag has a bunch of random gemstones, and I'll just tell you that they are worth 1,500 gp.

Then you go back to the "museum."  I'll pause for a moment to see if you want to do anything before carrying on.  Of course, the grotesque ebony statue of a vulture-headed humanoid with large feathery wings and razor sharp talons at the end of avian digits is still in the center of the room.

Oh, and I'm gonna stop tracking the fly spell.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 28, 2011)

"Hmmm... These look like things we need to be careful of." Erdolliel comments while looking at the displays.  "But first we should take a few percautions." She then covers the dragon head, the statue's head, and jars with eyeballs with cloth and then pulls out a small bag and looks at the room's contents.  Then she walks back to the study and returns with the bag in hand.  Reaching inside the bag she pulls out the chest and begins to carefully put items in it.[sblock=oc]So first of all, Erdolliel will wrap her hands in cloth before touching anything from the shelves.  Then after getting the chest, she'll cast detect magic again and look at everything, concentrating on all that's magical for auras and whatnot (she has 8 minutes, so I think she should be able to get it all).  

Then, assuming that the chest will fit in the bag of holding, she will try to put anything with sharp bits in the chest first.  If the chest doesn't fit, she'll wrap up whatever she can in cloth (she has clothes, a bedroll, etc, should be plenty) and then put them in the bag.  The bag hold up to 30 cubic feet of space, so she'll try to take as much from the shelves as possible in the following order:  Sword, amulet, dagger, chains, cage, dragon statue, Neth doll, griffin statue, books, dragon head, eye jars.

She'll do a spellcraft check (+17) or and Int check (+4) on anything that might benefit from such and she'll try to pull the spikes from the Neth doll.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So, I was confused.  Ti posted...


TiCaudata said:


> *Search (+17) the room thoroughly (including traps and locks and whatnot on the chest and desk and whatnot etc...),* then search the "museum" thoroughly, then search the shelves in the room where Nethezar died, then carefully search the brain thing on the way out.  Then she will search the bodies of the smaller multiarmed eye things beyond the destroyed doors. Once we leave this area, she'd like to hide (+15) and silently move (+15) back to the room where we faced the drow cleric and cronies.  There she would like to search bodies 1,2, & 4-6 as well as check the door the the south for traps and locks.  She'll also look at what appears to be a haystack in the SE corner of the room to verify what it is.



The part that I bolded in this block of text was the only part that I paid attention to.  That was because when I said...


> Then you go back to the "museum." I'll pause for a moment to see if you want to do anything before carrying on.



I had meant to indicate that I was stopping your stated course of action to allow you to set a new course of action.

What then happened was that Ti posted a course of action.  I'm not entirely clear, but in putting together both the IC and OOC text, I think that course of action was:
1 - covering the dragon head, statue head, and jars with cloth
2 - getting the chest from the "study" and putting it in a bag, if it fits
3 - scanning the items in the "museum" with detect magic
4 - take stuff
That course of action also included covering her own hands, but I wasn't user whether that was to be before #1 or #4.

Because I'd simply disregarded everything that was after the text I bolded in the first quote, I'd concluded that Erdolliel had decided to not search for traps.  That would be silly.

So...  I've decided to assume that Erdolliel searches the room for traps before #1.

I rolled a 2, so Erdolliel fails to find the trap that she triggers as soon as she covers the dragon head with cloth...[/sblock]
As soon as Erdolliel throws a scrap of cloth over the black dragon head to cover it, she and Kushnak feel an almost physical "snap" as magical energy releases.  The large statue suddenly comes to life and quickly scans the room with furious eyes.

*"The mind-eater... is dead,"* a telepathic voice practically shouts inside the duo's minds.  *"Did you kill it?"*

After seeing the creature move and "hearing" it "speak," Kushnak believes that this thing is most like some kind of extraplanar outsider.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 29, 2011)

Kushnak eyes Erdolliel and then the skull bird suspiciously "Death comes from failure.  The mind flayer failed himself and died as a result.  No one is responsible but himself."

[sblock=oc]To be clear, is this a 'small dragon' skull in the technical 'size' sense?   And it's moving by just floating around?  Is lost.

I'm just dumb, don't worry about it. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was unclear again.  When Erdolliel tossed the cloth over the preserved dragon head, it was the large statute of a vulture-headed humanoid with large feathery wings and razor sharp talons at the end of avian digits that came to life.  And it is, technically, large.

I found a picture.  

[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Edited my post.  Sorry for the lameness.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 29, 2011)

Erdolliel pulls a potion out of her bag while waiting for the bird's response.[sblock=oc]retrieve a protection from evil potion.  Of course if the birdthing yells at her to stop, she'll stop...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 29, 2011)

*"Well met, mortal,"* the creature replies telepathically.  The creature "voice" still seems harsh, and the duo has a hard time determining what emotions, if any, are belied by the creature's "tone."

*"You have freed me from my bondage, and for that, I will allow you to live."*  The creature pauses, and glares first at Kushnak, then Erdolliel.  As the creature continues, its "voice" lowers, becoming more ominous.  *"But you will leave here, now, and you will leave the treasurers of this place to me."*


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 30, 2011)

Erdolliel looks at the contents of the shelves, flexing her fingers at the lost opportunity to touch and examine their contents, and clears her throat nervously.  "Fearful creature, we will abide by your request.  I ask but one boon for freeing you, and that is the doll on the shelf.  Its likeness has slipped beyond my grasp, but I would prefer to keep it none-the-less."[sblock=oc]This is for the Neth doll of course[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 30, 2011)

Kushnak looks quizically at Erdolliel as she stammers through her formality.

"Your gratitude is humbling.  The girl is right though, the only thing we require is that doll which mimics our fallen companion.  The remaining 'treasures' of this place are yours to claim in your 'victory'." Kushnak says almost dismissively, his voice thick with sarcasm.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 30, 2011)

The air fills with a pregnant pause.  The creature's eyes shift between the doll and the duo as it appears to consider the request.

The creature suddenly lets out a sound like a cross between a bird screech and a snort.  *"Agreed,"* the creature mentally shouts.

The creature looks at the doll, which suddenly lifts by some unseen force and moves to hover in front of Erdolliel's face.

The creature stares at the duo, alert and clearly suspicious, while waiting for Kushnak and Erdolliel to take the doll and leave.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak and Erdolliel both suspect that the creature used telekinesis or a similar power.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 30, 2011)

Erdolliel takes the doll and continues on her way.  She briefly stops to look around in the room where Nethezar died, particularly at the liquid in the vat and gathering Nethezar before continuing out of the room.[sblock=oc]spellcraft +17 to ID what's in there, take a sample in a vial if it's cooler than water.  Put Nethezar in the Bag of Holding if he fits through the mouth, put all his stuff in the Bag if he doesn't. Then...

Search (+17) the room thoroughly , then search (including traps and locks and whatnot etc...) the shelves in the "museum", then search the shelves in the room where Nethezar died, then carefully search the brain thing on the way out. Then she will search the bodies of the smaller multiarmed eye things beyond the destroyed doors. Once we leave this area, she'd like to hide (+15) and silently move (+15) back to the room where we faced the drow cleric and cronies. There she would like to search bodies 1,2, & 4-6 as well as check the door the the south for traps and locks. She'll also look at what appears to be a haystack in the SE corner of the room to verify what it is.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 2, 2011)

Kushnak shakes his head at the bird creature before turning and following Erd.

As they make there way along, Kushnak keeps his attention on their rear, anticipating an attack.

[sblock=oc]

Not sure how the bag of holding thing works, but it certainly seems like with some effort we could get Nethezar in one. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2011)

The duo begins making their way out, stopping to "collect" Nethezar's remains.  The vulture-like creature stares from the doorway of the museum until the duo is out of sight.

Aside from the scholar's body and the unknown green liquid in the vat, a thorough search of the room suggests that it is a laboratory of sorts.  The table contains some standard equipment, such as beakers and the like, and the shelves are filled with books.  Some appear to be notations written in the same unknown language as the ledger.  Other books appear to be manuals dealing with anatomy and "arcane fusion techniques."

As they continue on their way out, Erdolliel's search of the entry room to this sanctum reveals that the stone brain is actually a magical trap.  The elf manages to disable it.

The duo continues, and Erdolliel searches the dead drow guards for anything worth keeping.

Finally, after taking a quick look at the livestock that must have served as the drow's food, the duo turns to the south, where a wall of iron bars running from floor to ceiling blocks the way.  An iron door is set into the wall.  Just on the other side of the door stand four rotting corpses with large gaping holes in their heads.  Beyond them can be seen a chamber full of debris, scraps of cloth, mounds of straw, and pools of filth.  Dark corridors stretch out to the side.



[sblock=OOC]In the room where Neth died, Erdolliel can't tell what the green liquid is.  It isn't for example, acid or something.  If you want a sample, you can have one.  The room also has generic lab equipment, and the shelves in the room have only books on them.  I'm okay just saying that you somehow get Neth in the bag.

In the brain room, Erdolliel's search (14+) reveals that the brain is a magical trap.  She disables it easily (20+).

The smaller multiarmed things outside the brain room don't have anything on them.

On the random drow you find 5 sets of the following:
masterwork rapier
masterwork x-bow
chain shirt
heavy steel shield

You also find a total of 3 potions of cure moderate wounds (whenever you take the time to ID them, Erdolliel fails all three rolls, but Kushnak succeeds), 2 tanglefoot bags, and 5 alchemist fire.

Back in the next area (through the tunnel) the "haystack" thing is a pen with a half-starved cow and a couple pigs.

The gate to the south is locked, but the key found on the drow cleric opens it, but I'll stop here before you open it.  Kushnak can tell that the four corpses are "just" ordinary human zombies.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Hope you are ready for one of my infamous ramblings...  Regarding death and XP...

ISSUE #1
I combed over the entire OOC thread and chat discussions I had with both of you.  I simply don't know what we decided last time (which was, sadly, again a death for Nethezar.

[As an aside, after re-reading the ENTIRE OOC thread, I'm really surprised that you two keep putting up with me.]

So...  Level 1 starts at 0 xp.  After that, you level up at 1k, 3k, 6k, 10k, 15k, 21k, 28k, 36k, 45k...

Under RAW [scroll down to the "Bringing Back the Dead" section]


> Any creature brought back to life usually loses one level of experience. The character’s new XP total is midway between the minimum needed for his or her new (reduced) level and the minimum needed for the next one. If the character was 1st level at the time of death, he or she loses 2 points of Constitution instead of losing a level.




In the past, we (or some of us) had decided that this, in some cases, is too harsh.  (E.g. if a person died with 35,900 XP (100 XP shy of level 9), their XP would be reset to 24,500, making them lose almost 1.5 full levels of XP.)

Shea and I had first discussed a houserule whereby:
(1) if you are more than half way to the next level, you lose half of that level's XP (e.g. if you have 35,900 you lose 4,000)
(2) if you are less than half way to the next level, you lose half of the previous level's XP (e.g. if you are at 37,000 you ALSO lose 4,000)

BUT we then realized that it some cases this doesn't make sense.  (E.g. two people die; Guy A has 31,900 XP, so he goes down to 28,400; Guy B has 32,100 XP, so he goes down to 28,100; Guy B ends up with less XP, even though he had more when they died.)  I think we also thought that this simply seemed like too small an XP loss.

Then Cochran suggested that we simply use a percentage.  If you were, for example, 75% of the way between level 8 and level 9, you should just have your XP reset to 75% of the way between level 7 and level 8.

BUT in any case where the character was less than halfway to their next level, this would result in more XP loss than RAW.  (E.g. if you were only 25% of the way between level 8 and 9, under RAW your XP would reset to 50% of the way between level 7 and 8, instead of only 25%.)

I don't know what I actually did with Neth's XP last time.  When I last awarded XP (in August 2009!!!!) he was about 3,000 behind Erdolliel.  IIRC, for a time he was more behind than that, but he caught up some because for awhile he was a level behind you two (and, therefore, he earned more XP in each encounter).

Would it make sense for the houserule to simply be: use either Cochran's percentage idea OR RAW, whichever results in less XP loss?

ISSUE #2
Do I award Neth XP before or after taking out his deduction from XP loss?  Should there be a flat rule?  Should it be determined by rigging the numbers to determine which would ultimately leave him with the most XP?

ISSUE #3
I think I confirmed this with both of you before.  I think that, when I award XP, I should always split the XP as if there was one more of you than there really is.  (E.g. if a group of 4 level 8 people kill a CR 8 monster, they earn 2,400 XP, which is divided to 600 each; but if the three of you (while level 8) kill a CR 8 monster, I'd still only give you each 600, rather than 800 each.)  I think this will be necessary because otherwise you will quickly be higher level than you "should" be for the adventure.  In theory, the fact that there are only three of you is already being compensated via making you gestalt, so having you be higher level would be overly-compensating... or something.

Does that make sense?  (I'd also do that for the XP you got killing the mind flayer, dividing it by 3 instead of 2.  Neth doesn't get any.   )

ISSUE #4
This isn't really an "issue."  Just sort of a heads-up.

I just wanted to mention that we will be moving to a new thread soon, and I WILL be awarding XP soon.  So be prepared for the leveling up.  (You guys will actually already be close to getting TWO levels.)

I will be posting a summary, like I have before, AND I intend to post a summary of the summaries, 'cause the summaries are getting quite long. 

Also, when I re-read the entire OOC thread, I made notes about all the house rule discussions we've had.  For reference, I intend to combine all that stuff and throw it into one of the first posts in the OOC thread so that we don't have to go searching through that stuff again.

I think that's it for now...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 3, 2011)

[sblock=oc]
Agree about the house rule being whichever's 'better' for the character.

In favor of Neth getting the most advantageous allocation.

The not-full allocation makes sense, and the mind-flayer suggestion seems logical considering the circumstances.

And, thanks for doing the stuff with all the things.  We appreciated it, lots.
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2011)

[sblock=OC]ISSUE #1
I'm all for a house rule that uses either Cochran's percentage idea OR RAW. Whichever results in less XP loss is probably greedy, but better.  Also, this ties into #3, see below.

ISSUE #2
Personally, I think that XP should be awarded before the death because the notion that all of a sudden a character is way better than before is a little silly to me.  I always envision that the character gets gradually better over time, but since that is really really hard to track and display in a gaming setting without a computer.  So, it totally makes sense that xp gets awarded at set time intervals, but I think that in the case of death the xp still has been accumulated and awarded prior to the death.  

All that said, I also think that it makes calculating the xp WAAAAAAY easier if you award it prior to leveling up, but I dunno for sure if that's true.  If as DM you just calculate it based on what level everyone is when you award it instead of trying to calculate what the difference would be for each encounter, by all means do so. (Does that make any sense??)

Finally, I'm all for just assigning the xp that's most advantageous to the group and Neth for the same reason as in #1.  This also ties in with #3 though.

ISSUE #3
You have confirmed it and I'm fine with doing as such.  Since we are in the midst of an epic adventure, there are milestones where we should be at certain levels and I have no doubt that DI will get us to these levels at the appropriate times.  So all of the talk in #'s 1 and 2 are kind of mitigated by the fact that often we will be held back a little from getting the next level, and that's totally cool with me as I don't want to skyrocket in level and then either have this be a walk in the park (HA!) or have Di try to match the difficulty with our new levels and risk messing with an already complicated adventure scenario.

ISSUE #4
Sweet[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Cool.

So, now you guys are at this door...  Do you need me to more specifically point it out on the map?  It is the door at the south end of the room that is basically in the middle of the map.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2011)

Erdolliel steps to one side saying, "Hmm...  I believe this is YOUR area of expertise.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 4, 2011)

Kushnak inspects the corpses from a distance before shrugging his shoulders and attempting to divinely influence them.

[sblock=oc]

kushnak might be trying to turn undead for the first time...ever?

turn check: d20-2(ha ha ha) turn check table
turn damage: 2d6+6


[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 5, 2011)

Kushnak's "shrug" sends out a, somewhat weak, surge of divine power.  Apparently, however, even that was enough to completely unravel the negative energy animating the zombies.  Their bodies burst as positive energy consumes them.
[sblock=OOC]Turn check 5-; turn damage 12...  They are all destroyed.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2011)

Erdolliel hides and searches the new room.[sblock=oc]She'll carry her bow in there.  Search +17 check the bodies and search the area.  Then she'l continue out while hiding (+15) and moving through the small passageway West of the water looking for the snake thing (+14 to Spot and Listen).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 5, 2011)

As Erdolliel unlocks the door and moves into the room, through the passages to the east, she sees five figures huddled on the floor.  They clearly don't see the elf, but Erdolliel can see their eyes peering in her direction, as they probably heard her and Kushnak speaking.  With a closer look, it looks like there are two middle-aged men, two young adult women, and a male elf.  It is hard for Erdolliel to guess much about them based upon their appearance, since all of their clothing is quite dirty and becoming tattered.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2011)

Erdolliel stays completely still, listening for any indication of who these new people are.[sblock=oc]Ready to attack (+11 1d8+2) if they make any hostile motion.  Listen & Spot (+14) for any information about whether they seem hostile or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I've already posted once in this sequence without waiting to see if o3 has a response.  So, I'm going to wait.

But in the meantime, do I need to explain (or re-explain) how the "ready" action does not in any way exist outside of combat?  Or do you guys want me to simply assume that when you misuse the term "ready", you want me to interpret that as "if combat happens, and please allow me to post an action when it is my turn, rather than deciding my action for me?" (which, I think, I've always done as a matter of course).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Well it's more of a "IF combat happens, this is just about certainly what I'm going to do so you don't have to wait for me to say I'm going to do it twice."  Of course if something crazy happens to start combat waiting is always prudent, but if they suddenly get hostile and Erdolliel wins initiative, I'm just going to say the same thing.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=oc]
Crabby crabby.  I don't think i have recently attempted to 'ready' an action outside of combat.

Right so when Ti says 'ready' what he means is 'prepares' unless we're in combat.

The point is though, Ti(and myself if i've been doing it) should stop predicating action on events that might happen outside of combat(especially when they result IN combat).  

It's unfair to expect Di to adequately and appropriately determine what Erdolliel thinks is an 'hostile action', and i would guess that as many times as not we'd end up reversing or amending any decisions that were made based on those kinds of projected actions.  The desire to move forward shouldn't overly tax Di's decision making.

That said, lets do it.
[/sblock]

Kushnak prepares to follow Erdolliel into the room.

[sblock=oc]
Kushnak will stay out of line of sight of the door as Erd opens and enters.  He'll follow her, back say 40' once she's far enough in.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2011)

After a moment of complete silence, Erdolliel hears the elf quietly whisper, *"I know I heard something..."*

*"Well... uhh...,"* one of the men whispers back, *"if they are coming to get one of us... uhh...  I'll go."*

One of the young women begins to quietly sob.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 6, 2011)

Erdolliel draws her bow and aims it at the young man.  "Stay where you are if you hope to live another day!  Who are you and why are you in this midden surrounded by zombies?!  Kushnak!  These ones still appear to be alive."[sblock=oc]Sense Motive +1...  I guess I'd be using it to see if I have a hunch...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 7, 2011)

The quintet is quite startled, and one of the women lets out a yelp.

*"Gods,"* the elf gasps.  *"That's not a drow accent.  Please, help us!  We've been trapped here for days, or maybe weeks.  Every few days that squid-faced thing takes one of us, and that person never comes back."*
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel senses nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2011)

"The creature is dead and will not come for you anymore.  Step out into the open, slowly."  Erdolliel leads them to the main room at bow point.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 7, 2011)

The five apparent-captives all comply with Erdolliel's lead, and soon they are all standing lined up in the main room.

Looking closer at the five shows that all of them seem malnourished and gaunt.  None of them appear to have anything on their person but their disheveled clothing.

One of the women stammers, *"Is...  is it safe to go?  You're here to free us, right?"*


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2011)

"That all depends.  Do you have anywhere to go?  Anything to eat?" The elf sighs as she pulls out some trail rations and a flask and hands them to the other elf.  "It doesn't do us much good to free you if you just go out and die of starvation.  Besides you might be able to help us some.  How did you get captured?  Why did you get captured?  Who are you all?  Well?!  Go on, eat something, then tell us what you know so we can make sure the foul, squid faced thing's machinations are ended."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 8, 2011)

The five, in turn, relate their backgrounds.  The two human men have been here the longest.  Based on the date the were taken, since they have no way to be sure of how long they've been here, Erdolliel figures out that they were captured 19 days ago.  They are two merchants, working together, and captured just outside of the Free City.  They had made arrangements to stay with a stranger in the caravan park outside the city walls, but when they got there, a group of drow held them up, bound them, and brought them here.

The elf was taken 11 days ago.  He works as a simple craftsman, making wooden crafts such as decorative cooking and eating utensils, plates, and sometimes even furniture.  He lives alone and was taken in a home invasion in the middle of the night.

The two women were taken just two days ago.  They work as servers at a tavern very near the Cold Forge smithy.  They were walking home together after their shift ended, they turned a corner, and neither of them remembers anything after that until they woke up here.

The two merchants report that, when they first arrived, there were seven other people as well, but every couple of days, the illithid would come and take one of the captives with him.  Those taken would never return.
[sblock=OOC]Neither of you notice any apparent lies or enchantments.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 8, 2011)

Satisfied with their stories, Erdolliel tells the group to stay put.  "There still might be one creature left in this cavern." She says as she prepares to hunt the snake creature.  [sblock=oc]Holding her bow, she will move up the small passage in between this cavern and the water feature.  Hide +17, Move Silently +15, spot and listen +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 8, 2011)

As Erdolliel sneaks back toward the pool, she sees the snakelike creature apparently rested near the pool.  As the elf gets close, however, the creature suddenly stirs and looks directly at the elf.  The only reasonable conclusion is that it has either pinpointed the elf with incredible hearing, or it managed to see Erdolliel despite her efforts to conceal herself.

For the moment, the creature simply stares at Erdolliel and makes no movement.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 9, 2011)

Erdolliel cocks her head and casts a spell.[sblock=oc]Black tentacles centered on the midpoint of O's east side.  20' spread (so it should stop before it reaches Erdolliel and extend to inside of the N entrance of that Western passageway).  O will have to make a grapple check vs +16 (+8 for the tentacles being large with a 19 str, +8 for Erdolliel's caster level).  Movement is at half speed within the spread.

If she has the ability to, Erdolliel will also move SE, SE, E, E, NE, E (which should skirt the AoE of the tentacles).  That would put her at the N tip of the big 6-ish square formation S of the lake like thingy, let's call that square E'.  

Regardless of if she can move or not, would O have concealment from Erdolliel at E'? I don't think so, but I'm not sure.  I think it might depend on what the little formation 3 squares south of O is and how much of the square it is in it blocks.  (A straightline appears to miss the formation, but it's better to get a ruling before I get too far ahead of myself...)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 11, 2011)

[sblock=oc]

Sorry guys, went to my rents and was unplugged for a few days. Should have said something.

Ti meant cover not concealment i'm pretty sure. Cover lets you pick any square you'd like to 'check' for cover against.  The NE corner of O relative to E' is cover free regardless of the formation 15' south of O.


Assuming that Kushnak sees Erd cast, he'll move next to her current position. Otherwise I don't think Kushnak has any action yet, so i'll just wait?

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 11, 2011)

[sblock=oc]While I'm open to being wrong, I'm pretty sure I meant concealment, because Erdolliel will try to use sneak attack on the creature if it loses its Dex bonus because it is being grappled.  Although I maybe should, I don't exactly know how ranged sneak attacking into a grapple work because usually it's not worth it to try not hitting one of the grapplers.  In this case however, it might matter more.

EDIT Looks like o3 has a good point.  Does that thing provide cover?  Does anything in the area provide concealment?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 17, 2011)

Erdolliel grabs for her spell pouch to pull out a piece of squid tentacle to use in her spell.  Both Kushnak and the snake-like creature, however, see the elf's furtive movements and react even faster.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry guys.  It's going to be like this for a couple of weeks.  Damn murder trial.

So...  While you might have guessed it before, the snake saw Erdolliel (she bombed her hide check).  I *think* it is appropriate for initiative to be rolled as Erdolliel decides to take hostile action.  If she'd been successfully hiding, she'd have gotten a surprise round, but I don't *think* she would get one now.  Does that seem correct?

As for cover, right now the snake does have cover.  Cover let's Erdolliel pick *one* of her corners, but it has to have a clear path to *all* of the snake's squares.  I don't think there is such a corner.  The rock formations here are floor to ceiling.  ["To determine whether your target has cover from your ranged attack, choose a corner of your square. If any line from this corner to any corner of the target’s square passes through a square or border that blocks line of effect or provides cover, or through a square occupied by a creature, the target has cover (+4 to AC)."]

As for concealment, I really hate having to figure out light sources.  I'm assuming that Erdolliel is carrying Nethezar's everburning morningstar, but maybe she's making Kushnak carry it.  (Since she can't see in the dark.)  Concealment might have matter if Erdolliel was still hidden, but you blew your hide check anyway, so I don't think we need to worry about where the light is.  That okay?  If Erdolliel wants to try to hide again during combat, we well need to figure this out.

Kushnak is first.  I'll wait to actually let you decide what to do.  I'm assuming that you are starting 30 to 40 feet "behind" Erdolliel.  And yes, you see her fumbling for her spell component pouch, so you can surmise that she's attempting to cast at something.

Status & Init:
Kushnak (17)
Snake (13)
Erdolliel (8)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 18, 2011)

[sblock=oc]I'm fine with deciding to roll initiative. My logic was that if it wasn't doing anything she might get a spell off, but if it was waiting to see if she would be aggressive initiative would be warranted.  

The conceal (and subsequent cover) question(s) were based not on where she is now, but where Erdolliel would have been if she got the jump on the creature.  it has cover from where she is now based for all 4 of her corners I think. (and I get the rules for cover (finally?) it's just concealment that I have confusion issues with and in this *very* specific instance, I didn't know how much of that square the stala**ite might cover, therefore leading me to ask for the DM's interpretation of the map.)  However, since she is unlikely to do the same action, the point is probably moot.  

I'll wait until it's Erd's turn to decide to hide or cast or move or whatever.

Finally, WHEW!! you'll be loopy for a couple weeks, I wont' feel so bad for not checking much this next week.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=oc]
Hope the easter/passover time was good for people.

Only note on the cover thing is that, for larger than medium creatures, you can choose the most advantageous 5' square(doesn't matter from E, will/would from E')

[/sblock]

Kushnak moves into the room near Erdolliel to evaluate the situation.

[sblock=oc]
Maybe 5' E of her?

Maybe 5' SE if not?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 28, 2011)

Kushnak quickly moves between Erdolliel and whatever it is that she was ready to attack.  The half-orc sees the same snake-like creature.

As it did before, the creature casts a familiar spell and suddenly winks out of sight.



[sblock=OOC]The trial is over.  So maybe life will get more back to normal...

Kushnak: moves (I think moving there is fine, but you'd have to "squeeze" to go further that way; I won't count you as "squeezing" now)
Snake: _invisibility_; maybe moves after, but neither of you hear anything (the map marks where it was)

Status & Init:
Kushnak
Snake: invisible
Erdolliel[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 29, 2011)

Erdolliel begins to murmur a spell.[sblock=oc]So my intent is to summon a swarm of rats.  Right now I would like for Erdolliel to target the square 5' north of where O is on the map (aka at the entrance to that backwards tunnel) but since Summon Swarm is a full round action, she will formerly decide when the spell comes into effect right before her next action. (so, if we get a good idea of where the snake thing is by then she'll change her mind.)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 3, 2011)

Kushnak forces himself closer and waits for a sign of the creature.

[sblock=oc]

Move (squeeze) through the passage, just to the other side. 5' NE

Ready to (try to) attack the snake if it attacks(or takes any generally hostile action, like trying to drown me or something.


[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 4, 2011)

While Erdolliel begins casting a spell, Kushnak forces his way between the rock wall to get closer to the possible action.

From the same spot it was before, Erdolliel and Kushnak hear the snake-like creature hiss in the words of magic, and the elf is able to make out the words of a spell of protection.  Though both elf and half-orc strain to hear if the creature moves after casting the spell, neither of them hear anything.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: begins casting _summon swarm_
Kushnak: moves; readies
Snake: casts a spell (Erdolliel knows it is _shield of faith_ but Kushnak doesn't; snake maybe moves... I already made listen checks for you both (so, no need to do so on your turn); either you both completely failed, or it didn't move; the map still marks where it was

Status & Init:
Kushnak
Snake: invisible
Erdolliel [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 4, 2011)

Erdolliel finishes casting her spell and spiders are suddenly crawling all over the area the creature used to be.  "Shield of Faith, it'll be harder to hit now." She calls as she moves around the back way.[sblock=oc]Spider Swarm overlaying the spot where we last knew O to be.  If O is still there, I think that the swarm should outline it and therefore make it easier for us to see. I can't remember if the swarm works on Erdolliel's turn or the Monster turn, but they'll work to surround the nearest living creature and bite the hell outta it.  Two traits I want to point out right away are that the swarm has tremorsense and that if O fails a DC 11 fort save it'll be nauseated for 1 round.  Oh and the spiders have poison too 1d3 Str on another DC11 fort save.

Erdolliel will move up the back tunnel.  W, N (Cuz I don't think she can just go NW), N, N, N, NE, NE.  I think that just the last move will be a squeeze (actually she won't be able to go the last NE if it is a squeeze), but if I'm wrong, she'll just go as far as she can.

Concentration check +13 (Do I make a check if there is no damage?)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Technically, I believe the swarm appears right before your next turn.  See here.  I have not (at least yet) found anything to indicate precisely when the summoned creature acts, but I think it makes sense for it to act immediately (putting it in initiative order right before Erdolliel, and giving it an action before she takes her next one).  Does that make sense and/or do either of you know of (a) rule(s) that addresses it?

As for the swarm effectively eliminating invisibility, I believe that makes sense.  The swarm literally has 0 reach, which means it must enter the square that the snake occupies.  I believe it is safe to say that you can use that to "pinpoint" the square the snake is in.  HOWEVER, I am disinclined to say that this would negate the snake's 50% concealment miss chance.  See generally here regarding pinpointing and the concealment miss chance.  Any thoughts on that?

Regarding Erdolliel's movement, I'm inclined to agree that she can go W, N, N, N, N, NE, but cannot make the final NE due to it being the second diagonal and squeezing.

I believe there is no concentration check actually needed unless something specifically happens that requires one.  Otherwise, your concentration to maintain the spell is automatic (as long as you spend the standard action to continue concentrating).  See anything that disrupts concentration while casting can disrupt maintaining concentration and list of things that force a concentration check.

Finally, while I will actually wait to make the "real" post, I will let you know (primarily so o3 can decide his action) that the swarm starts covering O right where O was before (i.e. O didn't move).  But O passes the Fort save (13+) so it is not nauseated.

Did I miss anything?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 5, 2011)

[sblock=oc]I agree with everything.  Just in case O3 gets confused by what I got confused by, Di is saying that the swarm appears right now and will act before Erdolliel gets her chance to move.

Oh and I think O totally still gets concealment, I read it explicitly somewhere in the swarm section or blindfighting or tremorsense or somewhere this morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]In hindsight, I see why Ti was confused.  When I said 







			
				me said:
			
		

> I believe the swarm appears right before your next turn.



the term "next" was meant to mean THIS turn right now.  (It is sort of like how I get mad when people use the phrase "next weekend" when I think they mean "this weekend.")  So... sorry about that.  That was my fault, not Ti's.  That was why I indicated the result of the snake's nauseated save already.  The swarm will take its action right before Erdolliel makes her W, N, N, etc. move.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 9, 2011)

"This doesn't feel necessary." Kushnak says as he steps toward the partially visible creature.

[sblock=oc]

Kushnak 5' steps NE and attacks O.

+17/+12 2d6+8

Dodge on O. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 10, 2011)

Erdolliel finishes casting her spell, and a swarm of spiders appears and quickly surrounds the invisible snake-like creature.  The elf then darts through the other passage to the north.

Seeing the creature outlined by the spiders covering it, Kushnak steps forward and hacks into the creature.  The half-orc connects with somewhat weak blow, but as the creature moves away from the swarm, Kushnak lands another strike.

After moving away, the snake suddenly becomes visible as it sends a small bead of fire at the swarm.  The bead erupts into a burst of flame, which annihilates the spiders.  Caught off guard, Kushnak's flesh is seared.  Erdolliel is flabbergasted as flames whoosh into the tiny passage and burn into her flesh as well.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: finishes casting
Swarm: appears; swarms O, 1 damage (I'm also thinking the swarm does not provoke an AoO, because it started on O, rather than having to move into O's square)
Erdolliel: concentrates; moves
Kushnak: steps; attacks O, 12+, miss chance 29, miss; attacks O, 11+, miss chance 57 hit, 13 damage
Snake: fort save (as noted before, but in hindsight, since K acted first, I don't recall why I thought I needed to mention it earlier); moves
Kushnak: AoO, 10+, miss chance 89, hit, 19 damage
Snake: _fireball_ (It basically targets the same area where it used to be.  I believe that, per the spread rules that Erdolliel is still within the effect.); Ref saves K-2+ fail, E-1! fail (I'm not bothering with the swarm, it is totally dead); 17 damage (it rolled very poorly); loses _invisibility_

Status & Init:
Kushnak: 17 damage
Snake: shield of faith; 33 damage
Erdolliel: 17 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ti reminded me that it had taken damage earlier.  To make it explicit, (before you started attacking it now) it didn't look like it was still injured at all.  You'd surmise that it had healing of some kind while you were gone.

And, to further clarify (and since I have Ti's agreement via chat), wherever the snake targeted the fireball was close enough to Erdolliel to hit her.  The snake, since it cannot see Erd now and did not see her when it moved, would have guessed that she was taking the passage that she, in fact, took.  So it would have tried to get the fireball as far down that passage as it could, while still hitting Kushnak.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 10, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Well poop.  I guess I didn't actually hit the Post button last night when I wrote my post all out. count correctly.  Here goes attempt #2 #3 then...[/sblock]"That's funny, leaving this thing at our back doesn't feel necessary to me." Erdolliel comments as she moves to get a better angle on the snake.[sblock=oc]Erdolliel will move NE, E, SE, S (so she should be 10' N of Kushnak) She'll drop her bow in the main room and 'draw' a wand of MM CL5 and use it on O. 3d4+3.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, I didn't find anything particularly on point, but I'm thinking this stuff regarding shallow bogs makes sense for the water in this room.  It is roughly 1 foot deep.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 12, 2011)

Kushnak scoffs at the advantageous position the creature takes, and casts a spell.

[sblock=oc]

Blindness on O  DC 17

Dodge on O

If it's successful, move 15' SE, otherwise hold.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 12, 2011)

While snidely commenting to Kushnak, Erdolliel squeezes into the room and fires bolts of magic at the snake-like creature.

Kushnak feels magic tug at his mind as he looks at the creature, but the half-orc shrugs it off.  Instead, he casts a spell of his own, and the creature's eyes suddenly stop functioning.  Kushnak closes with the creature.

Hissing in rage, the creature utters words of power.  Its form suddenly shifts, and the elf and half-orc can no longer tell, exactly, where the creature is.



[sblock=OOC]I THINK that Erdolliel needs to drop her bow before she moves so that she can draw the wand for "free" during her move.  Not sure, though.

Erdolliel: moves; wands O, 9 damage
Kushnak: will save v. gaze 12+ success; casts _blindness_ fort save 5+ fail; moves
Snake: cast defensively, concentration 5+ success, _displacement_

So... does a creature with a gaze attack lose it when it becomes blinded?

Status & Init:
Kushnak: 17 damage; dodge O
Snake: shield of faith; 42 damage; blinded; displacement
Erdolliel: 17 damage [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 12, 2011)

[sblock=oc]I'm going to start with the blind question...  There is apparently a complete lack of rules on this or FAQs or anything, I dunno if it's supposed to be so obvious that it doesn't make it into the FAQ or what.  However, after looking at lots of stuff, I came to the conclusion that the gaze attack probably still does work, but that's based on a couple assumptions.  

1) the gaze attack is a supernatural ability, so even though it's blocked from seeing things, the supernatural-ness of it's eyes still exists.  However, since it can't see, it can't really direct it's gaze attack like normal.  Some people tried to distinguish between passive and active gaze attacks, basically that passive attacks are when the player looks at the thing and gets walloped, and active is when the creature has to do something special while looking at the PC.

2) The creature can choose to "veil" their eyes and turn off the attack, this implies that it's a natural function of the eye.  I guess it ties into the passive v active talk.  The srd does say that if a PC has darkvision they are subject to the gaze attack when it's dark.  Kinda a roundabout way of saying that just because the creature might not be able to see you, you can still see it.

Paizo has a decent (and short) discussion about it.  here's the link.[/sblock]  Erdolliel moves in on the helpless creature.[sblock=oc]so I know that it's not helpless, but I don't think Erdolliel knows it yet, besides I think she'll lose the ability to Sneak Attack if she averted eyes, even if it's blind.

Drop the wand and move S, SE, SE while drawing her sword.  Tumble (+15) while moving through threatened squares to avoid AoOs. ummm, it's blind it can't make AoOs (but I want her to tumble if I'm wrong .)

Then attack the creature +9 1d8+3 +4d6.  Dodge still on O, Mobility if the tumble fails, which I think it can't...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Unfortunately gaze attacks are horrible.

Gaze attacks which require no specific action to use, which are literal gaze attacks(ie: not like, say, a vampire), are (almost) totally unaffected by blindness in their generic use.  The only piece where i'd take concern is the 'active' use case, where a creature uses a gaze attack as an attack action.  They should probably have at least roll a miss chance or something.

[/sblock]

Kushnak steps into the creature, clearly attempting to finish this battle quickly.

[sblock=oc]

Full attack O(PA 3): +14/+9 2d6+14

5' step south.

Dodge on O, AC 25
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 13, 2011)

Hoping to bring the creature down quickly, both Erdolliel and Kushnak close in on the blinded snake.  Despite the creature's magic protection, both elf and half-orc strike strong, precise blows.  When Kushnak is finished, the creature lies dead, its blood pouring into the stream nearby.
[sblock=OOC]Re: gaze, I think I agree with what you are both suggesting.  You'll need to make the general saves at the beginning of your turns (unless you avert your gaze), but either it cannot use an attack action to force another save, or it would have a miss chance or something.  I don't think it will try to make that action anyway, so I don't think I have to decide that.  (Especially since it died.)

Re: blind AoOs...  I dunno whether blind things can make AoOs.  I, obviously, forgot about it last round when Kushnak moved.  Do either of you know?  I'd look now, but I need to get back to work.

Erdolliel: will save v. gaze attack, 14+ success; drops wand; moves while drawing; attack 13+, miss chance 73, hit, 21 damage
Kushnak: save, 9+ success; attack 11+, miss chance 88, hit, 22 damage
Snake: dead

Status & Init:
Kushnak: 17 damage; dodge O
Snake: 85 damage; dead
Erdolliel: 17 damage [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 13, 2011)

Erdolliel searches the snake's body before returning to the group in the other room.  "The passage out should be safe now, we left markers along the way."  She then goes and finishes searching the prison area as well.[sblock=oc]Blindness gives your opponents total concealment which doesn't let you make AoOs[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel finds nothing on the snake's body.  She also finds nothing in the area where the people were penned in.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 17, 2011)

"Well if you want us to just lead you out, we can."  Erdolliel says as she starts out, "But we are probably going to have to come up with an excuse for why we're all climbing out of the sewers covered in gore...  Unless we want to try to rest until tonight when fewer people might be around?  This area would be defensible."


----------



## o3caudata (May 18, 2011)

"Waiting may simply be too dangerous.  Our 'cover' story doesn't need to be particularly elaborate.  We've done very little wrong here and these folk can vouch for the assistance we've provided them.  I can give us an immediate magical evacuation if necessary, but i doubt it will be needed."

"Take a moment to clean yourself some and let's be off."


----------



## TiCaudata (May 18, 2011)

Erdolliel nods and leads the way back to the sewer entrance.  Once there, she makes herself presentable and climbs back out onto the street.[sblock=oc]not sure how far to plan here, but if there isn't any encounters or rewards from the prisoners, I assume we'll want to go get Neth back first and then rest and then check in with Eligos.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 18, 2011)

The scared and weary prisoners gladly follow the duo out of the illithid's lair.  Aside from some rats, the group meets nothing untoward as it progresses out.

Soon enough, Kushnak and Erdolliel are prying open sewer grate and leading the group to freedom.

As the whole group climbs out, a guard approaches.  While he seems perplexed by the varied different persons, the guard had been told by others that there was sewer maintenance going on.  *"Not my place to bug you edge-neers..."* he mutters as he walks away.

With proffered thanks, the civilians quickly take in their surroundings and depart.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 20, 2011)

"Not even a promise of coin to show their gratitude huh?" Erdolliel mutters after they all leave.  "They probably didn't have much to offer anyway.  Let's go patch up Nethezar."  She then turns towards the temple of Nethezar's god and leads the way.[sblock=oc]We have over 20k cash "on hand" so I think we can just go direct. No?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 20, 2011)

Kushnak shakes his head at Erdolliel as he follows her toward the temple.

"With all the wealth we have, i'd expect you to be more eager to spend it than extract more from helpless peasants.  Lets see about fixing our friend here."

[sblock=oc]So there was that one temple that we took Neth that one time.  Right? Or am i imagining this.  We should go back there. Unless i'm imagining it, or he told us not to. But i don't remember him telling us not to.  Which means i have some combination of good memory and good imagination.  I think.  STRUNGOUTFROMWORK.  

Yes, straight to the place to get him back to good and then ...

Also, TI is right.  Blind creatures don't get AoO's because of concealment(unless they aren't concealed for some reason? tremorsense maybe?)
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 20, 2011)

"Oh, I *am* interested in spending it.  I'm also interested in spending *more*.  Besides, I have to wait until the rest of you get some nice stuff too, like maybe some sort of protective shell for Nethezar.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 21, 2011)

Erdolliel and Kushnak make there way once more to the pyramid-shaped temple of Boccob.  One of the scribes recognizes you from your last visit, and, after ascertaining your purpose, he quickly fetches Scholar Venli, the elf cleric who assisted you before.

Once the details are settled, Scholar Venil mutters something about raising the dead every five days and leaves for a private room.

Some time later, Scholar Venil and Nethezar walk back out.  Scholar Venil looks... frustrated, while Nethezar looks quite serene.

"As I advised, Scholar, I owe you nothing more than I have already given.  I will abide by my earlier bargain.  Had you not raised me again, I'd not be able to do so.  You should consider that sufficient."

Shaking his head, Scholar Venil replies, *"Your arrogance does not fit your station in the clergy.  Neither does it fit your apparent lack of skill with your current endeavors."*

Nethezar's calm demeanor quickly vanishes, and his pace quickens.  "Again, I must thank you.  While I certainly did not want to visit this place even once, you were still right to bring me here.  If this happens again, though, I may not want to come back.  You might do better to find more... adept assistance."
[sblock=OOC]You guys can let me know what version of the spell is being cast and payment and such.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 21, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Raise dead should be fine, no?  Do we have to pay this time? Other than the 5k for the diamonds I assume.  If Nethezar passes the 50% level to keep his prepped spells, then he should ID something, something like the rod.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 23, 2011)

[sblock=oc] Raise dead seems like what we'd pick yeah.  The scroll cost is 6125, so unless there's something weird, we can just say that came out of cash on hand.  (I'll record it as such now)[/sblock]

"You won't get off nearly that easily friend.  Though if SHE has her way we'll all be dead within the week." Kushnak jokes with Nethezar using his head to point toward Erdolliel.

"We need to gather our selves and prepare before we meet Eligos.  Who knows what will turn up now..."

Kushnak begins walking in no obvious direction, looking for a place to spend the night.


----------



## TiCaudata (May 23, 2011)

"Yet you're still alive despite following my lead. Curious." Erdolliel quips with a smile.  She then turns to Nethezar  "I suppose we probably should try to learn something from him as he's the only one we have not had to drag back from the realms beyond as of yet.

"Personally I could use a drink, and a bed.  We can check on Eligos tomorrow.  It might be worth our time to get some scrolls first though to see what the squid-faced thing left us?  I'll fill you in on the details when we sit, Nethezar."[sblock=oc]If it's still a reasonable hour, I say we buy enough Identify scrolls to get everything ID'd.  That'd be 5 unless Neth still has his daily, then 4.  If it's not a reasonable hour, lets just find a place to stay (not seedy) and Erdolliel will fill Nethezar in over alcohol in the common room and we can get scrolls/ID done in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 24, 2011)

Nethezar offers a half-hearted smile at Kushnak and Erdolliel's attempts to lighten the scholar's demise.  He is, however, clearly ashamed.

"Yes, let us identify our finds, and then you can fill me in.  In that order.  I'd like to finish business and then turn to relaxing with a drink."

Nethezar obtains several scrolls from the temple stores, in exchange for payment, of course, and the trio makes  way to a decent-appearing inn.  After getting settled in, the trio identifies the magical treasures they've procured and soon after settles in for a relaxing end to a long day.
[sblock=OOC]Assuming that you didn't waste the morning away, you found Eligos, found the Cold Forge, took only a couple hours to find the illithid's lair, and (frankly) you didn't spend a ton of time there.  Then a couple hours getting back out... Oh, and you are at a temple of Boccob.  You can totally pick up ID scrolls before you leave.

Neth fails his 50% chance, so it doesn't matter that I don't remember whether he IDed anything.

Magic items:
Illithid necklace: necklace of fireballs type III (minus any that it used in the fight; did it use any?)
Rod: lesser empower metamagic rod
Boots: boots of elvenkind
Cloak: cloak of resistance +2
Ring: ring of counterspells (does IDfy tell you what spell is stored in the ring?)
Doll that looks like Neth: radiates necromancy, but there is absolutely no discernible function to it
The drow cleric had a +1 spell storing morningstar and a +1 light fortification breastplate

So, aside from sitting around at the inn, nothing is going to happen tonight.  If you guys are going to go straight to Eligos tomorrow, start leveling up your peeps.  We will likely move to a new thread with my next post... which is not happening tonight.  I've put off drinking long enough.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=oc]so I think it's 875 for the scrolls and then how much does the room cost for the night?  I'll start leveling up.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 24, 2011)

"... and then we lead them out of the sewers and headed to the temple to raise you." Erdolliel finishes.  

"I don't know about you two, but I could definitely use a couple days to rest, sell some of this jink, and study some new spells.  I think I might be able to figure out how to be able to see magic auras all the time.  Having the dwarf's knowledge of the arcana is useful, but I wish I didn't have to know what it was like to grow up in the warrens under the mountain at the same time.  Dwarf society is just weird.  Besides, even though he was a pain in the arse sometimes, it was useful to have a few more bodies in a fight." The elf finishes wistfully.  

She then polishes off her drink and shakes her head as if to clear away cobwebs. "No sense dwelling on the past though, especially if there's nothing we can do to fix it!  The question I meant to ask, before I started getting all misty, was if we want to go to Eligos in the morning or just send him a note that the illithid is dealt with and that we will take a couple days to regroup before meeting with him?  I know I could use the time, but time may be of the essence.  It's not like he's been ready to tell us anything the last few times we've dropped in.  If we send him a note, that gives him an opportunity to tell us his research is finished and he needs to see us quickly."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]You can call it 5 gold for your rooms, food, and drink for each day you stay.  And I guess I was hasty with the promise of the next thread.  I'll wait a bit for that.  And if you guys intend to rest up rather than going straight to Eligos, go ahead and level up anyway.

I have updated the Encounters Defeated and XP post.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 25, 2011)

[sblock=oc]If we rest up, I propose we send a note to Eligos along the lines of:
"E-
Visitor below has been sent home.  We are comfortable at the Dancing Bear [or whatever the name of the inn is] will drop by for a chat in a few days. -KEN"

Then Erdolliel would like to cast a couple permanency spells on herself, namely Detect Magic, Comprehend Languages, and Read Magic (although the last one doesn't seem as necessary).  She is willing to cast any of them on Nethezar and Kushnak as well if they want them. 

Also, do we want to re-visit the wish list to see what might be needed?  We had a scroll of Remove Curse on there, if we want to make a few of those, Erdolliel can learn the spell and help out.  She also has time to scribe any other scrolls we might need/want.  I imagine that Kushnak and Nethezar could craft something while we wait too.  The current wishlist has Nethezar making a couple more CLW wands and maybe Kushnak making a shield for Nethezar?? Can Nethezar use a shield?  Too bad that Erdolliel can only cast 1 permanency a day... She can make a scroll of glitterdust or something the rest of the time.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 1, 2011)

Kushnak gulps his first several drinks in silence, but turns his attention to the conversation soon after.

"Eligos surely doesn't need us yet, but may want to know more about what we found.  I can send him a message shortly and he'll have an answer immediately for us, if he chooses.  Depending on his needs of us, i would agree that a few days of focused preparation could do us a great deal of good."

[sblock=oc]
So i reset my spell sheet, but before i did that, kushnak had sending prepared for this specific purpose.  Since i hasn't been time yet, he should be able to send a messages directly.  Eligos can reply if he wants.  

Since he should 'recognize me' i suggest:

_Illithid dead. We are comfortable at the Dancing Bear. A few days of preparation are advised.  Call for us if needed before then. _

on the crafting front, let me do some math, but i wouldn't be opposed if i can 'afford' it, to try crafting some +3 cloaks or something for everyone.

Regardless we should agree on what we should sell, sell it all, and spend all(or at least most) of that.  Carrying around 20,000 gold is dumb.

Additionally, i did some significant overhaul of the party treasure sheet.  split out cash-on-hand into a ledger type.  Moved the valueless items to their own sheet, etc. (i'm sure you both noticed anyway)  Kushnak 'took' the bag of holding we had, and i'm operating under the assumption that all the valueless stuff is in there unless someone wants to claim something specific.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Kushnak receives an immediate response to his _sending_:
_With illithid gone, my research suggests no immediate danger.  Take your rest.  I will contact if needed._

You are free to take several days to take care of crafting, selling, buying, etc.  While Neth can use both scribe scroll and craft wand, from a metagaming standpoint, you might be better off not having him fall any further behind in XP.

To fix some stuff I failed to mention before, the spell storing morningstar has _hold person_ with a save DC of 15, and the ring of counterspells indeed has _dispel magic_ in it.

Ti has bugged me quite a bit about what stuff Neth might like to buy.  Frankly, there's little need for a weapon for him.  Because he is both bard and cleric, he has a LOT of spells per day.  If he's not casting a spell, or using bardic magic, then he should probably just stick with his MM wand (CL 9 and still has 39 charges).  That, probably, means that it makes more sense to sell the spell storing morningstar than keep it.

To give an overview, he has (of note):
+1 mithral shirt
+1 club (with _continual flame_)
"Standard" boots
A nearly empty CL 3 MM wand, and the nearly full CL 9 MM wand
+1 cloak of resistance
+2 "circlet" of wisdom (from Zosiel's tomb)
And some mostly worthless crap (like acid)

Things he might want are upgrades to the armor, cloak, or circlet; and an item boosting CHA would aid his bardic goo and turning.  Otherwise, I can't think of anything specific, other than general purpose items (we could all use rings of protection, or brooches of shielding, or whatever).

As for _permanency_, given the differences between what you can cast on yourself vs. others, I think Kushank and Neth could benefit from _resistance_, however, it doesn't stack with cloaks, so it is moot now.  Perhaps we would want to use permanent _enlarge person_ on Kushnak, and then give him the ring of counterspells, since an enlarged half-orc just cries out for a _dispel magic_.

Finally, you might be okay with the CLW wands for the moment.  My list says that, of the three Neth is carrying, they have 50, 46, and 37 charges.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 2, 2011)

[sblock=oc]Carrying gold around is dumb.  We should use the 1000 gp worth of crafting materials instead of selling them.  I think when we bought them (back in the first town??) we decided that they were vague enough to be interchangable.

I agree on weapons.  I think that getting Neth armor and everyone resistance stuff is good, but might break the bank.  We'd have to do the math, but I won't be able to until tomorrow.  I'll permanency anyone for whatevs they want (well outta comp languages, detect magic, read magic, enlarge person, magic fang (ha! maybe Erdolliel should get a familiar), reduce person (ha!), and Resistance (+1 Could we come up with a house rule that let Erdolliel cast +2-+5 like can be done with a cloak?  That'd be cool)). A large Kushnak would be slightly less cooler than a large Eskard would have been.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







TiCaudata said:


> I'll permanency anyone for whatevs they want (well outta comp languages, detect magic, read magic, enlarge person, magic fang (ha! maybe Erdolliel should get a familiar), reduce person (ha!), and Resistance (+1 Could we come up with a house rule that let Erdolliel cast +2-+5 like can be done with a cloak?  That'd be cool)). A large Kushnak would be slightly less cooler than a large Eskard would have been.



At the risk of sounding... like me...  did you miss the note about...







			
				me said:
			
		

> As for _permanency_, *given the differences between what you can cast on yourself vs. others*[...]



(Emphasis added).
Erdolliel cannot use permanency to cast several of those spells on us (she can only cast most of those Ti listed on herself).

Also, for whatever it is worth, I'd really need convincing before I'd accept permanent _resistance_ for more than what the spell already allows.  Especially since that would free up a magic item slot for something else.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]


Dichotomy said:


> At the risk of sounding... like me...  did you miss the note about...
> Erdolliel cannot use permanency to cast several of those spells on us (she can only cast most of those Ti listed on herself).



Good Job! You do sound just like you! A guy doesn't interpret 3% of the words (I counted...) on a post and all hell breaks loose  

Y'all can get anything on the list after Enlarge Person (which i am compelled to point out includes more than half the list), so permanency is prolly useless outside of having inherent resistance if we get captured and stripped of everything we're wearing again (which probably is not be worth 3 extra days).  I suppose if we wanted to be extra specific, she could cast Alarm, Dancing Lights, or Ghost Sound on someone's equipment too, not that I think any of those spells would be super useful either.



Dichotomy said:


> Also, for whatever it is worth, I'd really need convincing before I'd accept permanent _resistance_ for more than what the spell already allows.  Especially since that would free up a magic item slot for something else.



 This is why I brought it up, to gauge what it would take to make it happen (making it easy would be stupid).  Obviously it has enough importance that someone decided you could make items with higher levels of resistance than the spell gives.  My guess would be that much like having +1 resistance made permanent at 9th level is way less than the +3 cloak that Kushank can now craft, the level at which +2 resistance could be made permanent might be far above when it would be useful.  I'm not trying to game the system (maybe you're thinking of someone else with which I share a first name), I just think it would be interesting to see what it might take to beef up the function some.  

For the cloak equivalents, the caster level must be 3x the + on the cloak (3rd for +1, 9th for +3, etc).  I think making the caster level be 9x the level of the + for permanency seems a little ridiculous (+2 at 18th caster level??), but I could be wrong due to how useful an additional magic item slot would be.  Although I feel like we have a TON of unused slots right now and we aren't particularly money limited.  Maybe all the cool sh..tuff comes at higher levels.

If having a caster level 9x the + would be ridiculous, would being able to add another + every 4 caster levels be too lenient?  that way you could have +2 at 13th lvl (when Kushnak could craft +4 cloaks) +3 at 17th level (Kushnak is maxed at +5 cloaks 2 levels before) and +4 at 21st level (after we're done with AoW).  We'd have to beef up the xp cost too of course, if we were to follow the pattern on permanence spell it would be 2,500 xp for a +2, 4,500 for a +3 and 6,500 for a +4 (which seems light on the +4 end).

As for what we're crafting/buying, I might wait for O3 to weigh in some, but a really fast back of the napkin calc last night showed that we probably could afford to buy Nethezar a ring of protection AND get us all +3 cloak/vest/whatevers of resistance.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 3, 2011)

[sblock=oc]

So,  Kush took the ring of counterspells and will fill it with dispel magic at somepoint during the crafting/down time.

I fixed the sell price for the +2 cloak we're getting rid of.

I'm fine with the other 'keeps' so people should take them and note them.

On the crafting points:

- I took the crafting materials off the sell list, and will deduct them from the cost of making things.

-i can cast resistance 17 times, so 2 days(ish) for the cloaks(27 castings of resistance)

-i can get the +2 charisma thing made with the rest of the other day (4 castings of eagles splendor)

-i can get neth's armor to +3 on the 3rd day

-i can make neth a +4 wisdom thing in the remaining time from the third day plus another day and maybe a few from the 2nd day too. (16 castings of owl's wisdom)

that's 4 full days, 2200xp ( 1080 for the cloaks, 160 for the charisma, 320 for the armor, 640 for the wisdom) from Kushnak and the money has already been deducted from the party treasure sheet.  

Take the stuff you have 'claimed' from the party treasure sheet and update your characters net worth appropriately.  (Neth should be doing pretty hot.)

There are rules for creating magic items that don't occupy an item slot somewhere.  It makes them ridiculously expensive in my memory.  I'd say that permanency probably could mimic that kind of thing(though should probably be even worse) if you wanted to use it to stack resistance bonuses.

Everyone ok otherwise?
[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2011)

[sblock=oc]sounds good, Erdolliel's good to go.  My fast calcs of all the stuff we just gave Nethezar indicate that for the first time in a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time, Erdolliel might not be the wealth leader.  YAY![/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 6, 2011)

[sblock=oc]







o3caudata said:


> There are rules for creating magic items that don't occupy an item slot somewhere.  It makes them ridiculously expensive in my memory.  I'd say that permanency probably could mimic that kind of thing(though should probably be even worse) if you wanted to use it to stack resistance bonuses.




I think I found those rules mentioned there on the creating magic items  On the table that links opens to, there is a spot for creating items with no space limitation (note #5) that says that the entire cost to create is doubled for such items.

At the bottom of that page is also a section on upgrading magic items (aka making a +1 vest of resistance into a +3 vest) saying that it can be done essentially for free (so rather than selling the +1 item and crafting a +3 item you can just upgrade it for the same amount of money)

Also, the final section talks about body slot affinities.  I assume that our house rule on using different equivalent body slots overrides the rule saying that items made for different body slots (e.g. a vest of resistance instead of a cloak) cost 50% more.  

That's all I got for now.  When is go time again?  

Also, we just don't really use the OOC thread anymore do we?  Other than Di updating encounters and xp that is.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys.  I'm not going to get a substantive post up tonight.  I've been working all night on stuff for the theatre board.

So, I think it sorta looks like the goo is sorted out.  I have to take a little time to update Neth's sheet and then his treasure stuff.  

I'm pretty sure there was something else I was gonna say... But I can't make my mind remember.  And no, I'm not drunk.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2011)

New thread


----------

